# JigFresh's Grow #2 : Vertical Scrog - closet diy dwc - 650w - Headband + Casey Jones



## jigfresh (Aug 1, 2009)

Hey guys,

You are all welcome to ask questions or comment at any time on here, so please do. I do this (keeping a journal) to share and learn... and I can't learn from doing it without your help. Support is appreciated too, even if you don't know anything, please hang out and say hello. This grow journal is going to be good. Lots of pictures, videos, good times, and good buds. 

I grow from clones I get at a store in Hollywood (i'm in so cal) http://www.lamedicalmarijuana.com/  For this grow I'm going with *Casey Jones* (Sour Diesel x Trainwreck) and *Headband *(Sour Diesel x OG Kush). There will be 2 plants of each strain, so 4 plants total. Each will have their own 5 gallon bucket. There will be 4 screens, one for each bucket/ plant. The plants will be surrounding my two lights, a 250w Metal Halide and a 400w High Pressure Sodium. The lights will be vertical in a home made cool tube type thing. I have a 6" 435 cfm fan to cool the lights, and the hot air will be vented out the roof.

The idea for this type of grow came from a fellow RIU member smoote1987 - Here is a link to his grow that inspired my 4 site vetical dwc: 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/187807-blueberry-dwc-full-grow-diy.html#post2425290

So... I'd like to tell you what's going on. I just finished what you _could call_ my second grow (purple kush). I don't consider it a real grow because I started the purple kush clones in dixie cups, they spent most of their life under 60w of flouros, then moved into the closet when my first grow finished (Hindu Skunk & White Widow). That is why I am calling this vertical grow #2. 

Here are links to both those grows:
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/150272-diy-closet-dwc-grow-first.html

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/189947-jigfreshs-grow-1-2-purple.html

Before anyone gets too excited there are no plants yet. There won't be any plants for a while. Why start a grow journal then? because there will be plants soon enough, and this journal will be here long after all the harvest is smoked. Plus this way I can have the whole damn story in one place, from concept to chop.

In case you can't tell I talk alot, but I try to keep most of it on topic or entertaining. I hope you like reading. I like learning new words too, so anyone that puts something good in their post gets bonus points.

I'm getting tired at the moment, so I'll post more soon. I really just wanted to get the ball rolling.

Now... This is complete shameless marketing on my part, but in an effort to get people to check out my journal here is what I have done in the other grows:


Purple Kush -







Hindu Skunk - 







White Widow - 







Big Harvest -








If you are still reading... good job. I look forward to having you all along for the ride. I really love Rollitup and I really love growing pot. So glad I have a wonderful wife who suggested I start growing.

On with the show. I'll show some pics of the new setup in the next post... deal?


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Aug 1, 2009)

I am frickin excited Jig!

I am giving you the good JuJu for this grow!

Ps I am the first to post here! Wooohooooo!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 1, 2009)

Subscribed


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Aug 1, 2009)

Lets get vertical !!  This is going to be one crazy setup, i can picture it in my head this closet is going to look like it came out of the jumanji movie. We all are going to enjoy this thanks to Jig (thank you Jig )


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 1, 2009)

up please ..... penthouse ..... thank you. hey there everyone ... whew ... this is fukin beautiful up here. You picked an awesome fukin spot Jig. I'll take that big mutha lounger over there if it ain't taken yet. this is gonna be a great journey. walking on!!~~~


----------



## smoote1987 (Aug 1, 2009)

subscribed... Damn man I feel like I owe you a happy ending after all the love you've been giving me. I'm sorry I left you alone for so long, but i swear i'll make it up to you.

p.s. never been referenced before! I feel like I won the nobel prize or something.

you get +reps for life for that!


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 1, 2009)

smoote1987 said:


> subscribed... Damn man I feel like I owe you a happy ending after all the love you've been giving me. I'm sorry I left you alone for so long, but i swear i'll make it up to you.
> 
> p.s. never been referenced before! I feel like I won the nobel prize or something.
> 
> you get +reps for life for that!


Jesse, the good Dr. Greenhorn, Hulk nugs... glad to have you here. While the rest of us were chatting tahoe took the most comfortable chair, haha.

Glad to have you all in the high rise penthouse (thanks for that).

I've been making room for plants in my closet. I just figured it out and I am going to have roughly 25 sq ft of grow space/ screen space. My first screen was just over 7 square feet.... so, jumanji it is going to be. I swear if a tiger jumps out of the closet one day I'm just shutting things down.

My ballasts are mounted, the shelf is out, and the fan will be placed above the door, almost against the roof.

One more thing about this grow... it is going to be interesting because I want to leave the plants for 11 days, completely alone, door shut for 11 days. I am thinking of doing this week 5-7 of an 8-9 week veg. My plan is to rig an extra rez that can feed them all, and I am also thinkng of only giving them the 60w of flouros for light, so they don't drink to much and grow out of control without me around. It will be like a cloudy week (thanks kevin). We'll discuss this more later.

Here are some pics of the whole thing... 

Oh and smoote, you have the right to any chair in the house, but I figure you will be up here with me working on the setup, so I didn't reserve one specially for you. I'm stoked to see how your idea will work out not in a laundry closet.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 1, 2009)

honkin ass suck and blo of industrial proportions ... walking on ... but will be back to keep an eye on this beast maker ... hahahaha!


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 1, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> honkin ass suck and blo of industrial proportions ... walking on ... but will be back to keep an eye on this beast maker ... hahahaha!


Not exactly sure what you mean... but I hope you aren't offended. I was meaning to compliment you on not only your ability to recognize the penthouse as the place to meet, but you spotted the nice chair right off.

Unless I'm mistaken you have been growing longer than any of the rest of us. Plus, it's not as if the rest of us are miserable, but... I thnk anyone would be crazy not to change places in life with you. So I think I can speak for everyone when I say we are better of with you hanging around.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 1, 2009)

hey man sorry ... suck and blo ... only referring to the megafans installed to keep the air flowing ... hahahaha! no worries. .... its all grand!! hahahaha!


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 1, 2009)

can you tell I read into things too much, haha.  Hell of a fan huh.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 1, 2009)

This could get very interesting... consider me subscribed!


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 1, 2009)

I'll reserve a seat right here...


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 1, 2009)

no worries ma friend ..... you gonnaa have a great grow ... sucking and bloing all the way to a heavenly garden of ganja... LOL! hahahahah! 


jigfresh said:


> can you tell I read into things too much, haha.  Hell of a fan huh.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice man!. Looking forward to the updates in the future.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 1, 2009)

actually the suck and blo reference has a basis .... years ago when I was working forest fire fighting on the tanker crews (which just also happens to be the years that I first grew outdoors ... back then ... ), and one og the "bird-dog" airplanes we used was a Cessna 337 SkyMaster .... which we used to refer to a suck'n'blo!! hahahaha! cuz is had twin engines ... one front and one back and they sucked and bloed ... hahahaha!


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Aug 1, 2009)

shit this grow is going to be mind blowing.........bringing a new way to see a vertical scrog in a 2x2..... smoothe showed us it can be done and jig will show us this will probably be the biggest yield you can get in a 2x2 ..... i know i am talking when i have been just growing for a little while but dam i am picturing 4 - 4ft tall screens covered just like his last scrog ..... my hats off to you Jig for just taking this project on something that has been done but not to this scale, and shit i know this is going to be tons of work to keep it right and good 

are you going to have your light adjustable or just in the middle of the room ??


----------



## IndicaFatnHeavy (Aug 1, 2009)

lets get vertical, vertical, i wanna get vertical, lets get into vertical!

subscribed


----------



## smoote1987 (Aug 1, 2009)

Man oh man... I can't wait to see those massive screens. I'm interested to see how you deal with spreading each plants growth up through the screen. It's going to be a true venture into controlled growing techniques. You're going to have to strike a nice balance between thinning, tying, and bending. I'm really sorry that my journal fell short but once you see what i've been working on i think you'll forgive me. 

Some experiences from me to you:

1.DON'T SKIMP ON THE VEG STAGE

This means make sure that you've filled your entire screen to the brim, or at least to your satisfaction. I say this because I failed to follow this rule and was left with an incomplete screen. You really have to think about the veg and flower stage as completely different growths for the plant. So this means that once in flower there is not much more nodal growth and eg. no more growth of sites where a flower can form. 

Now you ask well what about the stretch that happens in early flowering? Shouldn't i leave screen space open for the plant to stretch into and fill?

You would think that but, i found out that the stretch of a plant grown this way is less than a normal horizontal ScrOG grow. Being as all parts of the plant get the exact same intensity and distribution of light. The plant stretches at all parts of the plant and thus has less over all amount vegetative growth than expected. Basically this all means it would be best advised to fill the entire screen with vegetative growth (as many nodes as possible) before you but them to flower .

However Jig i say this with a little hesitation as i do not want you to overfill your screen incase your larger plants grow differently than my much smaller plants. I give you this though... its better to be overwhelmed with over growth than underwhelmed with under growth. Also i figure if your screen does over grow you can just cut her back. You should be pretty good at judging how to trim her by that point anyway.

2. DEVELOP EFFICIENT TRAING METHODS

Now Jig i love you and all but i wouldn't want to trade places with you for the next 3 months unless you paid me. I'm afraid you just got yourself a day job. But thats ok because come november you're going to be sitting pretty with a record grow under your belt.

I'm here to help though. To start that statement carries a few attributes. First observe everything. Get to know your plants. Make sure you know exactly how they grow. This is the most valuable information you can have when you're deciding whether to trim or tie a branch down. 

Second choose your screen material wisely. I recommend a screen much like mine. It is very malleable yet rigid allowing it to hold a shape. Another quality to take into account is the size of the mesh holes in the screen. I say this because i found that pulling leaves through the screen's mesh to the backside of the screen during the vegetative stage allowed me to un-shade new growth and give room for said growth. This made it so that i got the same results of trimming with out stressing the plant as much. 

On that same note, during the flowering stage it is very important to manicure you screen aggressively. This is because if you succeed in packing the screen with buds you're going to have a moisture/airflow problem with the screen. Basically you want to make sure that no leaves or decaying plant matter get stuck in behind a growing flower. It's hard to describe the exact cause of this problem in words but you will understand more exactly what i mean by this statement when it arrises and you deal with it in person. A good clip fan blowing air across the screens will help as well. This is all in efforts to reduce the risk of mold and but rot. 

Lastly, the screen gets very heavy at the end of flowering so make sure it has a strong base that can hold the weight.

Hmm ok thats all i can think of for now.

Anyway just some comments. I totally think you can leave it for a week. I left mine for that duration and they were fine. Don't get me wrong though my reservoirs were almost empty when i got back but the plants were fine. Just make sure they're filled to the top . The extra rez idea is a good one though the logistics of it are beyond me right now. It's going to take some thought.

The cool tube is looking nice. Those lights are going to be ice cold. Having the light vertical puts very little restriction on air flow. You know what this means right... you're going to be able to get the plants right up on those bulbs... meaning maximized light and REALLY BIG BUDS! Ok I'm done picking.

Any chair in the place huh...? Hmmm how bout the driver seat... The driver seat in the safari jeep you're going to have to buy to traverse that jungle you're going to have! I'll bring the elephant gun .

I'm really excited to see the vertical method scaled up in size. Little jealous, completely honored that its you pioneering forward though.

Alright I'm out, later.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Aug 2, 2009)

Jig I am so glad you decided to do something relatively original man!

Your creativity is beyond my fairly literal mind, so I just can't wait!

I hope I haven't missed this information somewhere, but what kind of timeline are we looking at until this thing gets fully off the ground?


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 2, 2009)

Damn smoote. Thanks for the info. It is going to be a lot of work, but at least I won't be topping to make even more branchs. Really appreciate all that info man.



Hulk Nugs said:


> are you going to have your light adjustable or just in the middle of the room ??


The light I beleive is going to be stationary rising up the center of the closet... however, I think I am going to have it so the top light can move up and down to follow the growth of the plants. Accordian style.



bigjesse1922 said:


> what kind of timeline are we looking at until this thing gets fully off the ground?


So... we just started August. I'm thinking of getting clones around 3- 4 weeks from now. Let's just say Sept 1 to make it easy. I will veg the plants through sept, through october. I will be on vacation week 2-3 of October.

So hopefully when I get back they will not be too tall... ANY Idea how long it takes a sativa hybrid to get to 5 feet tall? Anyways, I will get back and hopefully be able to train them another week or so, also let them get used to the 650w HID again, before the HPS gets switched in. When they get to the height I want, I will switch the lights and trust the power of Bushmaster (made by Humboldt County's Own) to stop the vertical growth in it's tracks. It worked last grow.

So I would say the earilest I switch the lights would be Halloween. Meaning January 31 would be 13 weeks of flowering. I might be vegging another couple weeks... or the plants may be ready at 11 weeks. We'll see. Regardless harvest should be around the end of January. Damn, that's 3 full auto flower grows... but my plants will be much bigger than 3 times as big as those would be. I'm rambling, getting tired.



IndicaFatnHeavy said:


> lets get vertical, vertical, i wanna get vertical, lets get into vertical!


My dad loved olivia newton john. This video is something else. Watch out ladies there are some hot buns. Both me an my wife were kids when this song was popular and we both didnd't know what she was saying. But we both liked it... I guess that's what makes a good pop song, doesn't matter what the hell they are saying, you just have to love it.

[youtube]spaw8bCZMHc[/youtube]


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 2, 2009)

So I'm a dope and forgot the whole reason for making a new post. To show you guys some drawings of the plan.

The first is of one of the four identical buckets I am going to have. I'm going to make it all from parts at home depot/ lowes/ ace. Except I may order the square pots smoote suggested... not sure yet.

I am going to have a level gague like in my first rez, only this time the top end of the hose will be aimed out, so I can pump water out from the outside easily. I am planning on getteing an in-line water pump, so I can just hook it to each of the 4 in order when it's time for new water. Also I think I will be able to use these hoses in some way to use an extra rez... that's the next picture.

The second pictutre is of the extra reservoir I am going to incorperate for the 11 days I will be leaving them alone. The idea is to set up an extra bucket with 4 hoses sticking out close to the bottom. The extra rez will be raised a few inches off the ground. The level it sits at will be the level the...... OK I'VE JUST REALISED..... this will totally not work. I will figure it out, but it isn't this. I'm attaching the picture anyways, just to get you in my head, but yeah, it actually doens't make any sense.

Does it makes sense? I think it might, but not quite like I have it. I totally don't know right now.

It's bed time man.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Aug 2, 2009)

Alright man i am glad you went to sleep, you started to sound really tired . After checking out your pics i got a flash of the 8 waterfarm setup .... your almost doing the same thing just 4...... i wouldn't think you would need a water level gage on each of the buckets just one on the res. or you can drill two holes on the side bottom of each bucket one for water level gage the other for a shut off valve that you can plum to your res tank. Then no need for a pump gravity does the work for you. alright coffees done

Here is a link to the page i was getting the pics from ..*Waterfarm Mods & Tips *.. on this page post #88 is another really nice setup you might be able to get some ideas from...... then if you go to page 2 post #13 you can see a little of another vertical op 

There you go man hope i helped some and just didnt take up space lmao if i did oh well its already done hahahaha looking forward to the ideas and ruff drafts


----------



## neversummer28 (Aug 2, 2009)

nice use of your marketing ploy in the first post. still drooling over those pics. looking forward to watching this grow!


----------



## fishindog (Aug 2, 2009)

Jig im pumped to see how this grow turns out, ill pull up my chair for this one


----------



## Ray Fox (Aug 2, 2009)

Dude, don't even think for a second that Ray's not here for you too.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 2, 2009)

jigfrersh ..... the room's bin filling up .... we're in the penthouse ... what's ur friggin plan B ....hanging people from Skyhooks? hahahaha! Walk on my friend .... its all good!


----------



## tom__420 (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm a little late but I am here dude. Sounds very exciting man, I can't wait to see some progress. Good luck my friend


----------



## jact55 (Aug 3, 2009)

holy jesus. you just keep outdoing yourself. this will be really interesting to see unfold. good luck


----------



## neversummer28 (Aug 3, 2009)

you've got yourself an audience here... this is gonna be somethin' else


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 3, 2009)

Holy crap. The pressure is on. I really don't want to stink it up in front of all these people. It's good though, because I thrive under pressure, so keep the expectations up.

Ok, so there is no video of "Let's get physical" that will let me embed it. So here's a newer song I like a lot more. I'm sharing simply becuase I can:

[youtube]IQK5vrTvSeQ[/youtube]

About the grow.. I've been thinking a lot about everything and I've made some decisions. The screens/ plants I can not see getting over about 4 and 1/2 feet tall and still making good use of the lights. If I move the top light higher than that, the middle will not get good light. So I think 4 - 4 1/2 is the height to shoot for.

I would love to buy another 400w ballast and light and make the tower of light even taller. I need to make some money first. We are saving a lot not paying for my smoke, but I need cash to convince the powers that be I need to expand my closet.

I've also been leaning towards the round buckets for this grow, over squares, for a couple reasons. The squares would take less height, but more floor space... I have height to burn, but limited floor space for things like fans, co2 tanks, extra reservoir, pumps, etc. I may switch to square pots next grow when I figure this set-up better. The other reason for going with the circles, is that I plan of placing the net pots off center in the lid... so that I can easily change the distance from the light, sorta. I can just spin the plant in the lid and spin the lid to change location, while leaving the rez stationary.

I've also laid out a screen roughly the size I'm looking at 4.5' x 1.5'. Man... these are going to be tall skinny plants. I will definitely looking for suggestions in how the hell to trim these things once the screen starts filling in. Having grown my Purple kush plants 'normally' with no training, no cutting... I know sorta what an untrained mj plant does... but those weren't the sativas i'm doing this time. Anyways, the main stem will be almost twice as tall as the lower branches, correct? I'm thinking I will have to maybe string the top around a little at the top of my screen... does that make sense. What I mean is the screen in this grow is really to keep the plants off the light, and to keep them hemmed in the sides... not so much to spread the plants out like butter. So being that way I will really have to work with them to fill the upper half of the screen. I have been thinking about this aspect a lot. Just the whole training, filling the screen part. This should be a lot of work, but it should also be really fun.

As for the actual construction of the screen, I'm thinking of using something like rebar for the base. I will bend it so the screen archs around the light making a semi circle. I will use wire a couple times to tie the side edges closer to each other... like a bow, so that the screen keeps it's curve the whole way up. I don't think I will need to reinforce the sides of the screens as the plants should hold them upright just fine. I think these plants may get strong enough to start bending my screen at will. We'll see.

Oh... the extra rez thing... HULK, you have the best plan. I'm going to make little water farm rip off. I think each bucket will have a level gague AND another hose at the bottom with a shut off valve, to drain and also for the extra rez to feed into. Thanks a lot for the suggestion bro. See how well things work when everyone cotributes. This site rocks.

Next bowl for RIU and for Hulk nugs.

I'm really glad to have the rest of you here as well. This is really cool to have everyone. I feel like those doctors in little stadium seating performing a surgery... does anyone have any idea what I mean. I hope so.

I've been drawing more pics, but nothing that would really make sense to anyone else, so I won't bother posting till I have more construction or something.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Aug 3, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> I'm really glad to have the rest of you here as well. This is really cool to have everyone. I feel like those doctors in little stadium seating performing a surgery... does anyone have any idea what I mean. I hope so.
> 
> I've been drawing more pics, but nothing that would really make sense to anyone else, so I won't bother posting till I have more construction or something.


 
Right now nothing makes sense so post away man i want to see what has been running through your mind!!! 

As for the Doc. stadium i know exactly what your saying, this site just does it to us with all the sweet people on here that help out just to help or just because they have the info whatever it is i dont care puts a smile on my face  and keep me positive even with a negative or different opinion makes all the difference in the world.

i had a picture in my head of what your lights going to look like i know you have something on paper i want to see it what you came up with hehehe if you want i will throw you my idea your way..... aww shit come on people 

WE WANT IDEAS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
THINK OF THIS AS YOUR GROW ROOM HOW WOULD YOU DO IT!!


----------



## Ray Fox (Aug 4, 2009)

Hmm... Stadium Set up? Saw some good pics in High Times a little while back, basically as they begin to get fatter the entire area fills up with bud like a big sea. 

Oh and Trainwreck is a personal favorite. We were gonna grow some Kandy Kush next (Trainwreck x OG Kush) but in order to keep funds at a minimum instead we're probably going to do one Chiesel (Cheese x NYC Diesel), one super Lemon haze (we have to give the cannabis cup winner a try), and one Gigabud. Hopefully it will work out, we'll probably do a thread for that too but maybe only a flowering/harvest thread. 

Jig old buddy... have you considered becoming a member of the Bubble Head Gang?


----------



## kevin (Aug 4, 2009)

here i am jig. better late than never


----------



## drummerforpeace (Aug 5, 2009)

damn this should be gooooood.


----------



## snow4aaron (Aug 5, 2009)

drummerforpeace said:


> damn this should be gooooood.


Suscribed! Jig you are killing it!


----------



## lrg (Aug 5, 2009)

wow im loving the creativity on this sight 
not to mention the large audience you have grouped up for this thing
its been a pleasure reading through past logs of yours and i hope this one goes just as smooth

ill be watchinnng


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 5, 2009)

yeah man , ya got a BIG fucking crowd here!!  Lmao!
awesome journal bro...staying tuned in for sure


----------



## neversummer28 (Aug 5, 2009)

and the crowd continues to gather...

we're all taking our seats anticipating the start of this gnarly project. how much longer? are we there yet?


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 5, 2009)

So is is a vertical or a stadium with scrog? I'm confused so I figured I would subscribe to this one. I've got a vertical coco-coir set-up myself.

I'll fire this up  and take a seat.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 5, 2009)

Damn... who the hell let all these people in here? I love it... All are welcome. This story might not end the way you think it will.... but it's going to be good from start to finish.

So... I had jury duty today. First time I've actually gone. Before I was always a student, so I got out of it. They broke us up into 3 groups and quickly dismissed one group. 10 minutes later they dismissed the second group. A couple hours later, the judge that was going to preside over our trial told us the issue ha been resolved (guess they pleaded). So we got to go home as well. I asked the baliff and apparently that doesn't happen much. Usually you have to go to court for a bit even if you aren't seated.

Anyways, there is a reason I share the story... I had a few hours with nothing to do except read a book and draw on my notepand, and since I seem to be allergic to reading books the past few years, I designed more of the grow room.

I got to thinking about the plants, and making a mj plant grow to be the shape I want is just so far from natural it got me worried a bit. So I though about using less plants and it dawned on me (is that the right word?) that it would take the same amount of time to get 2 plants 4.5 feet tall as it would 4 plants that tall... and the 2 plants would fill the area just as much. The 4 would be killing themselves to get more space, and I would be trimming the hell out of them to get them shaped right. So, I'm thinking now of going with 2 BIG plants, 2 screens, 2 dwc's. 

This would give more floor space, and make for half the water tight connections. Gypsy reminded me that all those fittings on all those buckets are just asking for a leak somewhere... and I agree. Thanks GB. Also along the leaking front I beleive I'm going to use the square buckets, becuase all the fittings I would make would be on a 'flat' wall of the square container, instead of a curved wall of a round container.

I was also thinking that just doing one strain would make things more simple.... BUT that is just simply NO FUN. So I am still going with the Casey Jones and Headband.

Here's where it gets interesting (as if things are tame up til now). I was thinking about the kind of reflector I would use and where it would be. I figured it would have to be mouned on the door and be shapped like a gull. However looking at my drawings it seems like the light that is aimed at the door will be wasted for the most part. Even if I have a reflector, the light bouncing off it would have to travel almost twice as far to reach any plant (as the rest of the light hitting the plants strait on). I'm not sure where exactly the idea came from but I'm thinkng of Germinating a few of my 'Trinity Rainbor Purple" seeds and trying my hand at SOIL.

That's right. I beleive the 2 site dwc scrog closet will also be a 4 site basic soil grow. I was thinking of hanging the pots on the door so that when the door is closed there will be plants totally encircling the tower of light.

I still need to work out the timing so they can flower together. My vacation in October is really messing everything up. Damn vacations... I have plants to grow, haha.

I'll ba back later today I think with some more idea's and some drawings I made.

Here are a couple picks of the hash I made two days ago... and the hash I'm making right now. All gumby method. The cube is Purple Kush... the bottled stuff is Hindu Skunk + White Widow.

Thanks again for all your interest. I hope I don't drive you all crazy with the wait/ build up. I'm going a bit crazy myself.

I did go by Home Depot on the way home to get the construction moving again.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 5, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> So is is a vertical or a stadium with scrog? I'm confused so I figured I would subscribe to this one. I've got a vertical coco-coir set-up myself.
> 
> I'll fire this up  and take a seat.


I'm confused too bro. Sorta figuring it out as we go. Also not sure what to call it. There will be two screens standing strait up, but curved around the light... a vetical tube, sorta. I guess I'm thinking of adding actually vertical stadium seating... or rather a hanging mini 4 plant bleachers if you will.

I'll take a look at what you have going on. See if I can take any ideas.


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 5, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> I'm confused too bro. Sorta figuring it out as we go. Also not sure what to call it. There will be two screens standing strait up, but curved around the light... a vetical tube, sorta. I guess I'm thinking of adding actually vertical stadium seating... or rather a hanging mini 4 plant bleachers if you will.
> 
> I'll take a look at what you have going on. See if I can take any ideas.


For sure bro, I'm always looking for ideas myself. The vertical stuff is at the end of my thread. I might hang some horti-trellis in front of the shelves or use bamboo to support the weight of the buds hanging off the shelves.

A 45 degree angle on the shelves seems to hold them perfectly off the wall.

Ok time to get super baked and go work out, I'll be following along!


----------



## Ray Fox (Aug 5, 2009)

AH! SO MANY PEOPLE!!! JIG YOU'RE SO POPULAR MAN!

 We'll be watching.


----------



## Sk1tz0fran1c (Aug 5, 2009)

hey Im a new grower, Im currently growing with one 75 watt grow light. Im in flowering do i need more lights? also could you help me with finding places around mass to find the ph testers, something to test humity? I have a closet grow which ranges from: spring months-60low to 75 high. summer -75low to 90-100 high winter gets to about 55 without heater. how could i keep my but growing year round?


----------



## smoote1987 (Aug 5, 2009)

Yo Jig,

Everything is sounding good. Sweet deal on the square buckets, they make all shapes and sizes at that site so you could potentially get taller thinner square buckets that have a smaller foot print if you're worried about floor space. Remember that the reason for the square buckets in the first place is to get a larger volume of reservoir in the same foot print as a round bucket.

Also on the flat surface point thats a good choice. However you could simply just make them all pressure fittings and never have to worry about it at all. No sealant and no plastic fitting therefore now leak. All you need to do is carefully drill a hole smaller in diameter than the tubing that you are using and force the hose though. The natural resilience of the material will do the rest.

The way you described the net pots is a good solution, simpler than the union valve that i have, just make sure the holes that you make for the pots are very precise and smooth so that you eliminate the chance of the pot catching an edge and not turning smoothly. Something else to note is that when the screen gets heavier it may get harder to spin around with this solution. Which is why i opted for the valve, it always spun smoothly no matter how much weight i put on it. Also remember the lids and buckets are made of thin plastic so plan according when you choose the materials to construct the screen out of... rebar seems like it could potentially get heavy. 

Lastly on the training, i have no freaking clue. I'm currently trying to devise a solution to a similar dilemma involving thin screen dimensions. I was thinking that i could just spread the main stem across the top of my screen and then train the new side shoots that sprout down the screen to the bottom in a straight line while simultaneously spreading the main stem down the side once it reached the edge. While continuing to think about it growing i was intending on spreading out each new side shoot's new growth parallel to is corresponding main stem. I figure this will give me an upside down bar graph until all of the shoots start hitting the bottom of the screen then just try to use whats there to fill the shrinking hole. Also to make this more relevant to your screen just take everything i said and turn it upside down because my plants will be started training into the top of my screen where as yours will start at the bottom. Now i know all of this sounds confusing but i will include pictures as soon as i find those sketches.

So yea man we're really screwin with the plants bad, i always think of the 6 legged chickens or the ones with breasts so big they can't even stand when i think about growing this way. I'm still unsure of the whole morality of it all.

Anyway i doubt you'll need a reflector your door is white right? and your curving your screen to completely encapsulate all the direct light that you can. The only thing better would be 360 degrees of screen (where i'm headed). If you're really worried just get some mylar and back the door with it. If you want to figure out the physics about how the light travels i could help you do it but i think it would be a waste of time. Just think of it this way with your last ScrOG you weren't using any more than 50% of your potential DIRECT light and a fair amount of reflected light where as now you will most definitely be using 60-70% of your DIRECT light and having only a small amount of reflected light. 

Alright thats all i got. I hope you don't mind these infrequent yet lengthy visits of mine. Sucks about jury duty its good that you got some work done though.

Hope all is well, later.

P.S. NewGrowth,

Good to see you again, it's been awhile. I doubt you remember me, but you were the first helpful person i spoke to on this site and i whole heartedly appreciate it. You gave me my first +rep and wanted to thank you again. 

Jig you're getting some good attention here; you know you're doing well when you get a crowd like this. Well, just don't let all the fame go to your head  haha.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Aug 6, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> This would give more floor space, and make for half the water tight connections. Gypsy reminded me that all those fittings on all those buckets are just asking for a leak somewhere... and I agree. Thanks GB. Also along the leaking front I beleive I'm going to use the square buckets, becuase all the fittings I would make would be on a 'flat' wall of the square container, instead of a curved wall of a round container.


 
Hey man i have been looking for it i know you already might know about it just i found it and started doing almost the same thing to all my water res ( to my aero 2 gallon and the 5 gallon ebbaflow have a water gauge with a shutoff to empty it, i am loving it mmm just making sure not leaks filling them all up leaving them sit for days) i got these Grommets  with a little bit of silicone around the hole is working great, i just wish i could have found a better shutoff valve went to a few homedepots got the big heavy duty 1/2 pvc one grrr ohwell 

good luck man your definitely in the doctor stadium now, one question whys the heart out of the patient ?


----------



## Ray Fox (Aug 7, 2009)

Sk1tz0fran1c said:


> hey Im a new grower, Im currently growing with one 75 watt grow light. Im in flowering do i need more lights? also could you help me with finding places around mass to find the ph testers, something to test humity? I have a closet grow which ranges from: spring months-60low to 75 high. summer -75low to 90-100 high winter gets to about 55 without heater. how could i keep my but growing year round?


Okay dude, so you're new to the site, well this is how it works: 

1. Never tell your location unless you have a medical card which legally allows you to grow mairjuana. 

2. 75 watt bulb = CFL (Flourescent bulb)? 

3. In the summer get a big fan and make an airhole in the bottom of the closet door. In the winter get a heater. Summer = fan, Winter = heater.

Best of luck to ya. But don't hijack our wonderful friend Jig's thread, you'd do better making your own grow journal. 


P.S. Ray's got yo back Jig.


----------



## jact55 (Aug 7, 2009)

hey jig, how it going. i was just wondering where you got the glass for your cool tubes, if you did buy them seperately from the lights. also, thanks for helping me out on my thread i really appreciate it.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Aug 7, 2009)

jact55 said:


> hey jig, how it going. i was just wondering where you got the glass for your cool tubes, if you did buy them seperately from the lights. also, thanks for helping me out on my thread i really appreciate it.


 
you can get them at michaels arts and craft store

or you can get them at this store, tried looking up a link for micheals but couldnt find the glass on there web page 

Hurricane glass


----------



## jact55 (Aug 7, 2009)

thanks hulk nugs. i searched micheals a couple days ago and didnt find them either. i guess that i am gonna have to drive to one in hopes. thanks.


----------



## tom__420 (Aug 7, 2009)

Michael's should have them, that is where I purchased my Hurricane glass tube


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Aug 7, 2009)

Well do a search online yellow pages find one call them up say you have to replace your candel glass, and have them look unless you dont mind driving. Every time i went to michaels they had them so i think you will have good luck getting what you need.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 7, 2009)

I put a lot of work into my light and I also put some work into the write up. Here is the whole damn story. Shout out to RIU member Tronica for the idea in the first place. He started the thread... I made the following post:

https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/161300-batwing-reflector-cool-tube-40-a-2.html#post2315758


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 9, 2009)

Hey guys... I went to Home Depot and got some equipment/ supplies. I think I told you I picked up the stuff to hang my fan with on jury duty day... along with some rigid 6" ducting to go through my roof.

Ok side question... do you think I'm nuts for cutting big holes in my roof considering it snows maybe 10 feet a year here and the roof in question is on about a 10 degree angle (meaning almost flat)? I do a little bit, but think it will be ok.

Anyways, got the fan stuff... and yesterday I picked up my irrgation supplies. Meaning the tubes and fittings I will use to drain the buckets, supplement with extra rez, and measure the liquid level. I also bought my new screen (9' x 2' - 2" x 2" squares). All that cost $47. The fan stuff was $12. So about $60 so far. All that is left is to order the buckets, order the light bulbs, and buy the plants.

WOOO HOOO.

The buckets I'm using will be 6.5 gal capacity, square: LINK. I am also in the market for a new 250 MH bulb and a new 400 MH conversion bulb. Think I will buy them at 1000bulbs.com. It should be about $55 delivered.

I think there has been other developments, but I don't remember right now.

Oh yeah... I bought a drill powered water pump.

I remembered... in the past few days I have made my Purple Kush hash (3 grams), and the last of my Hindu Skunk & White Widow hash. I had the HS/WW in the freezer for the past couple months. Got 3 grams off that too. The cube in my hand is the PK... the stuff on in the bottom of the glass is the HS/WW.


----------



## jact55 (Aug 9, 2009)

wow you've been a busy person. thanks for the link to the diy cool tube. i am going to use that as a model, adapting it to work with my hood. i will let you know how it goes.
i am drooling over the hash.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Aug 9, 2009)

sounds like you got the plan in your head, cant wait tell you get your buckets then we will see some crazy shit. theres grommets in the electrical section at homedepot, if you wanted to us. them took me a while to find those suckers. 

I just got a 400watMH at that site you hooked me up with, http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/

cant wait tell it comes, few more weeks and i might be able to start growing agian 

EDIT: Shit totaly forgot about the snow. One question why are you making a new hole ?? dont you already have one !! ? But i am not really sure what your worried about with the snow, do you think it will be to much weight ?? or to wet ??...... if to much wieght you think, every once in a while remove some of the snow from on top of the roof......if you wet just make sure you use some henrys roofing tar from homedepot around the airvents and you will be fine. aww you luck shit bears, snow, mountians, well it all goes together but cant wait tell i move wooo hoo.


----------



## smoote1987 (Aug 9, 2009)

Screen looks perfect. Do a little smoke stack set-up with an air diffuser on top and i don't think you'll have to worry too much about the snow. Congrats on the buckets and everything else. I'm itchin' for more build picks already . keep up the good work.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 9, 2009)

Man... you really have to cut a hole on the roof???

No way to do it on the side? on a wall?

I hate to be a party pooper but leaks are as big a concern as the the weight load...

Do it near a strong rafter and you should be ok... but damn.. I hate poking holes on top of the house... especially with the snow... but it can be done... a lot of us do have chimneys...


----------



## Survolte (Aug 9, 2009)

lookin good man. I hope the vertical grow goes well. I wish I could grow at all up here we are so dry right now. Nothing around but poopy pot. Well I hope calis treatin yah well. This is the first night Ive been able to walk around with just a tshirt on. Yay northern minnesota. 

Allthough we had a crazy thunder storm last night that was amazing. You guys dont get many of those.


----------



## renegadereefer (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey Jig,

I've lurked along all 3 of your threads, and they are simply amazing (so far on the 3rd one). I've learned so much, thank you. I was at Petco last weekend and saw this. This should allow us to visually monitor the status of our airstones via the floats. Hope this helps, they have a variety from 1 to 4 airlines. I'm going to give it a try....


----------



## smoote1987 (Aug 11, 2009)

renegadereefer said:


> Hey Jig,
> 
> I've lurked along all 3 of your threads, and they are simply amazing (so far on the 3rd one). I've learned so much, thank you. I was at Petco last weekend and saw this. This should allow us to visually monitor the status of our airstones via the floats. Hope this helps, they have a variety from 1 to 4 airlines. I'm going to give it a try....


Nice link renegadereefer, I own a four valve version of that same air valve and it works great.


----------



## runbysun (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey Jig, 
Nice idea unfolding here! 
Happy growing!


----------



## renegadereefer (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks smoot, we're all in this together. I was wondering if it would work. I'm pretty advanced in the art of fresh and saltwater aquariums, but have never needed something like this. Seems to me the two tend to mirror eachother (reefs and reefer!) I'm going to take your word for it and give it a try, I'll let you know how it turns out...

RR


----------



## leftdog77 (Aug 11, 2009)

WOW! I only came on this site and registered so I could ask an electrical question for a pre- "01110111010001010110010101000100" friend but DAMN!!! I feel inspired to get back to nature and away from the binary way of life. Think you guys and gals might have just saved my life cuz the binary 'medicine' (CRAP I should call it) is killing me at a SPED up rate!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for the concen Gypsy. Thanks for stopping by Survolte. Appreciate the help Hulk. Smoote it's so nice to have you along. Runbysun... good to see you again, glad to see you have your scrog somewhat under control. It's strange, when I look at your grow I am brought back to my scrog. You room is looking nice and green.

Leftdog... you have come to the right place for inspiration my friend. Rollitup is a great place, with some great people, and I (like others) try to harness all those good qualities of the forum in general into my threads. Speaking of inspiration...

RenegadeReefer... dude, stepping out of the shadows baring a gift. Nice. Good karma having your first post be a helpful one. I have always wondered if there was a way to check the airstones without just looking at the bubbles and trying to remember what it looked like a week ago. I went to a pet store today, but no luck. Try again in a couple days.

And about the gague thing.... Smoote.... you knew about this, and didn't share with everyone. What other top secret equipment you got going on over there, haha. Spill it. 

Hulk you asked why another hole. Here's what's going on. My other grows I've had two exhausts in my closet. One of those exited through the roof... the other through the door and into my bedroom. The roof exhaust was the one with the giant 'suck and blow' fan (thank tahoe)... that fan was venting only the lights... that's it. The other exhaust was for the room air to be circulate. Now for this grow I want both to vent out the roof. The lights HAVE to vent outside or me and the rest of the family would catch on fire from the heat. Plus the closet would be sitting in a hot room then. Now I want the room exhaust to go outside as well because it will keep the smell, heat, and noise down in the bedroom. While I find sleeping hard with no fan on at all, I would like if I didn't have 100cfm muffin fan blowing 10 feet from my head all night every night.

Oh... the other thing is this. I only ever put a 3" hole in the roof. So my big 435 cfm 6" fan was blowing through 6 - 90 degree turns, 18' of 4" ducting, and was being sent trough 3' of 3" ducting to a 3" breather cap thing... talk about not letting the fan work. So I will use the 3" opening for the room exhuast, and make a new 6" hole for the fan to freely breath out of.

Now... I was going to type more, but completely lost my train of though. I'm making a new post now.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 11, 2009)

So GypsyBush brought this to my attention (thanks alot by the way). This really helps because I was wondering how I was going to fix my lights to something.... and I beleive I will do it like this contraption, with a cross bar bolted to the walls on both sides holding the lights up.

Man this is a cool little setup. But why would you want to buy something already made when you can do it yourself? You know, besides saving time, effort, heartache, headache, and running around.

Thanks again gypsy.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 11, 2009)

So the key is ... _when you can do it yourself_. Knowing my own limitations, that ain't happening ant rime soon .... I'm a little more for the plug and play, but admire those that build and create with their hands, heads and hearts ...... some first class work out there .... yours included! 


jigfresh said:


> So GypsyBush brought this to my attention (thanks alot by the way). This really helps because I was wondering how I was going to fix my lights to something.... and I beleive I will do it like this contraption, with a cross bar bolted to the walls on both sides holding the lights up.
> 
> Man this is a cool little setup. But why would you want to buy something already made when you can do it yourself? You know, besides saving time, effort, heartache, headache, and running around.
> 
> Thanks again gypsy.


----------



## smoote1987 (Aug 11, 2009)

Haha man i just came across this little gadget, and have been playing around with it for about a week. So i guess its a little early for a "works great". Don't you worry your pretty little head about that jig i save the good stuff for you. 

Thats a nice vertical system you've got there but let me tell you nothing beats Heath's vertical flooded tube set-up on RIU.

I bet you could make a cool tube bracket like that one with a hole saw, a square of wood, and some 90* lumber brackets. I'll have to browse the hardware section the next time I'm at the hardware store.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 11, 2009)

smoote1987 said:


> Thats a nice vertical system you've got there but let me tell you nothing beats Heath's vertical flooded tube set-up on RIU.


I agree...

But only because of sheer number of plants per light... 

his numbers per plant aren't magical...

At 192 with 2 lights.. you get.. 96 per light, which is 10 more than Heath's...

Heath averaged 14.6 grams per lolli in that grow...

You would only need to achieve 13 grams each.. and that is not that difficult to do... just gotta have all the clones at the right size...

I think the efficiency comes form how many plants you can fit.. not so much the style in which they are grown...

Just my thoughts though...

I have done 1.8 g/w with 48 lollies UNDER a 600w...

I can only imagine what I would get if I had 86 or 96 lollies AROUND that light...


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Aug 11, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Hulk you asked why another hole. Here's what's going on. My other grows I've had two exhausts in my closet. One of those exited through the roof... the other through the door and into my bedroom. The roof exhaust was the one with the giant 'suck and blow' fan (thank tahoe)... that fan was venting only the lights... that's it. The other exhaust was for the room air to be circulate. Now for this grow I want both to vent out the roof. The lights HAVE to vent outside or me and the rest of the family would catch on fire from the heat. Plus the closet would be sitting in a hot room then. Now I want the room exhaust to go outside as well because it will keep the smell, heat, and noise down in the bedroom. While I find sleeping hard with no fan on at all, I would like if I didn't have 100cfm muffin fan blowing 10 feet from my head all night every night.
> 
> Oh... the other thing is this. I only ever put a 3" hole in the roof. So my big 435 cfm 6" fan was blowing through 6 - 90 degree turns, 18' of 4" ducting, and was being sent trough 3' of 3" ducting to a 3" breather cap thing... talk about not letting the fan work. So I will use the 3" opening for the room exhuast, and make a new 6" hole for the fan to freely breath out of.
> 
> .


Cant you just make the 3" hole bigger to 6" then put a T or a Y ducing in the hole then you can connect the light and your room outtake to one big 6"hole


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 12, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> Cant you just make the 3" hole bigger to 6" then put a T or a Y ducing in the hole then you can connect the light and your room outtake to one big 6"hole


The problem with that is the difference in pressure of the fans. If I had the light fan, then the y, the air would want to fly out the room fan, you see what I'm saying. And if I had the Y before the fan, then the lights wouldn't be cooled as much and I would have a bunch of air flying through my room that I don't really need. I could do it with dampers and stuff, but that is more money. I love the thought though, keep them coming.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Aug 12, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> The problem with that is the difference in pressure of the fans. If I had the light fan, then the y, the air would want to fly out the room fan, you see what I'm saying. And if I had the Y before the fan, then the lights wouldn't be cooled as much and I would have a bunch of air flying through my room that I don't really need. I could do it with dampers and stuff, but that is more money. I love the thought though, keep them coming.


Hmmm, your going to have two fans ?? one 435 cfm suck n blow for your lights,(is the fan going on the bottom of the lights like that pic Gypsybush fan is setup? or on the top of the fans?) Then you will have another fan ??? for the room outtake. I was just thinking if both fans are blowing in the same direction up and out that's where all the air flow is going. I wouldn't think that the air from the 435cfm fan would be able to get past another fan blowing aginst the air. not to sure, i think i would work

lmao 

but i still cant even find my cfm on my fans been looking over all the instructions, manuals, boxes nothing


good luck man, i got some killer green crack right now very nice 
Rip for Jig


----------



## smoote1987 (Aug 12, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I agree...
> 
> But only because of sheer number of plants per light...
> 
> ...


Damn i did not know all of that. Hmmmm seems like a much less auspicious system than before, 13 grams is really not that much. Ha the real test would be to try and ScrOG the whole thing. 

Also i thought he only used one 600 watt for that entire grow?

I've been wondering though, why all of the vertical systems that I find like the one you linked (there are plenty) have all been some sort of drip system? It seems that nft, aero or even dwc could be adapted to form a vertical cylinder to surround a light. I guess the drip system is the simplest but why not aero, or nft or some mix?

What I liked about heath's system was the simplicity of it as well as the possibility to have almost no expendable materials. Meaning that there was one pump, pumping water a short distance and then gravity did the rest, as well as the option to just use neoprene collars at every site instead of net pots and hydrotron, or some other hydroponic growing medium. Also does hydrotron really make that big of a difference in the ratio of air to water in the root sytem or is just suspending the plant and root system above the water good enough? I vote for the latter. I would have to think that in an nft system such as heath's it will make a big difference where as in a dwc it is less necessary. Any thoughts?

I think you are right about the number of plants that you can pack around the bulb increases efficiency but I also think that correct placement, and equal distance will increase efficiency as well. If I remember correctly heath's set-up was a little bit of a wedge with half an octagon and half a square being as he used a corner to frame two side of the tubes. If he had used a full octagon I bet he could have had a much larger harvest. 2.7 lbs for one 600w light is still crazy! Any way sorry for the tangent jig hope you don't mind, its still about vertical growing at least 

Oh and jig it sounds like you need an HVAC specialist, or a good place to reference HVAC information. Let me know if you find a good source of info as I've been trying to read up on forced ventilation and thermodynamics. Basically I want to be able to figure out the exact physics of how ducting shape and size effects air flow as well as the physics of how air and heat interact, mainly how increases and decreases in airflow through a cool tube affect the surrounding environment (temperature). I'm trying to stop "feeling it out" per-say with all my equipment while listening to manufacture recommendations and be able to have the exact math and knowledge to tell me what I need. Caught me dreaming again, someday though. 

Alright I'm out, later


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 12, 2009)

Please... keep talking. We don't have to stay on subject. It all just gets the creative juices flowing.

I finally ordered my buckets. I got 3 tubs and 3 lids. No messing things up.

Also took a couple pictures just for fun... not much more progress, sorry.

I am thinking I'll have the lights pointing down, so the base will be above the bulb... any reason this is wrong?

Also I'm going to have the fan after the lights... I'll need to think about the airflow stuff. Thanks again to all for their input... it's much appreciated.


----------



## smoote1987 (Aug 12, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Please... keep talking. We don't have to stay on subject. It all just gets the creative juices flowing.
> 
> I finally ordered my buckets. I got 3 tubs and 3 lids. No messing things up.
> 
> ...


Jesus jig that screen is bigger than you are, so stoked. Check the burn position of the bulbs you have before you make a decision on hanging. It doesn't really matter where you put the socket as long as its easy to get to and is in accordance with the bulbs specifications. keep up the good work. 

Oh yea just finished my new set-up today and am testing environmentals right now. The wife has the nice digi-cam at her parents for the next two weeks so I'm quite literally on my own. So, sorry jig you're going to have to suffer with phone pics.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Aug 12, 2009)

Well I am glad you have the brain trust all present and accounted for.

I sure don't have much to say....


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 12, 2009)

I know the feeling jesse. Sometimes the intelligence of some others here makes me hide in ignorance. But then I go help others with my new found info (or try at least).

Here's why the slow progress on the closet. I'm redoing my deck. I'll tell you what, one reason not to have a 300 sq ft deck, is so you don't have to refinish the whole thing.

I am doing an above and beyond job. I'm sanding the whole thing with a 5" orbit sander, then cleaning with wood deck cleaner stuff... and after all that I will stain it with a 4" brush.

Here's a pic... it looks soooooo much better in person. The pic is from left to right. Left - how the boards look as is. Center - the boards after being sanded. Right - the boards with sanding and cleaning. They seriously look better than new. New ones aren't sanded as well.

Thanks for looking.

EDIT: I measured and the damn deck is 525 sq. ft. Damn. My back hurts thinking about it.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Aug 12, 2009)

They look great Jig!

Do it right or don't do it, that's my motto.

Well, ok, not really. But you could imagine what it would be like if it was....


----------



## proheto8008 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hey jig... i love your vert grow... I wish more peeps would see the light with these kinds of systems!


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 14, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Please... keep talking. We don't have to stay on subject. It all just gets the creative juices flowing.
> 
> I finally ordered my buckets. I got 3 tubs and 3 lids. No messing things up.
> 
> ...


That thing is crazy man what kind of fan are you using for the light tube? I was reading about what you said earlier about most vertical grows being drip systems. I know someone who is currently building a vertical aero system.

The problems I see with active hydro and large plant numbers is a few things:

1. Cost, Heath's system is simple but even my set-up was not cheap to build
2. Maintenance
3. Complexity of design, I've tried all kinds of hydro set-ups and it is the simple systems I go back to time and time again.

Try building a 75+ plant custom vertical hydroponic set-up on a budget . . . . it's not easy.

I kind of see what you are putting together now and its looking good.

Oh and as far as fan placement I think it is better to blow air through a cool tube rather than suck it out. Why put extra wear on a fan by pulling hot air through it?

That said set it up in whatever way gives you maximum air-flow through the tube.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks for the input NG. I completely agree about fan placement. The reason I am thinking of having it up high is mainly floorspace. The fan below the lights would put the fan around the buckets, taking up valueable space around all the business. Up above it is just so out of the way of everything. Plus I'm hoping the sound is less up there surrounded by (small) walls, and not a door.

I don't want to kill the fan early with all the heat... but than again, I only spent $80 on it.

Onto the disappointment... I ordered my buckets on tuesday and never heard anything. I guess I confused them by putting a street address and a po box. Anyways, he said he would look up the shipping price for me... $25 to ship me 3 buckets. So basically they would be $20 buckets. The total would have been about 60. I guess I'll try to find other buckets I like at a better price. Maybe just the plain old round home depot type buckets.

So... with that money not spent, I'll order lights. Woo hoo. I'm also going to stop by the local hydro store for net pots and see if they have anything else I need. I'm thinking of useing 3" net pots this time. The first time I used 6" ones and I really can't imagine why you would actually need a 6" net pot.

Alright, more progress soon. I'm about to stain half the deck, then I'll have 3 days or so while that dries work on the grow op.


----------



## smoote1987 (Aug 14, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks for the input NG. I completely agree about fan placement. The reason I am thinking of having it up high is mainly floorspace. The fan below the lights would put the fan around the buckets, taking up valueable space around all the business. Up above it is just so out of the way of everything. Plus I'm hoping the sound is less up there surrounded by (small) walls, and not a door.
> 
> I don't want to kill the fan early with all the heat... but than again, I only spent $80 on it.
> 
> ...


Sorry jig. My experience was very good with that dealer. Quick and cheap shipping. I had a thought to try and remedy the situation though. You have cat's right? Well i know there's a cat litter that comes in a large 5 gallon square bucket like the ones you were trying to order. Tidy Cat maybe..??? Its yellow. Any way I'm sorry again and wish you luck in the search for the right parts. 

A note about the fan, i've always been under the impression that fans in general have an easier time pulling through obstructions then pushing through them. I read it some where and most of my hands on experience has lead me to the same conclusion. 

Later


----------



## tom__420 (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## bigjesse1922 (Aug 14, 2009)

I used those for a soil grow and they worked quite well...No leaks after a 3 month grow!

Well, except through the holes for drainage of course...

If you are going to store a MASS of roots in one with an airstone on the bottom....

I would be worried it would clog eventually for sure....

But you know what I do...and I have 0 experience with hydro. So take it with a grain of salt, or, if you get better info, the whole damn shaker...


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks for the advise fellas... but it's too late. I left this morning to go grocery shopping and made a stop at the hydro store.... Hahaha... the guy who owns it was completely baked. He didn't say anything to me, but I heard him saying on the phone to someone how the brownies are out of this world... he started describing what he felt like until he realized he was talking too loud, haha.

Anyways, to support the store and save myself a trip to Home depot, I just bought my buckets there. They are 5 gallons and black. Got lids for both and some new net pots as well. I bought 4 - 3.75" pots, and 2 - 5" pots. Don't ask why the number of the different ones... just thought 2 and 4 sounded right.

I think I might use the 3.75 inch if I can. The reason being it's shorter, so I can fill the rez higher when I leave without soaking the rockwool to bad.

I also picked up a liter of DM Silica. Never gone without it, so no comparison, but I love it and credit it with helping me have such healthy plants.

All that for $40... not too bad.

I'll be taping the buckets with metal tape to make sure they are completely light proof.

Jesse... I plan on having things so I can change airstones if need be.

Smoote and Tom... thanks for the help, but I would just be dumping that litter out. For one we don't use scoopable litter, becuase it is bad for your cats (we love our little ones). Also we don't use regular sand/ clay litter at all... we use this system called the Breeze. It uses clay pellets (look like rabbit food pellets). Those sit over a grate then there is a drawer below with a pee pad. Haha, the shit you learn on my thread. Anyways, the poo stays on top, while the pee drops below and somehow it makes things smell a lot less. Also the cats don't track the pellets on their feet. Before we had litter through out the house, but now not at all.

On the cat note... while we love them a lot we are not the kind of people who buy fancy ass food, or crazy toys and outfits and stuff. They don't even get wet food or treats. Just dry food, water, and a bunch of love.

Oh and they absolutely love to lay under the HPS... the MH too, but the HPS especially.

I'm going to take pics later, actually have a cat on my lap asleep right now (little columbia)... I guess I'll make a new post for that when I take them.

EDIT: Not really based on much... I think I read it and seemed to make sense to me, but I think fans have an easier time blowing over sucking. So there... you wanna fight, haha.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 14, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Oh and they absolutely love to lay under the HPS... the MH too, but the HPS especially.





Hahaha... you should see ME... come Wintertime and no Sun up in the sky....

I totally turn the Reggae up and and enjoy some "sunshine" with the girls...





> EDIT: Not really based on much... I think I read it and seemed to make sense to me, but I think fans have an easier time blowing over sucking. So there... you wanna fight, haha.


Jig... any kind of propeller or impeller will be more efficient when the air is denser (colder)... there are more "air molecules" per square inch for the blades to grab...

Also worthy of note is that an electrical fan will have a longer life if kept cooler... VS. a shorter life if kept warmer...

So by blowing colder air, you are allowing better efficiency and longer life to your fan...

With that said... in all reality, the difference is probably measurable, but negligeable...

So go with what works best for you.. it's not like you are gonna kill your fan in a week or anything...


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 15, 2009)

That's awesome about your artificial sun you got going on... I've come to miss the orange glow a little, but the sun doesn't really leave us down here like up there.... so I can only imagine you.

I took a few pictures. Nothing exciting. Just the stuff I bought and what I'm doing to the buckets.

These buckets are actually 100% light proof... however they are black, so they will soak up all the heat, not good. So I was tossing around either painting them white or covering with aluminium tape. I chose the tape for no good reason. I guess because I could do it while watching cricket.

I really need to get myself in gear... this grow should be starting soon according to plan... hopefully my lazy ass won't delay things.

I miss plants growing in my closet. 

Oh, and I took a picture of my race number thing. My wife and I went to the annual 5k walk around the local lake this morning. It was so nice... except for the wild fire smoke in the air (nasty).

Also included a pic of my dumb ass checking for light leaks... as well as one of my cat 'Big boy', he plays like a dog.


----------



## renegadereefer (Aug 16, 2009)

And a Dodgers fan too....!!! Can this build get any better?!?!


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 16, 2009)

Um.... I have no idea where you would get the idea I care about the Los Angeles Dodgers...

Not pictured are the 3 game used bats I have (one of which I got signed). 

I also used to have around 30-35 LA hats... however since growing out my hair none of them fit (all fitted). And yeah... if any of you know how much fitted caps cost you can tell just how crazy I was for buying all of them.

I also have an autographed 8" x 10" glossy of Me and Ceasar Izturis... the picture is of him handing me the bat he signed... it was his bat he used in a game.... A fellow collector friend took the pic, had it blown up, and got it signed by ceasar. Frikin incredable of a thing to do for a complete stranger. Thanks Akira.

I remember whe I gave Iztuis the bat to sign he gave me a look like 'how on earth do you have one of my bats'. 

It helps to have connections, haha.

Thanks for saying something renegade... I had fun pulling that stuff out.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Aug 16, 2009)

Jig that head-in-bucket is a good look for you....


----------



## renegadereefer (Aug 17, 2009)

Very nice!!! I'm not even mad... I'm impressed! 

You continue to one up! I grew up around Bear, and worked at Bear Mountain for 3 years. I miss it everytime I see your pics. Judging from some of your pics I think I stayed right near you last season. I love it up there...

I just picked up a set of official Dodger Stadium box seats a few months back. They are from the 2005 renovation. Nothing like drinking beer in dodger stadium seats, watching the game in your own garage! I got really lucky. I looked at alot of sets, most through the evil craigslist, and most were in really bad shape. I drove 5 hours to pick these up. They are in amazing condition.

Been rough since the all-star break, but we'll see I have confidence. Stay blue buddy....


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 18, 2009)

That is so sweet. I'm jealous.

Here are some grow room pics. Slowly but surely.

I will only have the two shiny buckets in there for most of the grow. I will leave room for the extra buckets for when I go away.

Also, the metal ducting standing up is just representative... there will be something that curves and gets to the door, still not sure exatly how it will be.

I curved the left screen about how they will be. It's pretty awesome, looks like I will be able to get the screen about 10" off the glass 2/3 of the way around. So i will have 240 degrees of optimum light. I think there is still room for the extra plants on the door idea to, that would fill in the gap where the light would reflect.

I can see how heath gets such a high g/w, with such use of the light. It would be pretty hot if I could push 1 g/w on this. That would be a lot of pot.

Oh, and instead of that metal in the middle of the two glasses... I am going to put another glass to match. So there will be 3 of those things in a row. This is going to look really cool I think.


----------



## robotninja (Aug 18, 2009)

Sweet, I'm along for the ride.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 18, 2009)

it already does .... and it gonna get even kewler ... hahahaha! great work man!!


jigfresh said:


> That is so sweet. I'm jealous.
> 
> Here are some grow room pics. Slowly but surely.
> 
> ...


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks a lot tahoe. Dude... I had no idea you were a gear head. We have more in common. However I like the roar of a V8 over the scream of a V12. That's not to say I wouldn't take a Zonda. It's not a super car, but I have a serious crush on the Lexus F, but my dream is to one day have a '98 Skyline R34. (i have modest tastes, haha).

You watch racing too? People think I'm crazy for watching every minute of TV coverage when the 24 of Le Mans is on. That is just the best.

And RobotNinja... good to see you man. Glad to have you along.


----------



## smoote1987 (Aug 18, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks a lot tahoe. Dude... I had no idea you were a gear head. We have more in common. However I like the roar of a V8 over the scream of a V12. That's not to say I wouldn't take a Zonda. It's not a super car, but I have a serious crush on the Lexus F, but my dream is to one day have a '98 Skyline R34. (i have modest tastes, haha).
> 
> You watch racing too? People think I'm crazy for watching every minute of TV coverage when the 24 of Le Mans is on. That is just the best.
> 
> And RobotNinja... good to see you man. Glad to have you along.


Looking good jig. I cant get over how big those screens are! 

Make sure you attribute for the way the cool tube is going to swing out when you open the door. I don't think you will get 4 buckets in there because you will need the bucket space on the left front for the cool tube. Maybe you can try making an "L" of sorts to allow the ducting to hug the door until it is above the height of the buckets. Better yet, I bet you could make the cool tube stationary and attach a quick disconnect dryer coupling and some flexible ducting. That way there's no swing of rigid ducting but a stretch of flexible ducting. Does any of that make sense?

Anyway keep up the good work, later.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 18, 2009)

It does make sense. Love the input. What I am thinking is having the lights stationary, the swing would be tough to account for, plus it would be in my way when the door was open, so this is actually the best for me working in there I think.

To connect to the door, I'm thinking of having a 'bar' or peice of wood go across the doorway butted up against the door on the inside. I can have the light attach to this (as it would be stationary), then match up openings with the door, so when the door shut the openings would mate nicely.

How's things smoote? All well in the hood?


----------



## smoote1987 (Aug 18, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> It does make sense. Love the input. What I am thinking is having the lights stationary, the swing would be tough to account for, plus it would be in my way when the door was open, so this is actually the best for me working in there I think.
> 
> To connect to the door, I'm thinking of having a 'bar' or peice of wood go across the doorway butted up against the door on the inside. I can have the light attach to this (as it would be stationary), then match up openings with the door, so when the door shut the openings would mate nicely.
> 
> How's things smoote? All well in the hood?


Sounds good but, I think I'm still a little lost. How are you then going to reconnect the cool tube and ducting to the fan and ducting to the roof when you open and close the door? ....soft coupling?

Hoods good. Life's been real good too. Its hot as shit here though, hows good 'ol cali?

I'm starting on the second grow pod today and i'm taking a little lesson from you. I'll be using the same 100w of mh for veg, though its on a new ballast. Then for flower I'll be using one 150w hps and then a second 100w mh with the old ballast. I'm really excited for the increase in wattage but more so to be using a more full spectrum to flower. All the benefits that i've been reading about sound perfect for ScrOGing. Less stretch and denser more potent buds, plus richer coloring and much more UV light. 

I cant wait. I was taking pics of it for you the other day but then opted not to because of how shitty the phone pics are. The wife will be back this upcoming weekend so i'll get you better shots then... unless you don't mind the phone pics?


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 18, 2009)

I'd try to explain, but think I would just confuse you and everybody even more than they already are. Short story, no flex ducting anywhere, nothing will ever move, just the door, nothing else.

Cali is great. Cooling off a bit (not that it gets too hot at my place). The bear has been by to say hello. The mama racoon and her baby have taken to climbing trees lately.

Big fun is that me and my wife are working on getting her pregnant (by me hopefully). So my grow #3 may have a little set of hands to help trim, haha. Man, you guys are going to be sick of me gushing about my beautiful pregnant wife when it happens. Prepare now.

As for the dual light. I don't have anything to compare it too, but I beleive it does wonders for having nice 'well rounded' herb. Biggest plus in my head is that it's closer to nature.

Thanks again for stopping by.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Aug 18, 2009)

LOL.

By you hopefully!

LOL.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 18, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Big fun is that me and my wife are working on getting her pregnant (by me hopefully)


 bro, your one funny dude


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 18, 2009)

None of you get any big idea's now.

Ok so I have a question for you guys. Do you think it is worth $20 more to buy a smaller shaped bulb.

The choices are between an BT28 and an ED18

BT28 is 3.5" around

ED18 is 2.25" aound

It is only an inch and a quarter, but the one is over 50% bigger than the other.

Either way they will go in my cooltube thing, one will allow greater airflow.


----------



## tom__420 (Aug 18, 2009)

If the lumen output is the same than I would say to go for the smaller bulb to allow better airflow


----------



## Ray Fox (Aug 18, 2009)

Agreed with Tom. You don't want a big clunkly bulb to clog up your cooltube's airflow.But if the lumens aren't the same (and it depends by how much) and the larger bulb has MUCH more then you should go for the bigger one. This is just some straight up logic talkin here, but its up to you to decide whatever makes you happy Jig.

P.S. What just like, a totally manned out thread. Technology, pot, baseball, cars, bears hahahaha. Next topic we're discussing lumber jack shirts, John Deere lawn Mowers, and breweries.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 18, 2009)

You forgot guns, broads, scratching ourselves, burbing, watching football, and yelling.

It's funny becuase I like to sew, hang with the cats, and just painted my room light purple (becuase I wanted it). Maybe I'm overcompensating so you guys will think I'm tough, haha. I love it.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 20, 2009)

Enough funny business, haha. (you guys have seen the big lebowski, right?). I have questions about my grow. I'm starting to freak out a little bit worrying about timing with my vacation and all. I'm starting to think I'm all wrong.

I go Oct 12-22 (or abouts). I want to start flowering as soon as possible after I come back. So basically I have been trying to count backwards to when I should start this whole thing. I was thinking that around 6-7 weeks of veg (sept 4 - oct 22) would be about right for getting the plants to fill the screen. Reminder, the screen height is 4.5 feet.

However... these are 80% sativa (around). I'm starting to think I'll have 10 foot tall trees by 7 weeks.

Now... what makes it all complicated (or simple) is that I'm using Bushmaster.... which should stop vertical growth on contact (pretty much). So I am not accounting for more stretch after the switch to 12/12... becuase I am hoping there is none.

What are your guys' thoughts? In regards to any parts. How many weeks veg should I give them to fill my screen?


----------



## robotninja (Aug 20, 2009)

I dunno if this is too wild a thought, but I know alot of aeroponic guys actually using Veg nutrients during the first 2-3 weeks of flowering. The plant's completely explode... I'm doing it myself with great results, so many new shoots it's crazy, and stretchy too, good for scrogging. My stems on these 10 day flowering plants are bigger than my 75+ day SSH ever was!


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Aug 20, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Enough funny business, haha. (you guys have seen the big lebowski, right?). I have questions about my grow. I'm starting to freak out a little bit worrying about timing with my vacation and all. I'm starting to think I'm all wrong.
> 
> I go Oct 12-22 (or abouts). I want to start flowering as soon as possible after I come back. So basically I have been trying to count backwards to when I should start this whole thing. I was thinking that around 6-7 weeks of veg (sept 4 - oct 22) would be about right for getting the plants to fill the screen. Reminder, the screen height is 4.5 feet.
> 
> ...


I think you will be fine. You can also utilize methods such as stem crushing and even pruning to control the vertical height if needed.

Give the yield you are after I would say 6 weeks of veg would be minimum. You follow Gypsy's tree grow, yes? I believe he vegged his current bushes out for 2 months in Ebb and Flow. MBlaze vegged his 3lb plants for 10-12 weeks (Coca Coir medium).

Sorry I don't know that this is a conclusive answer, but maybe it will get the cranial juices pumpin for ya.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 20, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> I think you will be fine. You can also utilize methods such as stem crushing and even pruning to control the vertical height if needed.
> 
> Give the yield you are after I would say 6 weeks of veg would be minimum. You follow Gypsy's tree grow, yes? I believe he vegged his current bushes out for 2 months in Ebb and Flow. MBlaze vegged his 3lb plants for 10-12 weeks (Coca Coir medium).
> 
> Sorry I don't know that this is a conclusive answer, but maybe it will get the cranial juices pumpin for ya.


Actually I've never even seen either of those grows. I don't really look for things to follow I spend too much time on here as is. That being said, I will check these out. 

I guess the big worry is that I have never done sativa's before. Do they do sativa's? Only a guess, but I would figure they both did indica's (just because most people on here seem to grow indica... guess it's the quicker turnaround???).

I also figure if they are already getting too big before my trip... I'll probably just let them go... get huge (too huge), and when I get back chop them in half or something. Cut them back down to size, switch to 12/12 and try to halt the growth.

Appreciate the input. I am more at ease with the idea in general now, not thinking I'm TOO off base.

You too Robotninja... thanks for stopping by and offering up some ideas.

EDIT: I read up a little on the Casey Jones strain and I'm excited about it. People say it yeilds big, smells amazing, and is fun to grow. I guess I wasn't exactly accurate before. Depending on who you beleive Casey Jones = (Trainwreck x Thai) x Sour Deisel... I guess you can have nested crosses. Some say it is a four way cross (maybe breaking down trainwreck). It all just gets a little silly sometimes eh.

Also... I have been check availability of clones at the shop I go to, and it seems they don't carry HeadBand anymore... so I think my thread title may be bogus. Question for you guys.... you think I should just do 2 plants of Casey Jones.... or you think I should do 1 Casey Jones, 1 (either HeadBand or Sour Grape). Sour Grape = Purple Elephant x Sour Deisel.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Aug 20, 2009)

Well Gypsy is doing "Sativicas" right now.

He's got himself a 19 gallon pot of hydroton, an indica plant in the middle, and sativa branches all around the outside. Its pretty nuts! 

I can't say about MBlaze, my guess is he grows indica.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 20, 2009)

Checked the thread... damn gypsies are crazy, haha. Why grow one plant when you can grow two in one. I love it. I'm posting that here... Gypsy: I love your big monsters.

I finished the first part of my deck.

I ordered the 400w MH conversion bulb, should be here on the 25th. I really don't need to buy anything else... just the plants really. I do need to finish construction.

I am pumped about this grow.

I'll ask again... you guys thing I should grow 2 of the same plants.... or do 2 different strains?


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Aug 20, 2009)

Why have ONE strain of sativa when you can have two??


----------



## mazpot (Aug 20, 2009)

WOW! that's amazing bud man! that shit would cost me 120 bucks for a quarter of an once. your a supreme god grower! don't ever stop growing.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Aug 20, 2009)

Hmm one or two ......... well i know you do your research so i would say if you could find two strains that are about the same in almost every way then go for two..........but if there are allot of difference between the two strains i would just go with one. Already doing a crazy grow make it easy on your self.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 21, 2009)

I think the idea of a couple of different ones is nice. I can make things a little more complicated .. but the reward at thr end is probably worth it.


jigfresh said:


> Checked the thread... damn gypsies are crazy, haha. Why grow one plant when you can grow two in one. I love it. I'm posting that here... Gypsy: I love your big monsters.
> 
> I finished the first part of my deck.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Aug 21, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> I think the idea of a couple of different ones is nice. I can make things a little more complicated .. but the reward at thr end is probably worth it.


true that!


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 21, 2009)

Good points on both sides... I'm just not sure. I guess two strains. I mean I'm planning on having a lot off each plant, so it's not like I won't have enough of one, so I guess two. Decisions decisions.

Check out what I noticed while watching the cricket match. Not all cricket fans are 80 years old.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 21, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Good points on both sides... I'm just not sure. I guess two strains. I mean I'm planning on having a lot off each plant, so it's not like I won't have enough of one, so I guess two. Decisions decisions.
> 
> Check out what I noticed while watching the cricket match. Not all cricket fans are 80 years old.


Friggin' sweet


----------



## jact55 (Aug 22, 2009)

just checkin in to look at the progress. cant wait to see the plants in action.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 22, 2009)

Hey jact, diggitydank thanks for stopping by. I want to apoligize for the agonizingly long wait... it is killing me. I am thinking plants sometime between the 28th and 1st of Setember so soon. Blah... 

So I went by home depot last night to get a couple little things. I got a 6" semi rigid duct thingy, for the bottom of the light apparatus. I bought a couple peices of wood to do something with. Not really sure but though it would come in handy. The boards are both 8'. In th picture is about 2' of each. Aluminium Tape (never hurts). And my favorite part:

I was kinda worried about a few things with the net pots. I wasn't sure if they would be strong enough or have enough 'rim' to safely hold the plants above the water. Also I was worried about losing a considerable amount of rez space with how far down the net pot would go... so if it went 5" below the top of the bucket I could only fill the water to that point. I fixed both worries with one find...

Pool drian covers. BAD ASS. Things could withstand a nuclear blast.

(and when spoken it's nuke- clear.... NOT nuke- u- lar, haha)

Also 200 tiny zip ties. The way I see it, I can just cut off ones I want to move and put new ones... and ones that I want to leave where they are will be stong enough to handle the plant when it gets big. I doubut I'll need to upgrade zip ties for the bottoms... I mean by the time the stems are really big, they will be pretty much trained into place, just needing a little remider where to stay.

It's going to be a ton of work, but I think it will be a lot of fun to train the screens full.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 22, 2009)

How much were those pool drain covers?


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 22, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> How much were those pool drain covers?


$3.50 each. They had one size bigger, and maybe one smaller (don't remember).


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 22, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> $3.50 each. They had one size bigger, and maybe one smaller (don't remember).


Well that's not too bad at all. But I will tell you that the 2 inch net-pots that I use hold up heavy plants just fine so long as the cutout on the lid is the right size. Mine barely fit all the way down, so the more weight they bear, the stronger their grip is.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 25, 2009)

Alright guys... things are getting close. The 400w conversion bulb got here today. WOW... I totally forgot how bright 400w of mh are. I can't even imagine when I add the 250w. Wild.

The net pots are in the buckets and I have secured the screens to the net pots. I made the holes in the lid and bucket for the airlines, drain lines, and level gauges.

I'm going to get the fan setup today and get the finishing touches on the buckets.

Pictures when it looks good. I also had a thought about the screens.... I am going to need to hold them back from the light. The plant will keep them upright, but the plant will be drawn to the light pulling the screen with it, so I'll need to secure the screen to the walls behind them.

I'm going to have to figure that one out.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Aug 25, 2009)

sounds like you having fun over there, keep working hard i want to see some pics............. for the screen i was just thinking of somthing like what you did for your shelf, little blocks around the walls with i believe there called illets or just screws then you can use your zip ties to secure the screen to the little blocks mounted on the wall ya know ..... this is going to be a first, only thing i have found like it was a trash can grow but it was on another site. i believe you said it before, it looked like a pit grow circle vertical screen cant find the link anymore


----------



## tom__420 (Aug 25, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing pics of the progress jig


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey guys... I took some pics of small things I've done. I don't really have any overall pics yet... haven't really set things up that much. Today kinda sucked for getting things done on the closet, but I did get other things done, so I guess that's ok.

I hope you enjoy a little bit.

The first few pics are of the 'drain' i made for the buckets. It is 1/2" poly tubing with some holes drilled though it. I wanted to spread out where the hose drew in water. The I made a filter using the filter material from my old water pump/ water head. I cut a hole into the material, then stuck the tube inside.

The other tube sticking out of the bucket will be for the level gauge.

Oh, and I'm a little stupid. I made the hole in the lid for the net pot... only I made it too close to the edge... so I had to file down the net pot to make it fit.

I also show you the hole the screen is going to secure through.

Maybe a few more pics tonight (for those who stay up all night waiting for my updates).


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 26, 2009)

Damn thing is bright. I can't see.

Honestly I think I'm going to need to make a tiny strip reflector, so I don't blind myself, my cats, or my wife. The plants don't have eyes.

I've also been thinking too much. 

I don't know as if I'm doing a scrog at all. I would imagine the definition of a scrog to be the use of a screen between the plants and the light in order to spread out budsites. The point being the screen is between the plaant and light.

I would imagine a more proper definition for what I'm doing would be a very detailed LST using a screen as a base for tying down.

I went to school for Math... I like definitions.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Aug 26, 2009)

Jig's new SCROG=mc squared


----------



## smoote1987 (Aug 26, 2009)

Lookin good Jig. 

Your one light looks a bit high though... are you going to make it adjustable so that you can move it up with veg growth and then eventually center it to maximize distribution???

I think, i know how you're going to get the hose to link up with the door. Just don't skimp on workmanship. Make sure that thing slides in perfect every time. Then lock it in place. I still recommend some sort of soft coupling to allow the door and door/vent coupling to slide into place more easily. You're going to have to make it perfect if all of your couplings are ridged. Even though i dont think it will matter too much as long as its close to a snug fit. Its coming from more of an ease of use and longevity standpoint.

Everything else looks great.

GL

Oh p.s. just get some slick looking shade and hang them in or next to the grow room, they take the edge off the light but don't limit what you can see. Plus you look like a damn ganja god standing in front of a wall of light wearing cool shades.  

Can't tell you how many times the wife's about tackled me when hovering over the grow.  hahaha should help you with the baby making venture!


----------



## neversummer28 (Aug 26, 2009)

jigs... looking awesome bro. i'm getting more and more excited every time i see the progress of your... build (rather than grow). cannot wait to see this get started.


----------



## jact55 (Aug 27, 2009)

neversummer28 said:


> jigs... looking awesome bro. i'm getting more and more excited every time i see the progress of your... build (rather than grow). cannot wait to see this get started.



i second this. this is way nicer than i imagined it would be. i am diggin the two light set-up. you are definetely in a class that few are in when you are growing this stylish.


----------



## kevin (Aug 27, 2009)

thats a cool set up jig


----------



## scooby snacks (Aug 27, 2009)

hey jig, this is going to be an awesome grow.
can't wait untill you get rockin.
Good luck


----------



## robotninja (Aug 28, 2009)

The anticipation!


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 29, 2009)

robotninja said:


> The anticipation!


I kinda feel like an ass for dragging this thing out. Oh well.

I'm working like a mad man today to get things all finished. I talked to a friend in Hollywood and we have a date to hang out on Monday, that's the only day that works. And that means I'll pick up the plants then. For sure, within 60 hours there will be green mj plants growing in my closet.

I've been getting down to 'Girl Talk' lately. Cool mash ups of all kinds of songs. I like this song... around 2:10, I imagine young berg dancing like rod stewart, to the rod stewart song in the background... all cheesy like a middle aged white dude. Funny stuff (at least in my head).

[If no one else get's me I hope Dr.G will]
Alright I have an admission... I really hate horrible rap... (i know isn't is all bad). I mean the white shirt, snap your fingers, I'm a pimp, check the ride songs. BUT I really like some of them you know. I mean the rich boy song... d's i think. So lame... but at the same time its sooo pimp. Damn. I'm so conflicted.

[youtube]VMyyg3G1bt4[/youtube]

I'll update with pics and such later. Gonna work now. I am such a tease...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 29, 2009)

Can I get a what what hi Jig.. Looking forward to the greenery


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 29, 2009)

No green yet but here's the set-up looking real close to finished.

I'm happy with how things have turned out so far.

I still need to connect the inlet to the lights, to draw cool bedroom air.

Also I will have the 400w in place where it is for the first few weeks of veg. Then I'll add the 250 above. Then when we get to flower I will put the 400w on top and the 250 below. That's what I'm thinking at least.

The silver thing was from last grow... i cut it up and made my own reducer so the fan would fit with the 3" ducting through the roof.

The big fan is hung by bungee cords and taped to the ducting through the roof. I haven't connected the ducting that connects the lights to the big fan... that duct is just sitting there.

The little black hook things are what I'm going to use to hold back the screen. They will go into the wall and act as anchors.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 30, 2009)

That closet is looking pretty boss.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 30, 2009)

excellent work, and super updates with the pics n'all. Many thanks. Luv the use of the bungie cords for stabilizing. looking forward to the continued forward progress. great work man!


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks guys. I really appreciate the supportive words... they mean a lot.

The plants are here. However I don't know if they will get comfy tonight. I'm beat. Sad day. My mom's cat... who I found for her... passed away this morning. While any cat passing is sad, this guy was really something special. He was only 4 years old... too young. He was sick his whole life so it was not a shock... however it is still hard to not have him around. It probably sounds silly to everyone, but he was the only little brother I've ever had (i'm an only child). Little buddies name was 'Otis'. I'm going to miss him a lot. I included a pic.

Also in the not so good day catagory... we heard from a dear friend who told us he and his girlfriend of 2.5 years broke up. And not even just a break up, but a dramatic movie scene break up with the restaurant and throwing plates and screaming and hitting. The highlight (i think) was when she stood and yelled to the entire restaraunt that she had just wasted the past 2 years of her life... ouch. I won't bore you with the details (too late), but she's tripping. He's a good guys and she's just nuts.

My wife also lost her cell phone tonight.

And I'm sick from the dinner we got out.

BUT.... WE GOT PLANTS.

1 - Casey Jones (trainwreck x sour diesel)

1 - Sour Grape (purple elephant x sour diesel)


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 1, 2009)

Sorry to hear bro. Maybe the phase of the moon has something to do with it,, almost full moon. Sorry about the cat. Hope things get better,, they will


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 1, 2009)

Rest In Peace, Otis. 

Perhaps you should name your favorite phenotype after him. 

I know how you feel Jig, well, certainly to a large degree. Its strange how closely we bond with our animals, given that we are such a highly social species and yet cannot truly communicate with our pets.

Or maybe we can communicate with them even more clearly, animal to animal, without all of our pretentious human bullshit to get in the way...

Well, this one is for Otis brother!


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 1, 2009)

"_It probably sounds silly to everyone, but he was the only little brother I've ever had (i'm an only child). Little buddies name was 'Otis'. I'm going to miss him a lot. I included a pic._"

There ain't nuthin silly about feeling for your pet and friend. Its real to you/those araound you and that's all that matters. Sorry to hear of your loss. Sounds like Otis had some great caregivers in his life! Walk On!!~~~~~


----------



## DorianGray (Sep 1, 2009)

Not exactly what I thought I would find when I checked in with you. My condolences to you and your family.

Glad to see you're still on the cutting edge with your green thumb! Subscribed and I'm taking notes!

DG


----------



## neversummer28 (Sep 1, 2009)

jigs, i'm sorry to hear about the loss.

on a brighter note, closet looks great and congrats on the new plants.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you guys so much. I know I say thanks a lot.... and that I appreciate things. Well I always mean it, but this time you guys have really touched me. I don't have many people I talk to in Real life (not a complaint), but it's hard during times like these not to be able to talk to people. But I have my all my brothers on Rollitup. I've met a couple of you (rollitup members) and I'm going to meet quite a few more of you in the coming months. It is so awesome that we all can have a place like this that not only nurtures our love (growing), but nurtures our souls with love, support, and comradarie. And all of that comes from the members. Rollitup provides the location, but all you guys make it the place to be.

So again (broken record)... it means the world to hear what you guys said and to know that you care a little bit (if not a lot).

Thank you.

From here on in we will try to avoid tragedy and turmoil.

*LET'S GET GROWING*

(shout out to hulk)


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 1, 2009)

I gave the two little girls their first feeding in their new big wonderful home. They had been getting a little nutes at the shop... don't know how much, but I'm not too worried about it.

I haven't hooked up my ph/ppm meter yet... oops.

I added the nutes anyways. I was aiming for 700 - 800 ppm. We'll see how they like what I give them and adjust from there. It will be nice to be able to feed the different strains differently. And it isn't too much of a pain to do the nutes twice. It would be tough to have 6 diff strains with 6 diff nute preferences.

I took a few pics of what I am using at the moment.

Dutch Master - Advance Grow A + B
DM - Max Grow
DM - Silica
DM - Zone
Botanicare - Cal-Mag Plus

Oh... according to the Dutch Master website I've been mixing the nutrients wrong since I started growing. I have always added them in the order they list on the nutrient calculator... but I was pretty much backwards. Oh well... I can't imagine my plants growing even better... that would be great.

The girls have only had about 30w of flouros on them... I've been scared to run the 400 mh. They look so fragile and that light is seriously amazingly brigt. Honestly I cannot imagine for anything what a 1000w mh would look like. This 400 looks like my last 400 when you have sunglasses on. It's a freak bulb. I don't know, I just dont want to give the girls a sunburn.

I'll probably start them on the light tomorrow when I can watch them to make sure they are ok.

This grow is gonna be fun.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 1, 2009)

Allright!! Let the fun begin!


----------



## Greenwolf (Sep 1, 2009)

wow. this looks like a really fun grow to watch. subscribed!


----------



## abigail (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks for the tribute, my wonderful son jig-fresh. Otis loved his big brother almost as much as he loved his adoptive mom (!). And thanks to all you rollitup members out there. Your words mean a lot as I attempt to move on without my four-legged little buddy.
May he rest in peace. And may your next grow be all you desire and deserve.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 1, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> The girls have only had about 30w of flouros on them... I've been scared to run the 400 mh.


My clones go under the 400 watt MH as soon as they root.

EDIT: In fact, I have ROOTED all my clones about 8" from an aircooled (glass in place) hood. With 100% success, nonetheless! So if they can ROOT under it, then your's are ready to 
EDIT OVER.

They were anywhere from 2-8.5" long...

Substantially less established vegetatively then your plants, and I have seen no adverse affects!

If you wanna wait, it won't hurt...if you don't, it won't either 

Glad you got the girls goin Jig!


----------



## homegrownusa (Sep 2, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> My clones go under the 400 watt MH as soon as they root.
> 
> EDIT: In fact, I have ROOTED all my clones about 8" from an aircooled (glass in place) hood. With 100% success, nonetheless! So if they can ROOT under it, then your's are ready to
> EDIT OVER.
> ...


The last grow I read of yours was amazing..one of the best I have seen on this site. Just wanted to say good luck on this grow I'm sure it will be a success, and sorry about Otis.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 2, 2009)

Grow it On!!~~~~~ looking like things be shaping up swell .... no pun intended ... LOL! Walk on!!~~~~


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 2, 2009)

Everything is coming together. I lit my 400 for a few hours last night. They seemed to like it just fine. So funny... I feel like a first timer again, with the new set up and all. I keep thinking, "I hope I don't kill the plants." Once they start growing a little I'll feel better. I think the biggest thing they have against them now is the shock from having roots cut (when I buy them they are in rock wool cubes with about 12 other clones... so you have to cut them up, cutting roots. It really killed me too, becuase the girl at the shop just totally cut through these rather major roots you could totally see along the side of the RW... oh well.

Another interesting thing is the plants/ strains. I'm slightly more excited about the Sour Grape strain... for no apparent reason... but I really like the Casey Jones plant, she is a beauty.

I'm also really excited to try sativa dominant plants. I was looking into genetics for fun. 

Sour Diesel - 90/10 (s/i) - ~11 weeks
Trainwreck - 90/10 (s/i) - ~ 9 weeks
Purple Elephant - ? - ~9 weeks

Some sites are silly. Printing stuff that is obviously wrong about different seeds. Talk about shady companies... many of these seed banks look like the biggest rip offs to me. I'm not saying I know everything about breeding and seeds, but I can smell bull crap when it's right in front of me.

Also... what is the deal with $500 for 10 seeds of Elephant Purple. Is BC seeds smoking something that doesn't grow?

Let's hope the girls get over their root trauma and strat growing today.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 2, 2009)

You got any H2O2 goin Jig?


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 2, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> You got any H2O2 goin Jig?


To keep the tank nice and clean I use Dutch Master Zone.

Now... I fear getting flamed with this post... but word from my nutrient company (i know i know... they are just trying to sell something) said this about H2o2:

In answer to your enquiry I would not use Dutch Master products with Peroxide, in fact I would not be using Peroxide at all, or with any
products, whilst you are growing your plants. H2O2( or more commonly Hydrogen Peroxide ) breaks down into hydrogen and water when you add it
to your system. What is not told however is that the oxygen released is a free radical oxygen! This free radical oxygen is what give Hydrogen
Peroxide its killing power. However it doesn't just attack pathogens - it attacks everything! Your plants roots, your nutrients are all affected in a negative way with Hydrogen Peroxide. You are better to use a gentle root zone optimizers like Zone whilst you are growing your plants and use Hydrogen Peroxide as an in between crop sanitizer. Recent research conducted by the University of Switzerland showed that using Hydrogen Peroxide as part of a nutrient solution caused oxidative damage to plant roots. I hope this helps!


Also on the DM website it says this:

*Hydrogen Peroxide*
Commonly known as H2O2, is intended for cleaning equipment and treating well water only. Often, it is sold on the premises as &#8220;extra oxygen&#8221; for roots. H2O2 is a highly reactive molecule. It is an oxidizing agent that is unstable in solution and tends to rip away electrons from other sources such as living matter (including root cells, bacteria and your skin!!) and chelating agents as well as reacting with other organic matter. This is what makes it an effective &#8220;cleaning&#8221; agent. However, for this reason it is not recommended in root zones or nutrient solutions. Adding too much H2O2 can kill your plants by damaging the roots, and render &#8216;Hydroponic Nutrient Solutions&#8217; less effective by breaking down chelating agents.

It is recommended that you follow label instructions on dilution rates and treat water beforehand with H2O2 and allow at least 24 - 36 hours for most of it to react and become water and oxygen. Then use this &#8220;sterilized&#8221; and oxygenated water for your nutrient solution. Remember to keep the nutrient temperatures between 60 - 70 F / 16 &#8211; 22 C to keep the oxygen dissolved in the water.

So... no, I'm not using H2o2. Thanks for asking though.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 2, 2009)

....

Research is one thing, especially when it comes from companies who want to sell you a product to replace the one they are attacking...

I'm no expert....but all the ones I do know, who grow in water, use h2o2...

Food for thought...


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 2, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> ....
> 
> Research is one thing, especially when it comes from companies who want to sell you a product to replace the one they are attacking...
> 
> ...


Thanks man... most of them also don't do vertical screens. Not saying one has to do with the other, but just because everyone else does it doesn't mean much to me. I've known h2o2 my whole life as a sterilizer. Sterilization means to kill everything. Sterilization is something I would want to do to a kitchen counter, or a lab table, but not to my living plants. I have seen many others use it with great results. I'm happy for them.

Also, on the DM website it does give you instruction on how to use the h202 more effectively... so you can't blame them of shutting out the option:

"treat (nutrient) water beforehand with H2O2 and allow at least 24 - 36 hours for most of it to react and become water and oxygen. Then use this sterilized and oxygenated water for your nutrient solution. Remember to keep the nutrient temperatures between 60 - 70 F / 16  22 C to keep the oxygen dissolved in the water."


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 2, 2009)

One last thing. They aren't getting rich off me buying Zone. It only calls for 1mL/ gal.

So I am on my 3rd grow now... I bought 1 liter of Zone back in Jan 09... I have almost 2/3 of the bottle left. It only cost me $20. So I would say maybe $3 - 4 a grow. And that was with my 28 gal tank. This stuff will last forever.

I don't want it to seem like I'm bashing h2o2... or the suggestion. Totally not the aim, just trying to put my point of view out there as it's pretty well documented what most think of h2o2. I am also not saying I'm right.

Thanks jess.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 2, 2009)

Oh no prob!

I just remember you having some, as you called it I believe, "nasty roots" after your first grow..

Maybe the negative effects (and they are there) of h2o2 could be out-weighed by the benefits, however?

Anyways, doesn't hurt nothing to discuss it, as I know you agree


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 2, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Oh no prob!
> 
> I just remember you having some, as you called it I believe, "nasty roots" after your first grow..
> 
> ...


I very much agree discussion is good... especially when it is with a friend.

Excellent point about positives outweighing negatives. Definitely a balance there.

I did have some nasty roots first grow. I attribute that to 2 things. 1: I'm pretty sure I had no bubbles for almost 3 weeks. So basically there was just stagnant water sitting in there. 2: Using a lot of molasses in my tank. I'm not sure if anyone else has experienced this. I know not many have made the mistake of putting molasses in a dwc, so I'm not sure what it did other than block up my airstones. And a possible 3 is that the gravity adds some weirdness to the roots (i have no idea on this, just thowing it out there because gravity seems like wild stuff).

My last grow's roots were much better. I'm pretty sure they were mostly white with a little bit of yellow-ish to them. No molasses this time... and no lapse in bubbles (thankfully).

The longer this conversation goes on the stronger the feeling is. The feeling that in a few months I will say the following: " Damn jesse... I wish I would have listened to you when you said..."

Sometimes I learn the hard way.

Here's some pics. The first one is of te first grow (NASTY!!!). The 2nd and 3rd are from my Purple Kush grow:


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 2, 2009)

Well let me offer you this advice:

1. The roots are a direct reflection of plant health, IMO. If your roots aren't optimally happy, then your plants are under preforming. For us that means less yield and/or resin production/potency, fragrance, taste, etc...

2. PM the Gypsy. He swears by h2o2 and maybe he can add to this discussion.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 2, 2009)

You know what's both funny and awesome... that between you, me, and gypsy we probably avereage less than a year growing experience each.... and we grow some pretty tasty nugs. Imagine when we're not noobs, haha.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 2, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> You know what's both funny and awesome... that between you, me, and gypsy we probably avereage less than a year growing experience each.... and we grow some pretty tasty nugs. Imagine when we're not noobs, haha.


True that! It will be a year for me in November!

I know Gypsy is over a year, but I don't think you are yet...so I would agree with your estimate!

One thing though, while Gypsy hasn't been doing it THAT long, in the relative sense, he has been directly in the mind and a student of Al B Fuct.

And he KNOWS HIS SHIT. I have read all of his threads, even though he does hydro and I do soil. There is a lot of info there. I can link you in interested, or just google "al b fuct, rollitup.org" and you will find what you are looking for.

If Al B is Socrates, Gypsy is Plato IMO.


----------



## mikejones420ish (Sep 2, 2009)

I was half reading the thread so i apologize if this has been stated or is of no help or completely off subject. Anyways it might help. So have you guys heard of hygrozyme? This stuff seems to be some amazing stuff. Cleans the growing medium, roots and does a bunch of other nice crap. I've been using it and its great no salt build up or nute lock problems. I plan on using it for the flush also. Definitely will clear up that nasty root problems.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 2, 2009)

mikejones420ish said:


> I was half reading the thread so i apologize if this has been stated or is of no help or completely off subject. Anyways it might help. So have you guys heard of hygrozyme? This stuff seems to be some amazing stuff. Cleans the growing medium, roots and does a bunch of other nice crap. I've been using it and its great no salt build up or nute lock problems. I plan on using it for the flush also. Definitely will clear up that nasty root problems.


Actually I have heard of it. The guys at my local hydro shop are big on it, swear they all use it.

Whether it works or not, I would defer to you, as I have no direct experience.

I do know they claim it is highly effective at improving root health by cleansing the rez.

But they love to upsell me, so I am naturally skeptical of their take.

Keep us posted (if you don't mind me saying, Jig) on your progress with it. I would be interested to know if you did a grow without it, then, using the same system (at least for the most part) did another grow with it and saw a difference?


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 2, 2009)

mikejones420ish said:


> I was half reading the thread so i apologize if this has been stated or is of no help or completely off subject. Anyways it might help. So have you guys heard of hygrozyme? This stuff seems to be some amazing stuff. Cleans the growing medium, roots and does a bunch of other nice crap. I've been using it and its great no salt build up or nute lock problems. I plan on using it for the flush also. Definitely will clear up that nasty root problems.


What up mike jones... nice to have you along. I have read great things about hygrozyme. The reason I'm not going in that direction is that I would like to dial in all the things I've been using since I started. Once I figure that out I will try to branch out to beneficial bacteria. I hope that makes sense.

Anyone else use the stuff?

I hope you don't mind me puttng you out here.... but just for everyones info I'm totally jakcing mikejones' style. He's growing Casey Jones and Sour Grape.... I'm just being a copy cat.

mj's SG at 30 days flower


mj's CJ at day 31


That one CJ branch (on the right) is just insane... what it is like 8 feet tall.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 2, 2009)

In the beginning... in a hotel room far far away...

I used to use one nute... and h2o2...

then I could not get h2o2..

so I went crazy...

I like healthy roots... so I wanted keep AVOIDING problems... trying to stay ahead of things...

I used beneficial bacteria... I used Hygrozyme.. I used solubles... I spent a TON of cash and time trying to find something to keep my plants healthy and my res happy...

Well guess what.. after about 6 months of DICKING around... I found h2o2 again..

SOOOooo.. I am back to my ONE nute and h2o2...

These girls were vegged (with Grow Juice) and are flowering (with bloom juice) and H2O2...

I think they kinda speak for themselves...

But you guys are right.. h2o2 is an indiscriminate killer....

I wish I could find Al's exact quote...

but.."In my op, there's me and my Cannabis plants.. nothing else.." or... " I grow POT, not bacteria.."

and although it is a bit of an exaggeration, I like growing ONLY plants...

Sure there will always be a few survivors.. but not enough to bother my plants...

and by staying AWAY from organic ferts... I make sure that I need no bacteria to break it down for the plant...

The plants can actually use the stuff in the fert without the need of it being "processed" by a bacteria.....

..

Oh and Hygrozyme is good if you have a healthy environment...

Enzymes are created by the bacteria to break down organic matter, and feed the bacteria,,,

Awesome if you have a res colonized with good guys...

but super feeding will happen even if you have the bad guys too.. and then they become super bad guys on steroids...

BE CAREFUL WHAT YOU PUT IN YOU RES...

So yeah... one nute and h2o2... how they look starting week 4???


----------



## bigbrew (Sep 2, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> What up mike jones... nice to have you along. I have read great things about hygrozyme. The reason I'm not going in that direction is that I would like to dial in all the things I've been using since I started. Once I figure that out I will try to branch out to beneficial bacteria. I hope that makes sense.
> 
> Anyone else use the stuff?
> 
> ...


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 2, 2009)

Hygrozyme will get rid of organic matter by turning it into bacteria food...

H2O2 will do it by OXYDIZING ("rusting") away any organisms it meets...

hell h2o2 will EAT RIGHT THROUGH YOUR HAND...

So yeah.. if you are using Hygrozyme.. it's to feed the bacteria..

and if you use h2o2.. it's to KILL the bacteria... 

So using both seems as pointless as feeding dead bacteria... or buying sushi for Jimmy Hendrix...

but that is just my opinion... well.. based on research and actual use of the stuff...

but still just what I think...


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 2, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> or buying sushi for Jimmy Hendrix...


That is really funny.

Thanks a lot for the input. It's hard to argue with your trees about anything and stand a chance at winning. 

Question: So this is very hypothetical because you would need two rotating tanks to make it work. Also assuming the bit from the dm guy is somewhat correct. I just wonder what you think. The part where the DM guy mentions adding h2o2 to water for 24-36 hours... if you changed water in your rez, added h202, let it breakdown (i guess using another rez during this time)... then added your hygrozyme, would you imainge the hygrozyme to be as beneficial as normal... or still being made somewhat ineffective?

And a video for your thoughts:
[youtube]aPiavUAIuiE[/youtube]


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 2, 2009)

Looks great man! I've been following just lurking . . .
Are you just going to train your plants up the screen?


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 2, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> That is really funny.
> 
> Thanks a lot for the input. It's hard to argue with your trees about anything and stand a chance at winning.


Thanks Bro...

But it's not about winning...

It's about economy and efficiency... 

About how we can ALL produce the BEST smoke in the World at the LOWEST COST POSSIBLE...



> Question: So this is very hypothetical because you would need two rotating tanks to make it work. Also assuming the bit from the dm guy is somewhat correct. I just wonder what you think. The part where the DM guy mentions adding h2o2 to water for 24-36 hours... if you changed water in your rez, added h202, let it breakdown (i guess using another rez during this time)... then added your hygrozyme, would you imainge the hygrozyme to be as beneficial as normal... or still being made somewhat ineffective?



h2o2 will break down into O and H2O...

The oxygen molecule will attach itself and literally corrode pretty much anything...

and the H2O will just be water in your res...

The amount of time that has to pass to render the h2o2 inert depends on the concentration...

So it's hard to say...

I kinda look at it like this...

Either you depend on organisms to feed your plants... or you don't... it's a choice...

If you have organisms that you depend on... h2o2 is BAD cause it will kill everyone... and you shouldn't kill the folks you depend on...

But if you DO NOT depend on critters... h2o2 is GREAT because it gets rid of everyone... no free loaders...lol... no parties.. and most imprtant NO DISEASES....

I use LOTS of h2o2... 1ml/L of 50% grade....

I like when my res looks like it's filled with SPRITE or CLUB SODA... 

Bubbles everywhere...

About day 3 it all starts to dissipate... so I add more...

...

So if you use any additives or ferts that are organic... even organic mediums like Rapid Rooter Plugs and Coco... h2o2 will actually work against you...

Of course that will always be those to come and say that if you use just a little bit it wont harm anything..

But that's like asking John Rambo to go over there and kill them just a little bit... pointless or useless.. wasteful at best...

If you are Organic.. use the beneficial bacteria.. super feed them with enzymes if you wish...

but for me..?

Simple is good... one nute and h2o2... a happy story...








> And a video for your thoughts:
> [youtube]aPiavUAIuiE[/youtube]


I can't wait to see it all full bro...

Just keep on trucking and you will be kicking ass and taking names in no time at all...

This looks AWESOME...


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 2, 2009)

NG will set me straight if I'm wrong...


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 2, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> NG will set me straight if I'm wrong...


Gypsy knows what he is talking about. I'm kinda digging a non-sterile reservoir lately. h2o2 is a killer though and will keep just about any reservoir beautifully clean.


----------



## damnbigbudz (Sep 2, 2009)

omg this is amazing. I am about to start my 3 rd ever grow (the first two were far from awesome) and this is a treasure trove of knowledge. THANK YOU VERY MUCH.


----------



## robotninja (Sep 2, 2009)

New closet looks badass, now fill those screens! hehe


----------



## mikejones420ish (Sep 2, 2009)

What up Jig? Just started using the Hygrozyme almost done with the grow. It seems to be working out well but i also have had a clean environment. I use a little Hygro in the beginning when i transplant to new soil and after every 4 to 5 feedings(soil). I have a few buddies that have been using it and swear by it. Your supposed to be able to use this to sterilize certain grow mediums also. Hey Jig I'll have to post some new photos of the ladies on that other post next day or two. Have you seen OCT High Times it has the CJ and Sour Grapes in it. SWEET.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 2, 2009)

and then there's price...

I pay a hundred bucks for 15 GALLONS of 50% h2o2... that lasts a really long tome ...

Hygrozyme is $40 for a little bitty bottle...


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 2, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Are you just going to train your plants up the screen?


The screen serves two purposes really. To train the plant and to hold the plant off the light. The screen will be behind the plant, so I will be tying it back.



damnbigbudz said:


> I am about to start my 3 rd ever grow (the first two were far from awesome) and this is a treasure trove of knowledge.


This is exactly why I do this. Glad you got something from it.



robotninja said:


> New closet looks badass, now fill those screens! hehe


Dude I can't wait to fill these things. I really can't even imagine all the green that will be in there. There will be a green glow when I open the door. I can' wait.



mikejones420ish said:


> Have you seen OCT High Times it has the CJ and Sour Grapes in it. SWEET.


I'll definitely pick that up... thanks for the info on the mag and the hygrozime. Glad you are along for the ride. You can post the pics up here too if you feel like it.



GypsyBush said:


> and then there's price...
> 
> I pay a hundred bucks for 15 GALLONS of 50% h2o2... that lasts a really long tome ...
> 
> Hygrozyme is $40 for a little bitty bottle...


One thing we disagree about is the spending for more thing. I forget the thread, but you said if $50 gets you 1.5 pounds and another $50 gets you another ounce, you would never do that.

The way I look at it, I either be paying around $400 for that ounce in a co-op, or I would end up selling the ounce for more than $50 (legally of course).

There is no way I can argue with the logic that if 50 gets you 24 and 100 gets you 25, the 50 is cheaper, more efficient and easier... but I still like fine tuning.

I kinda see it like car racing... it's that last .01 second that makes ALL the difference.

All this isn't to say that I beleive more money means more bud. I don't beleive that. I like findng deals and don't feel as if I have been ripped off by my nute company. If I break it down I think it will cost me about $70 a grow for my nutes... even with all those bottles.

I'm very much enjoying our discussion here. Thanks for starting it jesse.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 2, 2009)

I agree with you bro...

I have just been a more bang for buck kinda guy...

Everything is sooo expensive...

and you gotta remember I got almost 400 gallons of nute solution to deal with...lol..

I am DEFF. not the guy out driving a race car... (your analogy was PEREFCT.. that last 0.1 sec is VERY expensive..)

I am the guy driving the pedal bike... listening to some Bob Marley..

It's just a different focus..

I want to bring my grams per dollar rating as GOOD as I can...

When I do the same thing as everyone else is doing at 2/3 the cost... I will be happy..


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 2, 2009)

gypsybush said:


> When I do the same thing as everyone else is doing at 2/3 the cost... I will be happy..


I want to do way better than anyone else, spending about an average amount of money. (not saying I'll ever get there... but aim high right).

I love it. We both have out things and I think we do them well.

For real this IS my race car. I'm not rich. Don't even have a job. So the idea of me building my own race car is impossible. It's too much money. If it was that important to me I would get a job just to pay for a car... but what would be the point of that.

With race cars there are two kinds of owners... those that pay people to build them and those that do the work themselves. I would have been like the second kind with a car... and I try to be that way with the grows. So this grow, this closet is what I can spend hours and hours on making it better than anyone has ever seen before.

The only problem with it all is that I can't send you all a nug to smoke.


----------



## mikejones420ish (Sep 2, 2009)

here's a few at 48 days. Looking forward to seeing your vert grow Jig. The Second photo is Sour Grapes, last is Strawberry cough x Deep Chunk, the rest are CJ's. The cough has purple veins going threw the trichome stalks, pretty sick looking. Great Journal Jig, Killer nugs. Thanks for letting me throw up some photos.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 3, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> I'm very much enjoying our discussion here. Thanks for starting it jesse.


Hey no problem. Glad you got some people who know way more than I to add to it!

I like to think of myself as the "Joe the Plumber" of this discussion. 

On a side note...my dehumidifer has my rh at 41-44% max!

It sucked 21 pints of water out of the air in just under 18 hours, dropping the rh from 57% to 44%.

I am so excited, I thought I'd post here and tell you! After all the fan leaves I yanked off either in or near budsites, I am really starting to feel more convinced I can ward off the mold this time round! Well anyway man, I am excited to see this from the genesis!

And rep+ to Mike for some bad ass plants!


----------



## Xeno420 (Sep 3, 2009)

Dude, awesome grow +rep.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Sep 3, 2009)

dude just found this 
BADASS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 3, 2009)

mikejones420ish said:


> here's a few at 48 days. Looking forward to seeing your vert grow Jig. The Second photo is Sour Grapes, last is Strawberry cough x Deep Chunk, the rest are CJ's. The cough has purple veins going threw the trichome stalks, pretty sick looking. Great Journal Jig, Killer nugs. Thanks for letting me throw up some photos.


fukin gorgeous, phat sweet and crystalized ... way way excellent!! Walk on! !!~~~~~



bigjesse1922 said:


> On a side note...my dehumidifer has my rh at 41-44% max!
> 
> It sucked 21 pints of water out of the air in just under 18 hours, dropping the rh from 57% to 44%.


fukin amazing huh! 21 pints! our RH this morning is ... 21% howly crapowly!


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Sep 4, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> *LET'S GET GROWING*
> 
> (shout out to hulk)


 
Hell yea, we are growing now........loooking forward to the finish man just been up in the mountians enjoyed a few days wish i could live up there like you man no other place i would rather be. Sorry for the loss, we all pass on to the better place, where we are all happy.............keep strong i will be watching!


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 5, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> Hell yea, we are growing now........loooking forward to the finish man just been up in the mountians enjoyed a few days wish i could live up there like you man no other place i would rather be. Sorry for the loss, we all pass on to the better place, where we are all happy.............keep strong i will be watching!


Thanks hulk. appreciate that. Good to see you.

GTO, Xeno glad to have you along.

Tahoe and jesse, I'm putting you two in charge of humidity in the penthouse... seems like you both know how to keep it dry for extra resin.

MikeJones.... DAAAAAMMMMN man. Those plants are bomb. I am seriously excited now. The cj is looking soo good. Aw man they all look good. Thanks for sharing, love the pics.

I got two things... one is I ground up some of my herb tonigh and found a seed. Weird. Full size and everything. I'd think it was from somewhere else, but I don't have anything else.... OH WAIT. Damn, the mystery of it. I bought that gram of the planewreck. I totally don't remember if I put any in the grider... I don't think I did, so it must be mine. I don't know.... damn seeds trippin me out. You'd think I would have seen one by now. Can a plant only make 5 seeds?

2nd thing is the girls are growing real good roots. I can see them sticking out the side of the net pots now.

There is a tiny tiny bit of new growth on each plant, but I mean tiny. Pics wouldn't get it.

I am excited for these girls to start going... however was just thinking today that in a month I'll probably be freaking out with how fast they are growing.

Hope to have something to take a picture of soon.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 5, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> fukin gorgeous, phat sweet and crystalized ... way way excellent!! Walk on! !!~~~~~
> 
> fukin amazing huh! 21 pints! our RH this morning is ... 21% howly crapowly!


Jeez! I thought I was doin well....Do tell, how so low Tahoe?



jigfresh said:


> Tahoe and jesse, I'm putting you two in charge of humidity in the penthouse... seems like you both know how to keep it dry for extra resin.


Leave it to Tahoe! He's got shit on line!


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 5, 2009)

its just happened with the ambient circumstances and weather we were having; This morning it was 84% .... my BBox stays pretty close to 40-50% thru my gro.


----------



## Survolte (Sep 5, 2009)

hey man its lookin great. I like your clone choices I cant wait to see them. Maybe Ill drive down there and check them out first hand. Or better yet, wait untill you got some curing I can come smoke. lol. Its good finally seeing what youve been up to. good luck with every thing man. Peace.

Wolfgang


----------



## DorianGray (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm really looking forward to seeing some pics of your V Scrog in action. I've been debating doing this myself, so thanks in advance for doing all the work! 

With my last 2 girls my RH was kept between 18-38% RH. I did notice that the leaves would dry and start to cup or canoe, but nothing to get alarmed about. The amount of resin was incredible and my dry/cure time was not as long as I thought it would be. The colas dried in about a week and cured for 4. Smoked like a cuban and I had guys asking where the "flame" came from.

This time around my RH is 38 to 49% and the girls love it! Very happy and no dry "skin." I also invested in some penerator and liquid light. What a difference! I swear the stems and main branches look like oak trees.

DG


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey survolte... glad to see you on RIU.

DG... man how have you been. Great to see you again. I'm glad the you knocked out the first round. Sounds like the second round will be even better.

Liquid Light is just wild huh? Swear it makes the plants twice as big and vibrant. And the penetrator is a must for any spray you use. It works with everything.

Word on the street is that you went soil this time... that's cool. I'm hope it works just as well... I know you'll love the easy maintinance.

Thanks for the report on how things are going. I'm glad your friends were impressed with the mystery weed (where the hell did this come from?).

You're like famous in a weird way.

I'll update everyone on my plants later. They haven't done much... I've been neglecting them. The pH was way off and still is... just the other way. I'm going to change the water and set them strait. I hope 1 weef neglect doesn't mess them up too much.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 9, 2009)

Well... thanks to tahoe and jesse things have stayed nice and dry... ave humidity for the past week is 27%. That would be great is I didn't have sweet little clones that would like a bit of moisture. So guys... cut it out, haha. But seriously, I'm going to put a humidifier in there. Just too dry. Wish I could put a damn humidifier in my nose. Gotta love living in the desert. At least I haven't been burned by any fires yet.

So... other than the dry, the girls have been suffering from my lack of attention paid to them. I changed the water for both... it had been one week. The ph in the Casey Jones tank was 6.20... the other 6.05. Oops. Oh well. The CJ had big fan leaves yellow and die. The SG is dark green and has a bit of 'the claw' (am i using that correctly).

I think the Casey Jones likes more nutes than the Sour Grape. It's nice to be able to do something about it as they have different tanks, woohoo.

The CJ is at 970ppm... SG at 900 ppm. The water temps started at 69 and climbed to 72 over the week. Room temp has been between 70 at night to at the most 80 during the day... mostly 75 or so.

The roots look pretty good. Is that good for a week... I don't remember last grow.

I also really have to figure out what I'm doing with changing the rez'. The problem with the pump I bought is that it has a minimum operating speed. And that min speed is Frickin FAST. So it either doesn't work... or it sucks water at an alarming rate. I feel like even with the strainer/ filter thing on, I will still suck all the roots off the plants. So I think I"m going to buy a normal water pump that you plug in. Still going to try for an inline pump... use the hoses sticking out the tanks. Then to fill I think I will use an extra bucket to mix the solution in... then pump it into the tanks.

Let me know any thoughts or questions.

Things are on track now... so we should see some noticable growth soon.

The first three pics are the Casey Jones. 
The next three are the Sour Grape.
Last is of the new ducting set up... the light draws air from inside the closet. The thing on the door is supposed to be a light trap... kinda works a tiny bit, haha. I'm going to paint it inside when I make it to the hardware store.


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey man if that ducting doesn't work at keeping the light out I had good success with pvc elbows. Just thought I would let you know. The plants are looking good, and boy do those roots look nice. Already they are sending out major tentacles


----------



## kali love (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow this is looking very nice i love following your grows and i am very excited about the sour grape n casey jones seem like they are two newer strains in the medical world out here in socal i am very interested to see how they finish keep it up


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey man, its feast or famine with the rh 

Whatcha think this is Burger King and you can have it your way??


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 10, 2009)

Hey Jig,

Cool setup, You are using your available light very efficiently going vertically like that.
I have seen journals vertical hang coliseum grows that rocked. always wanted to try it, You lose so much going horizontal. 


I am a little late for the build but I am gong to stick around for the grow.
So those are 5gal DWC containers with 6" net pots right?

Hey, I got an idea, 
How about a giant lazy Susan for under all the pots. Make a frame and attach the screen to it.
That would make it a lot easier to get to the back. 

.​


----------



## proheto8008 (Sep 11, 2009)

whoo, its looking kind of rough. I hope you get them thangs back on track.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 11, 2009)

proheto8008 said:


> whoo, its looking kind of rough. I hope you get them thangs back on track.


What up proheto... They don't look that bad, haha. The CJ is looking real good. The SG a little bit better. I'm pretty bummed with myself for letting them get this way. But they are weeds... they will make it.

There is new growth on each, and it is nice looking new growth. The SG seems like it's just growing on top of itself. Like ZERO internode spacing. I'm just going to have a giant bud... like a bud ottoman.

Cruzer. Welcome. They are 5 gal buckets with 2.5" drain cover/ net pots. i'm starting to think that by the end of the grow the stalk will be busting out of the pot.

The lazy susan... that was my idea exactly. That's why the circular buckets and opening for the net pots are where they are... so that I can swivel and adjust their position just by rotating the bucket lids and the net pots themselves. However this is mostly for postioning around the light. The screen in this grow will not be like a normal scrog... where' it's between the plants and the light. I'm basically just using the screens to tie the plants Back to. So I won't even need to get back behind the plants.

Thanks for the input... always welcome.

And thanks for the interest everyone.

First pics are of the Casey Jones. Second set are the Sour Grape.


----------



## neversummer28 (Sep 11, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> and then there's price...
> 
> I pay a hundred bucks for 15 GALLONS of 50% h2o2... that lasts a really long tome ...
> 
> Hygrozyme is $40 for a little bitty bottle...


Not to bring the Hygrozyme convo back up again... but when I stopped by my local hydroponics shop, I asked the owner about it. He basically reiterated a number of things you guys mentioned on here. His main reason for choosing Hygrozyme over h2o2 is that h2o2 doesn't discriminate good from bad... it just "eats" it all, including the plants.

I picked up a small bottle for about $20 and will try it out with my upcoming grow. The roots on my first grow were very healthy the entire time... I kept a pretty clean environment. So we'll see how the Hygrozyme adds to my upcoming grow.


----------



## DorianGray (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey Jigs- they do make a bucket cover and 6" net pot all in one.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 11, 2009)

DorianGray said:


> Hey Jigs- they do make a bucket cover and 6" net pot all in one.


Yeah, i saw them at the hydro store. My thinking with this was the mobility of the plant location. The premaid ones are in the center, so I couldn't rotate the lid to move the plant... plus I don't know as if the pot swivels in the lid... i think it's one peice.

Another deal with mine is how low the pot hangs... or rather how high. I can fill my bucket up with over 4 and a half gallons and it just gets to the bottom of the pot. THen I have a couple layers of hydroton holding the rock wool up. With 6 inchers the hang almost 6" down, so I would only be able to use 3.5 to 4 gallons. Not the biggest deal, but I wanted the extra water for my vacation.

I think the guy at the hydro store thought i was funny for not just buying the pre maid ones.

Thanks for the heads up. DG.


----------



## DorianGray (Sep 12, 2009)

Makes total sense. The net pot is part of the lid. I also found 7 gal black buckets.


----------



## mikejones420ish (Sep 12, 2009)

What up Jig? You have plenty of time to get those ladies back up to shape. The SG's gave me the impression of some fatty nugs also but the CJ's will be the beasts of that room. My SG's are a few days off and the nugs aren't as big as expected. Their beautiful but next to the CJ's their just little guys. The Sour's are frosty as hell and have a smell of grape jolly ranchers though. Also are you aware of the sensitivity issues with the Casey's, light and temp issues. From what i've read temps above 90 and light leaks cause this baby to herm(Temps never got this high and no leaks). I haven't had any of these issues though. Oh and one of my Caseys reeks of diesel fuel.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey Jig,

Just wanted to say thanks. After reading your journal I got to thinking about my grow and the light placement. 4x2 area and 400w hung horizontally side to side. After looking carefully at the spread I moved the light from side to side to front to back.

I got a lot more light that penetrates further coming out of the side of the DIY cool tube then the ends. Now that light is being put to use. ​


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 15, 2009)

DorianGray said:


> I also found 7 gal black buckets.


Now see... that really would have been the ticket for me.



mikejones420ish said:


> Also are you aware of the sensitivity issues with the Casey's, light and temp issues. From what i've read temps above 90 and light leaks cause this baby to herm. Oh and one of my Caseys reeks of diesel fuel.


What up Mike Jones? Coming through with all the insider info on my strains. Thanks a lot. I won't have to worry about the 90 degrees... we turned on the furnace for the first time yesterday. I'm more worried about them freezing.

I will watch the light leaks for sure... I didn't really check that this build, so I will be sure to.

Thanks again. And feel free to throw some new pics up anytime... we need some bud porn up in this journal.



cruzer101 said:


> After reading your journal I got to thinking about my grow and the light placement. After looking carefully at the spread I moved the light from side to side to front to back.


Hell yeah cruzer. I got every idea in my closet from someone on RIU. I'd like to claim something as my own idea... but it's all just a combo of other peoples hard thought. I do however take pride in my work... I'm just not creative so much.

Ok. Those were my responses... 
_________________________________________________
here's my update:

It's official guys.... THEY'RE OFF. Running down the back stretch the casey jones is pulling ahead by a few leaves but the sour grape is keeping a good pace.

Every time I open the door there is more plant on each. The sour grape is really odd. It just doesn't get any taller... it's seriously insane. I'm charging my camera battery today (it takes forever). OH.... MY Wife has a great new camera... I'll borrow her's. Thanks for the idea. So yeah the SG just grows like 3 mm then grows another node...then 2mm another node. Just all together. Even the new growth on the side branches is just kinda growing out of itself. 

The Casey jones is much more ordinary, all the side branches are growing nice and uniformily. I am so excited for things to get bigger.

Tonight when the lights come on I'm going to give them their first helping of Liquid Light. It's a Dutch Master Foliar spray supposed to encourage growth... and from my last two grows I would definitely say it works wonders.

And one more thing. I started reading Dr. Greenhorn's Journal the other day... and I gotta say, reading it for me is like reading a great book. I'm not much of a book reader, but I've read books I loved before... that feeling of liking the place the book takes you is like no other. Instantly you are in another land, or another time, or existance. Well Dr. G. you take me to a wonderful place with your journal. I appreciate all the pictures and time you put in. I'm only on page 11 or so... and I feel funny posting without catching up... so you'll see me one day. 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/189309-dr-greenhorns-garden-isle-grow.htmlhttps://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/189309-garden-isle-grow-journal-hawaiian.html
(beware it's like 300 pages or something)

Pics: 1st Group - Sour Grape
2nd Group - Casey Jones


----------



## enjoytheday (Sep 15, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Now see... that really would have been the ticket for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


any concern for the leaf tips? very green. how old are they?


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 15, 2009)

enjoytheday said:


> any concern for the leaf tips? very green. how old are they?


No worries about the leaf tips. Those leaves were developing when I completely wasn't paying attention to the pH... so things were way off and the plant suffered a Tiny bit. All the new leaves are pretty all the way out... so I am not worried.

I like them being really green. I think it means they are full of nitrogen, and I think that is a good thing to have going into flower. Feel free to tell me if I'm wrong guys... I just feel like I've read this a couple times.

I bought the plants on Aug. 31. So they have been in the closet for 2 weeks. When I bought them they were at least 3 weeks from being cut. So the clones are almost 6 weeks from being cut.

Nice to see you here bro.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 15, 2009)

WooT WooT... ..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 15, 2009)

hey thx bro! I really appreciate that, mad respect to you Jiggy


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 15, 2009)

Looking mighty good, Jig!


----------



## snow4aaron (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey Jig,

That liquid light is something else. I use the leftovers to spray the house plants. It turns them dark green also. 
Keep up the good work!


----------



## enjoytheday (Sep 16, 2009)

KUDOS bro on a killer grow room. Good idea to train those potential trees with wire backing. Looking forward to the finale!


----------



## matsuwa (Sep 17, 2009)

wow, i think i read about this in one of the scroging links you posted in you other jornal, i was a little confused as how it looked, but it looks like you have an idea, excited to see how it turns out man.


----------



## proheto8008 (Sep 17, 2009)

How old are you girls?


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 17, 2009)

proheto8008 said:


> How old are you girls?


Post 212... just a bit above yours... answers this very question.



enjoytheday said:


> Good idea to train those potential trees with wire backing.


I agree. Wish it was my idea. Check the very first post... I referenced where I got this whole idea from.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 18, 2009)

Man the plants are going for it. I love it.

Here are a couple pics.

The first show the Casey Jones 36 hours ago.... and now. WOW  

The Sour Grape is doing it too.... just not the perfect christmas tree the CJ is. It's almost time to start holding them back.

WOOOOOO HOOOOOOO.

Thanks to all for stopping by.


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 18, 2009)

Jeeze jig they are starting to explode. Now is where it starts to get real exciting. Are you going to start training them to the screen soon?


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Sep 18, 2009)

dam man only three days and they look like different plants ........ must be that spray your using, its great for getting that screen full.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 18, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> dam man only three days and they look like different plants ........ must be that spray your using, its great for getting that screen full.


Not even 3 days.... 1 and 1/2 days. And yes... I think it is the spray. I used it for the first time about 16 hours ago. Think it works much???

Insane.

I swear it's cheap as hell too. Honestly.

And yeah tom... I'm about to start training them to the screen... make sure everyone is getting light and get them used to the 'menorah' type patern they will be in.


----------



## DorianGray (Sep 18, 2009)

Gotta love the liquid light!!


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 18, 2009)

Way to go buddy! Man those are looking great!

Not much else I can add to the discussion, but rest assured I am here, always watchin, always supporting you!

Hey, I sent you an email a few days back...did ya get it?


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 18, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Way to go buddy! Man those are looking great!
> 
> Not much else I can add to the discussion, but rest assured I am here, always watchin, always supporting you!
> 
> Hey, I sent you an email a few days back...did ya get it?


I did... thank you. I'ma write you back soon. I'd say I've been busy, but I've just been in a huge funk lately. Sucks.

I'm glad my plants are having no sympathy. Grow babies grow.

Thanks for stopping by.

I'm the same on your journal... always there, just not much to add.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 18, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> I did... thank you. I'ma write you back soon. I'd say I've been busy, but I've just been in a huge funk lately. Sucks.
> 
> I'm glad my plants are having no sympathy. Grow babies grow.
> 
> ...


A funk huh? Well that's no good.

Have you tried getting outside, by some water? Always helps me.

No hurry on the email, I was just wondering if you got it.

Buck up there buddy!


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 18, 2009)

Looking good, Jigfresh!


----------



## madhat420bx (Sep 18, 2009)

Jig, Jig, Jig.... Awesome work man! I've read through your other 2 grow journals, in their entirety, and I'm on board for the ride on this one. 

I've just recently registered on RIU after lurking for a while. I'm just in the research and planning phase for my own first grow. I'm at a minimum 6-9 months away from actually building/growing anything. I'm just approaching this as I do most things and taking my time READING and other diligence first . This Site is a wealth of knowledge. 

I had already decided on going with a DWC, Scrog, 400W setup, working within the MMJ CA limit of 6 plants as well....

THEN I found your grow journals while browsing amongst all the amazing journals on this site. and was very impressed, and since you were doing the setup I was planning on I was instantly hooked. I'm obviously going to be pilfering any great ideas from you and others that have posted in your journals whenever I choose, so call me a thief now! 
It's clear from your subscribers that your first grow was a success man, not only for the grow itself, but in how it was documented, appreciated, and followed. I mean, this journal is already on page 23 for cryin out loud. Love the DIY attitude man, its awesome.

Padres, is what I'm gonna say to you dodger fans here  (even tho they suck, I know)
I'm at least hoping your a Chargers fan perhaps? 

BTW, props on the love for the kitties. I got 2 right now, and after my gf and I move in soon (yea i know, I know )
it will become 3. 

Anyhow, just wanted to say whats up and looking forward to watching the grow!


P.s. I visit Big Bear at least once a year


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 18, 2009)

madhat420bx said:


> Jig, Jig, Jig.... Awesome work man! I've read through your other 2 grow journals, in their entirety, and I'm on board for the ride on this one.
> 
> I've just recently registered on RIU after lurking for a while. I'm just in the research and planning phase for my own first grow. I'm at a minimum 6-9 months away from actually building/growing anything. I'm just approaching this as I do most things and taking my time READING and other diligence first . This Site is a wealth of knowledge.


Rep + to you for your awesome attitude and approach.

I wsh all newbies had your approach.

Imitation is the finest form of flattery anyways, and Jig stole all his ideas, so really you are in the clear.


----------



## donkeyote (Sep 18, 2009)

Wow, they really perked up nicely, that liquid light really is the shiz huh? BTW, Ninja Gaiden will crush your balls!


----------



## madhat420bx (Sep 18, 2009)

So I've got a question. I have much history with running various fish tanks. I've done fresh water tanks, salt water - fish or reef tanks. I currently only have 1 tank which is a setup of Lake Tanganyika african cichlids. I need to find my camera, but I'll put some pics up in my album if any would like to see. I got a pretty rare catfish, a Synodontis Petricola running around in there that is going on 12 years old right now..

I think that the skills associated with maintaining proper temps, lighting, water quality, PH, TDS, etc for each unique and specific environment will help me in regards to my grow. 

Living in SoCal I've already planned on incorporating measures to control my reservoir temperature with devices that are used for fish tanks. 
1. Going to use an aquarium heater to ensure my reservoir temp doesnt drop below 60 Degrees
2. Also going to use an aquarium chiller to ensure my rez temp doesn't go over 70 during during summer

This is of course in conjunction with making sure that my grow room's air is turned over and cool tube are vented properly as well. 

anyhow on to my question. It's related to aquariums in a way, hence my story.... plus I'm nicely toasted 


Jig, have You considered using an aquarium heater in your setups in Big Bear? 

Being in the mountains you have to deal with lots of cold water. I know you have had gallon jugs sitting out for a long time in your room just to try to get them to room temp before using.... 
It wouldn't probably work with this grow since you have seperate buckets, I know, but maybe for one of your next grows, if you had a central rez/controller you could use that heater to keep temp more balanced.


----------



## Shorty (Sep 18, 2009)

Jig Im on board, read both grows just 2 nite...Can't wait to see this one.....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 18, 2009)

holy shiznizzle dude! they really perked up. right on bro, way to get jiggy wit it...awesome bro!


----------



## jar87 (Sep 19, 2009)

Cant wait to see how this turns out .


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 19, 2009)

Jesse... thanks a lot for the kind words.

What up diggitydank...



madhat420bx said:


> I've read through your other 2 grow journals, in their entirety, and I'm on board for the ride on this one.


WOW. That's a lot of reading.



madhat420bx said:


> I'm at a minimum 6-9 months away from actually building/growing anything. I'm just approaching this as I do most things and taking my time READING and other diligence first . This Site is a wealth of knowledge.


I too think this is the best way to start things out. You almost garuntee success.



madhat420bx said:


> I'm obviously going to be pilfering any great ideas from you and others that have posted in your journals whenever I choose, so call me a thief now!


Just don't steal my herb and we are good. 



bigjesse1922 said:


> Imitation is the finest form of flattery anyways, and Jig stole all his ideas, so really you are in the clear.


This is so right on... I think of nothing... just imitate. And imitation IS the ultimate in flattery, so I am flattered, and those I took the ideas from are flattered by association. Thanks for the compliment.



madhat420bx said:


> Padres, is what I'm gonna say to you dodger fans here (even tho they suck, I know)


My blood is blue for sure, but I have many many many happy memories in Jack Murphy Stadium. They used to have it so they could hit homers out by the scoreboard. Tony Gwynn is a hero of mine. Great guy and great player. And I'll always have a soft spot in my heart for Bruce Boche... he's the man (in my book anyways).

How's this for being a Padre fan (before I followed my heart)... The year they went to the world series I attended 31 regular season games. 2 Div series Games. 1 NL Championship series game. And I went to Game 4 of the World Series that year. It was sad seeing our guys go down, but how many people can say they saw a team win the world series.

One more thing. I don't care how juiced Caminetti was... he was AWESOME. It's sad he's gone. He must have had a hard life.



madhat420bx said:


> I'm at least hoping your a Chargers fan perhaps?


Nope. Never even pretended with this one. I've been a Denver Broncos fan since I can remember. Loved Jon Elway. Hated Jay Cutler. Glad he's gone. And it was so cool having Terrell Davis representing for SD.



madhat420bx said:


> BTW, props on the love for the kitties. I got 2 right now, and after my gf and I move in soon (yea i know, I know)
> it will become 3.


more kitties are good. Moving in with your girlfriend can be good too... or really bad. I hope it's good.



madhat420bx said:


> P.s. I visit Big Bear at least once a year


well then... at least once a year you will get to smoke some of the best herb in Sothern California... (haha, i'm just talking crap.... my stuffs not that good YET)



donkeyote said:


> Ninja Gaiden will crush your balls!


I really could have used that piece of information a few months ago. My balls have been crushed.



madhat420bx said:


> I got a pretty rare catfish, a Synodontis Petricola running around in there that is going on 12 years old right now..


So thourogh... providing links and everything. You are pretty awesome at sharing.



madhat420bx said:


> Jig, have You considered using an aquarium heater in your setups in Big Bear?


I haven't found I needed a heater. I see what you are saying and will keep it in mind. It's too long a story to tell why I don't really need one, but yeah... I'm pretty good.

Thanks for offering suggestions. New guest, haven't even grown yet and you are already helping... and it's good help too. props.

Your aquarium experience will help for sure. Two of the main people I stole ideas from both are aquarium guys. Drynroasty: who I coppied my first set up off. Smoote1987: who I coppied the vert set up from. They had a conversation on one of my thread about aquariums and stuff (i think).

I'm maybe going the other way. I think someday I'd like to have a coral aquarium. I love the look of coral (who doesn't right).



Shorty said:


> Jig Im on board, read both grows just 2 nite...Can't wait to see this one.....


I swear I feel like I owe people who read my whole journals a bunch of money or herb or something. I'm flattered even if you just clicked though all the pages.

Glad to have you.



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> holy shiznizzle


This is exactly what I think every time I open the door to check on them.



jar87 said:


> Cant wait to see how this turns out .


Glad you are with us jar... we havin a party for sure.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 19, 2009)

So I've seen a lot of people on RIU go from Soil to Hydro... I did a couple grows in hydro... I'm obviously doing another as we speak (hence the whole journal)... but now I am taking my first steps into soil.

I just kinda bought this stuff on a bit of a whim. But I knew it wouldn't cost too much so I wasn't too worried.

Shopping List: (total $90.85)

2 - 2 gal Pots.
1 L Fox Farms : Grow Big
1 L FF : Tiger Bloom
1 L FF : Big Bloom
15 cu/ft FF : Ocean Forest
12 qt Uni-Grow : Perlite

I will most likely use Bushmaster, Purple Maxx, and Gravity all on this soil grow as well.

I know nothing about soil so this should be fun. I read about it all the time on your guys' threads, but don't pay much attention as that's not what I do. Guess I'll be re-reading some journals... see how it's done.

So I'm going to need to water these things every day right? Just kidding. That is about all I know.

Do I need a soil pH meter... I figure measureing pH of water going in... and measureing pH of run-off would be good enough for this round... what you guys think?

Did I buy the right stuff?

I'm pumped.

I was thinking of starting another journal for the soil part, but figured that would double my work or something... would it be confusing to do everything here? What do you guys think?

I'll probably stick with one journal. Only wish I could change the title to reflect the new circumstances.

I wish you all could come over tonight and blaze one with me... the house is nice and clean, the cat's are relaxed, a slight breeze in the air. I love you guys, it's just a bummer we don't live on the same street. (man that would be one 'high' street)


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 20, 2009)

good shit bro, looking forward to you getting your hands dirty ...


----------



## donkeyote (Sep 20, 2009)

im loving doing my first grow in FFOF. I'm 7weeks into it and have some very healthy, vigorous plants, although i did read a guy the other day who PH'd his runoff from it and it was through the floor. I'm gonna flush tomorrow and check it. Might think about getting some myco's to keep that soil alive and thriving, and some molasses to keep those microbeasties happy.


----------



## robotninja (Sep 20, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> I was thinking of starting another journal for the soil part, but figured that would double my work or something... would it be confusing to do everything here? What do you guys think?
> 
> I'll probably stick with one journal. Only wish I could change the title to reflect the new circumstances.
> 
> I wish you all could come over tonight and blaze one with me... the house is nice and clean, the cat's are relaxed, a slight breeze in the air. I love you guys, it's just a bummer we don't live on the same street. (man that would be one 'high' street)


Sweet, I'm gonna try and grow a couple in dirt as well but have no knowledge in soil grows. I'll just watch yours and go from there 

Jig you da man. Gotta swing by bigbear with a big ole blunt of some blackberry


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 20, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Do I need a soil pH meter... I figure measureing pH of water going in... and measureing pH of run-off would be good enough for this round... what you guys think?


You don't want to simply ph the run off.

Ideally, get youtself a ph test kit that allows you to ph the solution (water or feed) before you ever give it to them.

Since this is your first soil grow, I would suggest a soil ph meter as well. 




jigfresh said:


> Did I buy the right stuff?


Yes sir. I am stoked for ya!

So what is the plan? Where is this grow taking place? In the same closet I doubt, right?

Male sure you cut down the FFOF with the Perlite substantially. I would use a 1:1 ratio if I were you, to ensure proper drainage. More details on the plan?


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm looking forward to it too Dr. G.

don... I already have the molasses and was planning on using that... I'll check out the goodies when I'm picking up my soil ph meter. Thanks for the info. I'm going to check your grow after this post (don't know what my problem is not seeing it before).

Robot... I knew someone would be the lucky beneficiary of the soil info I'm about to get.... Glad it get's to be you bro.



bigjesse1922 said:


> You don't want to simply ph the run off.
> 
> Ideally, get youtself a ph test kit that allows you to ph the solution (water or feed) before you ever give it to them.


That was the plan to adjust and test the water/ feed before it goes in. Then test the run off as well.

I have my ph/ ppm meter from my hydro... I can use that right... it's not different or anything, is it?



bigjesse1922 said:


> Since this is your first soil grow, I would suggest a soil ph meter as well.


I'll pick one up next time. They are relatively cheap if I remember correctly.



bigjesse1922 said:


> So what is the plan? Where is this grow taking place? In the same closet I doubt, right?


Well, a normal person would assume this would take place in another space... but we shun normality here... it has it's place, but not in my house. So while using 2 spaces would be infinitely less work and headache... it would be too easy. Plus I would need more lights... and I only have 575 sq.ft. of house to work with. Make that 568 without my closet.

So the plan... as unmanageable as it sounds is to veg AND flower some small plants in these pots I have ALL WHILE THE OTHER ARE VEGGING. CRAZY   

So yeah.... I guess I'm going to take them out each day and stick them in a cabinet or something. Then drop them back in for 12 hours of light. That being said they will be veged and flowered only under MH so we'll see how that works.

Any problems with this plan other than being a lot to remember?

I plan on setting them up, so aern't just sitting on the floor... I'd like to get them good light. I don't think the door is strong enough to hold them up... maybe it is. But I think I'll use a table type thing and set it where the floor is pretty open... then have the soil pots sitting right next to the door.... so I'll just pull them out to work on the screens.



bigjesse1922 said:


> Make sure you cut down the FFOF with the Perlite substantially. I would use a 1:1 ratio if I were you, to ensure proper drainage. More details on the plan?


I was almost sure I remembered you used around 50% soil and 50% perlite... I think you add extra fun-ness to your mix to, but anyways... I actually guessed/ remembered this correctly.

50/50 it will be.

Question about the holes at the bottom. They are like 1 inch square... maybe a bit more... is that normal, haha. I feel like such a noob. But yeah... do I need to lay a netting over them or somethng to keep the soil in? Hahaha. noob alert.

I'm excited. And I am only shooting for 2 ounces from these plants in maybe 3 months.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 20, 2009)

Everything sounds good!

Yeah, the drainage is fine. A small amount of soil may come out the bottom, its no prob.

Soil ph meters are cheap yes. 

I am wondering how you are gonna juggle two grows in one room...


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 20, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> I am wondering how you are gonna juggle two grows in one room...


Yeah... me too.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey jig, I usually put newspaper at the bottom to help hold in the soil from draining out the holes


----------



## DorianGray (Sep 20, 2009)

What up jigs! Dude, going to soil? I never thought I would hear you say it. You can use your Ph meter from hydro to meause your feed. The FFOF stays stable at 6.1-6.3, FF says, and no nutes for at least three weeks. Its super easy, I think you'll have no problem managing these ladies with the others, they're too easy and always happy. Maybe just watch for mg/cal defs and the rest of your time will be spent smiling!


----------



## donkeyote (Sep 20, 2009)

ive read a couple people that put sphagnum peat moss in the bottom of their soil pots, it keeps the soil in, drains well, and also retains moisture, which the plants seem to appreciate in between waterings


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 20, 2009)

donkeyote said:


> ive read a couple people that put sphagnum peat moss in the bottom of their soil pots, it keeps the soil in, drains well, and also retains moisture, which the plants seem to appreciate in between waterings


I have never found this neccessary.

In fact, I have started adding vermiculite to my soil. Ideally, your container will have such good drainage that it dries out every 2 days, allowing for more frequent waterings, yet fully warranted.

I have seen amazing results so far. I have even been toying with the idea of doing a soil-less perlite/vermiculite grow (aka, hempy bucket, 75,25%, respectively).

I have to admit, the more organic things are, the harder they are to control, which is something that goes against our nature as indoor growers. We have to rely on "critters," as GB would say, to convert our ferts to something the plant can use.

Anyways, done babbling. Jig, get yourself dolamite lime. 1 tablespoon per gallon of soil/perlite mix. It is a must IMO for a stress-less soil grow. Also consider a $20 bottle of Root Zone. Local hydro store should carry it. 18 benefical bacteria and fungi.


----------



## neversummer28 (Sep 23, 2009)

yo jigs... i'm baaaaack. sorry man, took a short hiatus... busy at work, took a few short trips and spending a lot of free time building my grow box. but man, i just caught up on your journal and hooooly... i'm lovin what i'm seeing. as for the journals... i say just keep them in 1 for now and if it doesn't work out, go with two. either way, you know you'll have a crowd of us following behind you.

so wait one minute... you're a dodgers fan? looks like our teams might have a chance meeting in the playoffs...


----------



## damnbigbudz (Sep 23, 2009)

hey Jig ive been following your stuff for a while and am really impressed. Here is someplace with a cheap soil ph meter. This is the one I use and its pretty good BUT BEWARE this site doesn't necessarily have the stealthiest shipping so if that is an issue for you it might have plant growing stickers on the outside. Good luck!

http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/rapitest-soil-ph-meter-p-1707.html


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Sep 23, 2009)

hey jig not sure if you told us already but was wondering are you going to pull some clones off your plants your already have or buy new ones for the soil ?? hows the room running for you...........anything you have thought of that would have made it better ?? been working on my room ooo shit cant wait lmao i hope to be growing soon

at homde depot i got a soil meter for like 8 bucks if that does more then just ph to test the moister in the soil and other shit i will try to find a link and come back and edit it in..... woo hoo found it, well it worked for me HoldAll Moisture, Light and PH Meter


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 23, 2009)

Hey boys... great to see everyone.

I'm in a rush so I'll make a proper update probably tomorrow.

I made some more adjustments and finally tied the girls up.

Thanks for the help and interest guys.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Sep 23, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Hey boys... great to see everyone.
> 
> I'm in a rush so I'll make a proper update probably tomorrow.
> 
> ...


not being mean well not trying to be .............. your in a rush ?? and your still on tis tis bet the wife is waiting for you shes going to be a sleep by the time you get there 


Idea - just hit me you cold put drawer brackets on the floor with wood bla bla and then you would have a floor that the buckets sit on and it can slide in and out of the closet get were i am going with this!!! just saw your pics and was thinking it was a pain to move those with allot of water plus once they get bigger shit can we say heavy


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 24, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> not being mean well not trying to be .............. your in a rush ?? and your still on tis tis bet the wife is waiting for you shes going to be a sleep by the time you get there


Damn dude... how'd you know.

[youtube]oRr7DalSTV4[/youtube]


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 24, 2009)

looking pretty special .... I be still watching and learning .... thanks for your updates


----------



## miztaj (Sep 24, 2009)

Gonna be another kickass grow jig...stay fresh


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 25, 2009)

miztaj said:


> Gonna be another kickass grow jig...stay fresh


Hey miztaj... good to see you buddy.

Question: I just bought my soil clones... they are in rockwool just like all the others I've ever got...

Do I just drop them right into the soil? Do I try to remove the rockwool some? I don't know... more noob questions. I feel like a goon.

I'm running in the morning to the hydro store for: Bottle of Root Zone, Dolamite Lime, Soil pH meter - - Water pump, and some panda film.

WOOO HOOO... I LOVE GROWING.

oh... and fellas... don't think I don't love you just becuase I haven't given you an update. I swear it's been hectic around the moutain resort lately.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 25, 2009)

I have done it both ways ... leaving in the cube and slicing the cube like an apple and peeling out the plants and roots ..... I'm sure someone with additional experience will pipe in but both ways worked similarly for me. Walk on!~~


jigfresh said:


> Hey miztaj... good to see you buddy.
> 
> Question: I just bought my soil clones... they are in rockwool just like all the others I've ever got...
> 
> ...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 25, 2009)

I don't know why you couldn't just leave the rockwool and transplant it straight it soil...


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 25, 2009)

I did a little research and it's all good to transfer strait to the soil.

I went to the hydro store. Bought exactly what I needed. 

Box of Dolomite Lime. 
Soil pH meter/ moiture meter
They didn't have root zone so I bought Roots Organics : Oregonism (a custom blend of 6 endo/ ecto mycorrhize species, 2 trichoderma, 13 strains of beneficial bacteria, yucca, and soluble kelp)
Water pump (for the hydro end of things)
Panda film (for the closet to separate the tanks from the light)
And I also bought a syringe type thing to better measure out my nutes and such.

So... please tell me if I'm wrong with anything here. I'm going to mix 50/50 by volume Perlite/ Ocean Forrest. The pots are 2 gallons so I will use roughly 1.75 gallons of soil mix per pot (i'm guessing). So that would mean 1.75 tablespoons per pot. Mix all that real good and put in the pot, leaving an opening for my clones to go in.

Now do I pat the soil down or just leave it loose as it is poured in?

Also... I'm thinking of sprinkling the roots of the clones with this Oregonism stuff. It says "1/2 teaspoon sprinkled on transplated roots". Any ideas on this... good idea, bad idea?

I guess that's it. When should I water them? And do I water them the first time with just water to get them used to things... or do I start with low nutes?

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 25, 2009)

I kinda loosely pack it if that makes sense


----------



## donkeyote (Sep 25, 2009)

I use Oregonism, it's good stuff. I mix it with molasses and aerate it overnite to activate the microbeasties. There's a ton of good info about organic soil grows and the interaction between your medium/nutes/microbeasties in this thread https://www.rollitup.org/organics/93913-making-tea-ez-cheap.html

I didn't add any nutes for the first three weeks using FFOF, its plenty hot enough as is, and using the Oregonism and molasses will help further break down the soil.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 25, 2009)

Yup, it's pretty hot the first few waterings you should be all good I used FFOF and loved it


----------



## snow4aaron (Sep 25, 2009)

donkeyote said:


> I use Oregonism, it's good stuff. I mix it with molasses and aerate it overnite to activate the microbeasties. There's a ton of good info about organic soil grows and the interaction between your medium/nutes/microbeasties in this thread https://www.rollitup.org/organics/93913-making-tea-ez-cheap.html
> 
> I didn't add any nutes for the first three weeks using FFOF, its plenty hot enough as is, and using the Oregonism and molasses will help further break down the soil.


Great info on organics and soil grows guys. I have been thinking of making a tea for my house and lawn plants. 

Dr. Greenhorn, is your avatar outer reef Waimea or Jaws?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 25, 2009)

Not sure dude, pulled it off of google


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 25, 2009)

snow4aaron said:


> Dr. Greenhorn, is your avatar outer reef Waimea or Jaws?


Doesn't look like jaws to me. Not nasty enough.

How do you know it's not Mavericks?

I used to be a surfer in another life.

My favorite is Cloudbreak... just a shame it breaks the wrong way.


----------



## snow4aaron (Sep 25, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Doesn't look like jaws to me. Not nasty enough.
> 
> How do you know it's not Mavericks?
> 
> ...


I think your right. I asumed it was in HI because it was the Dr.'s avatar. But now that you say that is totally looks like Mavericks! Too green to be HI.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 25, 2009)

sOrry for the confusion gang 

Cool you surfed before Jig, no wonder I feel that irie vibe from ya!


----------



## robotninja (Sep 25, 2009)

Sorry can't help ya with the soil questions, but the plants look alot healthier man. They always rebound pretty quick, looking good so far.

And surfing is sick! Especially when ur medicated, gotta love California, although our water is pretty nasty lookin compared to Hawaii.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 26, 2009)

DorianGray said:


> just watch for mg/cal defs and the rest of your time will be spent smiling!


The dolomite lime I picked is a wonderful source of calcium and magnesium... so I should be pretty set. If not I have a Gallon of Cal- mag. Thanks for the heads up.

I never thought I would be going soil either.

Don and Jesse... It's really great to have you two along. Showing me the way forward.

Haha... I just drooled on my leg.... 

NeverSummer... glad to see you... how's your first harvest treating you... still have any complaints about the MK?

What up damnbigbudz... we growing some damn big budz in here... so it's all the better we have you here too. I understand lurking, but I always love hearing from people. I'm really glad you have enjoyed all my yapping.

I appreciate the help... you sure you didn't get that site from my first journal. Plantlightinghydroponics.com was the first place I ordered anything for growing. I was very happy with them... and I live in the woods, plus I'm legal so I don't worry to much about packaging. Thanks for the warning. Now I know and knowing is half the battle.

Hulk... the main improvement I would make would be to make the 'Room exhaust' flow better. I don't think it's big enough and the hole/ ducting it runs through is pretty shitty. Plus I think I need more passive intake... or a forced intake.

Other than that things are alright. Ask me in another month I'll probably have some more issues.



Hulk Nugs said:


> you cold put drawer brackets on the floor with wood bla bla and then you would have a floor that the buckets sit on and it can slide in and out of the closet


This is a wonderful idea. The problem is my closet extends on one side... If that makes sense... so I woule be losing a foot of moving floor space... if that makes sense. I need a wider door... not that it would work... but that's the idea (i feel like that makes no sense, oh well).

Tahoe... thanks for the positive reinforcement. It does wonders for me. I'm glad you like the updates.

I ended up doing a hybrid of leaving the rockwool and pulling it. I tried to rip the top off. I'll explain in the soil update.

Robotninja... always a good day when you make an appearance.

Speaking of good days... I got stung by a bee last night. Seriously... no joke.... not exagerating.... WORST pain of my life. Hands down, not even a contest. The strange part is this is the 3rd time I've been stung. When I was 5, 14, and now 30. The first two times it didn't hurt me one bit. Felt like a little pin prick. But man this was bad.

Plus I was by myself driving in a remote location at 1 am. Not a good situation if I was allergic... I might be dead now. Praise all the powers that be.


----------



## Survolte (Sep 26, 2009)

things are lookin great and green bud. Its nice to see your babies. []Deace


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 26, 2009)

Survolte said:


> things are lookin great and green bud. Its nice to see your babies. []Deace


I'm glad you approve. Thanks.

So here's the Hydro update I promised from a couple days ago.

I took the buckets/ plants/ screens out of the closet for the last time I beleive.

I tied the girls back, and gave them fresh water and nutes.

Everything looks good.

I don't know what my problem was the other night... I only got pictures of the Casey Jones.

The very last pic is the Sour Grape.


----------



## donkeyote (Sep 26, 2009)

Hey Jig, I love the how MJ is a plant that can be grown in so many ways successfully and can be bent to your will. I had one question about your DWC res. Do you encourage the growth of beneficial bacteria, which help further break down and chelate the nutes, or do you keep it a sterile environment with H2O2?


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 26, 2009)

hey jig ... things be moving along pretty well huh? Good planning and good maintenance make good progress. Your plants are looking like this will be a special grow .... Walk on!!~~~


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 26, 2009)

nice looking roots you got there bro


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 26, 2009)

The soil grow has begun. I mixed 50/50 ocean forest/ perlite using the pots as measuring tools. I filled both with one material only... then I dumped each into a 5 gal bucket (at the same time). I mixed in dolomite lime at each quarter of progress. After playing for a little bit... it all got mixed really well.

Then I picked which page of the newspaper the girls would like. The sour grape is a little, well... sour. So I gave her the bright colored picture talking about happy. Hopefully the tone of the pic wears off on her. The purple kush is a sexy little girl... so she got the picture of leo dicaprio.

So... when do I water them? With just ph'd water? When do I start the Bacteria stuff?


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 26, 2009)

Just ph'd water for the first 10-14 days, then start with veg nutes.

You want to water them right when you plant the clones into the soil.

For a 5 gallon container, I would start with 1/2 gallon of ph'd water per plant, going up to 3/4 gallon and maybe even a full gallon as the roots really fill up the container.

The Root Zone gets mixed into the soil, or applied directly under the clones in the dirt...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 26, 2009)

hEy bro, another thing,,, get to know the wieghts of your pots when they're dry and wwhen they're watered. Don't throw them on a scale or anything but just by picking them up, you'll have an idea. It's all about the feel baby! lol peace bro


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 26, 2009)

_*After playing for a little bit... it all got mixed really well.*_

this is fukin priceless, don't ya just love ... be able to love what ur doing ... so fun that you get distracted ... having fun /..... walk on!!~~~~


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 26, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hEy bro, another thing,,, get to know the wieghts of your pots when they're dry and wwhen they're watered. Don't throw them on a scale or anything but just by picking them up, you'll have an idea. It's all about the feel baby! lol peace bro


This is a great point.

If you know how they feel dry, its a better way to gauge when you should water again than pokin your fingers around and such.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 26, 2009)

Ok... you guys didn't respond quick enough. So... I didn't mix the root stuff into the soil... and I forgot to put any below the clones when I put them in.

Also, this morning I took them outside and placed in the shade... but while I wasn't paying attention the sun was beating down on the girls... beat them down. The looked like cooked noodles when I finally saw them. Oops.

They still had never been watered at this point, so I figured that would be a good thing. I gave each plant 1 gallon of RO. Forgot to ph adjust... should be ok.

Now.... this is serious.

I think I am in love. In love.... with dirt. I can't be sure yet... need to feel things out a little, but there is something insanely beautiful looking about those little plants in their own pot of beautiful soil. It's just... well.... beautiful.

I can sing to my plants in the closet... but I can dance with my little soil babies. I did a little waltz with one... not sure which one.

I feel closer to you soil guys. Jesse, don, Dr. G, kevin... we are a tiny step closer to God.

Pic bump:


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 26, 2009)

I love getting dirty too Jiggy!  down and dirty  right on Jig!! and don't worry, they should recover


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 26, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> so fun that you get distracted ... having fun /..... walk on!!~~~~


It's been a few years since I did something I truly enjoyed more than playing with my dirt.

Glad to have you along tahoe. It's a wonderful gift to be able to notice beauty and extraordinary opportunities. I feel like you have that gift... and it makes all the people you talk to happier.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 26, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I love getting dirty too Jiggy!  down and dirty  right on Jig!! and don't worry, they should recover


I fotgot to mention... about 10 minutes after watering they perked up and held their fan leaves up... and a few hours on they look just as good as ever.

Haha... off to go mess with my hydro.

Dr. G. might also get the irie vibe because I've rocked to Pato Banton most of my life... Roots Rock Reggae...

I've also read up on Rastafarai... good stuff there. You follow rastafarai?

[youtube]GA3Jyl8OIe8[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 26, 2009)

yeah, I follow, Jah know? heheheh  thx for kind words JigOne love...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 26, 2009)

Everything looks good Jig!

Mix 1 table spoon of the Root Zone on top of the soil. It is water souble and will be better than nothing. Its not essential, just a nice bonus that helps the roots develop faster and more healthy.

I know I LOVE my soil! Jig you gotta come up and sample this Blueberry once its all said and done, its gonna be some 10/10 smoke I think. I am excited for you bro!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 26, 2009)

hey Jig, love that video bro!!! one of my favorite songs!


----------



## donkeyote (Sep 27, 2009)

Looking good man, I like how you are really digging the soil, it does feel 'right' to be growing Mary in some dirt, the way Nature intended. 

You should check out Subcools subforum under organic growing. He's got a super soil recipe that he uses in 7 gallon pots and just uses water with no nutes whatsoever throughout the entire grow. If and when I get the room, that's gonna be my preferred way of growing.


----------



## neversummer28 (Sep 27, 2009)

oh man i'm so jealous you get to grow in soil outdoors. i was tempted to do that this past summer, but i just didn't have the balls. so what are the day and night temps out there at this time of the year?


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 27, 2009)

donkeyote said:


> You should check out Subcools subforum under organic growing. He's got a super soil recipe that he uses in 7 gallon pots and just uses water with no nutes whatsoever throughout the entire grow. If and when I get the room, that's gonna be my preferred way of growing.


Thanks for the thread. I'll check it out. My buddy thor was telling me one time how to setup a plant for outdoor that you never touch... just get different layers of nutes and bone meal and crap... then just set a dripper hose on it and a timer.... few months later it's done.

I like being a little more hands on, but how awesome would it be to plant it and forget it till harvest. Maybe do that with a plant or two see how it goes.



bigjesse1922 said:


> Mix 1 table spoon of the Root Zone on top of the soil. It is water souble and will be better than nothing. Its not essential, just a nice bonus that helps the roots develop faster and more healthy.


Thanks for the advise patner. These plants are going to owe you a lot.



neversummer28 said:


> oh man i'm so jealous you get to grow in soil outdoors. i was tempted to do that this past summer, but i just didn't have the balls. so what are the day and night temps out there at this time of the year?


Not outdoors... they just get to visit them.

At night now things are getting down around 65, but that will only last another month or so... then it's freezing. Lots of snow on the grount. Not the best growing environment.

Here are the plants this morning: (soil... sour grape... casey jones)


----------



## stewey469 (Sep 27, 2009)

Man its taken me a while to read through this entire build/grow. But wow things are looking great JiG. Cant wait to watch this unfold.


----------



## DorianGray (Sep 27, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Now.... this is serious.
> 
> I think I am in love. In love.... with dirt. I can't be sure yet... need to feel things out a little, but there is something insanely beautiful looking about those little plants in their own pot of beautiful soil. It's just... well.... beautiful.
> 
> I couldn't agree more with you. Theres something about it that makes you peaceful. Very zen.


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 28, 2009)

Damn Jig those vertical ladies are getting majorly bushy, looking super nice 
And the soil mix looks real good too dude, it is going to provide some major drainage for your ladies and they will love that.
This is really starting to get awesome now, the plants are all going to be growing like weeds now


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks for reading it stewey... glad you are on board.

DG... you told me I'd love soil... I wasn't sure if I beleived you or not... but man were you right. Very zen indeed.

I like having the plants all together. It's crazy seein the growth of the hydro girls right next door.

Tom... the vert girls are getting even bushier, and the soil ladies are startig ever so sligtly to grow. The look so damn pretty.

No pics tonight, sorry guys. Tomorrow.

Anyhow, I'm getting to the point where I need to start pulling stuff off. I figure the no brainer stuff would be the branches growing strait back away from the light. The screens are going to be plenty full, so I'm looking for stuff to pull.

So the branches facing the light... directly growing at it... I know I could tie them sideways, but like I said the screens are going to be plenty full, so I dont need anymore along the sides of the main stalk. That being said, I don't know if I should just rip the branches growing at the light strait off... or should I leave the very bottom budsite... (the one closest to the stalk) so that I can have buds all up the stalk.

We can discuss further trimming as things go on.

Also, should I trim a little each day... spread it out?



EDIT: I got unlazy and took pics. First are of what I pulled tonight off the Casey Jones. Then a trip around the room... the sour grape soil, sour grape hydro, casey jones hydro, and finally purple kush soil. Is that a closet or what?


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Sep 29, 2009)

Looking dam good man ............the vertical on the left is really shooting off 

Those look like some nice cuttings ........ get some roots on those and i will take them 

keep it up


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 29, 2009)

Damn looking good!!!! You already got your 400w hps hooked up in that their setup man?


----------



## proheto8008 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hey, 

Nice work on the vertical grow jig...

i found this forum called www.verticalgreen.org

you should post a journal on there to fire those vert guys up over there.


----------



## neversummer28 (Sep 30, 2009)

jigs, are you serious? wtf? i don't read your thread for 3 days and you now have effin trees in your closet!

by the way, really like those metallic letters on the pot.


----------



## snow4aaron (Oct 2, 2009)

Hey Jig, did you clone your cuttings?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 3, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> Those look like some nice cuttings ........ get some roots on those and i will take them





snow4aaron said:


> Hey Jig, did you clone your cuttings?


I have just thrown everything into the trash... sad I know.

You two can come on up with some rooting gel and some rockwool and have em all. I cut 17 the other day... they are (or were) beautiful.



greenfirekilla420 said:


> You already got your 400w hps hooked up in that their setup man?


Well... I have a 400w Metal Halide bulb giving of my good white light. It is a conversion bulb so it's running on my HPS ballast, but so far, the plant are basking in 400w of white metal halide light.



proheto8008 said:


> i found this forum called www.verticalgreen.org
> 
> you should post a journal on there to fire those vert guys up over there.


Right on bro... I made a thread. Don't worry guys, I'll never leave you.

Vertical Green Journal



neversummer28 said:


> by the way, really like those metallic letters on the pot.


Thanks a lot. I'm very proud of them. Makes my plants in their pots look extra cool. In case you guys didn't figure it out there is 'P' for Purple kush, and 'S' for Sour Grape.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 3, 2009)

So first of all I have a first in growing. I beleive I have my first deficiency. I've only ever gave them too much nutes, but the sour grape in the hydro... it's new growth is a bit too yellow. I'm not exactly thrilled about it, but I'm quite happy I have finally not given them too much.

I've started trimming more off the casey jones. Also, I'm thinking the sour grape might only fill half the screen in the time the casey jones fills the whole thing. With the trimming I tried to show you guys where I'm trimming them. I want to keep things thin, but I don't want to rip too much off and not have any budsites on the bottom half of the plant. So I'm leaving the bottom couple budsites on each 'branch' i take off.

I've only taken one little clone off the sour grape plant.

There are also many fan leaves I have tucked behind the screen... i pulled the ugly ones off.

The casey jones is drinking many many times more water than the sour grape... it's wild. The sour grape has drank maybe 15 % of the water, the casey jones has drank about 65%.

The plants are still growing. That's a good thing.

HYDRO ^^^ SOIL (below)

The little girls in the soil look oh so pretty. Just gorgeous. They seem happy. They don't feel dry, no wilting, and the moisture meter says something in the middle.

Question about the soil ph meter... the instuctions say to take some soil out, put in a glass with water and use that to measure the ph... is that what you guys do? I thought you just stick it in the soil.

I can't wait to water them again, so I can mix in the root zone stuff... whatever it's called. Oregonism... bring that soil to life.

I'm not sure what else.

Met another RIU member last night. Smoked some of his herb, he smoked some of mine. I love this website.

Both hydro and soil... I picuted the Sour Grape first.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Oct 3, 2009)

Things look great.

You can try crushing Casey Jones' stem in a few places to make her slow down the growth and let SG catch up.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 3, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Things look great.
> 
> You can try crushing Casey Jones' stem in a few places to make her slow down the growth and let SG catch up.


Great idea jesse. One reason I'm not in a hurry is I want a huge root ball on each of these things. I figures more roots = bigger badder buds, so slowing veg growth is ok as long as those roots keep going.

Thanks bro.

It would be great if I could finish my soil grow by new years. Have some SG and some more PK.


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 3, 2009)

looking awesome ... and yea this site totally rocks!!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 3, 2009)

where have I been???

subscribed


----------



## tom__420 (Oct 3, 2009)

Plants are looking good dude! ^^^That is what I would be looking like if I opened the door to your garden. I'm getting pumped for you just looking at the pics haha


----------



## donkeyote (Oct 3, 2009)

lol^^ I can't wait to see that screen full of buddage.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 4, 2009)

tom__420 said:


>


Oh my god dude. I have been laughing about this shit for 2 days now. I beleive I am going to think of this pic thing everytime I go in my closet.

Priceless bro.

Thanks you guys for the comment. LoadedDragon, great to have you my man.

I put some panda film up tonight... I sepaates he rez are from the grow ares. Keeps the tanks in the shade, keeps the light drawing cool bedroom air. and makes things generally more organized (in my head at least).

No one answered me about the soil ph meter... do you guys just stick the ph meter in the soil to measure or what? My instructins said to take soil out, put in beaker with RO water and measure that.

You guys do all that?


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Oct 4, 2009)

I just stick my ph meter into the soil about 6" when its moist to measure it.


----------



## donkeyote (Oct 5, 2009)

i haven't used or bought a ph meter yet, I'm keeping my first grow on a strict budget. I did get a cheap reagant PH test kit from teh local head shop, and just make sure my nutes are ph'd properly. I checked the runoff the other day and it was perfect, and since the grow is going so well I'm not really going to sweat it.

I think one of the major positives to growing in soil, is that it doesn't have to be complicated.


----------



## JanecommaMary (Oct 5, 2009)

jig this is a priceless work of art. be very proud of yourself. +rep to you and you can bet your ass im subscribing to this one, cant wait to see how it all works out! also, im not sure if your still concerned about leaking through your roof, but ive done a number of roofing jobs and there is an adhesive material called Ice & Water. Its a roll of essentially tar paper that has an adhesive side, very watertight and you can cut it easily with a exacto knife or a box cutter. im not sure what size they sell them in, usually just big rolls..maybe you could ask them for a sample piece like 2'x2' since you wouldnt need much. again, good luck, and bring on the bud porn!


----------



## kevin (Oct 5, 2009)

jig, it took me 30 minutes to get 5 blocks the other night, you got me goofy bro. rep+++ buddy


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 6, 2009)

kevin said:


> jig, it took me 30 minutes to get 5 blocks the other night, you got me goofy bro. rep+++ buddy


Glad you liked it bud. It's a good thing you didn't try the Hindu Skunk as well. You might not be there yet.

Jane,Mary: Thanks so much for the kind words... that means a lot. I also apprecitate the help... I'll check the hardware store next time I'm there. Still need to patch things up there.

So... the soil plants FINALLY need a watering. It's been 10 days since they last got water. This morning they finally 'felt' empty/ dry. And the fan leaves are just starting to wilt.

I'm planning on giving them each 1/2 gallon of water mixed with the apporpriate ammount of 'Oregonism' and Molasses.

Jesse, you said you would start with 1/2 gallon of water for a 5 gal. pot... I'm using 2 gallon pots, but I'm still gonna use 1/2 gallon. Should I be cutting that in half? I guess it's better to water less more often? Whatever, they should be happy tonight.

So again, I'm adding 1/2 gallon RO water, 4 tablespoons Oregonism, and 1 tablespoon Molasses to each 2 gallon pot.

And I'll be adjusting the water to a pH of 6.0 before I add to plants. I'm also going to check the run off (there will be run off with 1/2 gallon?)

The hydro plants are still growing. I'm starting to wonder if I should put the HPS light in... keep them vegging, but change to HPS in hopes of them stretching more. I feel like they are never ever going to get 4.5 feet tall... the just keep getting tighter and tighter internode spacing. 

Thoughts?

What a baseball game, huh?

Pics later tonight.


----------



## smoote1987 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey jig, long time...

just letting you know I'm still here. You know me I'll chime in if I see anything a-miss. Keep up the good work.

p.s. don't jump the gun. be patient, training is an art form... Think Bonsai. Those plants will eventually learn where to grow. You're doing a giant screen so it may take you much longer than you expect to fill that monster. Remember that you're giving the plant equal distribution of light on all parts so you're probably going to have to keep trimming that center section over and over just so it will only spread where you want it to (the edges). 

Some other more theoretical thoughts might be to raise the light and make the plant reach then tie those stems back down along the screen. You have a very high wattage mh which is just making it veg like a beast. You're getting great nodal spacing which isn't necessarily what you think you want but it will really pay off when you go to flower it. What you really need is to get those stems to grow longer but with the same nodal spacing. The hps might help but i really can't say. Try a combination of both. it couldn't hurt. Any way good luck. Hope this helped.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 6, 2009)

smoote1987 said:


> Hope this helped.


Totally helped brother. Really glad to see you, and even more happy you come bearing usefull bits on information and opinion.

Thanks for watching and contributing both.


----------



## smoote1987 (Oct 6, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Totally helped brother. Really glad to see you, and even more happy you come bearing usefull bits on information and opinion.
> 
> Thanks for watching and contributing both.


No biggie. Man i just like to watch.... oh that sounded creepy.  

Don't fret, just think of me like your gangian angel


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Oct 6, 2009)

smoote1987 said:


> raise the light and make the plant reach then tie those stems back down along the screen. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> my thoughts exactly ......
> ...


----------



## robotninja (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you got any form of Co2? If you add some yeast buckets or whatever, it should defiantly help em grow bigger. 

Or a ton of hamsters hehe...


----------



## kevin (Oct 7, 2009)

hey jig, when i water my soil grown plants i like to see just a bit of water coming out of the seep holes. my first few grows i used r.o. water with good results, now i just use tap water with the same results. and i've read tap water has minerals and stuff that do plants good.

the cloudy week method worked great, i should have put a stronger fan on them. had mold on a couple of the top buds. i trimmed it all off and put it in the freezer. moldy hash buds? ordering my bags today. yippie!!!

i really wish i could of spent more time with you, maybe in 7 months when he gets back. his wife just texted me saying she got a message saying he just landed in iraq.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 7, 2009)

[youtube]CxGkhka-ODE[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 7, 2009)

hahahaha ! LOVING THE TUNES BRO!! nice vert too!


----------



## tom__420 (Oct 7, 2009)

Yeah dude killer background tunes
The plants are getting huge dude, those hydro are like a solid mass of plant
Aren't you lucky


----------



## snow4aaron (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey Jig
I'm thinking about getting an RO water unit. Which one did you get? Does it have a tank? How long does it take to change your reservoirs? Do you like the function of it?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 8, 2009)

snow4aaron said:


> Hey Jig
> I'm thinking about getting an RO water unit. Which one did you get? Does it have a tank? How long does it take to change your reservoirs? Do you like the function of it?


I love mine. It has a 3 gallon tank. It's rated for 50 gallons per day, but I have really high water pressure, so I get more.

The key for me is my water bottles. I just have 8 now... when I want to change the water (like right now) I fill 3 up, wait a little bit fill another, blah, blah. It was a bit of a pain getting enough water for my big 28 gallon tank, but my little ones are much easier.

http://myworld.ebay.com/123filter*com/

I liked mine so much, I had my neighbor order from them too... and her's works great as well.

One thing I ran into with her's.... the o rings weren't properly seated in the filter covers. I would make sure of that when you get yours. Not a big deal, it will just leak a bit when you turn it on... easy enough to fix then, but might save yourself trouble and check first.


----------



## bigbrew (Oct 8, 2009)

You can also add RO tanks in series to get higher capacity of storage if you dont want to wait for the 3 gallon tank to refill. Usually takes about an hour.


----------



## snow4aaron (Oct 8, 2009)

bigbrew said:


> You can also add RO tanks in series to get higher capacity of storage if you dont want to wait for the 3 gallon tank to refill. Usually takes about an hour.


Is it hooked up permanently under your sink or do you screw it in to the tap when you need it?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 8, 2009)

snow4aaron said:


> Is it hooked up permanently under your sink or do you screw it in to the tap when you need it?


Permanent is a strong word. It is installed to the point it would take me about 15 minutes and i could have it out of there. There is a fixture you put in between the cold water source and the regular faucet, that leads to the filter then the tank then a brand new shiny faucet you have to install somewhere.

When I want some RO water I just go in and turn on my alternate faucet.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 8, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Permanent is a strong word. It is installed to the point it would take me about 15 minutes and i could have it out of there.


 heheheh, I like your style,, slick get jiggy bro!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Oct 9, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> [youtube]CxGkhka-ODE[/youtube]


 Dude That is BadAss Shit Nice Grow.........Classic G-N-R


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 9, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> Dude That is BadAss Shit Nice Grow.........Classic G-N-R


HEY GTO... If I knew all it took was some good old Rock n Roll to get you to watch my thread, I would have done it a long time ago.

Thanks for checking it out.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 9, 2009)

Alright guys here it is... finally. The soil plants got watered. I gave them 1/2 gallon each... I think they needed about half that. Used the molasses and Oregonism. The ph was 6.0 going in. The run off was 6.1 and 6.7 for the 2 pots. I measured the soil and it said one was 5.5 and another 5.2. Don't really know how that works. I mean if I put 6.0 into 5.5 or 5.2 soil, it should come out lower, not higher. I'm not to worried about it. As long as I adjust the water going in and the plants look happy I should be ok.

And they do look happy.

One really stupid thing I did was when the plants were out in my room, I was dancing around and tossing a gatorade bottle in the air... i missed it and of course it heads right for the Purple Kush plant. Just misses landing on top of it, but slammed against it. I'm sure the plant is fine, but I nearly killed her. Oops.

The hydro girls are still getting bigger. I spent a long time the other day trimming and training them. I think I have a little system figured out... the question is whether that system is any good or not... I think we'll know by the middle of flowering.

I'm basically letting the branches I want to fill the screen grow... training them back. All the side branching off those main ones, I'm trimming after the first or second node, so not too much is 'sticking out' of the screen. Only a couple inches of small side branches. I figure I can trim them later if I want, but I can't put them back later, so I leave them.

Speaking of training, they both aren't sending any branches out the back of the screen. Nice for me.

Last night I was changing out the water in both of them, and was going to recalibrate my meter.... something happened and it's all screwed up now. I'm really not sure what to do... I'm totally in the dark. I basically adjusted the new water by memory. It's seriously horrible. My meter reads brand new ph 7.01 buffer at 8.04. And brand new ph 4.01 buffer at 5.08... With that I can kinda guess where my plants should be, but the pH gets funny the first day or so... I really should be adjusting right now, but I can't. DAMN.

Oh, and the roots of these hydro girls are nicer than the roots of any of my first two grows. There are a couple near the net pot that are thicker than spagetti.

I think I already said this, but I'm thinking of switching things up just a bit. I think I might not grow them as tall... maybe fill 3.5 feet of screen instead of 4.5 feet. Then I can put the lights next to eachother instaed of spread out and staggered. Becuase the point of this grow... other than fun, is to make quality, tight, mean buds... and I think with my lights spread out... the buds that would be in the 'gap' would be a bit fluffy. What's the point of going through all this work for half dense, half fluffy nugs... nothing.

I'm still thinking about it, but I'm pretty sure that's how things will end up. No hurry in changing anything... the only difference will be the screen being actually shorter, and I think I'm going to raise up the buckets to get them more 'in the light'.

How bout them dodgers. Just crazy. 

Pics are of the soil plants before and after watering. The brown stuff is the water and the oregonism. The first two pics are sour grape... then PK for a bit... the final soil pic in the closet is the sour grape again.

The hydro has pics before and after the trim/train. You can see the branches after. How purple is the sour grape? Wild.

The pics of the trimmings... the smaller collection is from the Sour Grape, the bigger collection is from Casey Jones.

What to do about pH meter?


----------



## neversummer28 (Oct 9, 2009)

truly remarkable jigs... a beautiful sight and will only get better. how much water is each one of those hydro girls drinking each day? as for the pH meter, is yours auto-calibrating or manual?

and i like the artistic take on some of your pics, particularly the one with the clipped leaves on the floor. reminds me of the game 'flower' on ps3.


----------



## Fred Flintstoner (Oct 9, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Alright guys here it is... finally. The soil plants got watered. I gave them 1/2 gallon each... I think they needed about half that. Used the molasses and Oregonism. The ph was 6.0 going in. The run off was 6.1 and 6.7 for the 2 pots. I measured the soil and it said one was 5.5 and another 5.2. Don't really know how that works. I mean if I put 6.0 into 5.5 or 5.2 soil, it should come out lower, not higher. I'm not to worried about it. As long as I adjust the water going in and the plants look happy I should be ok.
> 
> And they do look happy.
> 
> ...


Thats a lot of bush  Subscribed for sure.
I use a combo PH/EC/PPM waterproof digital meter from Hanna. Model HI 98129 to be exact good sir


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Oct 9, 2009)

dam Jig!!!!!!!!!!  The Screen plants are looking great man, cant believe how big there getting so fast and all the new growth is filling in the plant so nicely. Still cant believe you went for two soil plants at the same time sure is going to keep you busy man but dam when harvest comes shit are you going to be happy . Another good thread by Jig and we are only half way if that keep it up man.


----------



## bigbrew (Oct 9, 2009)

Jig, every time I check your thread I think to myself, how the fuck does he make that vertical scrog shit happen. I know you walked us through and through but damn, I'll just admire your setup from afar while I tend to my simpleton setup. Keep it up, I would hate to get bored with RIU and have to read a book or something.

Peace.

Oh, btw, are you planning on making any bubble hash with that purp? If so I gotta get a look at some purple hash!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey fred flinstoner.... nice to have you along for the ride.



kevin said:


> the cloudy week method worked great, i should have put a stronger fan on them. had mold on a couple of the top buds. i trimmed it all off and put it in the freezer. moldy hash buds? ordering my bags today. yippie!!!
> 
> i really wish i could of spent more time with you, maybe in 7 months when he gets back. his wife just texted me saying she got a message saying he just landed in iraq.


I'm glad your boy got there safe... we are all proud of him.

I would love to hang out again kevin. Either out west or in the heart of TX.

I would think the moldy buds would be fine for making hash. Don't tell anyone, but I've even smoked moldy hash (felt like I was on drugs)



bigbrew said:


> You can also add RO tanks in series to get higher capacity of storage if you dont want to wait for the 3 gallon tank to refill. Usually takes about an hour.


Nice tip... I'm out of under counter space, but love the idea.

Thanks



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> heheheh, I like your style,, slick get jiggy bro!


Well.... you never know what might happen.



neversummer28 said:


> how much water is each one of those hydro girls drinking each day? as for the pH meter, is yours auto-calibrating or manual?
> 
> and i like the artistic take on some of your pics, particularly the one with the clipped leaves on the floor. reminds me of the game 'flower' on ps3.


They aren't drinking too much... maybe 1/2 gallon a day. I need more air movement, looking at my fans right now. Once they are in I beleive the plants will drink more. There will be more of that exchange they do. I'm so scientific (haha).

My mete is supposedly automatic calibrating. You stick it into 7.01 buffer.... then 4.01 buffer (for two point cal.). My meter doesn't recognize them. I would guess I contaminated the buffers... but they are brand new.

I liked that game flower.... not enough to buy, but I liked it.



Hulk Nugs said:


> all the new growth is filling in the plant so nicely.


This is one of my favorite parts... how even with the thinning I've done, there is still little bits of new growth and tiny side branches filling things in nicely.



bigbrew said:


> Keep it up, I would hate to get bored with RIU and have to read a book or something.
> 
> Oh, btw, are you planning on making any bubble hash with that purp?


Reading books is just no fun, haha. It sucks they are so full of information. bah.

And yes bubble hash will be made from all strains. I make buds and hash... that's it. (made butter before, but don't really care about edibles) My last grow, 2.5 oz of buds and 3.0 grams of hash.... all top notch Purple Kush.

Robotninja... I really wanted to run co2 this grow.... but with the way the air cooling is set up there is no way to use co2 without having it all get sucked away before it does anything. Thanks for looking out though... really appreciate it.

As for the pH meter solution... I went to the hydro store and ended up buying the strips and the drips, both. Just for the hell of it.

When I got home the pH of both tanks was somewhere around 6.7 (OH NO). I adjusted to where I thought was about 6.0. Then went to bed.

This morning I think both tanks are around 5.4. (DAMN).

So yeah... my girls have a first class seat on the pH rollercoaster.

It's nice to have a warranty on the meter, but are they going to send me new plants if mine get sick?

AND..... Baby skunks.


----------



## renegadereefer (Oct 10, 2009)

Skunks?!?!?! Really?!?!? I guess you never know with this thread! Keep up the good work!

THINK BLUE.......


----------



## bigbrew (Oct 10, 2009)

Man that is some fresh ass skunk you got there. That shit looks bomb! And Fresh!


----------



## smoote1987 (Oct 10, 2009)

Training looks perfect! Sure you didn't study under Mr. Miyagi himself? Jig son has a nice ring to it . Just wait until all your roots get to the size of sharpies you won't be able to keep up with the thirst. 

Keep it up.


----------



## robotninja (Oct 10, 2009)

Damn Jig, looking badass so far. I don't think your gonna have any probs filling that screen.

Speaking of skunks, I was watching some nature show and it showed a hungry lion attacking a skunk. Lets just say, the skunk won


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Oct 10, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Baby skunks.


Shit Jig that's a mean joke those skunks are going to get pissed when they find out its your plants make the smell and not the female skunk they are looking for ........but having them around is a nice cover smell. Some times i think skunk smells good guess depending on the skunk 

Gotta love the wild life you see up there..... any coyotes, deer, mountain lions have you seen ? has the bear been back ?


----------



## kali love (Oct 11, 2009)

Jig this is loooking good i love watching this grow and that casey jones is growing so fast i bet one your done its gonna be some good smoke as well as smell amazing and the sour grapes is starting to really take off it interesting to watch them grow up the screen it reminds me kind of like the vines or plant things that grow on walls lol ne ways as for the soil they r looking goodits good to monitor the ph the way u are ( take the before water the soil itself and the run off) n the fox farm soil is great u dont need to really give nutes for almost 3 weeks plus the key is water to make sure its not to damp but dont let it dry all they way out like a happy meduim between its all looking great im extactic to see the final outcome


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 15, 2009)

renegadereefer said:


> THINK BLUE.......


Bro... this could be the year. 

I wasn't even much of a baseball fan in 1988.



bigbrew said:


> Man that is some fresh ass skunk you got there. That shit looks bomb! And Fresh!


For real... smells fresh as hell too, haha. Wakes you from a dead sleep.



smoote1987 said:


> Training looks perfect! Sure you didn't study under Mr. Miyagi himself?


Don't you remember all the deck work earlier in the thread? Yes... I was sanding the deck. No kidding, I also stained the neighbors fence. I was supposed to paint the house, but we've run out of summer aparently.

It's been raining and cold.

I also started learning japanese one time.

I like doing origami too.



robotninja said:


> Speaking of skunks, I was watching some nature show and it showed a hungry lion attacking a skunk. Lets just say, the skunk won


This made me think of a show I love.... Man vs. Wild on Discovery I think. It's BAD. I have a man crush on the host guy Bear Grylls. It's funny too, his voice sounds just like my good friends.

I also love Deadliest Catch when it's airing.

Just tonight I set a few shows to record. 

Disaster House (diy channel) - they tear this house up to show you how to fix things.

Ghost Lab (discovery) - Two brothers who have a whole tech set up to investigate ghost type stuff.

I'm Alive (animal planet) - I'm not really sure about this. I think it's like a story each time of someone who very nearly died, and the person who saved their lives. I know this one is going to make me cry.

How's that for a TV update. I swear I don't even watch TV... i just tivo shows.



Hulk Nugs said:


> Shit Jig that's a mean joke those skunks are going to get pissed when they find out its your plants make the smell and not the female skunk they are looking for ........but having them around is a nice cover smell. Some times i think skunk smells good guess depending on the skunk
> 
> Gotta love the wild life you see up there..... any coyotes, deer, mountain lions have you seen ? has the bear been back ?


That's funny bro.... I'm teasing the little skunks, haha.

Well coyotes used to be around... squirells too. I guess the squirells got a disease and are not in the entire area... the coyotes mainly eat the squirells, so the coyotes are dead too... so that's why the bear comes around, becuase it is usually scared off by the coyotes.

I saw deer the other day, but that was in the Angeles Crest forrest, not my San Bernardino mountains. I haven;t seen deer up here.

Mountain lion was roaming our town this summer... mauled/ ate a few cats. Not mine... mine stay inside.

I saw the bear again... I actually sprayed it with the hose. As soon as I did it,I thught i might have made the mistake of a lifetime... but it seemed to like it a bit. It eventually went on its way. Maybe it will hybernate soon.



kali love said:


> Jig this is loooking good i love watching this grow and that casey jones is growing so fast i bet one your done its gonna be some good smoke as well as smell amazing and the sour grapes is starting to really take off it interesting to watch them grow up the screen it reminds me kind of like the vines or plant things that grow on walls lol


Thanks for the excitement and help. Welcome.

I'm hoping to updat more regular everyone. I've been having issues motivating myself to do just about anything these days.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 15, 2009)

LOL.... you gave a bear a before beadtime shower!!! hehehe


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 15, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> LOL.... you gave a bear a before beadtime shower!!! hehehe


We got a bear truck stop over here... showers and grub.

So I realized I didn't update you guys on the plants. They have gone through a little adventure lately. The rain has started and I never patched the roof... so there were drips coming through. And when I noticed it was 8pm and raining, so I did a half assed attempt at fixing the problem... this didn't help, so I decided to cut the power to the closet. The outlet that supplies everything is a GFCI, so I just tripped it.

While I was laying in bed a little later I heard lots of drips... almost a gushing. Got up and looked and couldn't beleive it. It was just coming down in my closet. I busted out the GOOP... and the GOOP WORKED. Sealed it all up... no drips at all. And that was after a day of serious rain (well serious for so cal at least).

The soil plants have not been watered since last time. I think the Purple Kush is about ready, but not the Sour Grape. 

QUESTION: Do you soil guys water the individuals when they need it... or just water them all at once?

I lowered the light tower thing about 2 or 3 inches. I'm also going to raise up the dwc buckets... to get the plant right into the good light. I figure I'm going to have a lot of good budsites right near the tank, and I don't want to have them be weak buds... I also don't want to have to trim off the bottom of the plant... that's the whole reason for going vertical.

The pH still sucks. I am pretty sure my meter is about .65 too high... so I just go off that. Still it has been raising a lot the past few days... get annoying.

The plants themselves look great. All 4. At least the rain means a bit more humidity. We're up near 40% now. No more 15%... my nose feels so much better now.

another QUESTION: When should I switch the soil plants to flower? If i did it now, would I get any weight off them. I would like an oz per plant.

I'll take pics later.


----------



## tom__420 (Oct 15, 2009)

I only water my soil plants when they need it even if it is on different days
Glad to hear that the patch worked well and no damage was done
You should pick up some calibration solution so you can calibrate your meter every once in a while to keep it in check
Looking forward to the pics, will get back to you on the flipping the soil plants once I see the pics


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 15, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> will get back to you on the flipping the soil plants once I see the pics


Thanks for the info so far tom.

Here's pics.

First is Sour Grape... second is Purple Kush.

You think the Sour Grape needs some nutrients? Just living off ocean forrest soil now.

When should I start my Purple Maxx?


----------



## tom__420 (Oct 15, 2009)

They look like they are a little hungry for magnesium maybe
Check these links cause you will be able to tell better than i can since you are seeing them in person
https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/38772-guide-diagnosing-plant-problems.html
https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/157345-have-plant-problem-check-here.html

This is taken from the first link: *Magnesium*: Lower leaves turn yellow along the tips and margin and between the veins; the lower leaves wilt...


----------



## donkeyote (Oct 15, 2009)

i water my soil when it needs it on a plant by plant basis. I mix up a gallon of nutes, get it ph'd, then use as needed. If you are using microbeasties or organic nutes you want to keep it aerated. You can easily tell when the mix has gone bad by the smell. to keep it aerated you can either bubble it or just pour the mix back and forth betwen a couple appropriately sized containers a couple three times a day. But since you are only running two plants it would be jsut as easy to mix up what you need, when you need it.


----------



## donkeyote (Oct 15, 2009)

Just looked at the pics, my opinion is you need to start nuting those soil plants with some cal mag and veg nutes. It looks liked you cut that FFOF with a ton of perlite, so it's probably ready for a steady regimen of nutes.


----------



## tom__420 (Oct 15, 2009)

donkeyote said:


> Just looked at the pics, my opinion is you need to start nuting those soil plants with some cal mag and veg nutes. It looks liked you cut that FFOF with a ton of perlite, so it's probably ready for a steady regimen of nutes.


Look two posts above you


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 15, 2009)

Right on fellas... I appreciate the help.

So when should I flower to hope for an ounce per plant.... not yet?


----------



## tom__420 (Oct 15, 2009)

I would give her maybe another week in veg just to be sure she will hit that 1 ounce goal
Do you think the soil plants will stretch out enough to reach the top light?


----------



## donkeyote (Oct 15, 2009)

lol, I musta been typing when you hit enter. I myself am having what i consider a bit of premature yellowing of my fan leaves growing in uncut FFOF. Im on day 33 of flower and the plant really seems to be cannabilizing itself rapidly. Does that sound normal for a NL strain?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 15, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> I would give her maybe another week in veg just to be sure she will hit that 1 ounce goal
> Do you think the soil plants will stretch out enough to reach the top light?


I'm not sure if they will get tall enough, but I am going to move them up to make sure they get the brightest light blasting directly onto the side of them.



donkeyote said:


> Does that sound normal for a NL strain?


I hope you are asking tom... becuase I have absolutely no idea. haha, sorry.


----------



## tom__420 (Oct 15, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> I'm not sure if they will get tall enough, but I am going to move them up to make sure they get the brightest light blasting directly onto the side of them.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you are asking tom... becuase I have absolutely no idea. haha, sorry.



Oh I see man, they will be loving that dude.
Basking in that bright vertical light 

Yeah and I have no experience with NL strains sorry donkeyote


----------



## renegadereefer (Oct 15, 2009)

hey Jig,

Don't know if this will effect your dispensary, but this was put out by NORML today:

California: L.A. District Attorney Intends To Prosecute "100 Percent" Of County's Medical Marijuana Dispensaries 
Share This Article 
Los Angeles, California: Los Angeles County District Attorney Steven Cooley has announced that he will prosecute the proprietors of any southern California medical marijuana dispensary that engages in over-the-counter sales of cannabis.
It has been estimated that as many as 800 such facilities are presently operating in L.A. County.
"The vast, vast, vast majority &#8211; about 100 percent &#8211; of dispensaries in Los Angeles County and the city are operating illegally," Cooley told the Los Angeles Times. "The time is right to deal with this problem."
Cooley publicly announced his intent hours after attending a conference sponsored by the California Narcotics Officers Association (CNOA) entitled "Eradication of Medical Marijuana Dispensaries in the City of Los Angeles and Los Angeles County."
In a September 2009 white paper published by the CNOA, it alleged that cannabis "has never (been) proven to be medically beneficial and, in fact, is much more likely to harm one's health."
The paper further alleged, "[O]nly about two percent of those using crude marijuana for medicine are critically ill. ... (Medicinal) marijuana is being abused by people who have no serious medical condition and simply like to be intoxicated."
District Attorney Cooley also threatened to target physicians who he believes to be inappropriately issuing recommendations to patients.
Cooley said that medicinal cannabis "collectives," which he defined as operations where the members "must raise their own marijuana and can only recoup their costs," would not be targeted.
NORML Executive Director Allen St. Pierre criticized D.A. Cooley and the CNOA's actions. "Neither D.A Cooley nor the CNOA possess any expertise in either tax matters or making medical diagnoses," he said. "Rather than driving these operations underground, law enforcement would be better served working with the patient community to enact guidelines that promote public safety and regulated patient access."
For more information, please contact Allen St. Pierre, NORML Executive Director, at (202) 483-5500 or Paul Armentano, NORML Deputy Director, at: [email protected].


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for keeping us posted bro. Sucks to hear.

Thanks also for the help tom and don.

The Purple Kush got watered this morning with 1/3 gallon water with 1 mL of Cal Mag.

The hydro girls have been adjusted. I told you I moved the light down... now I moved the dwc's up. So the pots and plants are about 6 inches higher. I took about 6 inches off the top of the screen. I think I will grow the girls to 3' tall. They are 2' tall now.

I ordered a new bulb last night. Now this is going to be confusing, so pay attention. I have 250w MH ballast and 400w HPS ballast. I have MH conversion for the HPS (what I'm using now). I also have a 400w HPS bulb for flowering. I do not have any bulbs at all for the 250w MH ballast. I had been considering ordering a 250w MH bulb for vegging, but seems a bit of a waste to get another bulb for another few weeks. I had been thinking of using a 250 MH for flower as well.... get the dual spectrum going on. However, I am just going to go with a 250w HPS conversion bulb. I don't know when it will be delivered, so I don't know i it will be here in time for veg (it's on backorder). But when it does arrive I will have 650w of HPS for flower.

Now.... should the 400w be on bottom for the mass of the plant with the 250 on top for the tips?

Or the other way... 400w concentrating on the tops?

I think the first becuase there is more budsites on the bottom of the plant, but am not sure.

Here are some pics.... camera is charging so nothing too updated.


----------



## tom__420 (Oct 16, 2009)

I think your first idea would work best with the 400 on bottom and 250 on top
Plants look excellent as always
I'm sure you have mentioned it before but what size air pump are you using?
Keep up the awesome work man

Edit: how about them dodgers dude,
I hate the phillies as I am a brooklyn dodgers fan now NY mets fan


----------



## proheto8008 (Oct 16, 2009)

cant wait to see the update on vert green


----------



## donkeyote (Oct 16, 2009)

*Feed me Seymour!*


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 17, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> I'm sure you have mentioned it before but what size air pump are you using?
> 
> Edit: how about them dodgers dude,
> I hate the phillies as I am a brooklyn dodgers fan now NY mets fan


Well, the website I bought my airpump from says this 
38 Liter/minute 
2.9 PSI 

BUT... it also says it's 10 watts... but the pump has a sticker on it that says 18 watt... so who knows really.

Cost me $40... here's a link:
AIRPUMP LINK

I could not beleive that game today. I feel sorry for any philly fan that was watching... that must have hurt. Bullpens sure are important.

I was wearing my Brooklyn Dodgers hat today.



proheto8008 said:


> cant wait to see the update on vert green


you following me over there too?



donkeyote said:


> *Feed me Seymour!*


My wife says she worried the plants might come alive and eat us.

Here's some pics... I don't really know what to tell you guys. The plants are pretty happy.

I took some pics of my roots.... as best I could.

Last pic is of the makings of some pizzas... I'm having company tomorrow.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 17, 2009)

damn Jig! looking goooood!!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 17, 2009)

Hey guys,

I'm hurting right now. A friend has lost someone close and I am having a hard time dealing with it. I would usually talk to someone, but my wife is in London, and my parents are in Mexico. I swear I fucking hate vacations.

Anyways, I just wanted to tell someone whats up. So you guys get me being emotional.

For real, value today. Call your parents, tell em you love em. And even if you don't, call em and lie.



EDIT: Please feel free to comment on my plants still. I promised earlier in the thread we were going to avoid tragedy, I guess life happens. So... those are some sick looking roots huh?


----------



## neversummer28 (Oct 17, 2009)

jigs, i'm sorry you have no one to talk to. i know how tough losses are, i've had a lot of friends lose family members over the past couple years and i went through a tough time in my teen years. if you need someone to listen, send me a message bud. hang tough.

as for your girls, i'm in absolute awe. as for the 400W vs the 250W, i would simply think you would want the HPS bulb closer to the height where most of the buds will be with the MH bulb providing "complimenting" lighting.

as for the phillies versus dodgers. we gave that game to you guys. i couldn't even watch the ending. that's not how you lose a game in the playoffs... stupid error (by chase utley) and walking the winning run in. we didn't deserve to win that game nor do we deserve to win another world series if we keep playing like that.

and tom420, don't be mad just b/c your mets have been garbage for the last 3 seasons.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 17, 2009)

neversummer28 said:


> and tom420, don't be mad just b/c your mets have been garbage for the last 3 seasons.


DAMN.... the smack talking has begun. I think there may be some bitterness as the phillies seem to have borrowed the Mets' philosophy on closing games. To not do it. *slap*

But seriously, wouldn't the dodgers beating the yankees for the world series just be perfect? Joe Torre sticking it to little Hank steinbrenner. I'd like that.

You might think I'd be rooting for the freeway series as I'm in so cal, but that's just boring. I'd rather have the whole country watching.

What on earth was Utley doing. Pretty unforgivable.

And courtesy Dr. G's avatar I now know that Shane Victorino is Hawaiian. Right on.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 17, 2009)

Da flyin Hawaiian!! victorino baby!! lol

take care Jiggy, ya know we are all behind ya bro. Positive vibes reaching out to ya from HI and once again bro, awesome grow!


----------



## Fred Flintstoner (Oct 17, 2009)

Damn Jig those roots are the shit. I must say, roots are where I FAIL miserably.
About 4 weeks into my grow my girls' roots always go from white to that nasty brown and they only are able to establish about 4 main tap roots and there is not nearly the amount of small bundled roots like you are showing here. 

Are you using anything in your hydroponics for your roots to be this white?


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 18, 2009)

hey Jig ... my thoughts and prayers are with you. Your plants? they don't need my prayers ... they be looking fine and dandy all the way .... and that was gonna be some monstro-pizza! hahahaha! smoked salmon, mushrooms, garlic, spinach, olives, salami .. fuk I'd eat that for breakfast right now!!!! hahahaha! .... Munchin on!!~~~~


----------



## robotninja (Oct 18, 2009)

Looking awesome dude, your roots are insane. Do you add any kind of root growth stimulator? I would love to get some fatty roots like those. It seems like the Hygrozyme ends up eating away alot of my roots, but at least I don't got gnats.

And I wish I could have seen a pic of the pizza once it was done, drool...

Damn, now I'm hungry hehe

Sorry about your friends loss, I know all too well what it's like to loose people close to me. That god damned war... Sorry, don't mean to be a Debby downer. 

Keep living your life to the fullest for those who no longer can.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm in a rush guys, but I need help.

I need to trim some stuff off my plants and don't know where to go now.

I think this is where i 'should' flower, based on efficiency. Even though this isn't the most effiecient use of veg time, from here on out it's going to be way worse.

So things are filled the width of the screens, and now it's going up. I am using a branch per screen wire (i hope that makes sense). So every two inches will be a branch going strait up.

Now I'm not sure if I should clip the length of the longer branches to let newer higher ones in, or just let the longer ones get longer and totally cut new branches. Sorta like reversie lollipopping.

I drew a picture. I really hope you guys get what I'm saying.

I'll be sure to tell you my Secret about the roots when I have more time. I promise.


----------



## Fred Flintstoner (Oct 20, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> I'm in a rush guys, but I need help.
> 
> I need to trim some stuff off my plants and don't know where to go now.
> 
> ...


Had to re-read but I def think I know what you are saying and it sound scary  When you flower your plants are going to vert more no matter what right, so if you choose to keep the lower branches i bet you will be hacking away at the top for a few weeks....which will also stimulate more growth on the bottom making things even bushier on the bottom...the whole mentality of having a light on top of the canopy is killing my thought process here for you though since you are doing a vert grow.

My best advice though would be to cut down the longer branches like you said to stimulate the internode growth for each of those branches possibly giving you more shoots facing the light directly. You can then monitor the top growth and trim as you see fit.

My two schillings I guess..


----------



## smoote1987 (Oct 20, 2009)

huh???

umm all i can say is that where ever you trim it will redirect the growth energy to the nearest possible new shoot as well as to repairing the trimmed spot. I mean your drawings look fine. I warn about cutting anything away that is growing how you want. I like to only trim away the shoots where i don't want them. I try to not trim anything for the last week or two of veg so that the new shoots have time to mature for flowering. 

Also as you said you should try to fill the entire screen before flower as you will be stopping any extra veg by using additives and mh. 

hope this helps.

ok so i got a better idea of what youre saying. hmmm thats a damn good question. 

well going with what i said above id say it is really up to you. The trick is to get the entire screen to fill up while leaving an inch or two of screen open while having a fresh crop of new shoots being established where you had to trim to keep from over growing. The idea is to have the entire screen have the exact same growth potential. Think of youre first grow and what you had to do to maintain a healthy scrog, except now your plants on the side of the screen instead of behind it. 

trimming the lower branches while allowing the rest of the plant to hit the top of the screen and simultaneously spread to the edges sounds best to me, and is coincidentally the method I tend to follow.


----------



## Iamtreehigh (Oct 20, 2009)

just got done giving this a quick read through, can't wait to see how this turns out in the end.

Hope everything is going well.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 20, 2009)

Thank you guys. I will go with that.

As for the roots, the only thing I have in my tank targeted at the roots is Dutch Master : Zone (LINK)

However... I had this in my tank the first two grows and the roots were nowhere near as nice as this time.

The big difference I've done this time is how I water. My first grows I tried to keep the roots in water all the time. This time they have had a lot more time in the air. At least the top parts of the roots. The water level has been between 30-60% ful. With the level getting down tho 10% full at times. So I've been drying them out a little.

The other thing is that with this less water, the airpump is more powerful in comparison... know what I mean. It's the same pump as before... but now it's only pusing through maybe 4 gallons total instead of 20-24.

So I guess the secret to my roots this time is less water and more air (i guess that's redundant).

About my trimming, my plant will end up looking like a feather more than a menorah... oh well.


----------



## neversummer28 (Oct 20, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> As for the roots, the only thing I have in my tank targeted at the roots is Dutch Master : Zone (LINK)


Maybe I missed something while reading the page (I mean, I am completely baked), but it sounds like this stuff doesn't work in the same way as h2o2 or Hygrozyme? Sounds like this is an additional supplement?

But dude, your roots are THICK! Hot damn!

P.S. Dodgers backs are against the wall, what will your boys do now? Looking like a Yanks-Phils 2009 World Series. Can either of the LA teams pull a Boston-style comeback?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 20, 2009)

neversummer28 said:


> Maybe I missed something while reading the page (I mean, I am completely baked), but it sounds like this stuff doesn't work in the same way as h2o2 or Hygrozyme? Sounds like this is an additional supplement?


I don't think you missed anything. Zone is not h202 nor hygrozyme. All I know is... it's meant to keep your tank clean and roots happy.

And my tank is always clean and my roots seem to be quite happy.

LA baseball sucks. Yeah, I don't sound like a good fan, but I just don't see any worth to the dodgers... and the Yankees with A rod in full tilt look pretty unbeatable.

Looks like it's going to be a completely boring world series. Phili vs NYC. Blah.


----------



## Fred Flintstoner (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the feedback on the roots bro. 

I have put my drip on a timer of 1 hour duration every 3 hours a couple weeks ago instead of continuous, hopefully next grow I will see better results after the 4 week mark. (I have also modified veg room with same time) Might have to pick up some of that zone as well next time im at the shop, looks promising.

laterz


----------



## neversummer28 (Oct 22, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> LA baseball sucks. Yeah, I don't sound like a good fan, but I just don't see any worth to the dodgers... and the Yankees with A rod in full tilt look pretty unbeatable.
> 
> Looks like it's going to be a completely boring world series. Phili vs NYC. Blah.


jigs bro, i don't like what i'm hearing. you can't ever lose faith. the fans help make the team. they always say philly fans are the worst... we throw batteries at players, snowballs at santa... we go from worshiping a team one minute to yelling profanities to the team the next minute. but this is all b/c we love our team and are there for them. we waited 25 years for our most recent championship.

stand by your team, they made it all the way to the nlcs and will be in contention again next year.

okay, i'm done preachin... i'll admit it... i'm a little scared of the yanks right now. hoping the angels keep wearing down their bullpen.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 22, 2009)

I appreciate the speech... it just shows you care. Can't really say I care right about now.

I do like the fact the broncos are 6-0.

Thanks a lot NS, tahoe, fred, robot, Dr. G... I appreciate your guys' support.

I just wanted to share with you all, becuase you are all my friends. Me and my wife had a great day out. We went to visit the Sequoia National Park. Got a look at General Sherman... he's the biggest tree on earth (by volume)... strange I know.

It was soooo beautiful. We stopped on the way to play in a river with a bunch of rocks around.

It was great.

I Love the Earth.

I was thinking of you a lot today tahoe.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 22, 2009)

The plants have been totally neglected lately.

I hope they forgive me.

Here's how they look as of 15 minutes ago.

In order they are Sour Grape, Purple Kush, Sour Grape, Casey Jones


----------



## donkeyote (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice pics, I can't effin' wait to finish up my biology degree and move to Cali.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice day out, bet you had fun hiking around. 


Thats a huge tree!!


----------



## abigail (Oct 22, 2009)

nice pics of your day hiking around the trees and stream. I saved some for personal use.
happy october 22.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 25, 2009)

dude you were in my back yard and didn't even drop by


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 26, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> dude you were in my back yard and didn't even drop by


Well then. I didn't know where you lived, but now that I do... I'm coming over. We were just scouting things for a better longer trip. We agreed on camping. I thought tent, she thought cabin, haha. I have never been through that part of cali before.

I gotta say Tulare and Visalia are beautiful. I always thought of them as the more ghetto parts of Bakersfield... boy was I wrong. Farmland... real nice. I could totally see myself living there one day. However... the thought of growing up there doesn't strike me as fun, so we'll spare the kid. Maybe when the kids go to college, we'll set up base at the foot of those mountains.

Oct 22 was my wifes and I's anniversary. I made another pizza and took a pic of the final product this time (someone asked). I can't have cheese, so my half is naked.

Hulk, I had a great time. I'm going to see the bristlecone pines next. They are up near Bishop. You ever been?

Don... we got lots of room out here. You better start saving though... it's expensive.

Here's pics of the plants. I am going to start flowering them next week. Nov. 1 will be in the dark.

I keep forgetting to mention... I've had issues with Powdery Mildew on fan leaves... I've moved more fans in. Are there any other remedies?

I'm going to the hydro store tommorow for more fans, and to ask about a spray.

The plants look good and set up to me for flowering. I am worried becuase it looks too thin to me... like there should be more plant. BUT, I'm always saying you should undergrow rather than overgrow, so I guess this is a good thing. After all the point is to get direct light on all the buds, so if it were thick that would be impossible.

I just hope I haven't pulled too many fan leaves. Oh well.

pics are of PK, SG, SG, CJ



bonus pic of cats in a tub


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Oct 26, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Farmland... real nice. I could totally see myself living there one day. However... the thought of growing up there doesn't strike me as fun, so we'll spare the kid. Maybe when the kids go to college, we'll set up base at the foot of those mountains.
> 
> Oct 22 was my wifes and I's anniversary. I made another pizza and took a pic of the final product this time (someone asked). I can't have cheese, so my half is naked.
> 
> Hulk, I had a great time. I'm going to see the bristlecone pines next. They are up near Bishop. You ever been?


 

Shit man theres no place like the mountains for a kid to grow up wish i lived out of the city, one day, oh and i have found some nice lots up around you for under 400k for 2 acers, cant wait tell the new house..............

.....Happy anniversary man, hmm half naked no kids that way  


I go up to bishop as much as possible, really wouldn't even mind living there besides the summers gets hella hot would rather be up in the mountain's in bishop, me and my girl go up there at least once a year. Lots of nice lakes shit everything up there is nice!!!!!!!


The soil plants are looking allot better man i was worried for a little while just probably was a pic before watering, The screens dam the screens half full and are going to start popping with buds looking forward to that keep it up.


----------



## Iamtreehigh (Oct 26, 2009)

Those plants are looking good. They've gotten bigger pretty quickly. Keep up the good work.


----------



## miztaj (Oct 26, 2009)

Damn jig u and ur wife look like hobbits under that big ass tree.lol Ur roots look like they belong to one of those sequoyah's,Sooo more O2 for the roots=bigg ass roots


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 26, 2009)

wow what a growth spurt great job jig kiu.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 27, 2009)

hey Jiggy, loving the pics! pizza looks sooo goood, why you gotta do that man, I'm jonesing for some pizza now!  LOL

you got really beautiful cats and the plants are looking real good. much better than the last post. keep up the good work! 
One Love


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 27, 2009)

So you guys rock. You all made my latest youtube video all popular and stuff, and they want me to put ads up and get paid. How sweet is that? I feel very special.

Also, my wife rocks. Becuase she is getting my new bulb here faster. I ordered it on Oct. 15. It was out of stock at the time said it would be shipped in 7-10 days. It did in fact ship in 7 days. It was sent out Oct. 22. However, there is a new FedEx service called SmartShip. Which basically means it costs $9 instead of $11 and the delivery time is up to 8 days instead of up to 4 days. I would understand if they had this in any way listed under shipping options. All they had was Ground, USPS, and Overnight. I chose ground. Same cost as USPS. Excpet USPS would have had my package here by now.

The expected delivery date was Oct. 31. I called bulbs.com and asked what the deal was. Apparently they just changed to that service and have not gotten around to changing anything on the website. The man thanked me for calilng it to their attention.

I then asked my wife to call... I went outside. She came out 5 mintues later saying it would be here on Thurday, oct. 29. Yes only a couple days difference, but I wanted this light about a week ago.

So yeah, my wife rocks.

Now... The Bad News. Powdery Mildew is one of the worst problems you can have.

Damn.

I guess it's like a disease, so there is no getting rid of it completely... just keeping it at bay. I about fainted when I asked my hydro store guy what he would do. He looked me in the eye and said: "Seriously I would cut everything down, spray the room with 10% bleach, and try again."

Damn.

I got another fan. I also got some sulpher powder that is supposed to really help.

Worst case senario I figure I can just harvest mildewy buds and make everything into hash... the trich's don't get mildewy do they?

Man that would suck... but it would be wild to have a QP of hash.


----------



## donkeyote (Oct 27, 2009)

that blows, where did the mildew originate from, you think?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 27, 2009)

donkeyote said:


> that blows, where did the mildew originate from, you think?


There wasn't enough air circulation in the room to begin with... not that no wind is good, but it probably wouldn't have turned to mildew without:

1. Me spraying the plants with water often.

2. The leak from the roof raising the humdity so a day or so.

I don't beleive I brought them with the clones or anythig like that.

Just sucks not following the rules means I could blow a whole grow... but that's why you do what you should... so stuff like this doesn't happen.


----------



## Iamtreehigh (Oct 27, 2009)

My heart just broke at the thought of chopping those plants down and starting over. 

I wanna research this powerdy mildew because I used to spray my plants down up to six times a day and tho I did get a schwag plant that had a mildewy smelling buds but nothing visible. 

I just remembered while I was typing this the reason I kept it so humid. The church plant I grew loved humidity, the description from Greenhouse seeds said it could take upto 85%. 

Hmm. I'll let you know if I find anything interesting on the mold thing.


----------



## Iamtreehigh (Oct 27, 2009)

I found this after doing a little reading on here. I don't know if this is practical or how you are at chemistry but check it out.
I've seen a lot of sulfur burn mentioned as well.






Quote:
permalink

Was reasearching PM and came across this article....Nice read....I think you can buy these blue crystals at homedepot


Quote:
Attention, not for novice or whiney gardeners. Do not attempt this if you are faint at heart. Do not attempt this if you are accident prone. And definitely do not attempt this if you need to ask someone what droopy or spotted leaves on plants mean. 

Have a re-occurring mildew problem that just wont go away? Tried everything on the market and am not convinced they work as well as they say? What are you to do? Make your own remedy of course. Now, we need to make an effective remedy that is so strong that you will see results the next day, safe for the plants when applied, leaves little or no residue when done, and is preferably consumed by the plants as a fertilizer while killing that dreaded white powder. Sounds too good to be true? If so stop reading, this post it is not for you. 

Now the key ingredient we will be using is sulfur, not the solid form found in most mildew controlling agents as thats highly ineffective and relatively useless, but a liquid form.one you will be making via chemistry. 

What you will need is a source of 10% Sulfuric Acid, Peroxide, Copper, two 5 gallon cleaned plastic paint pails, a large colander, a sturdy plastic stir stick, some rubber gloves, a pair of eye protectors, and some non Anti-bacterial soap. 

*10% Sulfuric Acid can be found as sink unclogging solutions which are readily sold in plumbing stores as well as Home Depot. Not all sink unclogging solutions are sulfuric acid but most are so youll have to read the labels. 

*Peroxide can be attained at any pharmacy or any facility that sells cleaning reagents. The higher the concentration the better. 

*Copper can be from copper pipes found in any plumbing store. Do not use pennies as it is illegal to destroy money plus they provide more contaminants than copper. It is also worth mentioning at this point that when selecting the copper source, look for one that is badly oxidized and avoid the really shiny ones. More will be explained later. 

*Plastic pails, colander, gloves, soap and eyewear? Well you need not proceed if you dont know where to get those items. 

A brief description of what we are doing and then a step by step guide to assist you. The sulfuric acid will be diluted with pure water and mixed with peroxide and copper to form a copper sulfate ion solution. When performed accordingly, the constituents in the solution will be consumed and the solution will consists of nothing more than copper sulfate solution and water. The copper sulfate will be extracted and collected to make a spray solution to treat the infested plants. Both copper and sulfur are required micronutrients so what we are essentially using is a fertilizer to kill the powdery mildew problem. 

Cu + H2O2 ==> CuO + H2O 
CuO + H2SO4 ==> CuSO4 + H2O 



Diluting Acid 
---------------- 
Make sure you are in a well ventilated area such as a garage when you do this step. Put your protection gear on and start by pouring 200 mL of sulfuric acid into your empty bucket. Then add 4 liters of pure water gently and carefully into the bucket. DO NOT ATTEMPT TO ADD ACID TO WATER---ONLY ADD WATER TO ACID. The immediate chemical reaction you will encounter will be that of enormous heat being released as the acid is diluted. The purer the acid the more heat is involved. I use a 99.9% pure acid and have no problems attaining temperatures of up to 100 C and higher. This exothermic reaction is so because of the purity of the acid. For chemical refineries to extract purer acid, their initial formula must be subjected to intense heat to purify. When the pure acid is diluted, it will release this intense heat back into the environment. At this stage, we need to stabilize the hot bucket and can do so by leaving it in a cool environment for about an hour. A laundry sink filled with cold water, a pile of snow, freezing outside temperatures,be creative. It should be noted that if you use a less than sturdy plastic pail, you will have a meltdown situation. 

Making the Potion 
---------------------- 
Once the bucket is warm to the touch you may proceed to the next step. Now, sulfuric acid is one of the most corrosive acids on earth so try not to spill it all over the place as it not only consume metals but it will also incinerate wood, eat concrete, burn holes in your clothes etc.The Sulfuric acid (H2SO4) will consume the copper (Cu) but very slowly. This is so because the acid can only dissolve the copper if it is oxidized or CuO. To wait for copper to naturally oxidize would take too long for this little gardener so an oxidizing reagent is needed; peroxide. Add 500 mL of peroxide into the mixture gently and give it a good careful stir. (Whatever you used to stir the mixture with be sure to rinse off thoroughly later). After the stirring is complete, add about 250 grams of copper into the bucket carefully. The more surface area you can provide for the chemical reaction the better ie. Smaller pieces instead of one large chunk. You will notice the solution begin to turn blue. Move the bucket into an environment that is out of place and is around 20 C for the reaction to progress more effectively. Let it sit for a day until all the copper is dissolved. If after a day and there still remains copper, add more peroxide to facilitate the reducing. DO NOT ADD MORE ACID. The more blue the solution is, the better. 


Extracting Crystals 
---------------------- 
Now that you have a bucket of copper sulfate solution, its time to extract the copper sulfate out of the solution. This can only proceed if the solution is a dark royal blue color. This is a relatively easy step as it entails freezing the solution until the copper sulfate crystallizes. This can be accomplished, by placing the bucket into a freezer for a day or just by leaving it outside in freezing cold temperatures. If left outside, place a lid over the solution to avoid contamination with passing debris. 

Collecting Crystals 
----------------------- 
You will now see beautiful royal blue crystals formed all along the sides of the bucket much like those purple amethyst crystals found in the core of some rocks. If you dont, you havent dissolved enough copper into the solution. Go back and add more peroxide and copper. The crystals will only form when the solution is saturated with CuSO4. With as little agitation as possible, carefully pour the remaining solution into another plastic bucket, outfitted with a colander, giving much attention not to disturb the crystal colony. A sudden avalanche here can be detrimental to your health. Gather and collect the remaining crystals into the colander and quickly rinse them in cold running water to wash off any excess solution. Do not rinse them for too long as it is unnecessary and will dissolve the crystals away. Store them in a plastic container. They will be wet, and shall remain wet as copper sulfate is a penta-hydrate, (each CuSO4 molecule attaches itself to 5 H2O molecule). It is also worth mentioning that the amount of crystals you receive will depend on the amount of acid and copper in the mixture as those are the key ingredients. The rate at which the copper is dissolved is controlled by the amount of peroxide present. 

Making the Spray Solution 
-------------------------------- 
The crystals are utilized by dissolving them into pure water again. Depending on the level of infestation, you should be using 1 to 7 grams per liter with 2 to 3 drops of soap as a wetting agent. Apply twice a week, for 2 weeks, 30 minutes before dawn. Spray until entire plant is completely wet including branches and stalks. Start low and work your way up to a higher concentration if needed. It can be applied from cuttings to the third week of flowering safely. Spraying anything, including pure water, after the third week of flowering will burn your trichs and turn them a dead brown color. You will see the powdery mildew infestation stopped immediately. Living PM looks soft and delicate and can be easily blown off with a gentle breeze. Dead mildew is nothing more than a hardened little white patch that may be removed with a firm rubbing of the fingers over the infested area. You will also notice the extra sulfur the plants consume will make them more resilient to the problem in the future. This solution will also kill other fungi and algae problems as well. It is not a controlling agent. IT KILLS THEM DEAD


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 27, 2009)

Holy crap bro... that sounds like something to blow my house up with, haha. I really appreciate you checking it out... I have been researching too, but didn't see that... so it does help having more than one person on the case.

I think I'll use the powder I got and use it as a spray. It can be used as both.

I didn't say before, but I was actually really lucky I went into the hydro store when I did... becuase there was a guy there who had PM (powdery mildew) problems too. Now, I don't know how reliable your average other customer at the hydro store is, but this guy struck meas quite serious. Had a bad ass dog with him. He bred them. He had wild ass tats on his arms and such... looked like someone who did things right if you know what i mean.

So this guy had been talking with the owner for a long time about new equipment and stuff, and the owner started helping me. Directed me towards 'Serenade' spray... then this guy pipes in. He's said he didn't mean to take away business, but i really needed to get this specific product. I guess his giant nemesis for a while was PM and he said he did it all... and while some of it worked well, the stuff he put me onto fixed the problem... kinda like the article above says. It kills it (mostly at least, i know what does that even mean).

Anyways, he said it should keep it away for 3 mo. with one use. I think I'll use it a couple times. I think I can beat this... we'll see.

I'll take a pic of the bottle later and give you all the lowdown, so you can tell your poor friends what to use when they have PM issues... becuase none of you guys will ever have to deal with it... becuase you will learn from my mistake... RIGHT? yall better.

Here's a video to cheer us all up.

[youtube]OCTavDuTAZo[/youtube]


----------



## Iamtreehigh (Oct 27, 2009)

Yea I can't say I would go with the mr wizard method if there is something you can buy. Funny how fate works out like that sometimes huh?

I got my fingers crossed for you.

It doesn't look like too much mildew in the vid. The soil plants are looking much better than they did before. And the hydro, man after seeing the difference of daily growth side by side with the soil I'm sold. I've been eyeing some plans i saw in an old issue of high times but it's a cross between aero and NFT not really hydro. Do you know anything about that? if it would grow at the about the same rate(or faster than soil?)


----------



## miztaj (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm sure jig will get the dreaded PM issue under control and enlighten us all.plenty to read about this PM.found a nice article with several productshttp://www.cannabisculture.com/v2/articles/2250.html


----------



## Iamtreehigh (Oct 27, 2009)

Iamtreehigh said:


> Yea I can't say I would go with the mr wizard method if there is something you can buy. Funny how fate works out like that sometimes huh?
> 
> I got my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> It doesn't look like too much mildew in the vid. The soil plants are looking much better than they did before. And the hydro, man after seeing the difference of daily growth side by side with the soil I'm sold. I've been eyeing some plans i saw in an old issue of high times but it's a cross between aero and NFT not really hydro. Do you know anything about that? if it would grow at the about the same rate(or faster than soil?)



So after I posted that I went to look at the hydro section and Unless this guy is the one that wrote the article for high times he copied this word for word but this is what I was thinking about, maybe on a smaller scale.
https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/116859-harvest-pound-every-three-weeks.html


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks for the support Miztaj... I'm gonna try and beat it for all of us.



Iamtreehigh said:


> Unless this guy is the one that wrote the article for high times he copied this word for word


I'm almost positive Stinkbud DID write that and sent it/ sold it to High Times. He's pretty bad (bad as in good).

I don't know much about the system... but I recommend it. It works real good.


----------



## Iamtreehigh (Oct 27, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks for the support Miztaj... I'm gonna try and beat it for all of us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh right on. After some more reading I can believe it was his idea. 

I need to get a place to grow already.

p.s. I'm checking out "so you think you can dance?" LOL thanks for turning me on to that. )That's only semi sarcasm due to the latina chick that was just on my tv shaking it.)


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 29, 2009)

Love that show... it's inspiring (to me at least).

Alright, so it's come time to water my soil girls again. What do I do, haha.

Ok... seriously, I am hoping to put everything into 12/12 in about 5 days. What kind of nutes should I give the little ones?

So far I have given them a big transplant watering (strait RO). I watered once with the ben. bac, molas., and cal-mag. Then I watered again with only RO. So 3 waterings in total... no nutrients fed yet.

For today... I'm thinking I'll give them a weak dose of Grow Big. Also another shot of the Ben. Bacteria + molasses. And a tiny bit of cal-mag.

This sound ok? I don't need to start on the tiger bloom or big bloom yet do I?

I swear you say the word bloom too many times and it sounds really wierd.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 29, 2009)

hey Jig, nice vert grow dude! lovely.... yeah man, those soil plants look like they could use some N. I would give the bloom too, but that's just me. some people would probably beg to differ. still tuned in and loving what I see bro....


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 29, 2009)

Right on Dr. G. Thanks for coming to the rescue.

I thought I'd update you guys on the hydro plants. No pics now... wife on phone and we have vonage, so you can't upload at same time without messing up the call. I'll take it for $25/ mo. unlimited long distance, even to west europe. and like 3c to mexico.... haha, I sound like a commercial. But really I like it. And you get to pick your area code. My wife chose her parents area code, so now they can call us and it's charges them for a local call.

Speaking of phones, you guys wouldn't beleive all the stuff Google Voice does. My wife got chosen for a beta version, and we got to choose the number. It's xxx 4our last name. gotta love that. Caller id says we are calling from Bountiful Utah. Anyways, you can control everything that is phone with google voice. You can have different peple that call you be forwaded to different phones (cell, home, work).. and you can have individual messages for different people. I guess normally it costs and arm and a leg to call england on a cell phone, but wife can punch in the number on google voice... then it calls her, then calls the other number, connects you like that. And it's like 10c min to UK or something... not sure. But worth checking out if you have big phone bills.

Ok so plants.... WOW, that mildew must have been just killing the plants, because now that it's in check a little the plants are blowing up... just fat. I think this whole deal is going to work.

The plants after I sprayed them were covered in the sulpher powder. When the water dried, it left the powder. I was thinking I would wash it off right then... but then thought to leave it. I called the nursery today and they said leave it 2 or 3 days. I'm going to leave it 3. I mean the plants are doing great, so I don't think it's urgent.

Very strange too, when I open my door, there is a slight smell of sulphur. You would think it to be bad.... I guess it's becuase the wonderful thing the sulphur has done, but I kinda like the smell. It makes me think of happy plants. That's a funny association.

I have a lot of trimmig to do... they are bushes up top.

Pics later.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 29, 2009)

Feed those soil plants a well balanced meal there man. They will love you for it, or in other words feed with both veg and bloom nutrients.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks a lot greenfirekilla... much apprecited.

With both you guys saying the same thing... and my own thoughts of a mix being good, i mixed up my brew.

You don't have to know what these values mean... they are more for my records:

I gave them each 1/2 gallon mix.
The gallon got 5 mL Grow Big, 5 mL Tiger Bloom, 5 mL Big Bloom, 5 mL Cal-Mag, 15 mL molasses, 6 tablespoons Oregonism.

We'll see how they like it.


----------



## donkeyote (Oct 29, 2009)

when you use the oregonism, do you aerate it overnight before adding it to the soil? And I agree that the plants look like they are ready for regular regimen of nutes.


----------



## Iamtreehigh (Oct 29, 2009)

Bloom bloom bloom bloom. 
Ha you were right.

What made you decide to add it after all? 

And I hope I speak for everyone when I say Enough suspense we wanna see some pics of the monters. lol


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 30, 2009)

yes please. keep them on a mix until about the 2nd week of the stretch during flower, so you won't run into really early yellowing. It will help the stretch as well.


----------



## neversummer28 (Oct 30, 2009)

oh man jigs, my heart dropped reading that you have a mildew problem. glad to hear it's coming under control. looking forward to seeing some close-up pics so i know what to look out for.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 2, 2009)

Damn don... calling me out! I forgot again to bubble the oregonism... I will try to remember next time. I would just put the right ammount in the RO with the molasses and bubble for 24 hours? Thanks again for staying on me about that... I appreciate it.

I will keep giving them a good mix till no more strecth.

I will look for mildew pics NS. Yes I was slipping on my documenting, but I didn't want to take many pics of the mildew becuase I wated to pretend it wasn't there.

OK UPDATE:

I was gone from home for 4 days... before leaving I turned the lights of and changed the timer to 12/12. The girls got 36 hours dark before starting the second leg of life. My wiife took care of them while I was gone. She sprayed off the sulphur dust with RO water. Added some RO to the tank, nothing else.

So.... I just opened the door about 30 minutes ago OOOOOO MMMMMMMM GGGGGGG.

Don't know what happened. Can we say S-T-R-E-T-C-H---------. It's a JUNGLE in there. No kidding.

I wish you could all see this in person, it's insane.

Here's a couple pics.

Props to renegadereefer... I have been stopping at pet stores for a couple months now... and finally found one.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 2, 2009)

Im just wondering what the bud structure will be like.....


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 2, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> Im just wondering what the bud structure will be like.....


Me too bro.... I seriously cannot wait to see how this thing turns out. I can't even imagine.

I'm really excited about the progress and to watch what happens next.

I'm so damn inspired. Life is so wide open and awesome.

For real, you guys need to pm me, find out why I'm so fucking pumped.

And it aint a secret, just personal.


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey JigFresh, or should I say Mr. Popular!! Haha joking man. 

Very nice journal you have here. I may have to come out to California when you harvest and get a little taste for myself. One of theses days my friend, we will sit back, smoke some ganja and play Ninja Gaiden!!! Until then, keep it growing!!!


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 2, 2009)

I love it man looks great, I've been lurkin around your thread . . .


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 2, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> I may have to come out to California when you harvest and get a little taste for myself. One of theses days my friend, we will sit back, smoke some ganja and play Ninja Gaiden!!!


Well a bit of great news... my co-op has blue dream clones now.

Next grow will be at least partly Blue Dream... man i love that smoke.



NewGrowth said:


> I love it man looks great, I've been lurkin around your thread . . .


Thanks NewGrowth... you were actually I think the very first person to say something kind to me on RIU. It's an honor to have you lurking, and I am happy to contribute at least to your entertainment... give you back some good vibes.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Nov 2, 2009)

Plants are looking great man.  Going to be fun seeing how much you can pull of this setup


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 2, 2009)

I wanna grow some blue dream..... lucky .....


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 2, 2009)

great progress huh! ....as always ... fabulous work jig!


----------



## Fred Flintstoner (Nov 2, 2009)

Jig you bastard, its a jungle in there!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 2, 2009)

Ho are you going to keep the buds from pointing to the floor?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 3, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> Ho are you going to keep the buds from pointing to the floor?


uh.... i was going to figure that out when it happened.

Until then I will keep praying it doesn't happen.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 3, 2009)

you could stretch another net approximately 3-5 inches away from the first ???


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 3, 2009)

The vert is Sick Jig!  Right On!


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Nov 3, 2009)

When are you adding the hps?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 3, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> When are you adding the hps?


Man.... such a big thing this question. And nothing to do with growing or plants.

I messed up. The bulb with all the drama wrapped around it... is the wrong bulb. I ordered the wrong one.  So now, I have a 250w MH ballast, and a 250w conversion bulb that fits a HPS ballast. So I really don't know what to do. The two real options are, 1. buy a 250w MH bulb and use MH for flower. 2. buy a 250w HPS ballast and use the conversion bulb for flower.

I'm leaning towards 2... then I would have ballasts a plenty, and the bulb I had wouldn't be a waste, and sometime I can get a 250w HPS bulb and then there would be 650w of HPS.

I'm pretty overwhelmed with this whole grow right now, but still having fun. I'm giving the girls some bushmaster today, running it for 24 hous... then onto flower nutes.

Thanks for the interest gfk (and everyone else).


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 3, 2009)

I gave each girl 2 gallons RO, 4 mL Bushmaster, 8 mL Max Grow, 2mL Zone.

I will run this 24 hours... the start them on Bloom nutes.

I'm also thinking of spraying them with Sulphur powder again. Keep that PM gone gone gone.

It's time for magic. Are you guys ready to see the closet full of buds? I know I am.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Nov 3, 2009)

Ok so when are you planning on adding the 400w hps that you have? The plants need to get used to that hps bulb.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 3, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Ok so when are you planning on adding the 400w hps that you have? The plants need to get used to that hps bulb.


I'll do it right now.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Nov 3, 2009)

A mix of HPS and MH is good as well just run the MH along with the HPS. There have been studies about it saying its "supposed" to produce more resin. Don't quote me on that cause I have experience using both just from what I've read.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 3, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> A mix of HPS and MH is good as well just run the MH along with the HPS. There have been studies about it saying its "supposed" to produce more resin. Don't quote me on that cause I have experience using both just from what I've read.


I'm a big fan of MH, HPS mix. I guess my thinking on this grow going with all HPS was for the extra lumens to cover the extra screen area.

Both my first two grows I flowered under 400w HPS and 250w MH... and you saw he pics on the first page. Many many many trichs.

I think I'll just order the MH bulb.

Here's pics of the chage over.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Nov 3, 2009)

Awesome looking very good. Those plants have just freaking exploded man. Keep it up and watch that mold.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 3, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Awesome looking very good. Those plants have just freaking exploded man. Keep it up and watch that mold.


Thanks for the support bro. I apprecite it.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Nov 3, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks for the support bro. I apprecite it.


Anytime bro anytime. I know you've probably already mentioned it but, where are you mounting the MH above or below the HPS?


----------



## Fred Flintstoner (Nov 4, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> I gave each girl 2 gallons RO, 4 mL Bushmaster, 8 mL Max Grow, 2mL Zone.
> 
> I will run this 24 hours... the start them on Bloom nutes.
> 
> ...


Ahh bushmaster, a scary this to me it is. Curious, can you post to us how much you use/plan on using and how quickly you usually see results? I am interested in that and would love to hear your feedback on it bro.


----------



## DST (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi Jikgfresh,

Firstly, my sincere apologies for not stopping by sooner..I am sure you know what it's like, I am still discovering grows on re on a daily basis that are rockin.

Well this morning I have done abosultey no work whatsoever as going through 43 pages can be quite some work. I have seen your high and lows, and your losses (RIP - Otis) quite an emotional journey (not sure if you have succeeded in your quest for children yet - one thing at a time though.)

Props to Greenfirekilla420 for putting me onto your thread. I must say, I hope things work out for me on the Vertical grow I am venturing into as well as it is for you (well, it's a semi vertical, step grow - kinda like the Spanish Steps - I wish)

A couple of thing I noticed, Mildew - aaaaaggggghhhh. Yup, I also got it with my last grow, and I have vowed never to foliar feed again - don't do it, I am sure that's what causes it (no prob in previous grows without foliar feeding.) But as we all like to say, (thats my opinion) I bought Silinal by EcoStyle which is an organic remedy and seems to work reasonably well (spray before lights out.) Then you just need to keep a look out that it is not getting onto the smaller bud leaves. But it is possible to still go the distance.

I also saw the soil grow you started and second Dr G, those girls look like they need more N. How are they doing now (was difficult to tell in the last pic) I use one fert through veg and flower, then add a PK 13+14 to the flower stage, and that's it.

Well I am sub'd now so there is no getting rid of me. I was a little confused as I didn't see any Headbands in the grow? Did I miss something?

Rep on it way Jig, happy flowering man.

DST


P.S I love the mix of grow, green, and life (day to day shots) - really really makes the journal top notch!!)


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 4, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> you could stretch another net approximately 3-5 inches away from the first ???


This has definitely crossed my mind.



greenfirekilla420 said:


> where are you mounting the MH above or below the HPS?


At the moment I am planning on putting it below the HPS... but I am leaving options open.



Fred Flintstoner said:


> Ahh bushmaster, a scary this to me it is. Curious, can you post to us how much you use/plan on using and how quickly you usually see results? I am interested in that and would love to hear your feedback on it bro.


Ok... so Bushmaster. I've used it once on my Purple Kush grow (see signature). Then I used it like this: Added 2 mL/ gal. Bushmaster, plus my Dutch Master Zone and DM Max Grow. Zone is root condtioner stuff, Max is additive to help nute uptake. I ran this mix for 24 hours only. I beleive the ppm to be around 150-200. When I changed the rez after 24 hours, I filled back up with weak Flower nutes... My opinion is that the BM is still working and I don't want to burn anything.

I used BushMaster last grow. I changed the rez to the BM mix and I turned out the lights for 36 hours starting Midnight on a Friday. On Sunday when the lights came on I saw that the plants had not grown any taller at all. On Tuesday morning when the lights came on (so the beginning of the third day of 12/12)... all 5 plants had pistals EVERYWHERE. It looked like my first grow after 12 days of 12/12.



DST said:


> Well this morning I have done abosultey no work whatsoever as going through 43 pages can be quite some work. I have seen your high and lows, and your losses (RIP - Otis) quite an emotional journey (not sure if you have succeeded in your quest for children yet - one thing at a time though.)


Don't get fired. And thankyou so much for remembering little otis. No kids (or pregnancy yet)... I think I might smoke too much.  



DST said:


> Props to Greenfirekilla420 for putting me onto your thread. I must say, I hope things work out for me on the Vertical grow I am venturing into as well as it is for you.


Much props to Greenfirekilla... thanks for spreading the word my man.

Vertical Revolution for sure.



DST said:


> Well I am sub'd now so there is no getting rid of me. I was a little confused as I didn't see any Headbands in the grow? Did I miss something?


We don't want to get rid of you. And what you missed is that my co-op stopped carrying Headband clones, so I got sour grape instead.

Now my co-op is carrying Blue Dream... can't wait for that.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 4, 2009)

[youtube]aQOInH4Gsac[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey Jig, nice update. Don't worry, I won't get fired, it's my company Just taking it easy after a nice result yesterday (been a long time coming - damn recession!!!) That Green Wall is coming on strong

Peace, DST


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Nov 4, 2009)

Wow yall got hit by the recession as well? I didn't know it spanned that far. Its been slim pickings down here in the south of the US of A. Jobs are very hard to come by. And shit I wouldn't even think about opening my own business down here. If you aint a coorperate company I say you last no longer than a year and a half. I've watched atleast 6 shops come and go in the same shopping center in about two years. Ahhhh I'll stop rambaling I'm fuggin baked as hell.  Jig, DST


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 4, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Wow yall got hit by the recession as well? I didn't know it spanned that far. Its been slim pickings down here in the south of the US of A. Jobs are very hard to come by. And shit I wouldn't even think about opening my own business down here. If you aint a coorperate company I say you last no longer than a year and a half. I've watched atleast 6 shops come and go in the same shopping center in about two years. Ahhhh I'll stop rambaling I'm fuggin baked as hell.  Jig, DST


Let's ramble a little more.... it's my journal so it's all good. I have my own business too. Best part about mine is the startup cost: $0. I work from home on my computer getting work by placing free ads. I could be doing what I do from Siberia (as long as I could get high speed). Anything is possible. Hell, I have a few contracts that pay me $50 an hour. I mean, I'm pretty good and smart at things, but I'm not worth no $50, are you serious. Even in this recession. A friend of mine in Real Estate sold $21 M worth of real estate in the past year... and it hasn't exactly been the best year for that kind of stuff.

Just trying to throw a little encouragement out there. Things like starting your own business, having it work out, and having it pay you a bunch of money is not the most probable or reasonable sounding thing... BUT you have to admit IT IS Possible. 

Morning update... I beleive the BushMaster has stopped the stretch.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Nov 4, 2009)

I wish I got into computers at an earlier age. I want to open my own hydro store when I move out of FL. I'm working on a degree in horticulture to go along with that. My plan is to have a hydro and then a nursery right behind it with a bunch of different kinds of plants and different styles of growing. Its all a dream right now but in a couple years I'm sure I can make it a reality.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Nov 4, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Best part about mine is the startup cost: $0. I work from home on my computer getting work by placing free ads..


 
Dam man i have been trying to find a legit at home job for a year now, paid three diffrenent companys to send me info and help me startup. They just took the money it was bullshit. I found a few places that say you can build things or mail shit blablabla but they never ended up being lagit. Where did you find this place at?? I have another little one on the way so i get to go back to work wooo hooo but if i could just work at home that work out great been looking into it since my first son was born.



Oh yea man i smoke at least 2gs a day, i got tons of sperm, dam stains on the ceiling lmao  alright to much info  going to get the snip snip yikes


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 4, 2009)

Yes.... possibly tmi... but you made me LAUGH    .

I didn't find my business anywhere bro. My wife thought of it. My business started like this: I woke up one day and put an ad on craigslist for "Internet Work" and over time I've got responses. Don't work with or for anyone. Just me (my wife helps me a lot).

Anything you pay to learn to make money is a scam. IF they really taught you to make money, they would work it out so they got a percentage, know what I mean. Plus, there aren't really any secrets out there... just information and knowledge and that costs nothing, especially when you know where to look for it.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Nov 4, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Yes.... possibly tmi... but you made me LAUGH    .
> 
> I didn't find my business anywhere bro. My wife thought of it. My business started like this: I woke up one day and put an ad on craigslist for "Internet Work" and over time I've got responses. Don't work with or for anyone. Just me (my wife helps me a lot).
> 
> Anything you pay to learn to make money is a scam. IF they really taught you to make money, they would work it out so they got a percentage, know what I mean. Plus, there aren't really any secrets out there... just information and knowledge and that costs nothing, especially when you know where to look for it.


Yea sounds like your add worked out for you , i had some handyman ads on there but allot of the jobs i was asked to do i didnt want to take didnt feel like i was qualifed to do it, i would build/do it for my self but not for someone still need more experiance. 

I wonder how much sperm banks pay  jk but serious lmao


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 4, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> Yea sounds like your add worked out for you , i had some handyman ads on there but allot of the jobs i was asked to do i didnt want to take didnt feel like i was qualifed to do it, i would build/do it for my self but not for someone still need more experiance.
> 
> I wonder how much sperm banks pay  jk but serious lmao


Not everyone needs an expert. I'm no expert. I do crappy work if you compare it to a professional. And my ad didn't work.... hundreds of ads worked. Can't get a job without tellng people you want to do it.

Seriously, you should see some of the junk websites I've made. The clients weren't mad becuase I was honest. My ads say something like "If you are looking for an afordable assistant and are not picky on time or professionality.... I'm your guy"

I don't get the awesome jobs I guess, but I get work. There is always work. Maybe not a lot, maybe not what you want, but there is always work. I mean not EVERYBODY is out a job.... just seems like it these days.

Keep putting out ads... and be honest with the people you will be surprised. Hell, I do handyman work for my neighbors. They aren't rich, and I've never done handyman work before... but it helps them becuase they don't have to pay for a professional plumber or electrician, and I get some extra cash. Not much but lets me keep building the closet.

That contract for $50 and hour. The only reason I have it is becuase what the other people who pitched for it quoted. One person wanted $120/ hr the other $150/ hr. I'm really not very execptional on the computer... just capable.

No excuses hulk.... you are much better than you know yourself to be. And that goes for all of us, even me. We really don't suck as much as we think we do... it's just a lifetime full of haters that makes us think that.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 4, 2009)

Boring I know, but it helps me.

Casey Jones: 4.5 gallons RO, 10 mL Silica, 8 mL Zone, 20 mL Cal-Mag, 10 mL Max Bloom, 8 mL Max Grow, 20 mL Potash, 20 mL Bloom A, 20 mL Bloom B.

ppm: 800

Sour Grape: 15 mL Cal-Mag, 15 mL Bloom A, 15 mL Bloom B. (rest same)

Look at the pic of the internode spacing after the addition of BUshMaster.... crazy huh?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 4, 2009)

gotta have that blend of macro and micro going into flower .... thats a good well rounded nute selection ..... I am proud of you, and stoked for all your recent and future developments.... I look forward to growing alongside you for a long time


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 4, 2009)

Right on loadeddragon. For sure we are a band of brothers. Growing good herb and living well. I guess there is no such thing as too many good vibes.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 4, 2009)

TLD and Jig .... totally agree, no such thing as too many good vibes ..... catch the flo, and stick with it. It has a tendency to meander at times and might be be lost momentarily, but with effort, that path, that energy is always there for you to latch on and Ride! 


jigfresh said:


> Right on loadeddragon. For sure we are a band of brothers. Growing good herb and living well. I guess there is no such thing as too many good vibes.


----------



## DST (Nov 4, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Boring I know, but it helps me.
> 
> Casey Jones: 4.5 gallons RO, 10 mL Silica, 8 mL Zone, 20 mL Cal-Mag, 10 mL Max Bloom, 8 mL Max Grow, 20 mL Potash, 20 mL Bloom A, 20 mL Bloom B.
> 
> ...


Interesting to see the difference, nice little pic. gonna get some tight bud from that.

good luck with your growing and yer business jig.

Best quote I saw:
"Stop watching the news, and go and make your own news"

Peace,

DST


----------



## Fred Flintstoner (Nov 4, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Yes.... possibly tmi... but you made me LAUGH    .
> 
> I didn't find my business anywhere bro. My wife thought of it. My business started like this: I woke up one day and put an ad on craigslist for "Internet Work" and over time I've got responses. Don't work with or for anyone. Just me (my wife helps me a lot).
> 
> Anything you pay to learn to make money is a scam. IF they really taught you to make money, they would work it out so they got a percentage, know what I mean. Plus, there aren't really any secrets out there... just information and knowledge and that costs nothing, especially when you know where to look for it.


First off, thanks much for the bushmaster info. I believe it might be something i will try out in a couple grows from now once I have gotten a few other details ironed out. I am also going to try some of the dutchmaster for my roots that you suggested.

Ahhh, and as a LEvel 2 Systems Administrator I like that you are taking your work to the home front. I am beginning to think no matter how much the job pays, the level of stress of workload I currently have is a bit insane. JOb security in a corporate environment at least  

Thanks again Jig!


----------



## Fred Flintstoner (Nov 4, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> We really don't suck as much as we think we do... it's just a lifetime full of haters that makes us think that.


Well fucking said man. I went from pest control to corporate level network administration after I stopped listening to haters and went back to school. Listen to the positive, and use the negative as nothing but motivation!


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Nov 4, 2009)

Just found this grow. Very interesting. The ladies look beautiful! I will stick around for the show.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 5, 2009)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Just found this grow. Very interesting. The ladies look beautiful! I will stick around for the show.


#1Raiderfan420... Thanks so much for joining the party. It's a blast in here. There's gonna be some killer smoke soon too. We'll forgive you for being a raiders fan. 

These pics are dedicated to you bud:

Oh... and who ever said the 'van by the river' thing... that was beyond funny. I loved it.

Last thing... the spots on the leaves are the sulphur powder dried on them. I will rinse it off in a couple days.


----------



## steelherman (Nov 5, 2009)

That looks smoken. Thats 4 plants right? Thats some nice work on the screen...... Nice


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 5, 2009)

steelherman said:


> That looks smoken. Thats 4 plants right? Thats some nice work on the screen...... Nice


Welcome steelherman. Yes... there are 4 plants total.

We got 2 hydro/ screen plant. 1 - Casey Jones (sour diesel x trainwreck) and 1 - Sour Grape (sour diesel x purple elephant).

Then there is two soil plants. 1 - Sour Grape and 1 - Purple Kush.

Oh man I'm excited at the rapid progress now. I will be adding another 250 watts of light in 6 days. My new ballast is delivered on Nov. 10. Then it will be really bright.

I'm also planning on raising up the plant on the right, so that the tops are around even. Keep the brightest light focused on the main branches/ tops.

Any guess on what's a possible yield off these things?

Think I can get a pound off each? Should I only hope for 5 oz each plant? I am shooting for cool pound each, but whatever happens is cool.

This is fun.


----------



## Mc Lovin (Nov 5, 2009)

i just joined and saw yours ima have to keep my eye on this one.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 5, 2009)

sweet man ... this is gonna be so so so sweet in finishing up ....the buddage density should be phenomenal and staggering for sure ....


----------



## Iamtreehigh (Nov 5, 2009)

Looking bad ass bro. I'm sure the pics don't do it justice.


----------



## josh b (Nov 6, 2009)

uve got sum nice growth going on there with ur plants,wish i had the same keep it up =)

thanks


----------



## renegadereefer (Nov 6, 2009)

Glad I could be of some help! If idda known you were still looking for one I would have picked one up and sent it to you! Anyhow, keep me posted on wether or not it works! Everything looks amazing!


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Nov 6, 2009)

Dude wow the big one is going crazy. I say close to a half pound per plant minimum. Those plants are huge bro.


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 6, 2009)

Looks awesome man


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 6, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Looks awesome man


Mc Lovin.... Josh b.... welcome. I knew someone was missing. No worries about being late... the good stuff is jus getting going now.

Tahoe, Treehigh, New Growth.... thanks for the love. Totally makes the plants grow better. I appreciate it, really helping the situation.

Renegade... Thank you for the offer. I didn't know you were cool like that. Now I do. 

GreenFire.... bro... I would be so stoked with 8 zips per. Thanks for 'weighing in' haha. I bet I could double whatever I get next grow... once I know what's going on.

HA... I'm already looking forward to the next. I think I'm gonna get someones caregiver rights and really get things going. Maybe even veg some girls all winter to put in a greenhouse next year.

Ok ok... vert screen, concentrate. Alright. I'm good.

Guys... do you think I should trim more off. I am a little worried about it getting too thick, and moldy. Or not great use of light. I know its hard by pics and even harder becuase this is a totally different way of growing, but if there are any opinions I'll take them.

And if you need more pics to offer an opinion let me know... I'll take them.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Nov 6, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Mc Lovin.... Josh b.... welcome. I knew someone was missing. No worries about being late... the good stuff is jus getting going now.
> 
> Tahoe, Treehigh, New Growth.... thanks for the love. Totally makes the plants grow better. I appreciate it, really helping the situation.
> 
> ...


IMO opinion I would only ONLY trim the very very small lower growth just popping out. The bigger branches will still make for decent nugs. You don't want to hinder yeild.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Nov 7, 2009)

This thing looks likte a hedge, just rediculious. I rate it five fans-


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2009)

Hey Jig, what did you use as your cool tubes? I looked at the first few pages again but couldn't find a description.

I have been struggling with the temps in my cupboard (I have gone from 400-600w but didn't think I would see such an increase (mid twenties b4, now up to 30 degree C - which is ehm - 86f) I don't know if it is because the bulb is hanging vertically or not...?

p.s I'll second Raiderfan420 on that, looks like a bloody bush, I don't want to stop by your journal and find you have trimmed it into the shape of a poodle...

DST


----------



## DaveTheNewbie (Nov 9, 2009)

this isn't a hijack, but a question / observation

your screen is outside your plants, and you tie your plants to the screen to stop the growing away from the screen

my screen is inside the plants, and the plants grow into it. i have to keep pulling them outside of it

do you have any thoughts on the differences?

here is an old piccie : https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/606593d1257230495-vertical-growing-vertscrog.jpg


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks Raiderfan. DST: I won't be trimming any more off. We are riding with what we got.

Here's the old light constuction:

https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/161300-batwing-reflector-cool-tube-40-a-2.html#post2315758

What up dave.... you are allowed to ask questions here. As long as they aren't "Why are you such an idoit", haha.

I haven't thought about the infront of/ behind the screen too much as for positives and negatives.

The reason I'm doing it this way, is because I physically can't reach behind the screens. My closet is too small to have things different really. So that's why I tie back.

One think I do think about vert screens is that ties are needed. In my flat screen, the plants would want to grow up, so I could use the screen to hold them back. With the vert they want to grow both up and into the light, so I find the ties useful to not only hold them 'back' from the light, but to 'adjust' their vertical growth to fan it out how I like.

Also Dave... I am watching a grow like your's over on VerticalGreen.org. Maybe it's you. If not, you might want to check things out there.


----------



## fishindog (Nov 9, 2009)

wow jig i love it....impressive makes me want to do a vert grow


----------



## DaveTheNewbie (Nov 9, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Also Dave... I am watching a grow like your's over on VerticalGreen.org. Maybe it's you. If not, you might want to check things out there.



nope not me, but ill pop over and take a look


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 10, 2009)

Fishin!... Welcome. So glad to see your name bud. If you have been here already forgive me.

So... my 250 just arrived. I'm gonna try to get it in and lit so I can show you guys pics.

I am planning on having the 400w be HPS though out the end of the grow. The 250w I was thinking of running it like this:

week 2-3 HPS
week 4-7 MH
week 8-Finish HPS

I'm not exactly sure of the reasoning... I guess HPS makes for fatter nugs, so that's why I figured I'd have it on near the end when the calyxes swell. I also guess that MH makes for more trichs, so that's why I have it in the middle when most of the trichs come marching in.

Any opinions on this?

I'll hope to have pics tonight. I'm stoked.

I'm also going to build platforms for the soil plants to get them more in the light and get them off the ground. I still need bigger fans and need a place to put them.


----------



## Fred Flintstoner (Nov 10, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Fishin!... Welcome. So glad to see your name bud. If you have been here already forgive me.
> 
> So... my 250 just arrived. I'm gonna try to get it in and lit so I can show you guys pics.
> 
> ...


That is very interesting Jig. I have only learned of MH for Veg and HPS for Flowering just due to classic spectrum difference of MH for Leaves and HPS for Buds and Stems. Ideally both at the same time if one can afford to?

Where did you learn of the trichs and MH factor? Would the trichs also come hopping in, instead of marching?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 10, 2009)

Fred Flintstoner said:


> That is very interesting Jig. I have only learned of MH for Veg and HPS for Flowering just due to classic spectrum difference of MH for Leaves and HPS for Buds and Stems. Ideally both at the same time if one can afford to?
> 
> Where did you learn of the trichs and MH factor? Would the trichs also come hopping in, instead of marching?


I got the MH thing from another member on this site: lilmafia. If I am not mistaken another member suscribes to the idea: smokeandcoke. Anyways, lilmafia swears that when plants are flowered under MH they are frostier and tastier than the HPS stuff.

The reason I beleive this is from my own experience. I had my dual batwing thing going on, so the plants on the left were getting mostly MH, but the plants on the right were getting mostly HPS. The HPS side was heavier and the MH side was prettier looking. It could just be my imagination, but I thought the side with the MH had more trichs.

One major flaw in my reasoning in regards to my setup is this. The HPS was a 400 the MH a 250. So the HPS nugs being fatter would obviously come from more watts and much more lumens.

Speaking of lights: If using the same wattage... HPS has quite a bit more lumens than MH. I'm not saying anything about this... just an exrta light fact.


----------



## DaveTheNewbie (Nov 10, 2009)

pretty sure jig is right in his reasoning. 
- a) most people cant be bothered swapping lights mid grow
- b) most people want weight more than anything else (cause thats where the money is) (sad but true)


----------



## Premo42 (Nov 10, 2009)

Lookin awesome Jig! Looking Threw your last grows have givin me and everyone such great ideas. I couldn't read every post cuz I just dont have that much time. But this grow is such a crazy great idea cant wait to see the results. What a great site! 
I


----------



## Premo42 (Nov 10, 2009)

I Think that light cycle is a great idea to try out. My buddy only uses MH and they always look pretty with lots of crystals. HPS always makes them lankier and sometime look unhealthy but still grow more bud. Since your lights are virticle try to use them both maybe.? Being virtical will distribute light better than the first grow.


----------



## Premo42 (Nov 10, 2009)

I am nearing the end of my first grow now and getting very excited. Just one big plant getting all that light hehe. My second batch of four clones is a couple weeks in now and i have been trying something different with them each one. I have been using pipe cleaners to tie branches down around the lid of the roughneck res. Seeing how your scrog has inspired me.


----------



## cerberus (Nov 11, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> I got the MH thing from another member on this site: lilmafia. If I am not mistaken another member suscribes to the idea: smokeandcoke. Anyways, lilmafia swears that when plants are flowered under MH they are frostier and tastier than the HPS stuff.
> 
> The reason I beleive this is from my own experience. I had my dual batwing thing going on, so the plants on the left were getting mostly MH, but the plants on the right were getting mostly HPS. The HPS side was heavier and the MH side was prettier looking. It could just be my imagination, but I thought the side with the MH had more trichs.
> 
> ...


I agree with this completely. I have 800 watts in flower (1 400 MH & 1 400 HPS) I can deff. see a difference from stricy HPS flowers. They just look nicer and juicier.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 11, 2009)

Premo42. I'm so glad you could draw a little ispiration. This site is freaking AWESOME. Lot's of great ideas, great buds (both the kind you hang out with and the kind you smoke). Keep us posted on the grow.... or better yet, give us a link to the journal.

cerberus - glad to have you here my friend. The true test of how this whole thing works will be in the result. I'm stoked you'll be here when as it slowly arrives.

Not too much to report. Things look good. No signs of mildew. Little preflowers are looking more formidable all the time.

I got really busy with things so no light yet. Maybe tonight. I know you guys can wait. The plants may not be able to. I'm mean sometimes.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Nov 11, 2009)

I might have asked you this already but not sure......

..... Are you going to add the co2 when your in flowering?? 

Hows that dehumidifier working for you ?? thats next on my list!!! well besides the clones



edit: have you checked out dystopias vscrog


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi Jig,

You grow is looking real good. You have increased your effective growing area quite a bit if this works. My favorite shot you took was the overhead looking down you can really see how they form around your screen. I got a question for you, about the height of the grow. Having the light on the side of the plant, do you think your plants are growing more sideways, like toward the light instead of up? 

Oh I like your choice of lighting too. I believe the light wavelength in the MH will produce more trichs but HPS will get you the weight. I flowered with a 1k watt 3100k MH mixed with 2 250w HPS. That worked real well.


----------



## neversummer28 (Nov 11, 2009)

oh man jigs, you know what i started wondering when i was looking at that wall of weed of yours? imagine if wrigley field's outfield wall was like your closet.


----------



## Fred Flintstoner (Nov 11, 2009)

neversummer28 said:


> oh man jigs, you know what i started wondering when i was looking at that wall of weed of yours? imagine if wrigley field's outfield wall was like your closet.


LMAO! I would actually like the cubs myself if that were true 

Well the MH and thrichome production sounds great. The posts regarding combinations sound perfect too. The best ratio perhaps is the next question in the overall scheme? I know you are limited in grow space, so consider it a stoner question 

"2 MH to 3 HPS for High yield and maximum trichome production! As seen on TV dood."


----------



## cerberus (Nov 12, 2009)

I am pretty happy with the 50/50 MH/HPS but I am looking at moving up to the 2 400's (hps/mh) and adding a 1k HPS (someone I know is giving up there K for adoption) But at any ratio the mixing of types just makes since, full spectrum of light. and yes my plants mostly under the MH are frostier than the ones under the HPS but not quite as large. (I have two plants on either end of the space one gets mostly HPS the other MH) and the theory seems true, HPS bigger MH frostier, the ones in the middle? . jussst right 

Jig, I really dig the lades style walls man, I might have to nick that idea from ya, I am thinking my next cycle will have the walls lined like yours (except I'm a dirt guy) and maybe some smallies (1 wk veg) on the floor just cause I'm greedy. I think your going to be pretty happy with your results, this grow looks super kind.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 12, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> ..... Are you going to add the co2 when your in flowering??
> 
> Hows that dehumidifier working for you ??
> 
> edit: have you checked out dystopias vscrog


I'm not adding co2 as my light fan is on all the time, it would just suck all the co2 right out.

I don't have any dehumidifiers... it's just been dry as hell. I tried one my first grow I think, but any one that would fit in the closet wouldn't do enough. And when I fit the giant one in there it just heated up the room like crazy and didn't extract any water.

Thanks for the link. I haven't looked at anyone else's vert grow on RIU. Not trying to be a prude, I just am not spending enough time on my plants as is... any more reading and I'd spend less time.

I checked it out though... really cool. I love the screens and especially the vert ones.

Thanks again for the link.



cruzer101 said:


> Having the light on the side of the plant, do you think your plants are growing more sideways, like toward the light instead of up?


I had actually never thought of this cruzer. It may well be that they didn't get very tall, as they were feeding on light from the side. Actually sounds quite probable now that I think about it.

Maybe next time I'll veg with a 250 vertical, and the 400 overhead. That way they will reach for the 400, but the sides will get good base growth as well.

Awesome bringing that up.

And thanks for the support/ confirmation the HPS/ MH mix is where it's at.



neversummer28 said:


> oh man jigs, you know what i started wondering when i was looking at that wall of weed of yours? imagine if wrigley field's outfield wall was like your closet.


Dude. I want to start a petition, haha. Sign here to have the ivy at wrigley replaced with 'Casey Jones'. Then at the end of each season it would be harvest time. Make the off-season real nice.

I love it NS. Thanks for stopping by.



Fred Flintstoner said:


> The best ratio perhaps is the next question in the overall scheme?
> 
> "2 MH to 3 HPS for High yield and maximum trichome production! As seen on TV dood."


Well, all I can speak from is experience. So far I have flowered under 250 mh and 400 hps. Which is very very close to 2 to 3, It's actually 2 to 3.2. And I like that mix. However, I have never compared it to anything, so basically my opinion is baseless.



cerberus said:


> I am pretty happy with the 50/50 MH/HPS but I am looking at moving up to the 2 400's (hps/mh) and adding a 1k HPS (someone I know is giving up there K for adoption) But at any ratio the mixing of types just makes since, full spectrum of light. and yes my plants mostly under the MH are frostier than the ones under the HPS but not quite as large. (I have two plants on either end of the space one gets mostly HPS the other MH) and the theory seems true, HPS bigger MH frostier, the ones in the middle? . jussst right
> 
> Jig, I really dig the lades style walls man, I might have to nick that idea from ya, I am thinking my next cycle will have the walls lined like yours (except I'm a dirt guy) and maybe some smallies (1 wk veg) on the floor just cause I'm greedy.


Go ahead... take the idea... i took it from elsewhere, so all's well. If you do go vert make the screens almost square. I was expecting much more height. Next go round I beleive I will have multiple levels of plants. So a couple on the lower level, then a couple above, like floors of a building. Haven't figured it out yet.

I'm thinking of a drip system. I would love to see this kinda think work with dirt.

And I agree those nugs that get both mh and hps are just oh so sweet.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 12, 2009)

light!!!!!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 12, 2009)

Excellent! Excellent! I am very Impressed 

Mad Props...... Living up to some rough designs I drew up a couple years ago..... didn't have the right circumstances to set it up then though....... depending on how this comes out for you I may get it up and running! Im rooting for yah thats for sure....... looking Excellent!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 12, 2009)

Thank you my friend.

These pics are for you...

Both bulbs are HPS at the moment.

In order... Ballasts, Sour Grape, Purple Kush, Sour Grape, Casey Jones, Group.


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Nov 12, 2009)

Looking good bro.  Gotta love that vertical!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 12, 2009)

we got bush!! LOL





getting jiggy with itsweet bro


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Nov 12, 2009)

wow talk about something new


----------



## Lt Shiny Sides (Nov 13, 2009)

Very nice! I just found this thread so I haven't read it yet but I'll catch up. How long have they been flowering for?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 13, 2009)

Lt Shiny Sides said:


> Very nice! I just found this thread so I haven't read it yet but I'll catch up. How long have they been flowering for?


Dr. G, BTF... Thanks so much for the support.

[email protected] T33, Lt Shiny Sides.... Welcome. You guys are just in time for the good stuff.

Today is day 14 of 12/12. The girls really started showing pre-flowers about 10 days ago. No trichs yet.

I'm expecting these plants to go 9-11 weeks. Probably right about 9 weeks for the Casey Jones and around 10 weeks for the Sour Grape.

I don't know how long the Sour Grape and Purple Kush in the soil will take. My PK last grow in hydro took exactly 8 weeks from 12/12 to finish. We'll see how long it takes in my first soil attempt.

Thanks for checking things out guys.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Nov 13, 2009)

Looking good in there man

hmm day 14 hmmm

you could cut the bottom branches make the soils a lollipop, one huge cola, maybe try and clone the branches you cut  that be fun


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 13, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> Looking good in there man
> 
> hmm day 14 hmmm
> 
> you could cut the bottom branches make the soils a lollipop, one huge cola, maybe try and clone the branches you cut  that be fun


Well now... there's an idea. I'm not messing with clones... I would have to spend more money on equipment... and then I would have clones with nothing to do with. Plus all these plants are infected with Powdery Mildew (it's a disease) so any clone I cut would be infected also.

Not trying to knock the idea though.... any thoughts soil people... or anyone?

I've only ever trimmed plants to get them good on a screen. I've never just strait trimmed a plant, but it may be time.

Thanks for the idea hulk.


----------



## freetown (Nov 13, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Well now... there's an idea. I'm not messing with clones... I would have to spend more money on equipment... and then I would have clones with nothing to do with. Plus all these plants are infected with Powdery Mildew (it's a disease) so any clone I cut would be infected also.
> 
> Not trying to knock the idea though.... any thoughts soil people... or anyone?
> 
> ...


You should just set the plants up a little higher so the lower buds get more light. It should give you some nice equally thick buds throughout the whole plant...

and I've been reading this thread from the beginning, keep up the amazing work man...


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 13, 2009)

This is WAY over the Coolest of Kewl Bar ... hahaha! Excellent work man ...


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Nov 13, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> I'm not messing with clones... I would have to spend more money on equipment... and then I would have clones with nothing to do with. Plus all these plants are infected with Powdery Mildew (it's a disease) so any clone I cut would be infected also.
> 
> Thanks for the idea hulk.


Dam your so right man forgot about the PM, no reason to clone them.

BUT

What happend to your little veg setup ?? I thought you already had the lights and some pc fans. 

Always trying to help man,


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Nov 13, 2009)

I'd lollipop those soil plants like HN said. I wouldn't even want to waste time on popcorn nugs on those plants. Cola growing and thats it haha.


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 14, 2009)

Looks sick, subscribed. Never thought those screens would fill up like that.....


----------



## heyguy901 (Nov 14, 2009)

looks amazing man +rep

can't wait for harvest and smoke report


----------



## Premo42 (Nov 15, 2009)

So i have been looking back trying to find where you got, or what the glass is, your using for your lights and no luck.? also courious how your making the hash? (any links?)
The grow is lookin great man!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 15, 2009)

Premo42 said:


> So i have been looking back trying to find where you got, or what the glass is, your using for your lights and no luck.? also courious how your making the hash? (any links?)
> The grow is lookin great man!


I got it at Michaels for like $7 each.

I can't seem to find a link to the whole breakdown.

Hash: Search "Gumby Hash" on youtube... that's what I do.

Ice, bucket, strainer, drill w/ agitator, hoses, wax paper, a bowl, a muffin/ computer fan helps, and time.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 16, 2009)

*Full constuction description (with tons of pics) *

Alright, tronica, everyone, I'm finally 100% complete. This light is bad ass. 680w of dual spectrum greatness. I am using two separate ballast kits I bought from plantlightinghydroponics.com. I have a 430w hps ( $64.90 ) and a 250w mh ( $49.90 ). I needed to buy extension cords to plug them in, and also some extension #14 stranded wire to reach the sockets. And even with all the shady wiring I've done, I've only shocked myself once. Here's how I made mine.

*Materials:*

24"x36" Sheet Metal - Lowe's - $8

(2) 18" Strong Ties (thin) - Lowe's - $2

(2) 6" Strong Ties (thick) - Lowe's - $4

(2) Hurricane glass' - Michael's - $12

High heat white spray paint - Home Depot - $5

(8 ft) Chain - Home Depot - $4

(6) S-Hooks - Lowe's - $3

Nuts, bolts, threaded eyelets, washers all were from my junk drawer.

4" semi rigid ducting - My leftover drawer.

4" flexible ducting - Lowe's - (25') $18

(2) 4" rigid 90 deg ducting - Lowe's - $6.30

Duct Tape - Ace - $3

Galvanized steel wire - Home Depot - around $3

The total I figure I spent on it was ~$60. (i know if you add up the costs it's more than that, but I used some of the left over materials for other stuff)

All told with ballasts, bulbs, materials, tax, shipping I think it cost me around $260. Personally I think that is pretty good for basically 2 complete light setups with a custom enclosure.


*Tools: (just a suggestion, you can use whatever you want)*

1 big piece of wood with sharp clean 90 edges.

Gas Mask/ Ventilator (wear to spray paint, save your lungs for the pot)

48" ruler (at least 36")

2" pvc pipe (to bend the middle bend)

vice or clamp

big ass hammer (sledge if you are man, haha)

drill (some bits help too)

big roll of something like fencing or small tree trunk - anything cylindrical (to roll the curves out on)

sheet metal shears


*Procedure:*

The biggest problem I had with the whole thing was getting my sheet metal to come out right. There were two major parts to the sheet metal, the creases and the bends.

The creases I started by laying a big board on top of the flat sheet and trying to crease it by bending the edges up. This worked to get my creases started, but they were maybe 45 degree angles, not a very 'clean' crease.

To make the creases nice and strong I picked the board up and bent the creases with my hands over the edge of the board. This worked well.

To make the bends I tried many things, you guys really should have seen me. Just by pulling at it, I bent it a little, then what did the trick was wrapping it around my hardware cloth roll. And I just bent and rolled it as much as I possibly could, and it came out as you see it. At the most curled under pressure (while I was bending it) it more than overlapped itself.

For my design I had to cut holes in the reflector for venting to pass through. The reflector is pretty much exactly the size of my closet, and the venting had to get to the bulbs somehow. I just used sheet metal shears and cut the oblong hole you see, for the 90 degree rigid ducting to fit in.

I used the 18 thin straps on the underside of the reflector. This strap is what the bolts that connect to the chain go through and also what the heavy strap bolts to. They are also for structural support.

I bent the heavy straps to 90 degrees using a clamp (2 actually) and a sledge hammer.

I then painted the straps and reflector with high temp spray paint, flat white. I could have probably gotten normal spray paint, but why risk anything, especially for $1 difference.

I bolted everything together using pretty small machine bolts with locking washers. I used 2 to connect each heavy strap to the thin strap/ reflector. I used 2 machine threaded eyelets with locking washers for each thin strap to hold the thing up. And I used one extra screw to bolt the thin strap to the reflector. So for each side there are 5 bolts holding the straps to the reflector (3 bolts, 2 eyelet bolts).

The glass is connected using the Galvanized Steel wire. I just wrapped it around each end of the glass and stuck it through a hole I drilled, then made a loop to hold it in place. Simple. Also most of the rigidity of the glass comes from taping it to the ducting.

The 90 degree rigid ducting is just taped in place, the 180 degree semi rigid ducting as well just taped in place. I have the flexible ducting leading from the fan to the light and from the light out the roof.

The sockets are bolted twice each to the thick straps. I drilled two little holes for the socket wires to pass through the reflector. The wires leave the socket and goes in between the glass and the ducting (i just tape around them).

The bulbs I situated so that the first thing the fresh wind hits is the tip of the first bulb, blowing over the bulb, then the socket, making the 180 turn hitting the next bulb tip, then blowing over the bulb and out the other end.

My original plan was that the wind would always hit the 430w first, but I decided I would rotate bulbs to make the plants happy.

One tip a newbie will need when ordering bulbs. For best results use ED18 or T15 shaped bulbs, they are the skinny ones. Most others won't fit at all.


*Results:*

I have a 430w HPS and a 250w MH going. I have a 435 cfm inline fan (6" fan being forced to run through 4" ducts). With the fan collecting cool air (around 65 F) from the bedroom, the lights stay very cool (considering).

It is not that the 430w gets hotter than the 250w, but rather whichever is second in line for cooling is much hotter (duh). Even so, I can hold my hand on the first tube, and I can momentarily touch the second tube (it's kinda hot).

That heat dissipate quickly though as my plant tips have been at most 6" from the lowest glass for a week with both lights, no heat stress whatsoever. I'm more worried about light bleaching, but nothing yet.

Temps in the room stay around 80, but I do have a thermostat. However the room exhaust doesn't go off all the time, so the temps stay low.

If you have any questions I don't think Tronica would mind you asking. Not only did he give us this great idea, but he is gracious with his thread too.

If you haven't already give Tronica a +rep (you click on the scales on the top right of one of his posts)


----------



## DST (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Jig, I would have quoted you but that was quite a large post up there....anyway, this new web server is not liking my browser, everything goes to plain text and the screens look "pants on head"!!!I managed to get a cool tube after much searching for cheap alternatives (we don't have a michaels ( However my local grow shop is selling cool tube for like 25 euros so I was stoked!! Your hedge is coming along beautifully!Peace DST


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 16, 2009)

freetown said:


> You should just set the plants up a little higher so the lower buds get more light. It should give you some nice equally thick buds throughout the whole plant...


I'm not exactly happy with the use of the light thats going on. I want to raise the plants to get the bright light on all plant... (instead of a lot of wall). But if I raise the plant, then the tops of all the branches would be above the light, and those seem to be like they will be the biggest producers of the plant... so I want them in the good light. That means lighting a lot of wall becuase of the shape of the plants. This is a major reason why this exact way of growing isn't the best. Next time I will have more plants that will fill in the gaps... and there will be less veg time.

Thanks for the kind words.



tahoe58 said:


> This is WAY over the Coolest of Kewl Bar ... hahaha! Excellent work man ...


Thanks a lot tahoe... my plants love all the good vibes.

You too Dr. G. The plants love you man. They are always asking when Tahoe and Dr. G are going to come by. They also ask about your horses and dogs (respectively).



Hulk Nugs said:


> What happend to your little veg setup ?? I thought you already had the lights and some pc fans.


That was in my living room... and that wasn't making the household happy, so all growing is done in the closet. I could try to set up a veg area above everything, but I'm not too worried about flipping plants that fast yet. I think when I am, I'll set things up propper in it's own space.

*idea* In fact that may be one of my next projects.

Fucking Awesome hulk. Seriously, you are like my subconsious or something. You know what I'm thinking, when I don't, haha.... I don't even know what I mean, but you give me the best ideas. 



greenfirekilla420 said:


> I'd lollipop those soil plants like HN said. I wouldn't even want to waste time on popcorn nugs on those plants. Cola growing and thats it haha.


Alright GFK... when exactly do I lollipop them. I was not really wanting to do this... However, with the new configuration and becuase the big girls are spreading out... I don't really have room for the soil plants to spread out.

So a strait up stick cola plant is sounding appealing right now. It's sad because the side lighting would get those side branches nice.... but they would shade the big girls and they are going to pump out so much more bud than the soils, I don't want to shade them at all.

So when do I do this. It's been 2 weeks and a couple days since 12/12. It's been about a week since they started spitting up pistils.



wonderblunder said:


> Looks sick, subscribed. Never thought those screens would fill up like that.....


Thanks bro. You are on vertical green too right? If it isn't you there is another wonderblunder.



heyguy901 said:


> looks amazing man +rep
> 
> can't wait for harvest and smoke report


Thanks a lot my friend. I fucking love the avatar. That chick behind him is so about to get slapped.

I always ask myself this question... was it Billy Dee, or the Colt 45 that were the heart of his problems?



DST said:


> I managed to get a cool tube after much searching for cheap alternatives (we don't have a michaels ( However my local grow shop is selling cool tube for like 25 euros so I was stoked!! Your hedge is coming along beautifully!Peace DST


Right on DST... glad you could get the setup going even better. One day I'll get an actual cool tube deal... they have long ones for grows like mine... they are just expensive. 25euros doesn't sound too bad for one like you got.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 16, 2009)

Alright, I know I'm not like everyone, but I start counting flowering when the budsites start looking like little flowers. So, I started counting on 11/05. That makes today day 12. If you like counting from 12/12... just add 7 days. There was a week between when I turned out the light for 36 hours and when I start counting.

I'm expecting these girls to take 9.5 and 10.5 weeks respectively. That makes harvest around Jan 10. Looks like I'll be having a busy January.

Ok, I used my wifes camera, so the pics look different. You can really see the sulphur powder... don't worry, it's a good thing, sorta.

I think it was too dark, so the close up's aren't the best. I'm really happy with how fat the nugs are getting already. And there are so many of them.

It definitely looks like I didn't do that well with the 'middle' of the plant... the vast inside part looks like it will produce some smaller buds, but no complaining... just something to do better next time.

Hope you guys enjoy. I took the overhead shots for whomever it was that said they liked those.

I forgot to mention the constuction I did. I made little platforms for the soil plants, so I could open up the floor space, get better air circulation, get the soil plants in better light, and also make me able to put more fans in the closet... I'm anticipating fat dense nugs all packed together... and mold is not an option.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Nov 16, 2009)

very nice!!!!!!!

Plants are all looking really healthy, it looks like your put chirstmass twinkler lights on them. 

This harvest is going to be remebered for a very long time would be hard to forget the first wall of green nugs, glad i got to join you on the grow , looking forward to see what you pull of Vert setup. 

Projects can be alot of fun. Keep us update as i know you will. OH yea dont forget about the green house you said your going to build before spring going to need some clones/plants for that


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 16, 2009)

This is So going to explode .... astonishing .... thanks for the awesome updates.


----------



## Fred Flintstoner (Nov 16, 2009)

Here's to your 100% success on preventing bud rot Jig, I know its going to happen 

I plan on following your fight to the finish and to learn from your experience. It has read 20% or LO (as in wont read any lower) on my digital hygrometer for the past 3 months so I have no idea what this sort of thing is like, but it will be interesting to watch! 

Thanks for stopping by my grow btw bro!

Your plants are looking sick


----------



## Iamtreehigh (Nov 16, 2009)

What if you put that floro light bank that you had the purple kush clones under at the bottom of the plants somehow? I've read that floro's will make it nice and frosty and it will still be hit by the hps... unless mounting that extra bulb is an option. Or even a few CFL's might help just to get the light down there.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Nov 16, 2009)

Lookin good Man! So what's up with the sulfur?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 17, 2009)

Casey Jones - 4 gal RO, 10 mL Silica, 8 mL Zone, 20 mL cal-mag, 15 mL Max grow, 20 mL Potash, 30 + 30 mL Flower A + B.

ppm: 1100


----------



## kevin (Nov 18, 2009)

hey jig, what was the sulfer for? looks like some mighty fine work you've done.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 18, 2009)

kevin said:


> hey jig, what was the sulfer for? looks like some mighty fine work you've done.


Raiderfan, Kevin... the sulphur powder is to treat the Powdery Mildew the plants have. I did it to them with my laziness. Anyways, the sulphur powder changes the pH of the surface of the leaf, making it impossible for mildew to live.

The real test will be at the end. I have to stop using it 2-4 weeks before harvest depending on who you beleive. In that time, the Mildew could show back up and ruin the crop... 

IT"S GONNA BE TENSE.

By the way kevin... it's great to see you on here. This video is for you:

[youtube]5hKi_Rp8Fn8[/youtube]


----------



## Fred Flintstoner (Nov 18, 2009)

Yay dual lights!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Nov 18, 2009)

Very nice jig cant get any better then a video!!! 

Plants are looking great nugs are already looking dence just great signs of what to come.

Realy mastering that screen just going to makethe next one even easier keep it up doing great


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice video! Thanks for the explanation on the sulfer.


----------



## cerberus (Nov 18, 2009)

dank grow my friend.. the video is a real good look at the setup. I love the plant climbing up the ladice, like a chronic ivy. 

+rep


----------



## kevin (Nov 18, 2009)

chronic ivy, i like this term for jigs style of gardening.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 18, 2009)

I can see you put a lot of work into this reflector but dont you think you are going to lose quite a bit by not lighting the vertical wall down there? By having the light in the center you were using 100% of the light in 360° spread.

Just seems to me it would be better to light it with your original style, 250 lower and 400 up top verticaly. Tie the plants back and only the bud grow towards the light.

I guess I missed something.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 19, 2009)

First off.... thank you guys all so much for stopping by and commenting. I'm really getting excited about these buds.



cruzer101 said:


> I guess I missed something.


I'm pretty sure you did.

I posted my instructions for making a dual batwing, I'm guessing that's what you are referring to. I just put that up becuase some people were asking about parts I used... and I couldn't find a link to the post itself, so I just copied it.

The video on the page just before this was taken today... it is up to date, and there will be no significant changes until we are onto another grow.

Sorry for being confusing. Here's the video again. That's what things look like.

[youtube]5hKi_Rp8Fn8[/youtube]


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 19, 2009)

My bad, Thanks for clearing that up.

Great lookin grow man.


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 19, 2009)

This grow is insane, I love it......... Very unique......... way to be Jig.....


----------



## fishindog (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow jig i love it i love it i love it....how long did you veg these things for again? sry i am high and just cant remember.....and also how do you make the links in your sig how they are?


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 20, 2009)

FishinDog I am sorry I didn't completely read your response before that message. my bad. Im high, but I wont blame it on the medicine


----------



## fishindog (Nov 20, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> FishinDog I am sorry I didn't completely read your response before that message. my bad. Im high, but I wont blame it on the medicine


huh? i dont get it?


----------



## Iamtreehigh (Nov 20, 2009)

Ok 3 things

1) Since you lifted those soil plants off the floor have you been able to add any more fans in there?

2) In the video that sour grape on the screen looks real close to the door, do you think it will ever end up being closed in the door? Just worried for that little bud

3) When you need help with the harvest I got 4 words for you. Will work for buds. lol 

Assuming the mildew stays under control that's gonna be Soooo much bud. I can't wait to see how it ends up. Keep it up.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 20, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> Projects can be alot of fun. Keep us update as i know you will. OH yea dont forget about the green house you said your going to build before spring going to need some clones/plants for that


Hulk... you've inspired me. Checking out your grow, I've decided it's officially time for a separate veg space. So I'm picking up the materials this weekend. I'll keep you and everyone else posted. I'm going to make a box for it... 4' x 3' x 4'. Should be enough room to veg about 12 plants to a pretty good height.



tahoe58 said:


> This is So going to explode ....


For real... I can't wait to see what this thing is going to look like. The word Monster comes to mind.



Fred Flintstoner said:


> Here's to your 100% success on preventing bud rot Jig, I know its going to happen


I'm sure of it too Fred... thanks for the good vibes.



Iamtreehigh said:


> What if you put that floro light bank that you had the purple kush clones under at the bottom of the plants somehow?


If I find the motivation I am thinking of putting one of my floros on the back of the light 'post' thing. That post shades a tiny bit of the soil plants and I'm sure they would love a little extra light. Thanks for the idea.



cerberus said:


> I love the plant climbing up the ladice, like a chronic ivy.


I hope you don't mind if I use that... I love it. Chronic Ivy!



fishindog said:


> how long did you veg these things for again?
> 
> and also how do you make the links in your sig how they are?


I vegged them for about 9 weeks. It should have been shorter, but I neglected them a little. It sure doens't show though.

I made my sig when I was a paying member of the site... it gives you more room. Then I just colored the text and stuff.



wonderblunder said:


> FishinDog I am sorry I didn't completely read your response before that message. my bad. Im high, but I wont blame it on the medicine


WB... wth? I'm gonna go ahead and blame it on the medicine, becuase you aren't making too much sense.



Iamtreehigh said:


> 1) Since you lifted those soil plants off the floor have you been able to add any more fans in there?
> 
> 2) In the video that sour grape on the screen looks real close to the door, do you think it will ever end up being closed in the door? Just worried for that little bud
> 
> 3) When you need help with the harvest I got 4 words for you. Will work for buds. lol


1. There is room for more/ bigger fans, but I have not put them in yet... or even purchased them.

2. It's actually not that close to the door, but thankyou for the concern.

3. LOL.... Right on bro. I'm more than willing to make things good for a little help. My shoulders still hurt from my first harvest. I would love some help, and my wife would love to be off the hook as my assistant.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Nov 20, 2009)

Sounds like a good size for the veg area. plenty of room, Should keep you busy for a little while.

Looking forward to see what you come up with. OH SHIT just thought of it you might already have it in your head but here it goes, might want to take a look at GTO's veg cab he did a really clean job with it, like you dont know


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 20, 2009)

Im subscribed. Very interesting grow jig.


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 20, 2009)

Sorry, I was trying to explain(+ rep message) how to put a link in signature, but didn't realize I don't know how to do what Fishindog, was trying to do..... 
seperate veg space will be good. speed things up a notch......


----------



## oh really??? (Nov 21, 2009)

so wait i know i missed it but how long did you veg? oh and thanks for pm-ing me about this jig. I'll get back with you on how i can do this setup. I have a cooltube 400hps and a 250 hps with 4-6 plants in 7 gallon pots. I will need assistance with the v/scrog. I tried it 2 years ago with bad results (from inexperience). keep up the good work.


----------



## kevin (Nov 21, 2009)

i love the 2 separate rooms, just want to get mine a little closer together. your an inspiration jig, makes me want to try a vertical but i'm just recovering from straying on different growing techniques.


----------



## Premo42 (Nov 21, 2009)

I took some pictures of the plant that i will probably harvest tommorrow. I can not figure how to get the picture in a reply on your thread? If its easy to explain that would be awesome. It is my first grow and to be honest i keep it pretty simple and man, I'm thinkin these buds are huge! Would like to show you all and see what you think.


----------



## Premo42 (Nov 21, 2009)

Not sure, but i think i got it....


----------



## FreeLeaf (Nov 21, 2009)

Very nice grow bro. I am curious to see what your dry yield will be. I am grabbing my pipe and pulling up a chair.  +rep


----------



## Premo42 (Nov 21, 2009)

Ah here we are. This is Wonder Woman from nirvana. 1 plant Not topped or fimmed. DWC 400hps 60w and 85w cfls. been flowering 12/12 for 9 weeks. 
So i'm still not 100% on how the trichomes are looking? mostly cloudy a few amber but still see lots of clear ones on the bigger buds.? Seeing more color on lower leaves. Whats the trick jig? 

Maybe yield will be less than i think,(first grow) i am curious to see the dry weight. will keep you posted. 

This is the best hobby ever. This site has taught me alot in a short time. Seeing innovative grows like jig and others just makes us beyond our time. Thanks guys!


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Nov 22, 2009)

Premo42 said:


> View attachment 627114
> 
> View attachment 627115
> 
> ...


Those are some beautiful buds Bro!


----------



## Lt Shiny Sides (Nov 22, 2009)

Those are some Premo buds LOL! You should harvest very soon. When most trichomes are cloudy is best.


----------



## Premo42 (Nov 22, 2009)

Well should you look more at the trichomes on leaves or in the buds or does it matter?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 22, 2009)

Premo42 said:


> Well should you look more at the trichomes on leaves or in the buds or does it matter?


Probably best to check the trichs on the buds since thats what we smokin. 

Nice buds bro... really beautiful.


----------



## Premo42 (Nov 22, 2009)

yeah i suppose that would be common sense hehe. just checking thanks.


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Nov 22, 2009)

I read in the FAQ that you are supposed to check the triches on the bud. The triches on the leaves ripen faster, and are not a clear indication of readiness.


----------



## Iamtreehigh (Nov 23, 2009)

Here's the pics from this weekend, I tried to put all the ones of the roots in sequence but half way thru I think it got out of whack but there all here.


----------



## Lt Shiny Sides (Nov 23, 2009)

Wow she really is a tree. Great work!


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 23, 2009)

looks good I got Wonder Woman now. Just wrapped up week 7 and the flush has started. Planning on 9 weeks.... Nice looking buds got a journal premo? 
Nice tree BTW Imtreehigh.... I need some trees.... correction everybody needs some trees


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 23, 2009)

Sorry for the confusion fellas... TreeHigh was at my house over the weekend. My camera has no batteries right now, so he took some pics for me.

It's a wild looking tree huh...

That's me holding the thing up.

How about that stalk? Thick as hell.


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 23, 2009)

Ohh I got yea. That Is one hell of a plant........ I commend you on that...


----------



## Premo42 (Nov 23, 2009)

Oh man so bushy... and that is a big stalk. There will be so much bud! Can not wait to see the results. Very impressive!

Wonder blunder I do not have a journal and probably won't. I don't know, i'm still a little paranoid putting pictures up hehe. Really just dont think i would be the best journalist (like Jig) anyways so i will just be around. I am also worried i harvested to early. looking into the bigger buds and i see a lot of clear trichomes which has me down a little. Just should have waited a few more days i think. I was cutting off the leaves sticking out of the buds, and inspecting them mostly. They looked good. It was difficult to get a good look at buds with all the lights on... Probably rookie mistake. was 9 weeks 12/12 not from flower? How bad do you guys think it will affect the smoke? Wonder woman is supposed to be very high yielding so i will be watching yours WB.


----------



## Lt Shiny Sides (Nov 23, 2009)

Premo42 said:


> Oh man so bushy... and that is a big stalk. There will be so much bud! Can not wait to see the results. Very impressive!
> 
> Wonder blunder I do not have a journal and probably won't. I don't know, i'm still a little paranoid putting pictures up hehe. Really just dont think i would be the best journalist (like Jig) anyways so i will just be around. I am also worried i harvested to early. looking into the bigger buds and i see a lot of clear trichomes which has me down a little. Just should have waited a few more days i think. I was cutting off the leaves sticking out of the buds, and inspecting them mostly. They looked good. It was difficult to get a good look at buds with all the lights on... Probably rookie mistake. was 9 weeks 12/12 not from flower? How bad do you guys think it will affect the smoke? Wonder woman is supposed to be very high yielding so i will be watching yours WB.


It will probably still taste great and be good smoke but not quite as potent. Early harvest tends to induce a very energetic, short-lived high.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 23, 2009)

Don't sweat it Premo. Your buds will get you high for sure.

A lot of people cut a little early on purpose to get a more 'up' high. So just take the high you get and run with it.

As long as stuff tastes good, and gets you lit... that keeps me happy.


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 24, 2009)

Great shots,

Thanks guys.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 24, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Great shots,
> 
> Thanks guys.


I know uh! I kinda like this vertical style. Might be fun to give a go in the cabinet with vert scrog.


----------



## Fred Flintstoner (Nov 24, 2009)

Holy Fuck those pics were badass of your scrog Jig! 

Damnit, the roots looked so happy and healthy. That plant seems to be beyond content with what you are giving her.

Hah, that pic looked cool with you holding up the entire screen. is the elephant for good luck? LOL

I cant wait to see the yield on that sexy plant!


----------



## Fred Flintstoner (Nov 24, 2009)

Jig, do you use purple maxx or gravity along with your BM use?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 24, 2009)

Fred Flintstoner said:


> Jig, do you use purple maxx or gravity along with your BM use?


Fred... you have been studying too hard my friend? We've pm'd each other many times about my gravity use.... dope, haha.

I have a bottle of Purple Maxx... but I am afraid to use it.

And yes I use gravity... I'll break it all down here for all to read if you want. I will definitely talk about it when I start on it this grow.

I've used the Gravity twice and Bushmaster twice. Both times with each I was happy with the results... but like I told you before, I never ran a side by side, so I cannot vouch for the difference they make.

All I know is that I've used them and I love the buds I get... be it from them or whatever else.

Also... they seem expensive, but you use hardly any of it. Plus they let you use less nutes... so you save a bit of money there.

Lastly, the elepant is definitely good luck. I got it as a gift... I think anyting you get as a gift is good luck.

Peace brother... I got another video uploading. Check back soon... I'm posting it up just for you.

[youtube]e-T6C7KcJOM[/youtube]


----------



## Fred Flintstoner (Nov 24, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Fred... you have been studying too hard my friend? We've pm'd each other many times about my gravity use.... dope, haha.
> 
> I have a bottle of Purple Maxx... but I am afraid to use it.
> 
> ...


LOL! As i wrote that question, I was thinking, "man you have asked him this before" but I just kept on asking because I couldn't remember for sure. A combination of finishing school, understaffing at my work, and some damn good weed seems to have made me forget many things including our PMs which I am now going through, hah, yes I admit. 

Ill bb soon for the vid then, should be good to get high to!

EDIT - Oh crap its up already, welp, time to get the binger then!


----------



## Lt Shiny Sides (Nov 24, 2009)

FANTASTIC video and a great job so far! I am truly impressed with this setup.


----------



## McFunk (Nov 24, 2009)

Damn, Jig!
Big cajones takin' on that V, man. 
Big stones=Big rewards, eh?!!

Glad I didn't know about this from the beginning...
...I'd have been buggin' ya' for updates! Ha!
(Nice to sorta' 'TiVo through till the grand finale' though)

I'm building a cab a little like you described earlier in your journal. It's jumbled around in my current journal if you've got interest. I wanna' know when you're on that project as well, Amigo.(sooner this time)

Well, glad I made it, albeit late.
...you won't be able to keep my ass outa' here now! HA!

~Rep
~Scribed

Thanks, man!
McFunk


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Nov 24, 2009)

Looking great Jig, might be able to pull double what you pulled last time that would be nice!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Iamtreehigh (Nov 24, 2009)

Sorry I should have put a disclaimer, That is not my plant. I just took the pics on my camera. 
Btw, I'm gonna bring a bag of snickers and reese's cups to replace the one's we ate. Lol My bad. 

Also, I didn't see if you had mentioned it already about all the little buds that were shooting out of the back of the screen. I think anyone doing this style should keep in mind to leave a way to get to the back of the screen to push all those little stagglers through. I wish one of us would have thought to break the camera out at the beginning of switching everything out.

The new video's looking good but I didn't see the soil plants. Are they looking any better?


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 24, 2009)

What would double of last time be?


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 25, 2009)

SomeGuy said:


> I know uh! I kinda like this vertical style. Might be fun to give a go in the cabinet with vert scrog.


Thats why I am here buddy.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 25, 2009)

Alright guys... seriously... who are all these people, haha. No but for real... I'm loving the influx of new visitors, many of whom are new to RIU (last couple months at least). Are all of you people who went back to school for the year and decided this would be the year to start growing?

My timing was around new years. It was like a new years resolution to start growing or somthing. Whatever... I'm just stoked to have you all.

Welcome FreeLeaf, SomeGuy, Lt Shiny Sides



oh really??? said:


> so wait i know i missed it but how long did you veg? oh and thanks for pm-ing me about this jig.


I vegged them about 8 weeks (i think, haha).

No worries about the PM... I'm glad you made it over. After I sent it I kinda felt like a pompous dick... like I have the answer to something. Then I got over it... now I feel silly for ever feeling silly. Ha. How's that for adding meaning to where there was none.



McFunk said:


> Big stones=Big rewards, eh?!!


For sure... I like to think of it like a game. You can only win a game as big as the one you are playing... you know. I mean, you can't win the super bowl, if you never play in the super bowl. So start playing already (and I don't mean you mcfunk, just folks in general).

Very happy to have you along for the ride. I like your attitude.



Iamtreehigh said:


> I think anyone doing this style should keep in mind to leave a way to get to the back of the screen to push all those little stagglers through.
> 
> I wish one of us would have thought to break the camera out at the beginning of switching everything out.
> 
> The new video's looking good but I didn't see the soil plants. Are they looking any better?


I can definitely get into the screen access thing later. It's late. 

I think we were lucky we remembered the camera at all... i feel like someone made us smoke something... or something.

Soil plans looking better after the feeding... still tiny though, I've rearrenged the screens a bit, so there is less room for the soil. I don't even want them around much becuase if they shade the big girls at all, I'm losing weight... so I don't want them in the way. Not really sure what I'm gonna do. For now they are in the closet one on the stand I made and one on the ground. Poor little things.



wonderblunder said:


> What would double of last time be?


That post looks so funny. It looks like your avatar is saying "what would double last time be?" with an attitude.

Last grow was 11.2 oz dry. So double would be about 22. Funny you mention it hulk becuase that is exactly what my wife said today... she said it looks like I'm going to get at least double my first grow. I hope you guys are right. I would guess 22 oz would look like 12 CJ and 10 SG. Or even 13, 9. The Sour grape doesn't look very 'fat' but I'm sure it's going to be tasty.

The Sour Grape is SOOOOOO covered in trichs. I just can't get a good pic of them. Sorry.



cruzer101 said:


> Thats why I am here buddy.


I'm so stoked I'm can stoke you guys on vert a little. It's a lot of fun for sure... at least doing what I'm doing.

Thanks again to everyone for stopping by.


----------



## neversummer28 (Nov 25, 2009)

jigs... looking TRULY remarkable. that is just one massive... bush. i am completely blown away and love the pics looking down on the grow.

and man, i'm just like you, scared to death to use purple maxx. i've been doing a lot of homework on it and though i know what i want to do, i feel like i'm holding a bottle of poison. i think i'm going to venture into it this coming weekend so stay tuned (and wish me luck).

i can barely keep up with your journal with your massive following. congrats. and btw, while googling HCO's products, i came across your journal on another website. are you cheating on us RIU'ers? haha.


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 25, 2009)

That would be an awesome yield for the setup. I would consider 11 ounces awesome for that. Good job..... Avatar is for the holidays.........


----------



## kevin (Nov 28, 2009)

happy thanksgiving to you and your family jig, hope you had a great weekend!!!


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 29, 2009)

Hows everything in your world Jig?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey Kevin... thanks for the kind wished. My Thanksgiving was great. Shared with my Parents and Wife. We had a grand spread, and all got along quite well.

I hope you had a good one too my friend. And I hope your boy got some turkey as well. I think about him a lot.

Take care bud.



wonderblunder said:


> Hows everything in your world Jig?


Pretty awesome. First snow came on Friday night. Started about 11pm as hail sorta stuff. Woke up to a few inches everywhere. Beleive it or not... this was my very first time sledding. I've snowboarded for years, but I've never gone down the snow on my butt before. Pretty fun, but snowboarding has it's advantages.

I also threw in some shots of life around the house with the kids. The suset is looking out our bedroom window. The street is about 100 ft. from our driveway... we live 50 ft. from the National Forest. The cat standing does that for maybe 30 sec to a Min. She likes smelling my hand after I pet the outdoor cats. The ones inside stay inside and the outside stay out. Those are brothers together on the stepstool and in the bath as well.

The next shot shows the beginning of the storm... then our street and stairs. Then the big driveway near... for the ultimate test. Oh man... I totally hit a tree on my last run... my jewels flashed before my eyes, haha.

Luckily my roof is holding up... no drips of any sort falling into the grow room.... looks like things will work out till harvest. The real test will be when we get 3 feet of snow.


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 29, 2009)

looks like a nice hiliday.. very pretty. Reminded me of upstate NY. Keep it up!


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Nov 29, 2009)

Very nice, even if i cant live up there right now at least you hook us up with pics gotta love that thanks man.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 29, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> Very nice, even if i cant live up there right now at least you hook us up with pics gotta love that thanks man.


And here's some green to go with the others.

Also... I've given up on the soil plants. Massive fail on that. I'm going to keep them alive, see what I can harvest, but they aren't getting any good light becuase they'd just be steeling from my big girls.

I haven't given up on soil for good... just for now. 

Oh well.


----------



## tom__420 (Nov 29, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> And here's some green to go with the others.
> 
> Also... I've given up on the soil plants. Massive fail on that. I'm going to keep them alive, see what I can harvest, but they aren't getting any good light becuase they'd just be steeling from my big girls.
> 
> ...


The big girls are looking lovely as usual Jig, always nice to see them in the bright light. I like the way GypsyBush put it, something like "Hydro is just adding numbers, soil takes wizardry" or something along those lines. And I think it is true. Hydro seems a little intimidating but it is so much easier to diagnose problems and properly feed your plants. I will never go back to soil


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Nov 29, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> And here's some green to go with the others.
> 
> Also... I've given up on the soil plants. Massive fail on that. I'm going to keep them alive, see what I can harvest, but they aren't getting any good light becuase they'd just be steeling from my big girls.
> 
> ...


 
thats just bull shit man i wont put up with it never give up, i know you said you didnt but you kind of have it in your head so shut up dont listen to yourself, your just being dumb right now!!! 

Alright that said 

NOW we build, been thinking about what you said a long time ago when you first started the grow.
go grab some shelving materials. Attach it to your door use those plastic inserts if no studs even liquid nails would work, then you might have to cut the shelf so it fits put your soil plants and bam back in business, i hope 

Oh yea the screens look great cant wait to see what you get! going to be allot of fun watching tell the end now we got snow just gets better!!


----------



## sampo99999 (Nov 29, 2009)

man this is great. Ive read all 55 some pages on this guy and I have to commend you on your work so far. Good job. Good job dealing with the crushing reality of pM. I'm excited to see some one else growing the CJ and the Head Band. I'm working with mothers of both and hope to bust out some vertical action here shortly.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey Tom... good to see stop buy bud. I agree that hydro is easy... easy and complicated. Soil is simple but hard. At least I think that's the way it is... maybe the other way around. All I know is my buds are strait FAT in hydro, and they are tiny and sick looking in soil. Sad really.

Hulk... the soil plants just take up too much room... there is no where to put them in good light and not crowd my big girls... I could make room, but I would be losing good pot for not so good pot.

The little soil girls are pretty sad.



sampo99999 said:


> man this is great. Ive read all 55 some pages on this guy and I have to commend you on your work so far. Good job. Good job dealing with the crushing reality of pM. I'm excited to see some one else growing the CJ and the Head Band. I'm working with mothers of both and hope to bust out some vertical action here shortly.


Thank you my friend. I'm honored you would make your first post in my journal.

I have to admit, I'm not growing any headband. I know the title says otherwise. My original plan was to grow it, but by the time I got clones my co-op no longer carried it. So I have Sour Grape to keep my Casey Jones company. Verts pretty cool... I recommend it. And we'll see what the yeild is like.

So... I was having a great time tonight taking pics, until my memory card filled up. Boooooo. So I used the opportunity to sort all my pics for the past 2 gigs worth. Damn I take a lot of pics. 450+ on the vert grow so far... and that doesn't count ones of the soil plants.

Anyways, here are what I got before the derailment. These are for you sampo99999, hulk, and tom. Thanks guys.

1-5 : Casey Jones
6-14 : Sour Grape


----------



## Iamtreehigh (Nov 30, 2009)

that sour grape looks way more crystal-y than it did a week ago. And the buds on that casey jones, it's hard to tell in that pic but is that on bud almost as big as your hand? 

And sorry to hear about the soil plants but can't say I blame you. So you are just getting rid of them or are you just sticking them in the corner? I'm with hulk nugs on this. I think they can at least make it to some sort of harvest....turn it into to hash or oil or something.


----------



## Lt Shiny Sides (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow that screen is packed with gorgeous buds! Great job. Sucks about the soil plants.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Nov 30, 2009)

Looking very nice man, nugs are just blowing up got to be happy to see that when you open the door 

I guess your right if its going to be a headache might as well cut your losses take the soil out, but theres got to be something you could do with them instead of trash them ........hahahhaahhaha just thought of something

put them on Craigs list for adoptions find a good home for them


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2009)

Looking great Jig. 

Shame about the soil ladies. I guess they figured out themselves that they weren't your number one.

DST


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 30, 2009)

Those pics were amazing......... Im stoked about going vertical......... somewhat.....


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 30, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> Im stoked about going vertical......... somewhat.....


What? why somewhat? I mean... I'm not going to hold you down till you love vert, but why the hesitation. Not looking forward to construction? We are all here for support.

And I actually had the idea of finding a home for my soil girls on craigslist... or even giving them to one of my friends... 1 Giant problem.... Powdery Mildew. It's not worth sending someone to the hospital, just to say I didn't waste a plant.

Let's face it guys... there are millions and millions and millions of MJ plants in the world. I have 2 that aren't performing up to their potential. That's all. They will be harvested. Just don't expect more than a quarter per plant.

Also... TreeHigh is correct in that the pics really don't do the plants justice. Yes the pics are great... but the plants are fatter and stickier looking in person. Seriously, it's wild.

Oh.... Ha.... I saw part of the movie Jumanji for the first time the other day. Reminded me of my grow (and whoever made the comparison... i think it was hulk or tom).


----------



## Iamtreehigh (Nov 30, 2009)

I was gonna offer to take them but I also remembered about the mildew. You think the mildew would have any affect on any hash or 

oil that was made from them? 

I guess it doesn't really matter, 2 plants out of a few mill, plus the fact that you have two monsters in your closet, I can't say I would 

sweat it too much if I was you.

Also I'm looking at the pics of this grow and trying to find out why in the growers bible it says that vertical is not as good as horizontal.

It explained it, I can't remember what it said right now though. Also right after that it had a caption about a vertical setup saying how 

efficient it was. I'll have to let you check it out.


----------



## fishindog (Nov 30, 2009)

Jig man looking fantastic! your grows are always nice and interesting i love it 

O and I cant wait to see what you get out of this


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks Jig. I made a little diagram of my plants. Im gonna post it. Hope you don't mind. THe journal in my sig is round 2 where this diagram will take place. I really need some help going vertical, Im a little stressed about the change. Plants will be about 4 feet (soil to top) before flowering. All topped once at 12". 1800ws in flower room plus 388 watts of T8s for side lighting(and to contain the light from the vertical 1000w! Please let me know what you think. I would love your opinion.


----------



## cerberus (Dec 1, 2009)

Jig,
Do you trim leaves on that setup? I'm finally making the move to vert in the next couple of weeks when my original finish up, I'm getting excited aquiring the needed supplys to make the metamorphasis =) 

I'm a soil guy and I have flirted with going dro but where I live we get 2-3 day power outagous in the winter (welcome to the boonies) making dro pretty unstable. I am on the other side of your equation, dirt is simple magic hydro is science and shit  BUT that being said if your feeling the need to cut your loses, then do it. instincts are something to be listened to.

Those girls looks sweet and sticky!
+rep if it will let me,


----------



## donkeyote (Dec 1, 2009)

time for the real fun, sorry that those soil plants aren't doing so hot.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks for checking in Don.

Always nice to see you roll through Fishindog.

Cerebrus, I have only trimmed leaves that were sick. The 'middle' of the plant had much trimmed off in veg, but since then, I have only removed sick looking leaves (and not too many I might add).

I was always one to think it was best if the actual bud got all the light, but I have tried to leave the leafs alone this time... and just yesterday when I was poking around in there, I found some of the fattest nugs totally hiding behind some fat fan leaves. So I guss it's true that the leaves are what gets all the juice from the light.

I'm stoked for your move to vert. Bummer about the power outages... must be a lot of fun. We only get one or two a year and they usually last 12 - 24 hours. Let's keep our fingers crossed.

TreeHigh, I'm pretty sure the plants will be harvested with no powdery mildew on them, so we will be able to smoke it.... I just can't give the plants away to someone else knowing they are infected and could potentially do damage. PLUS the plants would infect any grow space they were put in... so no one wants these plants... trust me.

WB... Holy crap man.... that's a lot of light. The plan seems good. I don't know about the need for 'side lighting'. I think 1800w will do it. You know I'm only running 650w right?

Looks like a plan for sure though... keep us posted, I like the plan so far. My only thought is to have the hoods turned the other way... I don't know what the light foot print is like, but seems like it would cover better the other way... plus you could hook with strait ducting and not have it curve 180 between them.

One question.... is that a box 7'6" wide AND deep?

I took another video to celebrate 200 youtube subscribers. Fucking awesome. The buds are getting so fat and the Sour Grape is really really really stinky. It's going to be BAD by the time harvest rolls around.

Only about 5 weeks before the SG starts coming down. I guess I should think about using the gravity soon.

[youtube]R6gdOts6j_E[/youtube]


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Dec 1, 2009)

Looking great man, keep it up. People like you make this look easy jk

Scrogking very nice, fits you!, never looked you up on that before 27 videos dam man and tons of views keep them coming. Going to look into that soon hahaha well when my wifes alseep witch is almost all the time so soon.


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 1, 2009)

The room is 7'6" wide, and about 7 feet to the plastic wall, but probably really only 5-6' of useable for plants. Yea All I know right now Is that I am going vertical, and that 1000w will be in the center of a circle/ square of 3-4' plants, when I flip. May use 400w's as side lighting, Getting some mixed input in my journal. Made a thread over at verticalgreen. Ill stop by your thread in there/


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Dec 2, 2009)

Looking very good Man. Those buds are starting ot swell


----------



## Premo42 (Dec 5, 2009)

Looking amazing jig!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 5, 2009)

Hey there - this is Jigfresh's wife, and he's away this weekend, so I'm babysitting the plants. I've never logged into RIU before so I'm not sure whether I'm posting this in the right place, but I'm hoping that someone can tell me if I need to do something to the plants (he's in a class right now and I can't reach him on his mobile). So I opened up the door to check the water levels and I noticed that the left side of the screen looks like it's a lot closer to the light than the right side. I took pictures below. At the top, where the screen bits hook on the wood (i'm really technical, I know - bear with me, please!) it looks like some of the little screen things slipped off and aren't hooked onto the wood piece like they still are on the right side. The entire screen is leaning in, at least a few inches closer to the light than the right side is. I would move it back, but I don't want to risk messing up the buds if it's not that big of a deal. He'll probably call me late tonight when he finishes and I can ask him then. But if this is, like, a super emergency and the buds are going to get burned from being so close to the light, I will move it right away. Does any of this make any sense at all? I hope so - sorry for not making sense. I gave them each a gallon of RO water so I think the water levels will be ok. Do they look ok otherwise? I remember he had sprayed that stuff for the mildew thing, so I think that's why they are spotty - maybe someone who's been following the thread closely can help me (Hulknugs?).

Thanks so much...
Mrs. Jigfresh, or Ms Fresh for short


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 5, 2009)

Ok, so those pictures didn't work - here's a link to the set on flickr. Sorry to make you click over to another site - I'm clearly a doofus with posting images on here...http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Thanks
jigswife


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Dec 6, 2009)

hey Mrs Jigfresh

Thanks for the update
looking good to me, might want to ask him about that screen not to sure if it was hooked or not.

Going to be a nice finish, have you taken a rip yet Mrs, of his other harvest?


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 6, 2009)

Looks good.


----------



## Iamtreehigh (Dec 6, 2009)

Hey did you get the screen thing fixed? I couldn't really tell but it just looks the screen needs to be re-positioned. There is a spot where the screen fits that piece of wood, i think if you just gently ease this back into place everything should be cool.

You probably already talked to your hubby about this but if not then i hope that helped.


----------



## BIG BUDDER 33 (Dec 6, 2009)

Oaksterdam clones


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 6, 2009)

Great post big budder 33


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 6, 2009)

I finnally made it vertical....... Im ready now.....


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey guys... I'm home.

Thank you so much for being so caring to my wife. It really means a lot to me.

I had another totally amazing weekend class deal. I really understood for the fisrt time how much we matter in a group. Like if you are in a group... the whole group can't work unless everyone is on board. Kinda like a weakest link type thing, but more significant.

I'll tell anyone about it if you care, pm me... no secret... I just don't feel like typing that much right now.



Hulk Nugs said:


> Going to be a nice finish, have you taken a rip yet Mrs, of his other harvest?


She don't smoke at all. It's all mine, bwahaha.



Iamtreehigh said:


> Hey did you get the screen thing fixed?


She did fix it. Thanks for the advice.



BIG BUDDER 33 said:


> Oaksterdam clones





tom__420 said:


> Great post big budder 33


Tom... you make me laugh so hard sometimes.



wonderblunder said:


> I finnally made it vertical....... Im ready now.....


Hell yeah wonder. You are going to have a lot of fun.


----------



## donkeyote (Dec 7, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Hey guys... I'm home.
> 
> 
> 
> I had another totally amazing weekend class deal. I really understood for the fisrt time how much we matter in a group. Like if you are in a group... the whole group can't work unless everyone is on board. Kinda like a weakest link type thing, but more significant.



That's why i try my hardest to stay out of groups, lol. The world is full of weakest links, therefore, so are most groups.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 7, 2009)

donkeyote said:


> That's why i try my hardest to stay out of groups, lol. The world is full of weakest links, therefore, so are most groups.


I'm the exact same way.... I stay totally to myself. But that's the other thing I got is that 'you' don't matter without other people. The point of the classes is to have access to an extraordinary life. I don't have that now... and I can never have that sitting in my house.

Don't get me wrong. I can have a GREAT life all by myself. One where I do what I want, one where I am happy most of the time. But it won't be extraordinary. How many people are there that don't become part of groups that changed the world?

Now... what I mean by extraordinary is not making a million dollars. What I mean is doing something extraordinary in my life. For example... I couldn't personally get medical mj legalized in america.... BUT I could personally organize a group or foundation that could get medical mj legalized. See what I mean.

So know I'm not knocking you Don. You have no idea how much I stay alone in my house... and how much I don't talk to anyone. This isn't me saying "I'm all that". I only talk to my cats and my wife. BUT I got that I'm not going to do shit that makes a difference in the world hanging out with my cats. And I really do want to make a difference.

What I want to do (as impossible as is sounds)... is to give every prisoner in the US 'freedom'. I don't mean let them all out (although we should probably let out like 70%, that's not the point). I want prisoners to have hope... and real hope. I think I can make a real change with that in my life. It really inspires me too, because it's bigger than myself.

And on the vein of groups not being easy.... this weekend was one of the mentally hardest things I've ever done. I wanted to quit because I was so pissed off on Friday. You guys know people.... they are fucking idiots. It was killing me. But you know what... that's life. And I don't mean that's life so fuck off. I mean that's how the world is... and that's how it's going to be. Idiots will neve disappear. So if that is so.... what are we going to do about it. I am now going to figure out how on earth I can work with idiots... becuase the other choice is just staying here with the kitties.


----------



## DST (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey Jig, glad you enjoyed your course. whatever you get, learning always opens our eyes and makes us more prepared to tackle the world. 

I like your plan and completely feel you on your personal goal. I read a Joint degree at university in Economic and Sociology. Within Sociology I focused mainly on Criminology based subjects...There are some criminologist who argue about aboloshing prisons, may be worth looking into. I wrote my major paper on re-offending and rehabilitation. It is really pathetic and a sham the system (or for the most part it is IMO.) Detterent based thinking is behind the Social and Criminal policy of today. IMO it's barbaric at least, like saying to starving people, "steal bread, and we will hang you" (which is were our current policy thinking originated) 

One of my family works as a researcher in the prison service. They are also constanly being constrained into coming out with conclusions to problems that are not solving anything, only being done to fit in with budgets, etc, etc. I am sure the same exists in the US.

Anyway, will finish ranting and just say, in the words of a famous sports brand, Impossible is Nothing!

Peace

DST


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 7, 2009)

I have a strong feeling for inmates in our corrections system. I still write letters to various inmates, to this day. I do whatever I can for them. Sometimes passing letters, or getting pictures together so they can have them inside. Some of these guys and girls don't have anything better on the outside than on the inside. That needs to change. Glad you feel similarly about this.
Everything sounds good to me....


----------



## miztaj (Dec 7, 2009)

I agree with the last few post of you fellas.The judicial system is pretty much a scam in many different ways.I have experienced it first hand and have friends incarcerated to this day.Much can be done to change things, it just not gonna happen overnight and with people like jig that really intend do something extraordinary it will happen.

Jig also grows extraordinary plants too!!!


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey Man, I like your passion! Without people doing something to make a difference, the world would be a lonely narcissistic place. Keep making a difference
The grow looks great and it is very cool that your wife was so concerned about your girls while you were at class when she doesn't even smoke. You got a good one.  She sounded so concerned lol it sounds like my wife. I get calls at work sometimes when she checks on them during the day. Gotta love em. 
The ladies look great man!


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 8, 2009)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Hey Man, I like your passion! Without people doing something to make a difference, the world would be a lonely narcissistic place. Keep making a difference
> The grow looks great and it is very cool that your wife was so concerned about your girls while you were at class when she doesn't even smoke. You got a good one.  She sounded so concerned lol it sounds like my wife. I get calls at work sometimes when she checks on them during the day. Gotta love em.
> The ladies look great man!


My wife will do the same thing. Sometimes I find it very nice, and other times it is stuff I already know, and didn't want to deal with it, nonetheless talk about it with her. There are a lot of us married men on this site..... damn......


----------



## DST (Dec 8, 2009)

We are all individuals!! Or women are. My good wife would probably do something in a complete emergency, other than that, she holds her breath when coming into my grow room, she really can't take the smell, she has an extremely acute sense of smell. I have told her she should go into wine tasting...but she doesn't really drink a lot either. She keeps me on the straight and narrow though.


----------



## Premo42 (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah then you got the guy they let out and killed four cops he didn't even know, so what do you do? The system needs help for sure and the system probably made that guy worse idk, just some bad apples out there. 

Jig the grow is lookin great! Hey i was wondering, I'm from kansas and you say your growing legal? how does that work?

Also i got more than 4 oz. dry off my first plant. I was pleasantly suprised.


----------



## miztaj (Dec 9, 2009)

Premo42 said:


> Yeah then you got the guy they let out and killed four cops he didn't even know, so what do you do? The system needs help for sure and the system probably made that guy worse idk, just some bad apples out there.
> 
> Jig the grow is lookin great! Hey i was wondering, I'm from kansas and you say your growing legal? how does that work?
> 
> Also i got more than 4 oz. dry off my first plant. I was pleasantly suprised.


Not to sound like asshole but dude where u been? 13 states I believe have passed medical marijuana laws allowing people to grow for personal use.state laws allow it but the FEDs keep trying to stick their nose in shit.California is leading the way. Hell, I'm not to far from u premo


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 9, 2009)

Miztaj... it's a tough call whether you accomplished your goal of not sounding like an asshole. Haha... just kidding bro.

Premo... about 15 states or something have some sort of medical guidelines for MJ. California is trailblazing a lot of things in the area, but I feel like some of the other states have some really great policies.

I'm pretty sure in Montana, they accept any states Medical card. So I think I can go to Montana and legally buy pot. Then there are places like New Mexico that run the entire deal through the State board of Health (or something lke that).

Anyways there are all kind of wild laws in different places.

I'll respond more later.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 9, 2009)

I really need to get the girls on HCO's Gravity... but I'm busy today... so tomorrow.

The real news is.... I sampled the Sour Grape... IT"S OFF THE HOOK.

And that i with an hour dry on my furnace and not cure and with 70% clear trichs.

I'm quick drying a sample of Casey Jones now.

I am actually about to run out... so I'll give you guys the breakdown of both highs.... THIS SHIT IS GOING TO BE BOMB!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 9, 2009)

The CJ is going to be amazing too.

Oh man... these are going to be two epic smokes.


----------



## Lt Shiny Sides (Dec 9, 2009)

Awesome to hear of a successful test jigfresh! And they can only get better as they develop.


----------



## Premo42 (Dec 9, 2009)

miztaj said:


> Not to sound like asshole but dude where u been? 13 states I believe have passed medical marijuana laws allowing people to grow for personal use.state laws allow it but the FEDs keep trying to stick their nose in shit.California is leading the way. Hell, I'm not to far from u premo


Yeah I know all about that.... I was just asking about the laws on being able to grow. Like who can, how much, whether its just certain counties, towns, etc. I know fedreral and state laws conflick all that junk man. I threw in Kansas because we dont have awesome money making laws like that here and i don't know how it all works.


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 9, 2009)

Things are moving. SO you just took some samples? Not chopped yet?


----------



## Iamtreehigh (Dec 9, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> The real news is.... I sampled the Sour Grape... IT"S OFF THE HOOK.
> 
> And that is with an hour dry on my furnace and not cure and with 70% clear trichs.
> 
> I'm quick drying a sample of Casey Jones now.


Can't wait to try it out. You should clip a branch soon and let it dry and give it a short cure for when you make the trip down.


----------



## DST (Dec 10, 2009)

Premo42 said:


> Yeah then you got the guy they let out and killed four cops he didn't even know, so what do you do? The system needs help for sure and the system probably made that guy worse idk, just some bad apples out there.


If you believe in Cesare Lombroso - criminal genes being passed down, then yeh, there are some bad apples out there. But I am not really down with that. I believe we develop based on external social influences. Kinda like, you are what you eat! Which would make me a big ganja plant which leads me nicely back onto our lovely Green topic.

Jig, signs of good things to come with your testers. Looking forward to seeing the end result for sure.

Peace, DST


----------



## miztaj (Dec 10, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Miztaj... it's a tough call whether you accomplished your goal of not sounding like an asshole. Haha... just kidding bro.


I'll try harder next time i promise.Jig you just couldnt wait could you?I dont blame you,So the sulphur spray had no effect on the taste i'm hoping.

I dont believe in the bad genes being passed down.More like most the time we are products of our enviroment or act out in desperation.You never know whats going on in someones head.

Yeah premo different staes have set there own guidelines,but people like you and I dont need no stinkin state to tell us how much we can grow.Although it would be nice not to be worried about getting busted for growing.In time, In time


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 10, 2009)

First off... all you guys thanks for the explosion of passion and support that has come since I mentioned my feelings for prisoners. This is the kind of thing we talked about in my class... about how things live in language not in thoughts. I have been thinking about prisoners for many many years now, but I hadn't told more than about 3 people. Those people said "That's great" and really meant it... but that did nothing for me.

I tell you guys and it's just inspiring the response. I totally understand how I can do this now.... not like what steps to take, but I see that telling people what you authenticaly want to do, they people you tell will respond with excitement and willingness to support the objective.



DST said:


> There are some criminologist who argue about aboloshing prisons, may be worth looking into.


I think I wasn't clear in my personal goal. I too beleive impossible is nothing... but I don't have it in me to abolish prison... or let every prisoner out. I beleive that can happen, but one of you guys will have to do that.

My goal is to give all prisoners peace of mind. So that they can be happy, peaceful, alive, and hopeful for the future... even as they sit in a shit hole of a cell in an overcrowded prison only there on some bullshit set-up anyways.

I would love for them all to get out and have another chance... I just don't see that as 'my fight'. I want to liberate the minds, hearts, and souls of all the men and women behind bars.



wonderblunder said:


> I have a strong feeling for inmates in our corrections system. I still write letters to various inmates, to this day. I do whatever I can for them. Glad you feel similarly about this.


That's a beautiful thing wonder. I have always thought of writing to inmates, but always get scared for one reason or another. Not scared of the inmates, but just lame and chicken-y about writing.

That was before. I'm going to start taking action now.

Thanks for the support.



miztaj said:


> Much can be done to change things, it just not gonna happen overnight and with people like jig that really intend do something extraordinary it will happen.


A lot of people have said a lot of nice things to me on RIU over my time here... but that the most awesome thing for someone to say about you. Thanks bro.



#1Raiderfan420 said:


> The grow looks great and it is very cool that your wife was so concerned about your girls while you were at class when she doesn't even smoke. You got a good one.  She sounded so concerned lol it sounds like my wife. I get calls at work sometimes when she checks on them during the day. Gotta love em.


Sounds like you got a good one too.

I don't know if I've already gotten into this on this journal... but I met my wife on Craigslist. Funny shit huh. She is the best. Amazing woman. She cares about my plants becuase I care about them. She's worried I'm going to find a girl who loves groing pot, and I'm going to fall in love with her. It's too funny. I am in no way into girls who smoke... but she thinks then we'd share passions. I guess she doesn't get that by her caring for my plants... we are sharing a passion. Only it means more this way becuase we are sharing it out of love... not out of common interest.

Oh man.... I am so rooting for the Raiders Jersey and a thong idea. I got $20 on a tanning session bro.



wonderblunder said:


> There are a lot of us married men on this site..... damn......


I really like the fact a lot of us are married. Outsiders may have this image of us pot guys being losers with sad lives or something. We're all just normal ass married guys growing some plants, and being rewarded with a hobby we love.



DST said:


> She keeps me on the straight and narrow though.


Isn't this the best. I know I would have made so many more bad decisions in my life without my wife by my side to stop me. And on the other side she's there to push me a bit when I won't get going.

Life is easier when you are on a team. And that's for real.



Premo42 said:


> Yeah then you got the guy they let out and killed four cops he didn't even know, so what do you do? The system needs help for sure and the system probably made that guy worse idk, just some bad apples out there.
> 
> Jig the grow is lookin great! Hey i was wondering, I'm from kansas and you say your growing legal? how does that work?
> 
> Also i got more than 4 oz. dry off my first plant. I was pleasantly suprised.


Premo... I'm not trying to knock you, but what does the guy getting out and killing people have to do with anything? If you mean that no one should be let out of prison becuase they are only going to get out and kill people... then I would reject that idea.

There are baseball players right now on some drug that can't be detected. There are detectives setting people up for serious crimes. There are mothers beating the shit out of their babies. There are government leaders that are making decisions they know are horrible for the people of their country and they could care less. There are doctors perscibing medicine just becuase they get hooked up from drug companies.

So what? They will always be there. They should never stop you from doing anything you want to do in life. They should never make you give up on what you beleive in. Sure it may be disheartening to know there are foes of progress... but that should never stop us.

Power means nothing in the face of total agreement.

Power means everything in the face of NO agreement.



Lt Shiny Sides said:


> Awesome to hear of a successful test jigfresh! And they can only get better as they develop.


Thank you sir. I am very happy with the results of the trial. And for sure they will get more dank-ier and dank-ier.



Premo42 said:


> Who can, how much, whether its just certain counties, towns, etc.


It varies county by county. I beleive San Diego county says a grower can have 24 plants. Wild huh.

Ok, so in my county this is how it works. You need to have some condition... like anxiety. You have to have seen a doctor, or accupunterist, or herbalist, even chiropractor for that condtion. You bring a paper from that visit to a MJ doctor. All the MJ doctors do is look at you and ask you if MJ helps you with your condition. You say it does and they give you a reccomendation to have medical access. You pay about $100 (if you pay $150 it's too much).

Now, that card you get is just between you and that mj doctor. No paperwork with the state. There is a state id program, but I don't know about that. Anyways, with that card you can go into any co-op/ dispensary in the state and buy whatever you want. I think the limit is 4 oz.

Also, you are allowed to grow 6 mature plants (and I think 6 immature at the same time). Immature means non flowering and below 1 foot tall.

I think you are only allowed to posses 8 oz of dried bud at a time. It get grey real quick... when I harvest I will have like 4 pounds wet of herb. That is ok I guess. It's ok to be drying and curing becuase it's considered to be being processed. However as soon as it's processed (when exactly that is - is a grey area)... I can only have 8 oz. So I have to by law take it to a co-op and donate it. But it's all weird becuase I'm not allowed to transport over 8 oz of herb. And even if I did I would still pocess more at home.

And then when it comes time to donate/ get reimbursed for it from a co-op... you can't declare the money on your taxes becuase it's illegal... but then it's illegal not to report it... so another weird grey area.

One last thing. If my wife had a card, and she gave me her caregiver rights... then she couldn't grow... but I can grow her 6 plants for her. There are actually commercial growers (and small guys like me)... that will pay people in herb, like an ounce a month, for their caregiver rights. So the growers can grow like 300 plants legally becuase they have so many peoples rights.



wonderblunder said:


> SO you just took some samples? Not chopped yet?


Chop will happen around Christmas and continue till around Jan 10.



Iamtreehigh said:


> Can't wait to try it out. You should clip a branch soon and let it dry and give it a short cure for when you make the trip down.


I just may do that my friend. You would be so lucky, haha.



DST said:


> Kinda like, you are what you eat! Which would make me a big ganja plant


Haha... that's funny bro. I guess I would be a ganja plant with some characteristics of a turkey... wearing cap'n crunches sailor hat. And I would smell like tofu.



miztaj said:


> I'll try harder next time i promise.Jig you just couldnt wait could you?I dont blame you,So the sulphur spray had no effect on the taste i'm hoping.


I was just giving you a hard time. I don't think anyone's going to get offended on this thread. It's all love here and we all know it. We's growing trees, loving our wives, and saving the world all at the same time, haha.

And no... there was absolutely no sulphur taste/ flavor. I hadn't thought about it, but I'm glad there wasn't.

I'm thinking now, I should have probably rinsed the plants off with water to get that residue off, but I think that would have made the buds either mold... or let the powdery mildew come back. I hope I'm not fucking up and smoking sulphur.

We'll see. Worst comes to worst I can water cure and get everything off them.

Thankd for all the good vibes guys.


----------



## kevin (Dec 10, 2009)

jig, i'm going to recomend that post to oprah's book club. i'm glad to hear and see all is doing great. take a peek at what i've got going.


----------



## Premo42 (Dec 10, 2009)

Well I dont know why i went so far off topic with that comment, probably had a few drinks in me and thats my bad. I agree with everything everyones been saying and think it inspiring to see people interested in making the world better. Now that i think about i was just being kinda negative for no reason.... IT was more along the lines of how the system being so jacked up they have made it difficult to figure out whos good or bad they are all treated the same. Its just a mess. It takes people wanting to make a change like you jig and that is really great man. 

I completely agree about you are what you eat or, you are who you hang with. Nobody is just plane evil. 

JIG you couldn't have explained the law situation any better! Gotta love all the grey areas but at least you guys are paving the way. It will proably be a while before we see laws change around here, we are always so far behind with the times. 

You would think they would be fixing the issue with taxes so they can get that money? 

I had seen storys about the mocena triangle or what ever, and noticed big bear was in the area. Other than that what i did knew about it all was a little sketchy so thank you. 

Anyway I'll keep it more positive from now on and get back to talkin more about the Sticky Green Buds.


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 10, 2009)

Jig, a man of wise words. Very down to earth. I like your word choices. Stoked for the harvest. Im loving vertical. I am definitely not going to jump the gun on flipping the switch........


----------



## Iamtreehigh (Dec 10, 2009)

Just to add to what you were saying about the law, I've been working on getting my recommendation and have been doing a lot of reading in anticipation. The way I understand it is processed means "dried flowers". 
And your Primary care physician is able to make the rec. for you but most are not willing to put their license on the line for whatever reason. This is why you end up having to get the diagnosis from your doc then go to another doc to get legal. (I always wondered why you have to see 2 different docs) Some of the mj docs will even take you if you have never seen a doctor for your condition and give you the diagnosis but you either have to go back to them or get the diagnosis and bring it back to them within a set amount of time. 
Also, I've read that 6 plants is the min. amount by law in the state, each county can set it to whatever they decide but no lower than 6. And you can still get raided by the cops and there have been people that tell law enforcement they are growing, only to get "busted" afterwards. The rec. is just a legal defense but I guess for the most part they dont really mess with people.
They also say that you can grow more than 6 and have the defense in court that your condition requires a larger amount, or that you can get the doc to recommend more, say if your're into edibles, which require more bud.

And yea, I would say I'm lucky that pretty much my only local friend is Jig. I can remember being in texas thinking how nice that first grow was looking and wishing I could try it.
The first time I got to smoke the purple kush and hindu skunk was like meeting my favorite rapper or something. lol It's the next best thing to being able to grow myself.


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 11, 2009)

I hope my Purple Kush turns out........ Just need a fem. You got me stoked for it..........Iamtreehigh


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Dec 11, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Oh man.... I am so rooting for the Raiders Jersey and a thong idea. I got $20 on a tanning session bro.


She actually went for it and I got the pics, but I promised she would have the final say so before I posted them. They look great, but you know women. She wants to re-take them because she doesn't like the way they look. It's amazing to me how she doesn't think they look good, because they loek great, but I promised.
My wife is one of those beautiful girls that doesn't know she is. I am a lucky guy. She is 14 years younger than me and worries about girls checkin me out. lol


----------



## Iamtreehigh (Dec 11, 2009)

I was pretty impressed with what jig had, I think I tasted the purple and it got me stupid stoned. Hope it turns out well for you.


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> I'm thinking now, I should have probably rinsed the plants off with water to get that residue off, but I think that would have made the buds either mold... or let the powdery mildew come back. I hope I'm not fucking up and smoking sulphur.
> 
> We'll see. Worst comes to worst I can water cure and get everything off them.
> 
> Thankd for all the good vibes guys.


It's a reciprocal thing Jig, Good vibes bring good vibes.

I think you chose right not to water down. I have vowed not to foliar feed again, or spray down if I can help it.....powdery mildew is a big pile of kack!! And if your weed is from the good ship Dank, then you don't want to be making it any more moist.....or, get your hands on some Headband, those girls resist mildew like you won't believe. All my OG Kush plants had mildew on my last grow (foliar feeding man!!!) but the Headbands, not a puff of powder on them.

Peace to the, Jig fam 

DST


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 11, 2009)

kevin said:


> take a peek at what i've got going.


I'm catching up on your grow now kev. I'll post soon. Glad to see you doing a journal again. I like seeing how things grow out in your neck of the woods.



Premo42 said:


> JIG you couldn't have explained the law situation any better! Gotta love all the grey areas but at least you guys are paving the way. It will proably be a while before we see laws change around here, we are always so far behind with the times.
> 
> You would think they would be fixing the issue with taxes so they can get that money?
> 
> ...


Glad you liked my legal breakdown. I agree it seems nuts they are just giving up all that tax money.

I have no idea what the hell the 'mocena triangle' is. There is the 'emerald triangle' but that's up in Nor Cal.

And no worries on keeping it positive... You always do. Sometimes we just blurt shit out... doesn't make you a hater or downer. You're all good bro.



wonderblunder said:


> I like your word choices. Stoked for the harvest. Im loving vertical.


I have realized in my weekend seminar things just how important what we say is. Like every word. I have been trying to use my words better lately.

Get this... I had an argument on Facebook the other day with a total stranger... and I actually got the guy to apoligize for being rude and saying he would try to think more next time before saying something negative towards something. A small miracle, but a miracle none the less. Getting your point across i an argument on the internet.

Man am I stoked for the harvest.

And also, now that I'm about done... I'm never going flat again. Vert for life, haha.



Iamtreehigh said:


> They also say that you can grow more than 6 and have the defense in court that your condition requires a larger amount, or that you can get the doc to recommend more, say if your're into edibles, which require more bud.
> 
> The first time I got to smoke the purple kush and hindu skunk was like meeting my favorite rapper or something. lol


This is true that you can get an exemption from the mj doctor if you tell them you use edibles. The edibles require more pot... so you can grow and posess more. I don't know the limits.

And I love the part about the rappers... that's so awesome. I know I would trip if I ever got to see one of your guys' grows or smoke some of your bud. One day...



#1Raiderfan420 said:


> She actually went for it and I got the pics, but I promised she would have the final say so before I posted them.


That's so awesome bro. Lucky man you are.



DST said:


> ....or, get your hands on some Headband, those girls resist mildew like you won't believe. All my OG Kush plants had mildew on my last grow (foliar feeding man!!!) but the Headbands, not a puff of powder on them.
> 
> Peace to the, Jig fam


Thanks for the well wishes to the fam. The kitties and wife like the attention.

And the headband got me man... or rather my co-op got me. They had been carrying headband clones for a year or six monthes or so... and as soon as I get ready for this grow they disappear. Oh well. Next time.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 11, 2009)

So... my Sour Grape is pretty much done. The trichs are about 30% amber.

I'm changing the solution today to give her Gravity.

4 gal RO, 4 mL Gravity, 8 mL Zone, 2 mL Max

I will run that for 4 days or so... then try clearex and RO for a couple days. I'm thinking I might start cutting on Wednesday. Yeah... like 5 days from now. WOAH.

The Casey Jones is just a little behind. She will get gravity tomorrow, then start flushing after that. Shouldn't be but 3 more weeks for the CJ.

The CJ is frickin FAT.

The SG just STINKS.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 11, 2009)

Before I went out for date night I cut a little branch and trimmed it up. Maybe a gram it will be. I'm pumped.

Anyone know about clearex. Does that stuff work good if you only have a few days to flush? Is it worth getting? I think I'm going to pick some up since I don't have 2 weeks to flush the sour grape.

Here's the branch:


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2009)

Yum, gonna be a fat gram. 








Something to think of on flushing technique, feed right up until last week. Cut the plant at the base of the stem (like cutting fresh flowers, at an angle widening the area that is exposed) hang plant on hook with the stem in a bucket of straight water. This flushes the plant out. Not sure how this would work for a hydro set.....Shouldn't be any different I would have thought. 

Harvest time, nice!


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Dec 12, 2009)

Nice nug man, just looking at it i know its going to be tasty 

For someone that does not smoke allot you are going to have tons of nugs.


----------



## enjoytheday (Dec 12, 2009)

That's just GORGEOUS!


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 13, 2009)

Looks delicious Jig. Whats your yield prediction looking like now......


----------



## neversummer28 (Dec 13, 2009)

damn jigs, your girls sure came around really quickly. i thought were started flowering a week or two apart and yet your girls matured a whole lot faster. nice work man and looking forward to hearing about the final yield count. damn your grow never stops to amaze me.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 13, 2009)

neversummer28 said:


> damn jigs, your girls sure came around really quickly. i thought were started flowering a week or two apart and yet your girls matured a whole lot faster. nice work man and looking forward to hearing about the final yield count. damn your grow never stops to amaze me.


Well I got more light, more bubbles, and more veg time. So that may be something. Your girls are looking real beautiful.

Here's the latest:

[youtube]QusUcfrxzCM[/youtube]


----------



## Iamtreehigh (Dec 13, 2009)

I didn't realize the soil plants were still going, are they gonna be ready around the same time as the others?

I just watched that vid again on full screen. WOW!!! I can only imagine what could be if you had a bigger space than that tiny little closet. Any thoughts on the next grow and what you would do with caregiver rights? Maybe Mrs. jig can donate the closet in her office. lol


----------



## neversummer28 (Dec 13, 2009)

thanks for the video. my jaw literally dropped, your grow is even more amazing on video. totally blown away by how much you got from two plants... was cracking up at times (obviously stoned).

nice work jigs. truly amazing.


----------



## usda101 (Dec 13, 2009)

i can taste that purple kush damn near drooled on my laptop


----------



## Lt Shiny Sides (Dec 13, 2009)

Wow jig they look absolutely amazing! I like the SOB (Sea of Buds) LOL.


----------



## kevin (Dec 13, 2009)

i keep looking at this verticale grow and keep thinking i should use this setup as a guide to setup my new closet. it just looks like it is more light effient and easier to cool. what a mighty fine job you have done bro!!!


----------



## DST (Dec 14, 2009)

Loving the hedge vid, Jig!!!


----------



## heyguy901 (Dec 14, 2009)

what are all those dots on the leafs?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 14, 2009)

heyguy901 said:


> what are all those dots on the leafs?


Sulphur Powder residue. I am using it to combat Powdery Mildew.

Alright now... *Humboldt County's Own - Gravity*.

This stuff is amazing. I have used it on all three grows now and I have thought it had worked wonders. Well... I finally have visual evidense at least. I gave them the Gravity about two days ago... all the buds are now sagging very significantly. Just since the time I administered the gravity the buds have fattened up, gotten more dense, and have sprouted these tiny tiny new bud growths. It's like the buds are exploding from inside.

I think it was RIU member lllmafia who said it's like the stove top popcorn poppers... the buds explode from within pushing new buds outward.

This morning when I opened the door there was a Casey Jones bud I thought might break off it's stem.... It got that heavy just overnight. 12 hours, damn.

So yeah... this stuff works.

The crazy part. The only thing the girls have in their tank is RO and Gravity.

ppm: 16

(yes sixteen)


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Dec 14, 2009)

Very nice, buds are looking great!!!

Do you have a pic of the girls right before the gravity was started, justwondering??


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 14, 2009)

Holy shit Jig that is fucking amazing. Looks so damn good. Humboldt county gravity is on the list. Just grabbed some liquid Kool Bloom. Looking damn good!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 14, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> Looks delicious Jig. Whats your yield prediction looking like now......


I'm still pulling for 22 oz. Maybe 14 oz CJ and 8 oz SG? This Casey Jones could be a damn pound by herself. You wouldn't beleive it if you actually saw it.



neversummer28 said:


> damn jigs, your girls sure came around really quickly. i thought were started flowering a week or two apart and yet your girls matured a whole lot faster.


I forgot... the bushmaster I used is supposed to help them mature faster too... who knows if it does.



Iamtreehigh said:


> Any thoughts on the next grow and what you would do with caregiver rights? Maybe Mrs. jig can donate the closet in her office. lol


No thoughts on the next one. This grow is taking a lot of attention... and the snow has slowed progress in things.

and HEY... you better not say that closet bit too loud. I'm gonna get in trouble. That is HER closet, haha. I might lose a finger even suggesting it.



neversummer28 said:


> thanks for the video. my jaw literally dropped, your grow is even more amazing on video. totally blown away by how much you got from two plants... was cracking up at times (obviously stoned).


Seriously... I can't beleive the whole thing. It's like I know it's real... but I have to keep pinching myself. It's like an out of body experience. I remember doing all the work over the past few monthes... but its staggering to look at the results. The fruits of my labor.

I truly credit you and my other good friends on this site. You guys keep me going. Give me ideas and inspiration. And give me a reason to log all of this.

So... Thank you.



Lt Shiny Sides said:


> Wow jig they look absolutely amazing! I like the SOB (Sea of Buds) LOL.


I liked that too. I got a big S.O.B. in my closet, haha.



kevin said:


> i keep looking at this verticale grow and keep thinking i should use this setup as a guide to setup my new closet. it just looks like it is more light effient and easier to cool. what a mighty fine job you have done bro!!!


Thanks kev. Yeah man... it uses the light better (i think). And it is easier to cool for sure. It's great for my closet becuase of the footprint. it's only 3x2. so that's 6 square feet of floorspace... but wall space there is like 50 square feet.



DST said:


> Loving the hedge vid, Jig!!!


Thanks DST. I'm digging all your photos.



Hulk Nugs said:


> Do you have a pic of the girls right before the gravity was started, justwondering??


Thanks hulk. I went searching through the pics I took. Here is the best/ closest comparison I got. You can see the difference I think.

Notice the angle the branch is hanging now.

Oh... this is 5 days difference.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Dec 14, 2009)

Loving the pics Jig. I as well have the bushmaster and gravity on my shopping list for my next grow. After seeing those before and after pics hell ya.


----------



## Iamtreehigh (Dec 14, 2009)

Those are some crazy looking nugs. 

I figured her closet was a no-go but can you imagine 2 lbs off a 4 plants? lol


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Dec 14, 2009)

Dam man looks like the gravity added a extra 1/4 size of the bud to the top, if that makes since. Was checking out the fan leaves to try and determined the growth width and heights of the bud and if i see what i think i am seeing dam in one week, that stuff does wonders to add a extra flower boost towards the end of the grow. Going to be nice to see what you yield off the Building of Buds, seas are more flat and there is no way this is flat vertical all the way. After seeing the yield i believe there is going to be a good fallowing of verticals grows to come. Hats off to you for being one of the first or the very first to do this size vertical setup.

rips away


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 14, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> Dam man looks like the gravity added a extra 1/4 size of the bud to the top, if that makes since. Was checking out the fan leaves to try and determined the growth width and heights of the bud and if i see what i think i am seeing dam in one week, that stuff does wonders to add a extra flower boost towards the end of the grow. Going to be nice to see what you yield off the Building of Buds, seas are more flat and there is no way this is flat vertical all the way. After seeing the yield i believe there is going to be a good fallowing of verticals grows to come. Hats off to you for being one of the first or the very first to do this size vertical setup.
> 
> rips away


Thank you hulk... you sure can make an ego inflate. But before I get too full of myself, check this:

42 POUNDS off 10 PLANTS ... only 3 weeks veg!!!


----------



## Iamtreehigh (Dec 14, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> Dam man looks like the gravity added a extra 1/4 size of the bud to the top, if that makes since. Was checking out the fan leaves to try and determined the growth width and heights of the bud and if i see what i think i am seeing dam in one week, that stuff does wonders to add a extra flower boost towards the end of the grow. Going to be nice to see what you yield off the Building of Buds, seas are more flat and there is no way this is flat vertical all the way. After seeing the yield i believe there is going to be a good fallowing of verticals grows to come. Hats off to you for being one of the first or the very first to do this size vertical setup.
> 
> rips away


Agreed. I'm always the skeptic and I wasn't sure how well the vert thing would go, but I'm a believer. I still think it would be interesting to see a vert and a horizontal grow going at the same time. Like stoner mythbusters to see which one is better, and what the difference in yield is.

On another note, I just saw on KTLA that there have been more than enough signatures gathered to add a vote to legalize up to an ounce of weed for adults over 21 and the right to grow in 25 square feet in Nov. 2010. If you live in california and you aren't registered to vote this is the time.
Also, use of meth, alcohol, and cigs is down in high school kids, they have chosen a safer alternative, POT!! Not that kids should be doing any of these, but if you gotta choose one, it might as well be the one that won't kill you.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 15, 2009)

I clipped another nug.

I really like this stuff.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Dec 15, 2009)

Looks scrumious there jig. I'm envious of ya haha.


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 15, 2009)

God damn those buds look sick. That 42lb 10 plant grow is sick!. Would love to do something like that. I guess he vegged only 3 weeks once the clone was rooted! Thats insane! C02 must do wonders. 

CJ looks sick. Pictures never do the justice either!
Keep it up!


----------



## Iamtreehigh (Dec 15, 2009)

wow. that looks insane. great job


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 15, 2009)

wow jig thats impresive.....nice job on the grow


----------



## miztaj (Dec 15, 2009)

dayum, jig What a few days difference makes.I hear good things about humboldts stuff.Jig you should set a fixed camera for a couple days and do a time lapse video of a nug growing.

I swear i just stopped breathing for 5:51 of my life.What really makes it outstanding is how well you utilized that space.

It must feel so awesome just to step back and smile at that shit.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 15, 2009)

Random Fact:

I GOT THE *DUAL SAW... *go on... try and mess around with me now.



greenfirekilla420 said:


> Looks scrumious there jig. I'm envious of ya haha.


Honestly... I don't know what I've done in this life to deserve such a blessing. I mean I try to be good and help people... but to open my closet and see what I see is beyond beleif.

I swear I don't do that much with the girls. I just love them.

And I know I say it over and over... but I really mean it... all the good vibes you guys send really make their way into the water or something.

Thanks GFK. You gotta plan a road trip in Feb. Everything will be nice and cured by then... We gonna be smokin Valentines day away.



MyGTO2007 said:


> wow jig thats impresive.....nice job on the grow


Thanks GTO... always good to see you my friend. Also nice seeing mom in your avatar. I still got her playlist running on my music.

Your plants are looking amazing.

I really want to come visit sometme next summer... you aren't going anywhere are you?

TreeHigh... WonderBlunder. Always appreciate the support. Wonder... I'm blown away by your new setup. And TreeHigh... that nug I pulled is for us. Maybe get a 24 hour cure or something.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 15, 2009)

miztaj said:


> It must feel so awesome just to step back and smile at that shit.


It is strait unreal. It's like winning the lottery every day.

It also makes me feel unworthy... like I don't deserve all this. But then again... that's just a problem I have in life. Always feeling undeserving.

Thanks miztaj. You are a part of these plants for sure.

Like I said... V-day is gonna be SG+CJ- day this year.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 15, 2009)

Looking Fresh Jig  Real Fresh, and DANK!


----------



## Iamtreehigh (Dec 15, 2009)

Sweet. I was kinda hoping it was but I didn't wanna make any assumptions. 

And I went to the doc, got my CA state ID and am $65 away from being a legal medial marijuana patient.


----------



## raulhawkins718 (Dec 15, 2009)

hey jig, so im noticing that about 4 inches below my light is running around 95 degrees and im thinkin i need to eventually install a fan to cool it.....it runs around 80 at plant level which is about 2 ft down.....my light has a port on the side and i was thinking of just screwing a small muffin fan on there with no duct work, just a little something to add some movement in that area.....my question is, because i dont have a glass lense on the reflector hood, should i have the fan blow air towards the bulb or suck it away from it causing a vortex around the bulb?.....can anyone give any advice?.....i have a sunsystems 2 400 hps....thanks....ur the man


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 15, 2009)

raulhawkins718 said:


> hey jig, so im noticing that about 4 inches below my light is running around 95 degrees and im thinkin i need to eventually install a fan to cool it.....it runs around 80 at plant level which is about 2 ft down.....my light has a port on the side and i was thinking of just screwing a small muffin fan on there with no duct work, just a little something to add some movement in that area.....my question is, because i dont have a glass lense on the reflector hood, should i have the fan blow air towards the bulb or suck it away from it causing a vortex around the bulb?.....can anyone give any advice?.....i have a sunsystems 2 400 hps....thanks....ur the man


Welcome to the land of text and pictures my friend.

Hooking up a muffin fan should help... it will have to be pretty strong to help much. Something like 80 cfm minimum. Maybe 150 cfm. You definitely want the plants closer than 2 feet away during flowering.

Have the fan suck away from the bulb... that will draw the hot air out of the area (hopefully).

Depending on how well it works you may need to save up for some ducting and an inline fan. You could get that for around $100... maybe less.

Glad to see you over here bud.


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 15, 2009)

Yea yea. When is the harvest date Jig? I just lipped the switch.....


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 16, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> Yea yea. When is the harvest date Jig? I just lipped the switch.....


I'm thinking about a week from today. Maybe 2 days earlier... maybe 2 days later.

I got all excited and was looking at the trichs on the leaves... not the trichs on the calyxes. So there is still some maturing to do.

Plus they are just packing on weight right now.

Oh... and that's the Sour Grape.

The Casey Jones is a week or two behind. It is finally getting some orange hairs.

Yo... treehigh... Right on getting your card. Can you hook it up before sunday. I might bring down some trimmings to do... not sure.


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 16, 2009)

Yea I hear Ya. On one of these runs I am going to run the whole grow room with 1 strain so I can chop at once. That would be a hell of a time.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Dec 16, 2009)

Looking very nice Brother!! Buds are looking fat


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Dec 16, 2009)

I sure wish I could make it out there. Haha the fiance would not be down for it. She'll be like 7 1/2 months pregnant lol. But trust me if I could make it I'd be bringing a nice bit of Burmese Kush to add to the mix.


----------



## cerberus (Dec 16, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> I clipped another nug.
> 
> I really like this stuff.


 ->  ->  ->  ->  -> 

well done brotha, that looks pretty healthy to me.


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 16, 2009)

Looks so god damn good, keep coming back for more.....


----------



## Iamtreehigh (Dec 16, 2009)

The rec probably wont be 'til after Christmas. But don't let that stop you from bringing any clippings down. I'm only only get to be an outlaw for another few weeks. lol

I'm getting my list ready right now, I'll give you a call in a little bit.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 16, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> Looking Fresh Jig  Real Fresh, and DANK!


Hey loadedDragon, I was hoping you were still watching the grow. Hadn't seen you on here in a while.



greenfirekilla420 said:


> I sure wish I could make it out there. Haha the fiance would not be down for it. She'll be like 7 1/2 months pregnant lol.


Wow man... congrats. Is this your first?

That's awesome. 



Iamtreehigh said:


> But don't let that stop you from bringing any clippings down.


Don't worry about that.

So... I have been doing a little work in the closet. I have strung up about 10 buds that were sagging with all they had.

I also pulled the sour grape screen tighter, like a smaller radius. So that the buds are closer to the light.

Also... I changed the 250 MH out for the 250 HPS... so we got Tons of lumens now. I got all the crystals I can handle... maybe get a little more weight now.

Last thing... the sour grape is TURNING PURPLE... wooooo hoooooo. It looks real real nice.

I'm sorry, I'm a tease... I don't have time for pics. I'm running out the house.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 16, 2009)

sooooo u didnt mention it was 68 pages i had to read to catch up brotha haha. buuuut anyways here i am better way late then never.
gonna have to jump around to find ur sour grape pix and see wat u were sayin in my new thread. but gonna have to read from start to finish and smoke an ounce while i do it since itll take me forever but ill knock it out. lol

scribed and rep+


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 16, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> I clipped another nug.
> 
> I really like this stuff.



this it? lol looks bomb to me


----------



## GypsyBush (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi Jig...

Glad to see things are good...


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey guys... I'm super busy today. No time for pics and other fun.

The SG is continuing showing awesome new colors... some yellows are starting.

The CJ is in full flush... the SG will get full flush in a couple days.

Hey, if you have a free minute... show my homeboy some love... he's new to RIU:

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/280617-bathroom-setup-shower-dwc.html


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 17, 2009)

thats sick. i love seeing diff color nuggs. gonna scope ur buddys grow out too


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 20, 2009)

heres some pics


----------



## raulhawkins718 (Dec 20, 2009)

[youtube]mfLu3D0TtyY[/youtube]


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Dec 20, 2009)

shit jig sorry  hope you get that problem fixed. Cant believe the snow is falling through the roof onto those nugs!! There covered in the frost




Screens are looking outrages, love how you had to tie the tops ones up so freaking heavy gotta love that!!!


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 20, 2009)

Looks damn good. Can't wait for the harvest!


----------



## Iamtreehigh (Dec 20, 2009)

Mmmm. Looks good


----------



## DST (Dec 21, 2009)

Looking phunky, Jig. can't wait to see your finished CJ as well!


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Dec 21, 2009)

jigfresh has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.

empty, please


----------



## jflo (Dec 21, 2009)

Serious juicey grow there Jig! Verticle is looking to be the SOG for those with space/ #of plant limitations etc. Nice work! 

question:

how many weeks out of harvest did you go h20 and gravity? Some sites say 3 weeks out, what are your thoughts on it?

And the light setup you have in 2 bulbs "in-line", what do you think about 2 400w in cool tubes verticle but setup parallel. with a reflector in between them. Kinda like a yin/yang sybol if you know what I mean?If all the plants were the same height do you think that would max the light usage, or does the top and bottom effect work best in your in line setup. 

thanks


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 21, 2009)

Raul.... I LOVE THAT CLIP. That's one of my favorite movies (for obvious reasons). Right on point.



BooMeR242 said:


> this it? lol looks bomb to me


Glad to have you along for the ride boomer.



GypsyBush said:


> Hi Jig...
> 
> Glad to see things are good...


It's great to see you stop by Gypsy. I'm glad you didn't fall into a stack of your harvest and get stuck in the trichs. I sometimes have an image of you yelling, help me, swimming in pot like scrooge mcduck swimming in money.



Hulk Nugs said:


> jigfresh has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.
> 
> empty, please


There's more room now.



jflo said:


> question:
> 
> how many weeks out of harvest did you go h20 and gravity? Some sites say 3 weeks out, what are your thoughts on it?
> 
> ...


I would say absolutely yes to the three weeks out thing. Now this being my third grow using it... I think the key is timing. And I think 3 and possibly 4 weeks out is the key, becuase it seems like I used it too late on the Sour Grape, and it just acts funny... like there is too much growth for the bud structure that has developed. The CJ looks perfect... like the gravity made it explode right when it was going to explode anyways.

Your light question is kinda complicated. I think the best would be to take the two 400s inline like mine... but have two levels of plants. One for each light. Make sense. If you run them next to eachother you will be wasting some light, but saving in complication of design for the room (possibly).

I hope that makes sense.


----------



## DST (Dec 21, 2009)

jflo said:


> Serious juicey grow there Jig! Verticle is looking to be the SOG for those with space/ #of plant limitations etc. Nice work!
> 
> question:
> 
> ...


Gravity: Here's a Q, anyone know where I can buy this in Europe, or a product that is similar?


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 21, 2009)

nice Jig.them buds look Yummy


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Dec 21, 2009)

Very delectable buds!!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 21, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> nice Jig.them buds look Yummy





#1RaiderFan420 said:


> Very delectable buds!!


Thanks GTO and RaiderFan . Here's a video for you. (EVEN THOUGH THE DAMN RAIDERS BEAT MY BRONCOS)

[youtube]4SEMdTgz9Zw[/youtube]


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Dec 21, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks GTO and RaiderFan . Here's a video for you. (EVEN THOUGH THE DAMN RAIDERS BEAT MY BRONCOS)
> 
> [youtube]4SEMdTgz9Zw[/youtube]


Those buds are amazing Brother. That one is huge!! 
Oh and yeah that is the Raiders, never know which team is gonna show up. 






No offense, just bustin your balls. It isn't often we Raiderfans get to brag. lol


----------



## miztaj (Dec 21, 2009)

[youtube]4SEMdTgz9Zw[/youtube][/QUOTE]


Ahhhhhh.........nothing like fresh fruit,jigfresh fruit that is..I dont get many purple strains round my parts.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 21, 2009)

Holy fuck Dude.i though my buds were big!!!!!!!!!!!NICE


----------



## Iamtreehigh (Dec 21, 2009)

Man that casey jones bud is F-ing huge. way bigger than a coke can. I can't wait to see what the dried wait of that thing is.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 21, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks GTO and RaiderFan . Here's a video for you. (EVEN THOUGH THE DAMN RAIDERS BEAT MY BRONCOS)
> 
> [youtube]4SEMdTgz9Zw[/youtube]



damn bro im stoked bout the sour grape it looks amazing. colorful boutique flowers. i saw a 7day dried sample today from my manager buddy at the collective he grew and it smelled just like u said. bomb grape juice. cant wait til its cured im sure itll even be more dank. but mang that CJ is like on steroids haha. i mite eventually pik up blue dream and sum casey jones just wanna dial in my system first. mite PM u in a few tho with sum other questions. i had a lot of info covered today with the manager and his grows etc. wrote most of it up on my thread if u get a chance or ill repeat my questions ina PM. anyways good shit man


----------



## miztaj (Dec 21, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> Holy fuck Dude.i though my buds were big!!!!!!!!!!!NICE


GTO i checked out your video,Your buds are huge!!


----------



## scooby snacks (Dec 21, 2009)

hey jig,
long time no see,
another impressive grow
luv the vids man, keep them coming
good luck the rest of the way


----------



## Lt Shiny Sides (Dec 21, 2009)

Those buds are HUGE jig! Very nice job. And that purple looks delicious!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 21, 2009)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Oh and yeah that is the Raiders, never know which team is gonna show up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL... I love it bud. Nothing like a little healthy competitive banter. Our coach may run off QB's and piss off WR's... but at least he doesn't knock out dude's on his staff.

I know one thing. We can both curse the BITCH ASS CHARGERS. Phillip Rivers can suck a goalpost.



miztaj said:


> Ahhhhhh.........nothing like fresh fruit,jigfresh fruit that is..I dont get many purple strains round my parts.


I should brand my harvests. Buds by Jigfresh. I wish that UPS had a special weed delivery unit.



MyGTO2007 said:


> Holy fuck Dude.i though my buds were big!!!!!!!!!!!NICE


Grow some Casey Jones and see how big you can get. Makes you feel like a champ.



Iamtreehigh said:


> Man that casey jones bud is F-ing huge. way bigger than a coke can. I can't wait to see what the dried wait of that thing is.


Ne neither. It seems to even be swelling still. Getting more dense.



BooMeR242 said:


> damn bro im stoked bout the sour grape it looks amazing. colorful boutique flowers.


Sour Grape, Casey Jones, and Blue Dream would pretty much be my dream closet. Just throw in some Purple Kush and I'm set for life.



scooby snacks said:


> hey jig,
> long time no see,
> another impressive grow
> luv the vids man, keep them coming
> good luck the rest of the way


Thanks my friend. Good to see you. I hope life is treating you well out there.

Thanks for stopping by... I really appreciate it.



Lt Shiny Sides said:


> Those buds are HUGE jig! Very nice job. And that purple looks delicious!


Thanks Lt. I was wondering where you had been.

Alright... So I took some pics and one came out amazingly. So thought I'd post it up.

Also, thought I would share how much I love two new additions to the kitchen (yes we are talking about life outside MJ for the moment). One is a Jack Lelaine Juicer. I love the thing. Damn fresh juice is nice, and cheaper than store bought. And you guys know bout nutrients... I guess most of the nutrients from juice goes away after 10-20 minutes.

The second thing is a Soda Maker. This is great. Just to make sure we don't get too healthy on the juice. But it's cool becuase there is no High Fructose Corn Syrup in it... and I guess that's the shit that's real bad for you in soda.

Anyways, ya'll should check out getting juicer and or a soda maker. One is good for your body, and the other is good for your wallet (if you buy a lot of soda). Plus we have like 10 flavors of soda all the time now. Grape is the best.


----------



## Iamtreehigh (Dec 22, 2009)

Ha that's awesome, we've been thinking of getting a jack lalaine juicer, more like a wish list kinda thing, and i didn't even know there was such a thing as a soda maker. It makes me think about being a kid and having that snoopy snow cone maker.


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2009)

Hehe, I always wanted a Soda Stream when I was younger (anyone remember them?) - in fact, I think I'll get one to stick in my grow room for CO2, everyone else seemed to have a soda stream, and all we got was fekking Panda Cola....went flat after 0.2 seconds, (however, you could also use it for oil changes on your bmx (if you had one -hahahaha.)

As for Purple buds, good Skillz bru, good skillz.

Peace, DST


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Dec 22, 2009)

Right on, stay healthy Brother. I have a juicer and a vita mix. Nothin like fresh fruit and veggy juice, and if when I'm not using it for juice I can make icecream in the vitamix.

Oh yes and I can't stand Rivers either.


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 22, 2009)

That video rocked. You have a somewhat temporary wall of buds. Those top Colas were huge considering the amount of light. You are killing it on 650w! Fuck yea. Good week to be a Raiders fan! Got to love those Cali teams. I lost faith in the Broncos with they canned Griese for being weak and injured.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 22, 2009)

Alright guys... I need you opinion/ advise. Seems as if some of the bigger buds are starting to turn HERMIE! ahhh.

Now... not the biggest deal on the Sour Grape... she's coming down today, tommorow, next day.

The CJ though still has a bit to go. What do I do... let her get more male flowers... or cut premature.

Now, to explain what's going on... I have barely notices tiny tiny ones of those 'leaves' looking explosion from tiny calyx looking things. Bad explanaton I know.

I'm not worried about pollinating anything... to far along for that.. but will I be sacrificing anything by letting the plant go down this road anymore?

Thanks.

In the pic you can see what I mean on the right... it's sticking up and yellow. Damn bananas!


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Dec 22, 2009)

cut the pods off and if more come back your gonna have to take her....


----------



## Lt Shiny Sides (Dec 22, 2009)

That sucks jig. The same thing happened to me, but I just pluck them off if I find them and they usually don't come back. I couldn't tell you for sure, but I don't think it will hurt any to let it finish.


----------



## Stargrow (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey jig thanx for all the info!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 22, 2009)

[email protected] T33 said:


> cut the pods off and if more come back your gonna have to take her....





Lt Shiny Sides said:


> That sucks jig. The same thing happened to me, but I just pluck them off if I find them and they usually don't come back. I couldn't tell you for sure, but I don't think it will hurt any to let it finish.


Thanks a lot for the info guys... I was starting to royally FREAK OUT 



Stargrow said:


> Hey jig thanx for all the info!


No worries bud. Thanks for reading. 

I'm chopping down some more today. Man this stuff looks nice.


----------



## Survolte (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey man grows looking amazing. Poor soilies lol. I wish I could hop down there and help you trim again. Those look like they would be so nice to touch... let alone smoke hah. Well I miss you lots man and best of luck with all the work. I know thats guna be a huge job trimming it all.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Dec 22, 2009)

Sorry to see that Bro. You don't have long to go though do you? Also, are those webs on the bud? Might have some spider mite issues unless I am seeing things.


----------



## miztaj (Dec 22, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> I should brand my harvests. Buds by Jigfresh. I wish that UPS had a special weed delivery unit.


 No need for special unit there standard ground has woked for me,So has priority USPS.......lol
We will be recieving a care package next week as a matter of fact. Belladonna and some GDP.

Sorry to hear about the hermies,those bitches wanted some dick bad!!


----------



## Survolte (Dec 22, 2009)

PS. I would be overjoyed with just one of those buds haha. it sux being broke and in a state where you cant grow... qq. Cali here I come.


----------



## miztaj (Dec 22, 2009)

Survolte said:


> PS. I would be overjoyed with just one of those buds haha. it sux being broke and in a state where you cant grow... qq. Cali here I come.


U said it Survolte,one of those buds being that big sucker on top......lol


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 22, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Alright guys... I need you opinion/ advise. Seems as if some of the bigger buds are starting to turn HERMIE! ahhh.
> 
> Now... not the biggest deal on the Sour Grape... she's coming down today, tommorow, next day.
> 
> ...



fuuuuk bro im sorry to hear that. rough decision hope it works out


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 23, 2009)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Sorry to see that Bro. You don't have long to go though do you? Also, are those webs on the bud? Might have some spider mite issues unless I am seeing things.


I am chopping branches as I trim them. I have 4 big buds timmed and hanging. Only about 20 or 30 to go. Then onto the little ones.

And no... don't worry about mites or anything. I have 9 cats and carpets... those are just stray hair type things. And yes... I do pull all that stuff off when trimming. My sticky fingers are a mess after a while.



BooMeR242 said:


> fuuuuk bro im sorry to hear that. rough decision hope it works out


Yeah... I'm not sure what it was. Possibly the gravity, but I wouldn't think it would do anything that fast... I just gave them gravity a week and a half ago. It could have been the horrible pH I kept them at most of the grow. Also could be something to do with the Powdery Mildew I guess.

No matter the reason, I'm not too worried about it. The whole plant should be down by saturday, and I'm not finding too many of those little things.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 23, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> I have 4 big buds timmed and hanging.


Here they are. Plus the soda machine. SodaStream just like you said DST.


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 23, 2009)

Bummer about the herm. It happens, still gonna be some damn good smoke. I would chop if I was worried about it. Soda Machine? I may have missed it. Looks very cool whatever it is. Whats next on the agenda?


----------



## Iamtreehigh (Dec 23, 2009)

those buds look nice. Can't wait to get up there to start trimming and try out one of those buds and check out that soda machine in action.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Dec 23, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Here they are. Plus the soda machine. SodaStream just like you said DST.


Just beautiful my man! Those are so fat and look dense as hell. Nice work brother!  

I have the same thing in my house dog and cat. I even change my cloths before I go down in the room, but still find hairs here and there.
The soda machine looks sick too. Might have to get one of them. Can you make diet soda in it?


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Dec 23, 2009)

very nice looks like over a oz already, 

soda machine hmmm those looks like little laundry detergent bottles, give us the low down. Might have already did just missed it.


----------



## kevin (Dec 23, 2009)

how many plants have you grown before you got your first hermie? i'd almost like to get one just to see it up close.


----------



## miztaj (Dec 23, 2009)

Those buds look just splendid.They do look rock solid.hey jig u oughta take one of those sour grape nugs and run it thru ur juicer and make some sour grape juice.

I've always wanted to try one of those soda machines.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 23, 2009)

sounds good then mang ill just be chillin watchin


----------



## Survolte (Dec 25, 2009)

I think Ima get a soda stream. Only 99$ : p


----------



## proheto8008 (Dec 25, 2009)

looking good man. Ive been following you over at www.verticalgreen.org

how come we didnt get the soda machine pics over there?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 25, 2009)

merry christmas!


----------



## mrwack0 (Dec 25, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> merry christmas!



Cheers to you sir on a successful grow. I've been following your log as have many. Many impressed, like myself. Merry Christmas to you, you have brought inspiration to many of us


----------



## kevin (Dec 25, 2009)

merry christmas to you too jig, i can smell that bud all the way from over here.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Dec 25, 2009)

Dam jig the colors so many colors.........The NUG looks great man just going to be a insane harvest!!

After the nights done wasnt so bad huh, i am like you dont really like going but at the end of the night just makes you feel right.

Merry Christmas you lucky bastard lmao , hope you got to see snow this morning


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 25, 2009)

holy fuck jig that looks good


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Dec 26, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> merry christmas!


Looks so so beautiful!!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 26, 2009)

[youtube]V1EL9MjRJJM[/youtube]


----------



## kevin (Dec 26, 2009)

what do you do with your trim jig? i bought some bubble bags and fell in love. still refining my methods...


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Dec 26, 2009)

The behind shot looks crazy, did a great job filling in that screen!!

I might just have to find me some a casey jones clone after that video the nugs were huge!

Looking forward to the final weigh in


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 26, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> [youtube]V1EL9MjRJJM[/youtube]




nice lookin buds u got there brotha. that was the sour grape in the pic the other page bak i assume? so colorful im stoked to be using this strain.

the CJ is def huge but wats ur overall opinion so far with the SG? i know u rated a couple things in the video but wat else could u let me know bout the overall grow with the SG. and how it looks /smells now


----------



## Kriegs (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow, Jig... awesome stuff all the way around - this grow, previous grows. Love the use of screens both vertical and horizontal. I got a huge yield boost last year with some really simple LST that I started late in the game; but what you're doing really rocks.

I grow in soil, so there's some things "lost in translation" between what we do, but boy.. I can learn a lot from how you're physically managing the plants. Very cool. Now that MI is legal / medical (I cleared the Cert. process a week ago - yay!!), I don't feel as freaked out and may take a little more liberty and time to play, rather than just trying to force things to conclusion and get back under cover. We can grow 12 plants now - if the man had any idea how much that produces...

Great journals BTW; detailed and well-written.


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice video Jig! This grow is a true inspiration. Vertical is kicking ass so far.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 27, 2009)

Badass Video Dude!!!


----------



## DST (Dec 27, 2009)

Hey Jig, Congratulations bru!!! Looking lekker!!! With the male flowers, do you have a lot? or just one or two? I have found that my headband also does that, I have even found a tiny male flower in the bud, but only one seed out of the whole plant from that bud. I think when you are pushing your plants they are probably going to do that. Or perhaps it's the ECSourD that is in both of them? But I wouldn't worry too much about it....Those buds are fat, fat!! Just sweetness personified. Can't wait in many ways...

Peace to you and Jig familia over the festives, Happy Hogmanay.

Peace, DST


----------



## Premo42 (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow That is to cool! I always wanted to see the back of the screen, nice job bro! We all anticipate the final weigh in.


----------



## GypsyBush (Dec 27, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> It's great to see you stop by Gypsy. I'm glad you didn't fall into a stack of your harvest and get stuck in the trichs. I sometimes have an image of you yelling, help me, swimming in pot like scrooge mcduck swimming in money.


Hahaha!!!!

Hardly!!! lol...

I haven't been doing much at all...

Life just gets in the way sometimes....

But hopefully I'll be able to fire up again soon...


Best Wishes for the New Year!!!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow yes it does!!!!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 27, 2009)

haha fukn MyGTO thanks for the visuals  my gf was like wtf are uuuuu lookin at? haha


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 28, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> haha fukn MyGTO thanks for the visuals  my gf was like wtf are uuuuu lookin at? haha


That's funny shit. I swear it's just my pot website, haha. Don't tell her it was my thread.

Still trimming.

I'll respond to everyone soon, I promise.


----------



## DST (Dec 28, 2009)

Even UPS could learn a thing or two from this thread.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Dec 28, 2009)

Wowza.. My UPS driver doesn't look like that!


----------



## Kriegs (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks for the empty screen shot -- that makes it really obvious how to do this (to me, at least..). Awesome looking bud, too. Not familiar with your strains -- are these Indica-doms?

In my experience, there are a lot of hot UPS and FedEx drivers... getting them to dress and pose like that could be challenging, tho..


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 28, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> That's funny shit. I swear it's just my pot website, haha. Don't tell her it was my thread.
> 
> Still trimming.
> 
> I'll respond to everyone soon, I promise.


 

haha no worries shes all for seeing pretty girls as much as i am haha


thanks for the pic of the structure i wanted to see how that vertical scrog worked out. i didnt even know it was a single fukn plant bro thats ridic. how long did u veg for? i never got to catch up on this longass thread


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 29, 2009)

Nice visuals there


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 29, 2009)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> The soda machine looks sick too. Might have to get one of them. Can you make diet soda in it?


Yes you can... they make diet syrup. Check out Sears. They have them for $80 with two syrups.



Hulk Nugs said:


> soda machine hmmm those looks like little laundry detergent bottles, give us the low down. Might have already did just missed it.


So like I said $80 for the soda maker, 1 co2 canister (good for 120 liters), 2 syrups (good for 45 liters each), 2 one liter bottles (for making soda in).

So you just fill up the bottle with water... screw it into the machine. Hit the co2 button a couple times. Unscrew the bottle, pour in the desire amount of syrup. Mix a bit. BOOM, home-made soda, to go with the home-made pot.

The co2 costs $15 to send in and get replacement. Syrups cost $5 on the website. You can also get smaller bottles to take with you, and extra co2 canisters so you can still make soda while the one is being rechareged.



kevin said:


> how many plants have you grown before you got your first hermie? i'd almost like to get one just to see it up close.


I've grown 12 plants total. I think 8 of them have shown male flowers. Only the Purple Kush grow was male flower free.



proheto8008 said:


> looking good man. Ive been following you over at www.verticalgreen.org
> 
> how come we didnt get the soda machine pics over there?


I can't upload any more pics over there. There is a limit I guess until you become a member... and I reached the limit. Pretty lame if you ask me.

Thank for checking it out though.



mrwack0 said:


> Cheers to you sir on a successful grow. I've been following your log as have many. Many impressed, like myself. Merry Christmas to you, you have brought inspiration to many of us


Thanks a lot for that bud. What you said means so much to me. The thought that I can inspire people really touches my soul.

Thanks for letting us know you are here. The more the merrier. Plus now I can mention you on my thank you list.



kevin said:


> what do you do with your trim jig? i bought some bubble bags and fell in love. still refining my methods...


I need to get me some bags. I just use the gumby method or the gravity/ syphon method. Throw everything in a 5 gal bucket with ice water... mix for 13 minutes. Strain out all the ice and green stuff. Wait for 8 hours. Syphon off water. Pour into small jar. Wait. Syphon off water. Pour into bowl lined with wax paper, use a fan and light to help evaporation. Left over you have:

HASH!!!



BooMeR242 said:


> nice lookin buds u got there brotha. that was the sour grape in the pic the other page bak i assume?
> 
> the CJ is def huge but wats ur overall opinion so far with the SG? i know u rated a couple things in the video but wat else could u let me know bout the overall grow with the SG. and how it looks /smells now


That was the Sour Grape. Looks is pretty good. I'd give it a 8/10. Mine just smell like the cardboard box they were in right now. I'll get back to you on that.



Kriegs said:


> Now that MI is legal / medical (I cleared the Cert. process a week ago - yay!!),
> 
> We can grow 12 plants now - if the man had any idea how much that produces...


Thanks a lot for stopping by Kriegs. I like your energy. I'm really stoked for you to finally be legal. Feels good doesn't it. I can't wait for every state to get their act together.

I totally agree with the plant limit thing. It's funny to think I could grow 6 bit monsters for myself. But the bitch is once dried I can only have 8 oz. I'd have to get rid of the other 80 or so ounces left.

Thank you also for the kind words. They mean a lot.



wonderblunder said:


> Nice video Jig! This grow is a true inspiration. Vertical is kicking ass so far.


Thanks bro. I'm digging the vert and think it is for sure the way to go.



MyGTO2007 said:


> Badass Video Dude!!!


Thanks GTO!!!



DST said:


> Hey Jig, Congratulations bru!!! Looking lekker!!! With the male flowers, do you have a lot? or just one or two?
> 
> Peace to you and Jig familia over the festives, Happy Hogmanay.


What on earth does lekker mean??? lol.

I don't have too many male flowers. Maybe one or two per big bud. The Casey Jones is starting with it a little more. Not really sure what to do because the trichs are only about 5% amber. I don't want 8 onces of weak ass smoke. Arrg.

Peace to you and your DST. And a happy Hogmanay to you as well. 2010 will be the year of the Grow.



Premo42 said:


> Wow That is to cool! I always wanted to see the back of the screen, nice job bro! We all anticipate the final weigh in.


I will try to get a shot of the back of the Casey Jones before I start cutting her down.



GypsyBush said:


> I haven't been doing much at all...
> 
> Life just gets in the way sometimes....


I hear that. The whole life thing is just too much sometimes.

Best wishes for your new year as well my friend. Stay warm, and bask in the glow of some HPS.



Kriegs said:


> Thanks for the empty screen shot -- that makes it really obvious how to do this (to me, at least..). Awesome looking bud, too. Not familiar with your strains -- are these Indica-doms?


If you are going to do something like this don't grow them as tall. I'm going to give a big breakdown of my opinion on the style of growing soon. Watch for that.

Strains are Sour Grape - Sour Diesel x Chem Dog x Purple Elephant.

SD and CD are mostly Sativa. PE is Indica.

Casey Jones - Sour Diesel x Thai x Trainwreck.

All three SD, Thai, Trainwreck are Sativas or mostly sativas.



BooMeR242 said:


> haha no worries shes all for seeing pretty girls as much as i am haha
> 
> thanks for the pic of the structure i wanted to see how that vertical scrog worked out. i didnt even know it was a single fukn plant bro thats ridic. how long did u veg for? i never got to catch up on this longass thread


My wife likes pretty girls too... just not when I hog them to myself.

I vegged for 8 weeks... but should have been way shorter. I treated them real bad back then.

No worries on not reading... if you have any other questions don't hesitate to ask. I won't scold you for not reading.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 29, 2009)

Congrats on Harvesting 

Merry Belated Christmas!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks TLD. Happy holidays to you as well. Are you sure that's an aphid on Raiders leaf? lol

About the harvest, I'm actually REALLY disappointed with the yeild of the Sour Grape. I'm still drying some and still weighing out as I type (well just before and just after). I don't know if I'll get 3 ounces off her. Kinda unbeleiveable to me. It's like someone snuck off with the other half or something. But none is missing... almost wish it was, know what I mean.

Oh well, still got the CJ pumping. I noticed a few Amber trichs this morning so hopefully another week and I can start trimming all over again.

One thing for sure the CJ will be much easier to trim then the SG... man she was a bitch to trim. Watch out Boomer.

Also, I need to discuss my plans for next grow with you guys... I'm so damn confused with what I want to do.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 29, 2009)

have you considered Full Volume growing?

And yes Im sure


----------



## DST (Dec 29, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks TLD. Happy holidays to you as well. Are you sure that's an aphid on Raiders leaf? lol
> 
> About the harvest, I'm actually REALLY disappointed with the yeild of the Sour Grape. I'm still drying some and still weighing out as I type (well just before and just after). I don't know if I'll get 3 ounces off her. Kinda unbeleiveable to me. It's like someone snuck off with the other half or something. But none is missing... almost wish it was, know what I mean.
> 
> ...


Some plants are just maxed out on yield with certain grow conditions I think. I have tried several ways to get more out of the Headbands I grow, but they always produce the same average yield....but very nice bud. I have topped, grown normal xmas tree, min veg time, straight colas, and when you look at results, not much difference, I often think it's better just doing straight clones into 12/12, but then you are looking at way more plants. But that seems to be popular in NL. I guess it's down to your own personal situation, Jig. But you'll find your next grow road I am sure. Always happy to help, if needed, lol.

Peace, DST


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 29, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> have you considered Full Volume growing?
> 
> And yes Im sure


Oh man.... I would so bet big money those are just pistils... BUT... I know that when EVERYONE tells you that you are crazy... Everyone is almost always right. So I will go with the consensus... I just won't be going happily, haha.

Now what the Fuck is Full Volume growing. Just to confuse me more.

One thought I had was doing a mix of soil and hydro... just to complicate the hell our of everything. Now keep in mind this article was written in 2000, so many things have changed. Check this:

http://www.cannabisculture.com/articles/1534.html

One thing I am pretty sure on is that I want to grow organically (or as close as I can).

Also, I might want to try Canna nutes. I guess you don't adjust the pH at all. I like that.

Don't know if I'll go vertical or horizontal. Also don't know if I'm going to try for more light as well. Maybe a 600 or 1000... or maybe two 600's. Or even two 1000's. That would be insane. Ok, but seiously, I would either do a 1k, or a 600w + 400w. Really unsure about it all.

One other thing. I'm going to concentrate on root growth this next time. Get a massive root structure to carry the plants into flower with. Thinking of using house & garden roots excelurator, algen extract and multi zen. Any experience with them or similar products.

Anyone heard of Age Old - Liquid Soil?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 29, 2009)

Full Volume growing is difficult to explain....... diagrams make it a lot easier to understand...... by far the most effective method I have seen though


----------



## DST (Dec 29, 2009)

I haven't heard of Age Old Liquid Soil, but Age Old products rings a bell form somewhere...perhaps on an RIU thread. 

I have just ordered a metal halide 400 which I think I will add to the 600 hps. I can't see me needing any more than that. I may also try running them on different times throughout the day, 1/ It appeases the wife and her concerns over me using yet more electricity, lol 2/ I figure that light spectrum is not full on 100% of the day.....I am sure there is some reading on that. Organics is the way (for me. ) 

At the mo I am watering small amounts every couple of days (400-800ml a pot), I figure getting fresh water running over the roots is better than stufff that is retained in the mix for 3 - 4 days - we shall see.


----------



## Iamtreehigh (Dec 29, 2009)

I was wondering what the final weight was going to be, the bit that I had did more shrinking than I thought it would.


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 29, 2009)

Full Volume growing? I am interested..........


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 30, 2009)

there are likenesses to what you are doing

it was actually designed by NASA


----------



## DST (Dec 30, 2009)

Not exactly relevant, but I was reading about airoponic tecniques that Nasa were experimenting with to reduce disease control http://www.sti.nasa.gov/tto/Spinoff2006/er_2.html You have got to love the guys name, Dr Richard Stoner the II!!!!


----------



## jflo (Dec 30, 2009)

Hey jig,

wouldn't be too down on the yeild, your still gonna pull off a decent harvest when you count the casey j and sour g together. For such a small space and relativley low wattage lamps what you've gotten is legit I think! 

also, I saw the same info about root excellerator on Doubleds "42lb 10 plant yield" on thcfarmer. Sounds legit, He is using 60l basins for his grow though so he can afford massive root growth. I dunoo if you've been following his seeds that other growers have gotten but they don't seem to get the rediculous yield he reported. His system seems to be the shit!

Organic is the ultimate for quality but maybe not so much quantity(due to root space limitations, inability to precisely control nutes etc). If you want to see the best organic quality I've ever seen check out a grower named "jare" on thcfarmer, small grow but damn near perfection!
http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/f62/strawberry-diesel-cuts-8618/

However if your looking to increase yield...bubbleponic or aeroponic is the only logical choice imho.

ps...did you use Co2 in this grow?

good luck





jigfresh said:


> Oh man.... I would so bet big money those are just pistils... BUT... I know that when EVERYONE tells you that you are crazy... Everyone is almost always right. So I will go with the consensus... I just won't be going happily, haha.
> 
> Now what the Fuck is Full Volume growing. Just to confuse me more.
> 
> ...


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 30, 2009)

I have seen that 42lb grow. So sweet. Would love to even do something like that with 1/2 to 1/4 the yield


----------



## jflo (Dec 30, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> I have seen that 42lb grow. So sweet. Would love to even do something like that with 1/2 to 1/4 the yield


 
Yeah agreed. It inspired me to go vertical myself. I'm currently in process of building a new flower chamber.

gonna stay bubbleponic with close to 60 liter res. and copy a modified version of doubleds light setup:

4 (400w hps or 600w depending on heat issues) in a 5x7x8 box and have the lights laid out in a diamond shape in between 5 plants. doin a perpetual harvest every 12 days+-. Can't have more than 12 plants here in MIch to stay legal. plants will veg for 50 to 62 days depending on how many mothers I keep.

like this: x0x
0x0
x0x x= plants
0= light

Gonna move the plants thru stages round the room. The center plant obviously is goin to get light from all 4 sides like doubleds. every other plant gets 2 lights on it. Figure should yield close to a pound per plant every 12 days with a heavy indica strain 

question to anyone: what 12 day period in the flowering do you think would be the most beneficial for the plant to be in the center"sweet spot"? early, middle or late in the flowering cycle?

thanks in advance


----------



## jflo (Dec 30, 2009)

jflo said:


> Yeah agreed. It inspired me to go vertical myself. I'm currently in process of building a new flower chamber.
> 
> gonna stay bubbleponic with close to 60 liter res. and copy a modified version of doubleds light setup:
> 
> ...


oops... meant 

x0x
0x0
x0x


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 30, 2009)

Like that diagram. Some 600ws would be perfect for that.......... PotPatriot had something like that lined up but abandoned his journal. His strain was White Widow.... Sounds interesting. Keep us posted


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 30, 2009)

jflo said:


> also, I saw the same info about root excellerator on Doubleds "42lb 10 plant yield" on thcfarmer. His system seems to be the shit!
> 
> Organic is the ultimate for quality but maybe not so much quantity(due to root space limitations, inability to precisely control nutes etc).
> 
> ...


I'm considering trying to run a system like DoubleD's... maybe just one plant with light surrounding it.

I am also considering going bubbleponics next grow... especially after reading that bit about how the top 1/3 of the roots absorb most of the nutes while the bottm 2/3 absorb most of the water... seems pretty critical to deliver nutes to the top of the root system.



jflo said:


> 4 (400w hps or 600w depending on heat issues) in a 5x7x8 box and have the lights laid out in a diamond shape in between 5 plants. doin a perpetual harvest every 12 days+-. Can't have more than 12 plants here in MIch to stay legal. plants will veg for 50 to 62 days depending on how many mothers I keep.
> 
> like this:
> x0x
> ...


I think the best 12 day period would be right around mid week 3 to early week 5 of flower. This tends to be when the most weight gets packed on (for indicas at least).

That plant in the middle will be one happy plant for that time. I'm not sure about rotating though... you might just want to run a monster in the middle all the time. The corner plants are going to be super developed on two 'sides' and if you move them to the middle the weak sides will be weak still. Might just want to have a huge plant every 5 plants.

I've also heard 'rotating' plants grown vertically isn't good for things. I guess you get a lot of weak buds... you confuse the plant... or so I've heard. Never done it.

Keep up posted for sure.

Here's some pics of roots of the SG... and a freshly chopped CJ bud:


----------



## Katatawnic (Dec 30, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Here's some pics of roots of the SG... and a freshly chopped CJ bud:


I've been planning on building SCROG screens, but having followed this GJ, I'm thinking vertical SCROG now.  BTW, you've got a new YT subscriber. 

Looks like a cuddly  yummy  teddy bear!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm so glad to have you, friend. You said something amazing to me once on some thread somewhere. I don't remember where or what, but I'll never forget your name and avatar. I'm very happy to have you watching the end of things. I hope you have the time and patience to look through my whole journal... it's packed full of info, fun, and friends.

I think vert is the way to go if for no other reason than to utilize space better.

Glad you like the pic.

I'm about to make a how to grow like me video. Probably take a few hours to upload, maybe I should shoot them in a lower resolution. I just smoked... I think I'm rambling.


----------



## GypsyBush (Dec 30, 2009)

Kat ROCKS!!!! 

And Jig, if you do make a video, and I hope you do, make it high res....

Anyone who follows it will appreciate it, despite the longer download time...

Just my thought....


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 30, 2009)

Beautiful looking buds Jig. Both of those strains look great, would love to give them a run. Looking forward to your next work. 
Go Hi Res!


----------



## Katatawnic (Dec 30, 2009)

Well, I do remember getting a PM from you like *years* ago  after we'd posted in a "I met a fellow RIU member face-to-face" thread, and I thought I'd replied till I realized much later that I didn't.  (OK, so a couple months ago! I think it's still somewhere in my inbox. LOL!) I live just down the hill from you, and lived in R.S. about six years ago. I never forgot you either, but didn't find your thread till fairly recently when someone referred to it in another thread. But I found you again, so you're stuck with me now!


----------



## Katatawnic (Dec 30, 2009)

And the Gypsy finally pops outta the woodwork! 

I've missed you!  And... thank you!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 30, 2009)

Wow that's badass dude!!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 30, 2009)

Alright... hi rez... macro focus... 6 minutes... Beethoven's 9th... I pretty much cover everything.

It's going to take 2 hours to upload and probably another hour for me to ad comments, so probably better you watch it tomorrow... or again tomorrow... twill be better. Plus damn youtube takes another couple hours before the resolution on there is good.

Is this an ok title:
"How to grow like Jigfresh aka. Scrogking"

or should I call it something funky like:
"Who want's to grow like a pimp?"


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 30, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Alright... hi rez... macro focus... 6 minutes... Beethoven's 9th... I pretty much cover everything.
> 
> It's going to take 2 hours to upload and probably another hour for me to ad comments, so probably better you watch it tomorrow... or again tomorrow... twill be better. Plus damn youtube takes another couple hours before the resolution on there is good.
> 
> ...


Ya .Who wants to grow like a pimp

P.S. we should wright a book or something!!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 30, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> Ya .Who wants to grow like a pimp
> 
> P.S. we should wright a book or something!!


LOL... I'll handle the spelling.

I would love to write a book, but I don't think I know enough yet.

Next year maybe, you can write the section on soil... I'll handle the hydro. It would be a lot of fun... and work. Maybe good buddy, maybe.

Do we need funny hair and sunglasses like Jorge cervantes?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 30, 2009)

I might not have all the comments done untill tomorrow mid-day. Be sure to check out new years eve night, becuase I know you are all staying home like me. 

[youtube]1tlFt928_ck[/youtube]


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 30, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> LOL... I'll handle the spelling.
> 
> I would love to write a book, but I don't think I know enough yet.
> 
> ...


 oh yeah(write) Just got High!!
No.. by that time it will be legal so i wont care who see's me!!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Dec 30, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> I might not have all the comments done untill tomorrow mid-day. Be sure to check out new years eve night, becuase I know you are all staying home like me.
> 
> [youtube]1tlFt928_ck[/youtube]


hey yer phone's ringing

Badass video..........setup looks simple.and very productive !!wow


----------



## Katatawnic (Dec 31, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Is this an ok title:
> "How to grow like Jigfresh aka. Scrogking"
> 
> or should I call it something funky like:
> "Who want's to grow like a pimp?"


Gettin' Jiggy with It!  (Like I said in the vid comment. lol)

YT indeed takes so long to get 'er done! 



jigfresh said:


> Be sure to check out new years eve night, becuase I know you are all staying home like me.


Yep, I'm always home on NYE. Even if I could still perform or do the club scene, I'd rather be home than dodging bullets and stupid drunks on the road!


----------



## DST (Dec 31, 2009)

Hoi Jig, Nice vid lad. Love the 9th, came across that when I watched CLockwork Orange as a Teenager. Great!!

Looks like you gonna start being a Rep for Dutch Master, lol. So that's most of the bud dry and jarred. Happy Dayz, just in time for new year.

Looking forward to see what you do next china.

Peace,

DST


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 31, 2009)

"Gettin Jiggy with It" When I read it put a smile on my face. I forgot who Will Smith was for a few years. 

Nice Video, Nice Kitty. Keep it up Jig, write the book.


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 31, 2009)

Good job man, I've been lurking in the back round for a while . . .


----------



## Katatawnic (Dec 31, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> P.S. we should wright a book or something!!





jigfresh said:


> LOL... I'll handle the spelling.


Sorry, but last night this little exchange reminded me of one of my all time favorite YT vids... some of the funniest 3.5 minutes ever! 

[youtube]OonDPGwAyfQ[/youtube]



wonderblunder said:


> "Gettin Jiggy with It" When I read it put a smile on my face. I forgot who Will Smith was for a few years.


I'd forgotten that song completely, till Jig asked for title suggestions. Then it popped back into my head as if it'd never left.  I still watch "Fresh Prince" when I need a promise of giggles.


----------



## greenlanter (Dec 31, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Good job man, I've been lurking in the back round for a while . . .


  my respects dude... that cat sure is going to enjoy your company... happy hpllidays...


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 2, 2010)

greenlanter said:


> my respects dude... that cat sure is going to enjoy your company... happy hpllidays...


Thanks a lot greenlanter... happy holidays to you too. It is going to be a great year.

Nice to see you as well NewGrowth... glad you are watching.

Kat... oh shit... that made me laugh SOOOO hard. Very funny. Thanks.

Here are some pics of the pretty Casey Jones bud I cut tonight.

Question for everyone... Is there anything anyone wants to see or know about my grow? Any requests? Any requests you already made that I forgot about? Let me know guys. I feel like I've forgotten a lot, but really not sure. Too many threads on this site, haha.

Thanks for watching.


----------



## Iamtreehigh (Jan 2, 2010)

is that cj a test sample or are you cutting it down?


----------



## wonderblunder (Jan 2, 2010)

I thought you did an excellent selection of strain choices! I would love to try either one of those or both! WHat is the plan for the future? Expanision?


----------



## DST (Jan 3, 2010)

Lovely looking nug Jig, some interesting hues indeed.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 3, 2010)

Iamtreehigh said:


> is that cj a test sample or are you cutting it down?


I'm not sure. The trichs are starting to turn amber now. We'll see.



wonderblunder said:


> I thought you did an excellent selection of strain choices! I would love to try either one of those or both! WHat is the plan for the future? Expanision?


Thanks wonder. No plans for the future yet. Closet will stay flower area... I will probably make myself a veg/ mother space soon. That's all the expanding I'll do.

Not sure of the exact plants AT ALL!!!

Planning coming up. 



DST said:


> Lovely looking nug Jig, some interesting hues indeed.


Thanks DST. I've neve flushed this long and it's proving to be quite interesting. SO many colors... and trimming is a bit easier as almost all the fan leaves big and small have died and fallen/ been pick off.

Oh forgot to say... 

*Sour Grape* final weigh in:

4 oz 10 g -or- 122 g

so I only need 18 oz from the Casey jones to hit 1g/w, haha.


----------



## wonderblunder (Jan 3, 2010)

Hope you get a bunch of ounces of that CJ, looking forward to the total weight......


----------



## DST (Jan 3, 2010)

Will be definitely worth seeing the camparison between the two yields.


----------



## wonderblunder (Jan 3, 2010)

I would have to say that 122 grams is pretty good off those lights compared to many of these grows around. But Jig takes it to the next level..........


----------



## fishindog (Jan 3, 2010)

awesome turnout jig i love it...ill be stickin around to see what kind of shit you pull out of your hat for next grow


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jan 3, 2010)

Don't get caught up in g/w if you can resist.

I think you are doing an excellent job. Remember, you are new at this!

Picasso wasn't painting masterpieces a year plus after he started painting, and neither was Michelangelo! You are off to a great start, youlre having fun, sharing your grow, living life, and smoking your own herb! I'd say life is good 

See ya Tuesday!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 3, 2010)

bigjesse1922 said:


> I'd say life is good
> 
> See ya Tuesday!


WOO HOO.... looking forward to it buddy.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 3, 2010)

Ok... calling all Hydro people. I am trying to plan next grow and the first thing I want down is the type of hydro I'm running.

Here are my thought:

* I'm thinking of either a feed tube (like bubbleponics) or a drip setup going to each plant.

* I'm thinking of using pvc tubes to hold the net pots in.

* I'm thinking of using those tubes for flood & drain ... or NFT (heath robinson style)

* I'm wanting my water to circulate in some way.... meaning I want a rez with no plants in it and for that rez to circulate through the whole system.

No Aero, No strait dwc, No ebb & flow tables.

Alright now everyone with an opinion... let me have it. No one on this thread will call you an idiot... that's reserved for most of the other threads on riu. I just want thougts.

You can even just say: "NFT Sucks!"


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey Jig, my friend, I haven't been by in a few days. Those buds look great! 1 gram per watt!!?? That is awesome brother, you are the man! You are officailly a master grower..lol No, seriously that is outstanding my friend I am very stoked for you.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 4, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Hey Jig, my friend, I haven't been by in a few days. Those buds look great! 1 gram per watt!!?? That is awesome brother, you are the man! You are officailly a master grower..lol No, seriously that is outstanding my friend I am very stoked for you.


Hey bro.... congrats on your harvest.

Sorry if I misrepresented things... NO WAY am I going to get 1 g/w.... I was just dreaming out loud. The buds do look good though.

It's looking more like 0.6 g/w. That would be my best so far.... so it is all good.

Also about my hydro plan... I am going to go with an adapted Heath Robinson type setup... really exited about it.


----------



## DST (Jan 4, 2010)

Have you seen the Roto Grow systems, Jig? not sure if they are still available on the market, but they look wild. Check out some pics of a guy on RIU called JonnyStoned (i think that was it), he has only got pics in a gallery....looks like pricey gear though.


----------



## jflo (Jan 4, 2010)

nice yield on the sg jig! qp with only 650 watts and tiny grow space is way solid...plus the cj is yet to go. wonderin what you think your utility and nute cost was for this. Think thats a better indicator than g/watt imho.


----------



## Indoor Don (Jan 4, 2010)

hey jig, i was following you and big jesse awhile back and ye were helping big with my grow buit i had to go for while, i'm back now under a different name but i am following you agin now and jesse def!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 4, 2010)

jflo said:


> nice yield on the sg jig! qp with only 650 watts and tiny grow space is way solid...plus the cj is yet to go. wonderin what you think your utility and nute cost was for this. Think thats a better indicator than g/watt imho.


I think I spent about $350 for nutes and utility.

Maybe another $300 for supplies and trying out soil.

An oz. of the sour grape I harvested would have cost me around $450 before I grew... so 4 zips for less than $700 is a crazy deal.... plus that's just the SG.


----------



## DST (Jan 4, 2010)

60-100 euro utility bill vs/a 500 euro roger rabbit each month.......growing is a no brainer^^^^^^


----------



## Indoor Don (Jan 4, 2010)

sorry, forgot how to subscribe for afew min


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 4, 2010)

Welcome back bro.

I took some pics of the Casey Jones plant this morning. They are attached.

The nug I cut off the CJ is almost dry...

14 g's. Nice.


----------



## DST (Jan 4, 2010)

Awesome, Jig nice 14g nug!!!!

I chuckled reading the instruction booklet for your scales, and I quote:
"_*The warranty does not cover damage due to rough treatment or OVERLOAD"*_, lol, so just watch what you are doing with them big old nugs bru!!!


----------



## Indoor Don (Jan 4, 2010)

blade scale, same as i got, mine only holds 50 g but they look sooo cool, lol


----------



## Premo42 (Jan 4, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Ok... calling all Hydro people. I am trying to plan next grow and the first thing I want down is the type of hydro I'm running.
> 
> Here are my thought:
> 
> ...


Only problem with bubbleponics is the salts always clogging the tubes up. I use that method for clones which works great, and would be good to keep the whole grow but its a mess. tangles in roots needs cleaned every month or less. 

Would be fun to do a small (pvc tube), set up in the closet, Keep it vertical with tubes near each sidewall. 

I would like to do a reservoir ebb n flow type thing myself soon. 
With DWC i have worried about nutrients settling to the bottom with no circulation, but everything seems to be doing well.... 

Nice job cant wait to see whats next.


----------



## miztaj (Jan 4, 2010)

That wall of buds looks just nasssty.(in a good way). Hey jig i'll loan you my industrial scale if you break yours with those giganto nugs. Now you have to come up with something do top this grow. I gotta check out this Heath Robinson style you speak of.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 4, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/149998-heaths-flooded-tube-vertical.html


----------



## Iamtreehigh (Jan 4, 2010)

Dang!!! 14 g's? and that's not even that huge top either, is it?


----------



## wonderblunder (Jan 5, 2010)

That CJ looks so sick. God damn, Looks like you may have quite a few of those 14g buds... Hell yea.......


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 5, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Welcome back bro.
> 
> I took some pics of the Casey Jones plant this morning. They are attached.
> 
> ...



ya either way u came out ahead with sour grape compared to ur investment but that CJ is sumthing else. haha looks great bro


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jan 5, 2010)

14G NUG!!! VERY NICE


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 7, 2010)

Hulk Nugs said:


> 14G NUG!!! VERY NICE


Just to be honest, that nug still dried out more. Ended up being a little under 10 grams. I'm not complaining... that's awesome... but just not represented in my pic. I'm betting the main cola will be at least 14 dry.

I'm about to cut off another big CJ nug, like the last.

I think this CJ is the best smoke I've grown so far... rivals the Purple Kush. It's really good, and funky deisel taste.

The soil plants were harvested. I got about 4 grams from each. Yes you heard right... 1/8 oz from each little soil plant. So that brings the total up to 130 grams off 3 plants. Plus 10 off the CJ makes 140g = 5 oz. Nice.


----------



## DTR (Jan 7, 2010)

damn that one nug beat both your soil yields combined thats crazy 

the cj looks insane congratulations on your harvest so far of premo buds man


----------



## DST (Jan 7, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Plus 10 off the CJ makes 140g = 5 oz. Nice.


So 130 w/out CJ. 
do you think the CJ will top that in weight, Jig?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 7, 2010)

DTR said:


> damn that one nug beat both your soil yields combined thats crazy
> 
> the cj looks insane congratulations on your harvest so far of premo buds man


Thanks a lot DTR.



DST said:


> So 130 w/out CJ.
> do you think the CJ will top that in weight, Jig?


Yes I do... definitely.


----------



## DST (Jan 7, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Yes I do... definitely.


Very good to hear. i am hoping to get a sample of the finished productf rom a friend soon-ish , was finishing in January so I reckon end of the month...can't wait. If I get a bit I will drop a photo. Be interesting to see how his comes out compared to your batch.

And if I am really patient, who knows what mysteries could happen in the future


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 7, 2010)

Jig... I would recommend Heath's set up...

When I go vert., there is no question in my mind...lol....


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 7, 2010)

This one's even bigger than the last!


----------



## Iamtreehigh (Jan 7, 2010)

That bud looks insane!!


----------



## wonderblunder (Jan 7, 2010)

Nice looking bud Jig. Looking forward to seeing the CJ "skeleton" . Yea yea, what was heaths g's/pw? It was amazing whatever it was.......


----------



## kali love (Jan 7, 2010)

hey jig ive been lurking and watching this grow from the start id have to say those plants came along way and have gone through alot you also have to get such a nice end product can you and those nugs sure look tasty im kickin my self for not grabin some casey jones for my first grow i hope i can pull off some results like you i have read all 3 of your journals now oh i hear youa re lookig to become a caregiver thats the way to be it gives you more freedom with growing and stuff even more so if you grow for others


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 7, 2010)

wonderblunder said:


> what was heaths g's/pw? It was amazing whatever it was.......


2.1 G/W on a single 600 HPS


----------



## wonderblunder (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks Gypsy. jaw dropping...... Vertical is a great way to go/ grow........


----------



## raulhawkins718 (Jan 8, 2010)

insane...i cant wait to see what is next


----------



## jflo (Jan 9, 2010)

GypsyBush said:


> 2.1 G/W on a single 600 HPS


 
ya impressive but who couldnt get that with a psuedo-sog vertical when you have like 60 or 80 plants (or whatever he used) not taking anything away from him but thats just ballzout flagrant disregard for the law unless he's in holland or humbolt or somethin.

ya know do the math:

big dense indica strain

1 oz per sog plant x 60 plants= 60 oz= roughly 1800 g divided by 600w that he's using = 3 g/watt

thats why sog is a commercial growers dream, but the feds would call that distribution.

I think your good with what you did jig...maybe 1000watt next time and skip the soil grow...add 2 plants for the empty space on the back wall and the door and some C02 and youll triple your yield...imho anyway. Nice work!!!


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2010)

Very co-ordinated, Jig, I like the choice of colours with the back drop, the raspberry drink (which is making me thirsty as I type looking at it) and then the lovely purpley leaves and hues of the massief fat looking Casey bud. Superb bru, superb!!

Peace, DST


----------



## wonderblunder (Jan 10, 2010)

jflo said:


> ya impressive but who couldnt get that with a psuedo-sog vertical when you have like 60 or 80 plants (or whatever he used) not taking anything away from him but thats just ballzout flagrant disregard for the law unless he's in holland or humbolt or somethin.
> 
> ya know do the math:
> 
> ...



Ambitious. If there were people swinging those numbers, whether it was legal or not, there would be documentation. Go for it.... I think pulling 1 oz off 60 on a single HPS would be challenging, but I don't know anything.......... How many G/ per watt are you swinging now?


----------



## jflo (Jan 10, 2010)

wonderblunder said:


> Ambitious. If there were people swinging those numbers, whether it was legal or not, there would be documentation. Go for it.... I think pulling 1 oz off 60 on a single HPS would be challenging, but I don't know anything.......... How many G/ per watt are you swinging now?


Ambitious??? how bout recklass. That's my point. I wouldnt grow that many even for the yield and if i did id have a room full and max out yield not sog. If youre gonna take that risk with those numbers of plants better be worth it with the yield.

I was talking about heath's design
https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/149998-heaths-flooded-tube-vertical.html

he stated he only used 1 600w bulb unless i misread.

I've never gotten more than .4- .5 g/watt but I haven't pushed it, just for fun and smoke. If I pushed it though i think 1-1.5g/w is not unreasonable while staying under legal limits.

shit dd's grow was 42 lbs off only 10 plants. 10 plants is underlimits, dry wieght is way over but thats another issue.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 10, 2010)

kali love said:


> hey jig ive been lurking and watching this grow from the start id have to say those plants came along way and have gone through alot you also have to get such a nice end product can you and those nugs sure look tasty im kickin my self for not grabin some casey jones for my first grow i hope i can pull off some results like you i have read all 3 of your journals now oh i hear youa re lookig to become a caregiver thats the way to be it gives you more freedom with growing and stuff even more so if you grow for others


Thanks a lot kali love. It's great to hear from you. This Casey Jones is quite the plant. At least it has been for me.



DST said:


> Very co-ordinated, Jig, I like the choice of colours with the back drop, the raspberry drink (which is making me thirsty as I type looking at it) and then the lovely purpley leaves and hues of the massief fat looking Casey bud. Superb bru, superb!!
> 
> Peace, DST


Thanks my friend. I am really sad however... i put the rasberry drink in the freezer to quick cool it... and forgot. So it could not be enjoyed... instead had to be cleaned up.

Jflo... you have quite an optimistic view. I don't think it's very easy to get 3 g/w. I don't even think I've seen anyone on the internet Claim to get that amount. And people claim crazy things on here. There are hundreds of people growing Sog not getting anywhere near those numbers. Vert Sog included. 

I also think that if you could more than double - triple your yeild just by trying... then you should get to it. Seems a waste of energy to grow at 25-50% capacity.

I am trying as hard as I can to maximize yeild and MAY get 0.6 g/w this grow. If in in the next year I can get to 1.0 g/w I will be very, very proud of myself.

I'm not too worried about numbers, as much as it sounds like I am. I just like to measure things and numbers are the clearest way to.

priced the pvc pipe. Looks like I'll be spending around $200 for the set-up... hopefully not too much more.


----------



## miztaj (Jan 10, 2010)

Did you smoke and forget about the drink,Dont worry its happen to all of us probably.but man it looked like it was gonna taste so gooood.


How many tiers are you gonna run on the next setup? You going to try a have a flood gate like Heath did also? $200 just for the pvc?This crap never cost what you hope it will.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 10, 2010)

miztaj said:


> Did you smoke and forget about the drink,Dont worry its happen to all of us probably.but man it looked like it was gonna taste so gooood.
> 
> 
> How many tiers are you gonna run on the next setup? You going to try a have a flood gate like Heath did also? $200 just for the pvc?This crap never cost what you hope it will.


pvc looks like it's going to cost around $60. The damn elbows are like $7 a peice. It's a damn peice of plastic, oh well.

The $200 is guesing on the pvc, the water pump, the extra plumbing for the pump, and extras like brackets and such.

I think the CJ is coming down soon. I hope. Actually, I need to check the trichs, I haven't in a few days.

I'm stoked for this new construction.


----------



## raulhawkins718 (Jan 10, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> pvc looks like it's going to cost around $60. The damn elbows are like $7 a peice. It's a damn peice of plastic, oh well.
> 
> The $200 is guesing on the pvc, the water pump, the extra plumbing for the pump, and extras like brackets and such.
> 
> ...


finally, a jigfresh grow that i can follow from the beginning....can't wait to see the design, i'll keep my eyes peeled for the thread...peace


----------



## Iamtreehigh (Jan 10, 2010)

so your doing a mini me version of that one you linked to? That should be cool to watch.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jan 10, 2010)

alright MR JIGFRESH

i am saying NO to your new idea, at-least give us another vert grow please

I say go with JFLO's idea, try and improve numbers on your setup you have then move on but only one grow with one setup hmmmm does not help you i feel. Like was already said by JFLO witch should be like your brother or something  you should just keep the same setup and improve what you have already done before moving on.

Just saying this because i know this setup has potential and just save more money for the next setup. There are things that could be done with this setup longer veg, co2, different lights, stronger nutes blablabla come on dont give up on this setup yet

There are not to many going the vert way and Heath already did his and so did Catfish so lets see you makes this setup do more crazy things.

I am just like you man i get bored, i wanted to take down my rooms and start building new things but we still have not mastered the rooms we have built, why start over when we can improve on what we have!!

Hope this gives you a little insight, i know once i made up my mind its hard to change

Enjoy the snow you lucky basterd, looking forward to seeing this in person

.


----------



## wonderblunder (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks Jig..... Your always there..... Interested in your new grow. Hope the new veg space is coming along well. I am drinking some Hansens right now, Its pretty good with a little grain alcohol too.......


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 11, 2010)

raulhawkins718 said:


> finally, a jigfresh grow that i can follow from the beginning....can't wait to see the design, i'll keep my eyes peeled for the thread...peace


I'll post a link for the new thread when it get's going. It will be glad to have you for the whole ride. We always have a good time on these journeys.



Iamtreehigh said:


> so your doing a mini me version of that one you linked to? That should be cool to watch.


Yes I am... and thank you.



Hulk Nugs said:


> alright MR JIGFRESH
> 
> i am saying NO to your new idea, at-least give us another vert grow please
> 
> Hope this gives you a little insight, i know once i made up my mind its hard to change


I have to say hulk... you really have me thinking. I always love when you jump in with advise. My wife totally agrees with you.

But building stuff just makes me so happy and it comforts my soul. However it also takes time and money.

We'll see my friend. We will see.



wonderblunder said:


> Thanks Jig..... Your always there..... Interested in your new grow. Hope the new veg space is coming along well. I am drinking some Hansens right now, Its pretty good with a little grain alcohol too.......


I bet hansens would mix pretty well. My drinking days are over, but I always like hearing about it.

The attic is getting nice and clear... for a veg space.

____________________________________

Ok.... I've grown a bit tired of waiting for the CJ to finish. I have been reading and someone asked if CJ's trich's didn't really turn amber. Someone else who really seemed like they knew what they were doing said they had only 10%amber trichs. I would say I have 5% or so... but it's just not really changing at all.

So I'm beginning the end now. Gonna chop some small buds... maybe the big ones will mature a little more the next couple days.

Here's some pics:


----------



## Iamtreehigh (Jan 11, 2010)

It is kinda curious to think about what you could get out of this set up upgraded.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 11, 2010)

Dollar per dollar and gram per gram... the ONLY thing that beats a Zero Veg SOG is a VERT Zero Veg SOG... 

And Jig! 

Those pics are amazing!!!!

Gnarly!!!


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jan 11, 2010)

Dam Jig thats one monster you have there, this grow could be in one of those magzines i see on the rack.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 11, 2010)

Keep in mind those are 2 inch squares....

That is one fat stalk!!!

One thing for sure about this grow style that sucks shit.... 2 month veg. That's an extra harvest growing indica. Def not growing the monsters again... although I will say. It was TOTALLY worth it. Fun as hell... and I'll always be able to say I did it... and I have the pics to prove it.

Thanks for the interest guys.


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Jan 11, 2010)

most definatly one of the biggest plants i have seen


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 12, 2010)

[youtube]xX9mkN8AJBY[/youtube]


----------



## wonderblunder (Jan 12, 2010)

Dang, Pretty Plant. Nice stem. Looks like its all buds. Looks like it could be easy or hell to trim..... Enjoy it while you can!!


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jan 12, 2010)

video did not work for me.


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2010)

That is one fine looking specimen of the plant we all love, Jig. Very nice indeed. Sounds a bit like the Headband, the trichs never seem like they will go amber.....but after 10 weeks I normally get bored and chop chop. Interesting to know the CJ is the same. I know what you mean about the veg time. I was getting frustrated not being in 12/12. I think with yourset up, could you not create some sort of hook up for another plant half way up the wire. The pot or whatever you use could be behind the fence with the plant trained through to the front. So you have a plant stacked on top of another plant, this should half the veg time, but give you same yield (if you want extra plants in there that is.)

Whatever you decide, solid work on this grow me china plate!!

Peace, DST


----------



## jflo (Jan 12, 2010)

DST said:


> That is one fine looking specimen of the plant we all love, Jig. Very nice indeed. Sounds a bit like the Headband, the trichs never seem like they will go amber.....but after 10 weeks I normally get bored and chop chop. Interesting to know the CJ is the same. I know what you mean about the veg time. I was getting frustrated not being in 12/12. I think with yourset up, could you not create some sort of hook up for another plant half way up the wire. The pot or whatever you use could be behind the fence with the plant trained through to the front. So you have a plant stacked on top of another plant, this should half the veg time, but give you same yield (if you want extra plants in there that is.)
> 
> Whatever you decide, solid work on this grow me china plate!!
> 
> Peace, DST


 
Jig you did great I think. You got such a nice tight space for this grow its so damn efficient! I'd stay with it a few more, and just make a few minor modifications, (1000w bulb and co2) and you would have it dialed in, imho. btw was that from seed? If so, a Clone shouldnt take that long to veg to get that big. Keep it up!


----------



## wonderblunder (Jan 12, 2010)

I would think it would take a little extra veg time to get her spread out on the screen the way you wanted her?


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2010)

^^^I think that's why it would be better to have more plants (after all that was ONLY 2, which is incredible) 
Double the plants, same coverage, half the time...


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 12, 2010)

Hulk Nugs said:


> Dam Jig thats one monster you have there, this grow could be in one of those magzines i see on the rack.


 
isnt it past xmas? time to get rid of ur xmas tree bro come on


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 14, 2010)

Alright guys, off topic and seemingly coming from nowhere...

Who know people really close to them in Boston? And I just mean people... not like people who smoke or grow... nothing to do with pot.

You can pm me if you feel weird about admiting to knowing Bostonians, haha.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## wonderblunder (Jan 14, 2010)

I am from a place very close to there. I know people......


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 14, 2010)

that is very random jig. lol. but i cant help ya out there.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 14, 2010)

know some peeps out there......

used to live there....

pm me if you want.......


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 14, 2010)

So last night I'm coming home and I picked up a guy at the bottom of the mountain. It really sucks becuase all public transportation up the mountain stops after 7 or 8 pm. So if you can't make that you have to hitch. You aren't walking 11 miles and climb an altitude of 5000 feet.

Anyways, picked up homeboy... he was cool. About my age, maybe a little younger. And he's like "Man I can't wait to get home and smoke a bowl of dank". So I ask if he wanted one before home... needless to say he was stoked.

Then he asks, "Do you know anyone who wants to buy some hydro equipment?". At this point I just played dumb, like I didn't know anything about growing. I asked what hydro equipment was... he actually didn't know that much himself. From what I gather dude has a 6 spot Hydrofarm setup. And a 1000w light. He said he had the bulb and the reflector... I didn't ask about a ballast, becuase I was pretending to not know what a ballast even was.

Anyways, dude said he wants to sell it all for $200. That would be cheap for just the bulb, refelctor, and ballast (if there is one).

I think I might get it. Rock a 1k in the closet. What do you guys think?

Also... thanks alot for the Boston responses. Please keep them coming if you also know people there.


----------



## DTR (Jan 14, 2010)

so its just some random dude you met one time? that sounds kinda shadey id want nothing to do with that what if he tracks you down and trys to take it back + the crop what if its a set up what if its just a burnt out bulb and ballast with mites and powdery mildew if he doesnt know about the set hes selling howd he get it could be stolen or it could be a good deal from a good guy most stoners are good people but there are always ruthless people out there even if its 1/1,000,000 chance hes a bad guy is that worth a few hundred dollars 

but then again maybe the lack of sleep just makes me paranoid i grow legally as well and have a 629classic and a mossberg 500 combo so i should have nothing smaller then a elephant to fear


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 14, 2010)

Holy shit dude... remind me never to sneak up on you! lol.

I trust the dude... the real question here is can my closet handle 1000 watts?

Thanks for watching out for me, DTR.


----------



## raulhawkins718 (Jan 14, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Holy shit dude... remind me never to sneak up on you! lol.
> 
> I trust the dude... the real question here is can my closet handle 1000 watts?
> 
> Thanks for watching out for me, DTR.


thats awesome.....go for it.....add it in there with the other lights....it would be like a tim taylor christmas episode in your crib


----------



## DTR (Jan 14, 2010)

id think so a buddy had a simular closet a bit wider and more narrow with a 1000 watt and he grew six 4 footers with footballs they werent the most potent or dense cause of the heat and pushing them to the max but it was impressive if you have no issues with heat in the summer id try it but your grows are allready so good in the space you got just my 2cents from what iv seen/read maybe get a light meter check your lummens of how your gonna set it up next run heat is my enemy so i wouldnt add any light unless i felt it was lacking


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 15, 2010)

sounds like a good deal to me. but as always be careful with the transaction and keep it as annoynmous as possible. 2bills for that setup is worth it even if u just get a light out of the deal. (if it works and doesnt have thousands of hours on it lol)


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey Jig, Don't think your cupboard is much bigger/smaller than mine (not 100%) Anyway, temps around 80-81 on mine at peak.


----------



## wonderblunder (Jan 16, 2010)

How are things in Jigs world?


----------



## lucide (Jan 17, 2010)

wonderblunder said:


> How are things in Jigs world?


I think he smoked to much of that big can sized piece and is recovering from it


----------



## wonderblunder (Jan 17, 2010)

lucide said:


> I think he smoked to much of that big can sized piece and is recovering from it


Maybe he just got hungry? With my vision, I could mistake that for some sort of fruit........


----------



## miztaj (Jan 17, 2010)

Jig is busy making his way through that wall of buds.Im sure he will emerge soon enough for food and water.Then he will need days to recover.

I'd like to see what a 1000 would do in there.Add an air conditioner to the room you pull air in from. Be great if you can do it without though.


----------



## Survolte (Jan 17, 2010)

wow man what a monster. Im so jealous. Havent been here for a while, and im sure your busy as shit. wish I could help with the workload, Im sure you can take it down pretty fast yourself. I think that 1000w sounds like a great idea. With your ventalation you could totaly make it work. 

Well I miss you man, and Im haven a hard time, been short on work lately, only 20hrs of work for me last pay chek. On a good note, I think my dads guna help with college, and in bout 3-5 years my parents are planning on moving to cali. Should help me in my process of moving there. North cali though, still a wayse away from you.

Well miss ya man. Enjoi the trimming. Oh and why are you so interested in boston?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 18, 2010)

DST said:


> ^^^I think that's why it would be better to have more plants (after all that was ONLY 2, which is incredible)
> Double the plants, same coverage, half the time...


That is the idea with the next setup. Less time, more plants... less trimming so hopefully bigger buds... or rather less small buds. Trimming is taking forever. And even though the smaller buds will probably make up about 25-35% of the weight... they are taking 70-80% of the trim time on the CJ. The buds near the MH light are such a bitch. They are all leafy. The HPS ones are tighter and not as much to trim.



DST said:


> Hey Jig, Don't think your cupboard is much bigger/smaller than mine (not 100%) Anyway, temps around 80-81 on mine at peak.


Good info partner. Thanks.



wonderblunder said:


> How are things in Jigs world?


Awesome. I'm pretty happy with things. I'm thinking there may be a lull in the action becuase I am short on funds and time for the grow at the moment. We'll see though.



lucide said:


> I think he smoked to much of that big can sized piece and is recovering from it


It has been treating me well but I haven't passed out yet 



wonderblunder said:


> Maybe he just got hungry? With my vision, I could mistake that for some sort of fruit........


The big nugs do look like some sort of futuristic fruit... especially before trimming. After trimming they look more like pinecones.



miztaj said:


> Jig is busy making his way through that wall of buds.Im sure he will emerge soon enough for food and water.Then he will need days to recover.


You are quite right miztaj. I am slowly working my way through the wall. 



miztaj said:


> I'd like to see what a 1000 would do in there.Add an air conditioner to the room you pull air in from. Be great if you can do it without though.


I need to call the dude back about that 1k. Then I need to find an investor.



Survolte said:


> wish I could help with the workload, Im sure you can take it down pretty fast yourself.
> 
> I wish you could help too. It is NOT going fast by myself, haha.
> 
> ...


----------



## cerberus (Jan 18, 2010)

JIg,

could you give me a quick run down on how your DWC works. how often do you empty and refill, what kind of nute ratio's, that kind of info. I am going to strat building a vert system and I'd like the DWC system you ran, but I'm a dirt guy and I'm not sure on how it works.

BTW: when I moved to a K it made a world of difference, if you got the funds, it's worth thinking about. you certainly have the ventilation available to make a K work.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 18, 2010)

cerberus said:


> JIg,
> 
> could you give me a quick run down on how your DWC works. how often do you empty and refill, what kind of nute ratio's, that kind of info. I am going to strat building a vert system and I'd like the DWC system you ran, but I'm a dirt guy and I'm not sure on how it works.
> 
> BTW: when I moved to a K it made a world of difference, if you got the funds, it's worth thinking about. you certainly have the ventilation available to make a K work.


The DWC is pretty simple. You can make it complicated if you want. This setup has 2 - 5 gallon buckets. Last grows had 1 - 28 gallon tank. There are airstones at the bottom connected to an airpump. I just use either large airstones or a lot of small ones... you just want a shit load of bubbles in there.

I fill the buckets so they get within 1/2 inch or so of the bottom of the rockwool. When the plants are new and don't have long roots you want to keep the water where it will splash up and hit the roots... make them want to grow.

As the roots are longer you can let the levels go down.

What I did this run was fill my buckets with the nute solution. Waited until it was down to 1 gallon or so, and I would add 2 gallons of RO. No formula there... just add water when it's getting low. When it gets low again... drain the rest and start a fresh batch of nute soup.

I would idealy liketo change my rez completely every 7-10 days. Doing that and running the chemicals I use... I never have to clean the tank manually... until the grow is over.

Some things that make DWC easier... a drain at the bottom of the tank that can let the water out... no lifting and dumping. You can also stick a water pump inside only to be used when dumping out the water (i did that with the big tank).

Installing a water level gauge is great. You don't have to be lifting up the lid all the time to see where the water is.

A hole on the lid for putting in nutes and pH meters.

Also... it may help to separate the tank area from the grow area... keep the water temps down.

Let me know if anything's unclear or you want more info.

I just cut the main bud off the Casey Jones.... IT'S HUGE!


----------



## DST (Jan 18, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> I just cut the main bud off the Casey Jones.... IT'S HUGE!


Don't say that then keep it to yourself, Jig, lol. Wanna see, wanna see!!!!

Peace bru, DST


----------



## Iamtreehigh (Jan 18, 2010)

DST said:


> Don't say that then keep it to yourself, Jig, lol. Wanna see, wanna see!!!!
> 
> Peace bru, DST


Took the words right out of my mouth. Great minds think alike, eh? lol


----------



## DST (Jan 18, 2010)

Indeed, Iamtreehigh, indeed.

Yo Jig, clear out your PM box dude, you're to popular, it's foo up....

Anyway, didn't want to waste what I typed so it's getting copy-edit-pasted into your visitor page...unless that's full as well, lol.


----------



## cerberus (Jan 18, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> The DWC is pretty simple. You can make it complicated if you want. This setup has 2 - 5 gallon buckets. Last grows had 1 - 28 gallon tank. There are airstones at the bottom connected to an airpump. I just use either large airstones or a lot of small ones... you just want a shit load of bubbles in there.
> 
> I fill the buckets so they get within 1/2 inch or so of the bottom of the rockwool. When the plants are new and don't have long roots you want to keep the water where it will splash up and hit the roots... make them want to grow.
> 
> ...


Thanks! super helpful and it sounds pretty simple (thats what I'm going for, simple) I'm thinking of running bio canna for nutrients, do you run normal PPM levels? this is my first foriegh out of dirt and into water. 
What do you like more the 29 gallon or the 5? I am really leaning to a 5 gallon setups to start, and eventually have 3-4 around a 1K. 

Also, jienormous CJ's and no photo?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 18, 2010)

DST said:


> Don't say that then keep it to yourself, Jig, lol. Wanna see, wanna see!!!!
> 
> Peace bru, DST





Iamtreehigh said:


> Took the words right out of my mouth. Great minds think alike, eh? lol


Here's what I got. The 2 jars on the left are Casey Jones. The 1 jar on the right is Sour Grape. So far I've weighed out around 250 grams.

Still have all that drying... and still have all that on the plant.

My pile of trim is looking formidable. And I am hopefully going to borrow some bubble bags to make some hash the right way.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 18, 2010)

the nuggs look great brotha let me know when u want those bags


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 18, 2010)

That is a fatty cola there Bro! Very nice!


----------



## terrorizer805 (Jan 18, 2010)

What's up Scrogking!
nice work bro I watched all of your vids on youtube.
P.s those are some sweet looking nugs.


----------



## DST (Jan 18, 2010)

Ok, satisfied now, lol. 

Great looking buds, Jig very dense looking, swollen in parts, well that should be swollen!! Happy days afoot. 

oh. can you hook us up with a pics for comparison (at your own convenience of course) between buds closer to the hps and/or the mh?...or at the 600..your choice bru.

Peace, DST


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 18, 2010)

cerberus said:


> Thanks! super helpful and it sounds pretty simple (thats what I'm going for, simple) I'm thinking of running bio canna for nutrients, do you run normal PPM levels? this is my first foriegh out of dirt and into water.
> What do you like more the 29 gallon or the 5? I am really leaning to a 5 gallon setups to start, and eventually have 3-4 around a 1K.


Alright bro... 28 gallons was WAY too much for the plants I was growing. (6 small ones)

5 gallon buckets were WAY too small for the monsters I grew. They drank more than a gallon a day towards the height of it... so it was always constantly in need of a refill.

If I were doing a grow with 6 plants I planned on vegging 3 -4 weeks... I think a 15 gallon rez for all of them would be a good size.

Bigger is good bacuase of more stable temps and pH.

Also BIG TIP.... run one strain in one rez. You can have separate buckets but have the connect. You don't want to be filling each pot different times checking each ones pH and ppm. Have it be one system.

I use standard ppms. The great part about DWC is if you pay attention you can tell exactly how much nutes your girls need. If you fill the tank with 900 ppm nute soup.... the next day it's at 1000ppm... then you know the plants are drinking more water than they are uptaking nutes... so you can use less. If the next day the ppm are 700, you know they are more hungry for nutes than thirsty for water.

Last thing. I'm pretty sure Bio Canna nutes are for soil only. I know Canna makes hydro nutes... but I don't think the BIo Canna works for it. Please, correct me if I'm wrong. I've been looking at potentially jumping ship to Canna nutes.

Bonus points for using the word "foray"(spelled correctly or not). I've never used that word in my life. Awesome (i'm a big fan of words).


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 18, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> the nuggs look great brotha let me know when u want those bags


Thanks a lot boomer. My week is opening up.... hopefully no snow get's in my way.



terrorizer805 said:


> What's up Scrogking!
> nice work bro I watched all of your vids on youtube.
> P.s those are some sweet looking nugs.


Hey bud... nice to see you in the world of text and pictures. I like it over here. The youtube world kinda freaks me out.

Is 805 So Cal? I just kinda figure anything north of Malibu is Central Coast, haha. Just kidding. I actually spent very much time in Oxnard. La Colonia por vida!



DST said:


> oh. can you hook us up with a pics for comparison (at your own convenience of course) between buds closer to the hps and/or the mh?...or at the 600..your choice bru.
> 
> Peace, DST


I tried to find some to compare... they kinda look the same... but they are different. May need to use your imagination on this one.

The one on the left is an HPS bud.... it is a little more 'red/ orange' and it is fuller. I tried to find equal size buds.

I will have to try to smoke both and see if there is a difference in feeling/ taste.


----------



## DST (Jan 18, 2010)

Well it's difficult to tell, but I got a good imagination, lol. but looking at them, the top half of each of them especially, the one on the left certainly looks tighter, the right has a looser form to it on top for sure.

FYI: I am imagining smoking them....nice, lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 18, 2010)

Now guys... don't get all "It's too good to be true... stay away". This is just how my life works sometimes... I have a lot of good karma.

So I talked to the light guy. Told him I didn't need the hydro part (or rather my friend didn't). This is what I agreed to get from him.

Sunsystem Hood, bulb, and ballast. Everything included. For only $125.

And get this... it's a *1500 W*

We'll see how everything turns out.


----------



## raulhawkins718 (Jan 18, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Now guys... don't get all "It's too good to be true... stay away". This is just how my life works sometimes... I have a lot of good karma.
> 
> So I talked to the light guy. Told him I didn't need the hydro part (or rather my friend didn't). This is what I agreed to get from him.
> 
> ...


fuckin awesome....once again, thanks for everything jig....i can't wait for my first harvest, im so sick of smoking bullshit that i have to PAY for....good luck


----------



## miztaj (Jan 18, 2010)

Do you know if the 1500 watt has a coil ballast like the ones you currently use? ive seen some digital ones that are 240 volt only. Those digitals are like $500.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 18, 2010)

miztaj said:


> Do you know if the 1500 watt has a coil ballast like the ones you currently use? ive seen some digital ones that are 240 volt only. Those digitals are like $500.


I'm pretty sure it's a coil ballast. I think I could wire things up for 240 easy enough if needed though. We'll see if I can even deal with the heat. This might end up being a part for later... we'll see I guess.

I'm still trimming the Casey Jones. I think I'm through all the big buds... and most of the medium ones. Now just the smaller type gram size nuges left. It's never ending. Good problem to have I suppose.


----------



## terrorizer805 (Jan 18, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks a lot boomer. My week is opening up.... hopefully no snow get's in my way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Haha COxCH

JK I'm not a gangster don't shoot me.
yea i'm very close to that area don't really want to disclose the exact spot though.

That's cool man oxnard is a cool city lots of growers now in that area it's crazy.

But yea bro i'm realling liking your scrogs, i've been thinking of doing an outdoor scrog for this upcoming grow season with some purple extreme cuttings maybe a few white rhinos what you think?


----------



## Dayute (Jan 19, 2010)

Really impressed with your grow and ingenuity. + rep, spent all night reading this, glad to know its not even finished yet.


----------



## bmunchies (Jan 19, 2010)

Wow, Jig.. amazing.
I can't even remember how I started on your blog, or maybe it was your youtube video about growing like you.. but here I am after 5+ hours of reading this. (It's also 5 AM here in San Diego and I have to work in a few hours.. haha well worth it). I feel like I know you as a person, not just some phenomenal grower with an amazing attention to detail. Sorry to hear about all the heart ache, and ups and downs.. at least you have this amazing crop and detailed chronicle to show for it. Maybe even some scrills from the surplus harvest? (legal of course) Haha good luck getting your wife pregnant as well!
As far as the grow.. it's amazing the Casey Jones yielded so much more under identical conditions. Crazy how much of the herb's potential is in it's genes. I'm growing one of your favorites strains, Purple Kush right now. (It's soil, which I'm not sure if you were trying to discourage from using.. or just gave up on?) She is about 4 feet tall under 6, 4 feet HO T5's.. I am going to move her to my bathroom soon for a full flower bathing in a 1,000 w HPS. I want to get comfortable before I cycle 5 or 6 plants.. plus the 1,000 watt was $100 on Craig's list with bulb, hood, and remote ballast, plus what the heck.. go big or go home! Quick question for you.. after all your observation, do you see any need for MH bulbs for flowering, or would you have stuck to total HPS? 
Thank you very very much for taking your time to make this post. For your amazing attention to detail, and your willingness to help others. It is so amazingly appreciated and I know I am not the only one who has been inspired. Can't wait for the final yield total..
Maybe I could stop by the next boarding trip up to Bear.. I'm gonna dream about those CJ buds from what little sleep I get tonight


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 20, 2010)

so hows the weather treatin u? lol everyone down here is freakin the F out like the worlds gonna end cuz we have tornados and tsunami warnings with floods and mudslides lol. were thinkin bout makin a run up to big bear this week when the rain slows down and roads clear up. maybe ill have to bring the bags up to u and get a lil SG sample for myself


----------



## DTR (Jan 20, 2010)

this weather is crazy and its gonna get worse any min lol im about 2 hours west of bigbear wish i had the funds to go boarding you guys are lucky


----------



## Iamtreehigh (Jan 20, 2010)

yea, It's raining and snowing in palmdale. Nuts to think it was in the 70's and 80's last week.


----------



## Jesus Moosh (Jan 21, 2010)

Alrite Jig, brilliant journals just finished grow 1.2 and just about to start journal 2.0 which is 90 odd pages long so wont be up to date for a fortnight or two. you grow some dank bud. 

I'm just starting my first grow with 4 big bang and 4 power africa in a SCRoG under a 600w hps with 2 300w cfls for veg. After reading your journals and also rosemans I'm definitely going DWC. 

Are you planning a new grow?


----------



## Survolte (Jan 24, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Now guys... don't get all "It's too good to be true... stay away". This is just how my life works sometimes... I have a lot of good karma.
> 
> So I talked to the light guy. Told him I didn't need the hydro part (or rather my friend didn't). This is what I agreed to get from him.
> 
> ...


omg. you have to show me the sunsystem hood when you get it. Shit mine was like 300$ for just the hood lol. 125 for a whole 1500w set up sounds unreal. I gotta see pics.

Well its good to know your still alive. Hows the rain in your part of the mountains?


----------



## Indoor Don (Jan 25, 2010)

Survolte said:


> omg. you have to show me the sunsystem hood when you get it. Shit mine was like 300$ for just the hood lol. 125 for a whole 1500w set up sounds unreal. I gotta see pics.
> 
> Well its good to know your still alive. Hows the rain in your part of the mountains?


 
Nice!! I paid a fortune for my hood, ballast and light and its only 1000w, you def deserve the good karma!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey guys.... sorry for my absense. I promise to respond to you all.

Just got the final weigh in.

Sour Grape - 4 oz. 10 g.

Casey Jones - 10 oz. (a gram short actually)

I pulled ~400 grams from the grow. It would have been 550 if I grew 2 CJ's. Oh well.

I'll post a proper response sometime soon.


----------



## SL2 (Jan 26, 2010)

Unreal grow JigF!  Cool stuff...


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 26, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Hey guys.... sorry for my absense. I promise to respond to you all.
> 
> Just got the final weigh in.
> 
> ...



dont feel disapointed brotha u did a great grow and a grow method unreal to sum of us. it was a great journal and experiment for others as well as urself to learn. i look forward to more. hopefully i can pull out sum decent yields with the sour grape. wheres the smoke report? 
gonna make sum bubble hash soon or wat hehe


----------



## DST (Jan 27, 2010)

You remember the analogy you used to describe your wife, well you'll be hitting that watt per gram ratio soon brother!!! Fekkin awesome. And yeh, if you had slung another CJ in, man that would have been some ratio indeed. Intrigued as to your next step


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 27, 2010)

Damn Jig! That is awesome. You can not be dissapointed by that yeild. After you smoke the two different strains, I am sure you will be happy you grew the sg and only one cj, much better smoke, imo. Remember, I was close to .5 per wattt with the PK which I understand yeilds very similaar to the SG. So you are killing it man.


----------



## thor369 (Jan 27, 2010)

nicely done jiggy.


long time no chat, glad to see you doing well.


----------



## Survolte (Jan 29, 2010)

great job man. youl have ta drop us a smoke report when its cured.


----------



## jflo (Jan 30, 2010)

Survolte said:


> great job man. youl have ta drop us a smoke report when its cured.


 
nice job man...keep it up whens the next grow journal starting? btw you got any good up close pics of the dried harvest?

Going vertical in a month I'll hit you up to get you in the thread!


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jan 31, 2010)

Just stopping by to see howthings are with you my friend. Do you got anything going now? Where is that smoke report? lol Anyway, I hope all is well brother.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 1, 2010)

terrorizer805 said:


> i've been thinking of doing an outdoor scrog for this upcoming grow season with some purple extreme cuttings maybe a few white rhinos what you think?


We are so 'G', haha.

I don't know about an outdoor scrog. I think it would be more work than good. The sun should pretty much light up the whole plant pretty good. Maybe some sort of cylindrical trellis surrounding the whole plant incase the buds get too heavy... and you could also spread it out the way you wanted.



Dayute said:


> Really impressed with your grow and ingenuity. + rep, spent all night reading this, glad to know its not even finished yet.


Right on Dayute... glad to have you. Sorry took me so long to reply back.



bmunchies said:


> Wow, Jig.. amazing.
> I can't even remember how I started on your blog, or maybe it was your youtube video about growing like you.. but here I am after 5+ hours of reading this. (It's also 5 AM here in San Diego and I have to work in a few hours.. haha well worth it). I feel like I know you as a person, not just some phenomenal grower with an amazing attention to detail. Sorry to hear about all the heart ache, and ups and downs.. at least you have this amazing crop and detailed chronicle to show for it. Maybe even some scrills from the surplus harvest? (legal of course) Haha good luck getting your wife pregnant as well!
> As far as the grow.. it's amazing the Casey Jones yielded so much more under identical conditions. Crazy how much of the herb's potential is in it's genes. I'm growing one of your favorites strains, Purple Kush right now. (It's soil, which I'm not sure if you were trying to discourage from using.. or just gave up on?) She is about 4 feet tall under 6, 4 feet HO T5's.. I am going to move her to my bathroom soon for a full flower bathing in a 1,000 w HPS. I want to get comfortable before I cycle 5 or 6 plants.. plus the 1,000 watt was $100 on Craig's list with bulb, hood, and remote ballast, plus what the heck.. go big or go home! Quick question for you.. after all your observation, do you see any need for MH bulbs for flowering, or would you have stuck to total HPS?
> Thank you very very much for taking your time to make this post. For your amazing attention to detail, and your willingness to help others. It is so amazingly appreciated and I know I am not the only one who has been inspired. Can't wait for the final yield total..
> Maybe I could stop by the next boarding trip up to Bear.. I'm gonna dream about those CJ buds from what little sleep I get tonight


I can't even say how much your post means. Totally made my day for more than one day.

I think I may just go with all HPS next time on a vert grow like that. I think the key to MH, HPS mixing is to have them near the same location... so the plants get a good mix. With my setup the tops got HPS the bottoms MH. No real mix anywhere... but my first two grows kinda had the HPS and MH hitting the plants at the same time.

Thanks again for the kind words and well wishes. That's very nice of you.



BooMeR242 said:


> so hows the weather treatin u? lol everyone down here is freakin the F out like the worlds gonna end cuz we have tornados and tsunami warnings with floods and mudslides lol. were thinkin bout makin a run up to big bear this week when the rain slows down and roads clear up. maybe ill have to bring the bags up to u and get a lil SG sample for myself


Yeah man... I guess that was a while ago now... but we got almost 2 feet of snow in 24 hours... it was wild. My back is in good shape now after all the shoveling.



DTR said:


> this weather is crazy and its gonna get worse any min lol im about 2 hours west of bigbear wish i had the funds to go boarding you guys are lucky


You know what's funny... I've never gone boarding sinse I've lived in the mountains. I guess it kinda takes the fun out when you have to dig your steps and car out just to drive to the slopes.



Iamtreehigh said:


> yea, It's raining and snowing in palmdale. Nuts to think it was in the 70's and 80's last week.


So cal weather is pretty funny when it acts up. Guess it's that way everywhere though.... just don't expect it here.



Jesus Moosh said:


> Alrite Jig, brilliant journals just finished grow 1.2 and just about to start journal 2.0 which is 90 odd pages long so wont be up to date for a fortnight or two. you grow some dank bud.
> 
> I'm just starting my first grow with 4 big bang and 4 power africa in a SCRoG under a 600w hps with 2 300w cfls for veg. After reading your journals and also rosemans I'm definitely going DWC.
> 
> Are you planning a new grow?


Wow man... I love that you've gone though the PK grow. That was a fun time. Cute little DWC's they started life in. Glad to have you in vert world.

I love DWC's... think you have made a good decision.

I am planning a new grow, but totally don't know what I want to do yet.



Survolte said:


> omg. you have to show me the sunsystem hood when you get it. Shit mine was like 300$ for just the hood lol. 125 for a whole 1500w set up sounds unreal. I gotta see pics.
> 
> Well its good to know your still alive. Hows the rain in your part of the mountains?


Yeah... it was 'unreal'... he didn't know what he was talking about... it was a 150w. I'll take pics later anyways.



Indoor Don said:


> Nice!! I paid a fortune for my hood, ballast and light and its only 1000w, you def deserve the good karma!!


Thank you bud. Turned out not to be the goods... but I still made out with some equipment.



SL2 said:


> Unreal grow JigF!  Cool stuff...


Thanks SL2... glad to see you over here.



BooMeR242 said:


> dont feel disapointed brotha u did a great grow and a grow method unreal to sum of us. it was a great journal and experiment for others as well as urself to learn. i look forward to more. hopefully i can pull out sum decent yields with the sour grape. wheres the smoke report?
> gonna make sum bubble hash soon or wat hehe


I do have to remember I was verturing into lightly treaded ground with the vert monsters... so perfection really couldn't have been expected. I just wish I would have done better with the Sour Grape. Oh well... she gave me 4 ounces and she tastes good.

I'll work on a smoke report on her today.



DST said:


> You remember the analogy you used to describe your wife, well you'll be hitting that watt per gram ratio soon brother!!! Fekkin awesome. And yeh, if you had slung another CJ in, man that would have been some ratio indeed. Intrigued as to your next step


Thanks for the support brother. And I don't remember the analogy I used... but I'm sure it was apt. 



#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Damn Jig! That is awesome. You can not be dissapointed by that yeild. After you smoke the two different strains, I am sure you will be happy you grew the sg and only one cj, much better smoke, imo. Remember, I was close to .5 per wattt with the PK which I understand yeilds very similaar to the SG. So you are killing it man.


Thanks raider. I am glad I have the two smokes for sure. It is nice that I have a nice amount of each too.



thor369 said:


> nicely done jiggy.
> 
> long time no chat, glad to see you doing well.


Really great to see you Thor. I think about you often... sorry I don't write when I do. I hope all is well in your life my friend.



Survolte said:


> great job man. youl have ta drop us a smoke report when its cured.


I'll post that next.



jflo said:


> nice job man...keep it up whens the next grow journal starting? btw you got any good up close pics of the dried harvest?
> 
> Going vertical in a month I'll hit you up to get you in the thread!


I'll post a link to the new journal as soon as it starts. Don't worry.

I will also take some pics of the finished product. It looks pretty good.

I'll hang out on your thread for sure.



#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Just stopping by to see howthings are with you my friend. Do you got anything going now? Where is that smoke report? lol Anyway, I hope all is well brother.


Nothing going now. I'll let you all know when I do. Right now the closet is just a big pile of equipment and my CJ skeleton. It looks really sad.

Smoke report will be here in a couple minutes. Half of it at least.

Thanks for the interest everyone. I really appreciate it. You guys made this grow great.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 1, 2010)

[youtube]2m8CjbJAaIg[/youtube]

So the following smoke report was written by me 11 days ago... here she goes:

________________________________________________________________________________

It's quite convenient I haven't smoked yet today... I'll be abe to give you a good description.

<smoking now>

It has a good diesel taste to it. Man... my head is already rushing. There is a slight tingle working it's way from my head down to my feet. There isn't much there in terms of body high.... just a funny, slightly weak feeling. But there is no loss of sense of touch or pain.

The feeling in my head is like a fuzz river rushing from the back to the front. Almost like I'm in water and I stood up to just let my head above the surface, with a current trying to pull me forward. It is starting to feel like there is cotton in my ears now.... or that they are covered in fluffy earmuffs (it is freezing up here).

There isn't much confusion or anything like that... but thinking enough to write this out is a bit 'heavy' for my mind to lift, if that makes sense.

I'm listening to a faster song, which feels fitting. I must say I have a bit of energy now as well. Not jump out of my skin, but definitely no plans of a nap anytime soon.

It's been 8 minutes since I smoked and the river of fuzz has turned more into a slowly moving fur. My head almost tickles. Damn, I'll tell you what, being as present to my high as I am right now is really cool. It's like I'm not taking my high for granted.

My body does now have a bit of a funny feeling now. And my vision is not as focused, especially around the edges/ periphery.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey Jig so I finally got my vert gong now that yours is cured . . .  I love the results you got man!


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 1, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> [youtube]2m8CjbJAaIg[/youtube]
> 
> So the following smoke report was written by me 11 days ago... here she goes:
> 
> ...


Great smoke report my friend. It sounds like one of mine. I love the different phases described. Sounds like a good daytime med.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey guys... sorry I didn't get to the Sour Grape smoke report. Also haven't taken pictures yet. YES.... I lag. haha.

BUT... the lagging has GOT TO STOP!!!

I have 6 plants in my closet once again.

The damned Clone Fairy stopped by my house today. Dropped off 5 beuatiful Querkle babies and 1 Oddysey.

Here we go again boys (and kat).

Pics info all that stuff soon. And that will more than likely happen this time. I get excited when there are new plants around.

WOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOO
'
LETS START 2010 off with a Bang.

new journal sometime too.

YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!! I'M EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(can you tell)

[youtube]_qyqVy-wY5A[/youtube]


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 2, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Hey guys... sorry I didn't get to the Sour Grape smoke report. Also haven't taken pictures yet. YES.... I lag. haha.
> 
> BUT... the lagging has GOT TO STOP!!!
> 
> ...



im def stoked and ready brotha! bring it


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> im def stoked and ready brotha! bring it


Damn those Clone Fairy's And you got 6 to play with. Very nice. You gonna carry on with the same design or you changing, new thread perhaps?

Good luck with it whatever you decide bru.

Peace, DST


----------



## miztaj (Feb 2, 2010)

Smoke report sounds good jig.

Man what you know about that Billy Paul? My girl came in singing it while the vid was playing.

Whats the backround on the oddysey?

Jig doesnt need luck, he's got this shit down to a science now!!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 2, 2010)

DST said:


> Damn those Clone Fairy's And you got 6 to play with. Very nice. You gonna carry on with the same design or you changing, new thread perhaps?
> 
> Good luck with it whatever you decide bru.
> 
> Peace, DST


I really have no idea what I'm going to do with these plants.

Thanks for the well wishes... you too boomer.

Here's a couple pics of the dried Casey Jones from last time.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 2, 2010)

Haha... right on miztaj. Thank you as well.

No idea on the odyssey. I looked it up and couldn't really find anything. I beleive it is an indica hybrid... but I don't even know where I got that from... it may be a sativa hybrid?

Here they are... in all their cute green little-ness.

Thank you clone fairy!!!!!

1. new digi temp/ hum. meter
2-3. overview
4. Querkle
5. Odyssey


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## IMO (Feb 3, 2010)

hey quick couple of questions if i may - what did you think of the casey jones? (i didnt read the whole thread so excuse me if this was covered.) and are you in norcal? (dont mean to be too prying, just curious)


----------



## DST (Feb 3, 2010)

Do you get clones delivered with roots, or are they just clippings, Jig? Kind looks like you are making a cup of tea with those little tags, lol. Sweet as a puppy.

DST


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 3, 2010)

GypsyBush said:


>


Thanks gypsy.



IMO said:


> hey quick couple of questions if i may - what did you think of the casey jones? (i didnt read the whole thread so excuse me if this was covered.) and are you in norcal? (dont mean to be too prying, just curious)


Go back 1 page. There is a smoke report for the casey jones. I love the smoke. And the 1 cj plant gave me 10 ounces. So my answer to what did I think of CJ... I think she is a giant yeilder and a great smoke that stinks to high heaven and has a good taste.

And it says where I live by my name... Big Bear, CA. That's so cal mountains man. You ever snowboard?



DST said:


> Do you get clones delivered with roots, or are they just clippings, Jig? Kind looks like you are making a cup of tea with those little tags, lol. Sweet as a puppy.
> 
> DST


Apparently the local clone fairy clips the clones and places them in an aero cloner set up till a healthy set of roots appear. I have been too scared to pull them out of the hydroton... but from the word is that they have great roots.

Which brings me to a question. I've only ever grown from clones from the store that come in little rockwool plugs. These are just rooted clones floating freely. Question: What should I do with them?

I mean I'm putting them in some sort of DWC soon.... should I just transfer them from the cups full of hydroton to netpots full of hydroton... or should I run to the hydro store and pick up some rockwool?

peace


----------



## DST (Feb 3, 2010)

I am sure you could do either, but I guess it depends on what medium you want to continue with....being a dirt boy now, I am prob not the best person to answer this Q. The first sounds the more logical though....


----------



## kali love (Feb 3, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks gypsy.
> 
> Apparently the local clone fairy clips the clones and places them in an aero cloner set up till a healthy set of roots appear. I have been too scared to pull them out of the hydroton... but from the word is that they have great roots.
> 
> ...


oh man jig you ar so lucky the possibilities are endless now for you i think not really sure but the odesseymay be from swerve you now the cali connection seed bank they dont list it on their website ( they only list a few of their strains) but i think i remeber reading about it some where on weedtracker i hear it has a shorter flowering time like 7-8weeks or soit also may be an oaksterdam cut to i am not sure still looking it up 

i am not sure if this is right but i think you should bypass the rw and go strait into da dwc not sure on how u should do it yet ill have to get back to u on that looking that info up myself but man amazing on the cj it is a great yeilder


----------



## Iamtreehigh (Feb 3, 2010)

could you just cut a hole in the bottom of the cup and then in hydroton? that way you dont have to worry about bothering the roots


----------



## raulhawkins718 (Feb 3, 2010)

love the smoke report


----------



## kali love (Feb 4, 2010)

Oh jig so the odessey is oasis x kushage it is a sativa dom hybrid and it is from oaksterdam not swerve as that was my first thought I don't know if u. Use weedtracker but if u look up dana point safe harbor collective they have a thread about people who r growing oaksterdam cuts sounds like some intersting genetics so have u decided on what u are going to do with the clones


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 4, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Haha... right on miztaj. Thank you as well.
> 
> No idea on the odyssey. I looked it up and couldn't really find anything. I beleive it is an indica hybrid... but I don't even know where I got that from... it may be a sativa hybrid?
> 
> ...


Hey man, you'll love the meter. I have my guage upstairs so I can glance at it when ever I want to see what is going on in the room... right now lights off and it is 74 deg and 51% RH.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey Jig i found this, hope it helps. 

Looking forward to seeing what you come up with !!!! 

Should be another great grow/thread


----------



## miztaj (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey good find on the descriptions hulk..............thanks.

Wish i could get a visit from the clone fairy!!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 4, 2010)

good ol oaksterdamn clones


----------



## cerberus (Feb 5, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> You ever snowboard?


not to thread jump but I loved snow summit when I was up there.. sick sick parks..




jigfresh said:


> Which brings me to a question. I've only ever grown from clones from the store that come in little rockwool plugs. These are just rooted clones floating freely. Question: What should I do with them?
> 
> I mean I'm putting them in some sort of DWC soon.... should I just transfer them from the cups full of hydroton to netpots full of hydroton... or should I run to the hydro store and pick up some rockwool?
> 
> peace


Just toss them into your DWC, I run a cloner that holds them with a neoprene slip and the roots are just free floating. I put them into dirt (canna TTP) but I have been looking into the DWC setup (why I was asking those questions) because those lose roots seem IDEAL for moving right into a DWC.

GOOD luck brotha!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 6, 2010)

So I really need to start a new thread for this... but not tonight.

Here is what I have done so far.

Thanks to all the recent visitors... I will respond to you soon.

The part you see together are 4" x 10' sched 40 pvc, 3 - 90 deg. elbows, 1 - 45 deg. elbow. Nothing is glued or fixed into place at all... just wanted to get the cutting done. I beleive it will look a lot like this with something separating the tank underneath so it's not bathed in light.

The tool is a dual saw... has two blades that oppose eachother... it's badass. Cut through the pvc pipe like nothing.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 6, 2010)

me likey!!!!


----------



## DST (Feb 6, 2010)

Looks interesting Jig. Nice saw, wouldn't want to get in the way of that thing....

Have a good weekend bud.

DST


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 6, 2010)

going to be another sick setup!!


----------



## Indoor Don (Feb 6, 2010)

I love how your constanly changeing jigg, interesting circular saw


----------



## Survolte (Feb 6, 2010)

hey man the cj buds look great, and from the smoke report they sound pretty intense id love to try it. lol my brother is getting shipped down to cali on the 15th. he has som familly that are hooking him up with a job and a place to stay, hopefully that will help straighten him out. My parents and my gf and I are guna get down there eventually.

Im excited for your next grow. Its probably just going to keep getting better every time haha. Well we will see : p. Peace budi.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 6, 2010)

hey jig. just wanted to say thanks again for the sample. heres wat ive gotten for a smoke report so far.

Sour grape; light green in color. smokes evenly. taste reminds me def of sour diesel. great head high and helps me sleep. very potent. didnt take much to get me really faded. cured great also. smokes to white ash. (which is one thing i need to work on for myself cuz my shit stays black)

Casey Jones; musky smell. not as fruity smelling as the sour grape. the high seems to take a little longer to hit me but potent. i still vote the sour grape is better but the CJ is def more dense then the SG. the appearance is similar light green mixed with brown hairs. def a great strain considering its a huge yielder.

Hindu Skunk; havent tried it yet (still stuck on the sour grape  )

but i hope the bubble bags work out for ya brotha. let me know if u need any help with it.

im faded on the SG and headin out to Monster Jam Truck show at the Angel stadium. should b sick


----------



## thor369 (Feb 8, 2010)

Update on my room, jiggy!!


i got 2 clones about 4 months old, 2ft around, with too many tops to count, i had a family emergency joyous event. my daughter went 2 weeks over due on my 2nd grandson, then, with #1 grandson at 3 Yrs old, i went to help them out, with her hubby working 6 days a week, they needed me more then i needed a head start on the cold weather.

*those who dont know, i lost 45 plants to the heat last summer, cooler was wacked, and too broke to fix it in time*

rescued these 2 from a friend using incandesent light. (his friend broght them to him from bay area.)

*blue dot and strawberry cough*

then, i got a hindu kush donated, so, 

i went and bought the aeroflo2 to put all my clones in, after i get 18 strong 1's going. *i got like 200 cut clones, floating in a bubble cloner i built with a tupperware 18 gal, with 2" net pots, and i stick 8 into a net, bunch them up like a boquet, as i see them starting to root, i move them to a net pot of its own, i drilled 42 holes into my lid.

(i got a 45 plant exemption in california, i can grow 45, not stuck at 6 adult, TALK TO YOUR Dr tell him you ONLY eat edibles, you will need more now, at your Drs word, if you need more then 6 adult plants for your medds, your Dr can give you all the way up to 99 plants, in an exemption!!)

i will flower out these giant mothers right beside the aeroflo2 set up, in my 4x4 tent. the areoflo2 is 2ftx5ft, my tent is really about 4'10x4'10, so, i cant zip it up, i will top vent it 24/7, so no air sits in my tent. i got the carbon filter, vent fans, i even bought an AC unit, and instaled it, i got scared, summers coming. LOL



i am trying to get my son-in-law to spot my his camera now and then, my last camera was a mess.

i want to keep a full journel this time, so when i crash it again, i will have it page by page to rub salt into the wounds.


----------



## sniper420 (Feb 8, 2010)

i was just wondering if anybody knows where hulk nugs found those fact sheets on those strains


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 9, 2010)

Oaksterdam Nursery Fall 2009 Catalog, one of my Dispensaries hooked me up with it after i donated for a clone.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 9, 2010)

ya its weird u cant find the catalog online. ive tried so many times since my sour grape clones were only from oaksterdam and they have the genetic info


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 9, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> ya its weird u cant find the catalog online. ive tried so many times since my sour grape clones were only from oaksterdam and they have the genetic info


Boomer... I'm making the hash right now. Listen to my dumb ass. I got everything ready... all laid out. Filled the bucket with ice, water, and trim. Everything set. Then I go over the my neighbors to borrow his 1/2" drill... LOL, he took it with him to his other house. Oh... I guess the important part of the story is that all this was going on at 10pm (so no home depot run).

So I ended up using the old spoon mixing trick. Just stirred it with a big spoon for 10 minutes like the one guy suggested on your thread.

Ended up getting a drill for myself yeserday and I'm running the trim through a proper round.

The spoon method only got me 1 gram. I hoping for many many more from the drill.

Thanks again for the use of the bags. And I have to say to everyone. Boomers outdoor White Widow is Amazing. I love it bro. Can't wait to hook up a little more.

Hulk... they got Sour Grape description in that catalog? Hell... you should make a thread with all the descriptions they have in there. Probably be a popular person.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 9, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Hulk... they got Sour Grape description in that catalog? Hell... you should make a thread with all the descriptions they have in there. Probably be a popular person.


Was going to say, just ask and i will scan the info.

I will get around to that, it will help out allot of people. Will be posting the thread in the Strain area.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 10, 2010)

hows the new setup coming along?

you still going to build that veg room ??


----------



## Jay_normous (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi,

Excuse me but I'm only stumbling across this thread now and hate to butt in but Jigfresh aka scrog king's work has amazing results.. Really in the know.. certaintly made me think diffrently about growing..

The good thing is i have 96 pages to read through...
Bad thing is i have work early morning...

Keep up the brilliant work man, look forward to the next grow (thats if your not doing one already)


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 10, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Boomer... I'm making the hash right now. Listen to my dumb ass. I got everything ready... all laid out. Filled the bucket with ice, water, and trim. Everything set. Then I go over the my neighbors to borrow his 1/2" drill... LOL, he took it with him to his other house. Oh... I guess the important part of the story is that all this was going on at 10pm (so no home depot run).
> 
> So I ended up using the old spoon mixing trick. Just stirred it with a big spoon for 10 minutes like the one guy suggested on your thread.
> 
> ...


baha rule #1- have all ur shit ready and in reach! saves sum hassle and stress im sure. but easy mistake to make i guess lol. but at least u learned quick. 
i hope u get more then a gram outta all that too. how much trim did u use? 

and ure welcome for the bags and again thank u for the CJ SG and HK. def bomb shit. i still love the sour grape/ makes me more stoked to be growin that strain...
glad u liked the white widow. i got a few pounds left lol so let me know if u wanna swap again


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 11, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> So I ended up using the old spoon mixing trick. Just stirred it with a big spoon for 10 minutes like the one guy suggested on your thread.


I used a wooden spoon and got some killer hash out of the bubble bags. It is a lot of work though. I mix for 30 minutes, it is a work out. I got about 35 grams from 1lb of trim. The hash turns out brown instead of greenish because you get less plant matter than with a drill. You defiantly will get bigger yeild with the drill though.  I only kept the two last bags out of the 5 bag set. I threw out the 2nd and 3rd bags, there wasn't alot in them anyway.


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> I used a wooden spoon and got some killer hash out of the bubble bags. It is a lot of work though. I mix for 30 minutes, it is a work out. I got about 35 grams from 1lb of trim. The hash turns out brown instead of greenish because you get less plant matter than with a drill. You defiantly will get bigger yeild with the drill though.  I only kept the two last bags out of the 5 bag set. I threw out the 2nd and 3rd bags, there wasn't alot in them anyway.


I'm with Raider on this, spoon/spatula = good workout and no Green crap in your ganj. I done it with a mixer once and the hash was a distinctive greener colour, smelt a bit iffy as well....but everyone has their own preference. Hope you let us see the results, jig. Oh, and do you keep your trim seperate (i.e CJ hash, and SG hash?)


----------



## TillthedayiDIE420 (Feb 12, 2010)

+rep Nice grow man, cant wait to see the 1500w in action


----------



## thor369 (Feb 13, 2010)

jiggy man!!

are you up?

remember how a was having probs with posting my pics in rollitup, but everywhere else was fine? i want to do a full journal, can you get back with me, maybe a throw you my number, you walk me thru it? i got a new aeroflo2, with 2 giant mothers i rescued in sept, and vegged 4 months, i got pix, but you remember, help a friend out, hit me back, please.


(those of you willing to step to myspace to see my build, and prep on my next grow, with aeroflo2, here it is

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.editAlbumPhotos&albumID=1137166



it is 2nd file, new garden +aeroflo2


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 13, 2010)

thor369 said:


> jiggy man!!
> 
> are you up?


I'm up. I sent you a personal message.

I'm working on my grow room.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 13, 2010)

right on got the comp back up, very nice. 

hows the hash treating you?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 14, 2010)

Hulk Nugs said:


> right on got the comp back up, very nice.
> 
> hows the hash treating you?


oh man... i love it. Got about 7 grams. And most of it is dark brown... like dark chocolate. Real quality.

I'll toss up some pics soon. I'm trying to get my room in shape. Gotta get my little girls growing.

It's wild. I haven't done anything with them and they are really happy looking and are growing such amazing roots. They are still in their first batch of RO water... nothing else.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 14, 2010)

Dam man sounds like the girls are growing strong for you awesome cant wait tell the pics are up get to check out what you been working on and see how the girls have been doing.

So you have water ted them once since you got them and that was it?, pellets hold more water then i thought.

Very nice on the 7, dont forget its hash not chocolate  cant eat it for dessert


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 14, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> oh man... i love it. Got about 7 grams. And most of it is dark brown... like dark chocolate. Real quality.
> 
> I'll toss up some pics soon. I'm trying to get my room in shape. Gotta get my little girls growing.
> 
> It's wild. I haven't done anything with them and they are really happy looking and are growing such amazing roots. They are still in their first batch of RO water... nothing else.


Very nice Jig, I am glad to hear your bubble came out bomb. Did you use wet trim or dried? I am thnking of trying a run with wet trm next round. I heard you get better quality and no plant debri. Anway, sounds like you had a good frt run Brother


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey Jig,
I looked but couldnt find what your dry yield was on that last grow.
Do you remember?

Thanks.


----------



## isthislegal (Feb 15, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Hey guys.... sorry for my absense. I promise to respond to you all.
> 
> Just got the final weigh in.
> 
> ...




Jig, you got all of this from a 2 X 3 x 9 closet????

I have a closet the same size and I want to start growing. I'm just not much of a handy man. 

Since i'm not so handy, I was wondering if I ordered something like that stealth hydro bubbleponics setup, could I still do this vertical scrog in my closet? My mom is an MMJ patient and i'm gonna be her caregiver. Ultimately, I wanna do what you did, small number of plants, nice harvest. I have been searching RIU and other sites, just not sure on what setup to go with on my first grow. Sorry, i'm not trying to hijack your thread, just wanting some help to get me started, thanks.


----------



## fishindog (Feb 15, 2010)

Jig man awesome grow....I really like how that vertical scrog turned out. Are you planning on doing it again next grow?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 15, 2010)

Hulk Nugs said:


> hows the new setup coming along?
> 
> you still going to build that veg room ??


New Setup is looking good. I think I have pics. I still need to get a couple things, but should be up and running in the next week or so I hope. Definitely the next 2 weeks I will have the tubes flooded.

I still plan to build the veg room. Things just keep popping up. I will be growing these plants to harvest. I'll make something else my mother plant. I do have a bunch of seeds... hmmmmmm.



Jay_normous said:


> Hi,
> 
> Excuse me but I'm only stumbling across this thread now and hate to butt in


You aren't butting in. Everyone is welcome and comments are requested. Glad you stopped by. I really love you avatar. Looks like a lot of fun. 



BooMeR242 said:


> how much trim did u use?


Well... I had all my trim mixed together... so fan leaves and little stems and stuff. All together it was exactly 7 oz dry. 198 grams. However I would guess 2 - 3 oz. of that were primo sugar trim.

I ended up with a little less than 7 grams of hash.



DST said:


> Oh, and do you keep your trim seperate (i.e CJ hash, and SG hash?)


It all went into the same pile. One lovely lump of trichs.



#1Raiderfan420 said:


> I used a wooden spoon and got some killer hash out of the bubble bags. It is a lot of work though. I mix for 30 minutes, it is a work out. I got about 35 grams from 1lb of trim. The hash turns out brown instead of greenish because you get less plant matter than with a drill.


I got a little over 1 gram with the spoon mixing for about 10 mintues. I got a little over 5 grams with the mixer, going 15 mintues, resting, then 10 mintues.

The weird thing... the spoon stuff was really green/ tan looking. The stuff from the drill turned out to be dark chocolate looking. I know that doesn't make sense, but it's what happened.



TillthedayiDIE420 said:


> +rep Nice grow man, cant wait to see the 1500w in action


The 1500w turned out to be a 150w, lol. However, I have since picked up a 1000w HPS ballast. Going in for flowering.



Hulk Nugs said:


> So you have water ted them once since you got them and that was it?, pellets hold more water then i thought.
> 
> Very nice on the 7, dont forget its hash not chocolate  cant eat it for dessert


Sorry I wasn't clear. They are in a little DWC I whipped up. I filled it with 3 gals of water, and the girls are just loving it. Been 2 weeks now and they are still real happy.

It's wild... when I put in the vert light just a couple days ago, the leaves started turning towards the light. I thought they were drooping, but they were just stretching the other way. It's funny looking.



#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Did you use wet trim or dried? I am thnking of trying a run with wet trm next round. I heard you get better quality and no plant debri./QUOTE]
> 
> I used dry trim... BUT, I have used wet trim before and I think that is definitely the way to go. All the way! I think wet trim will not break up, like you said. It's not crumbly. Glad you asked. My vote is definitely on using wet trim.
> 
> ...


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 15, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Alright, not to be a post hog but just to separate things a bit, I'm going to repost something I already wrote somewhere else. I think you will enjoy it.





> What are the numbers on this grow? How many watts and how long was that plant vegged - plus how many were grown?
> 
> It looks like a 6' tall plant with a lot of time and effort spent training it over the whole life of the plant.


2 plants on the grow. 1 Casey Jones (pictured) 1 Sour Grape. They were vegged 8 weeks under 400w MH. They were treated horribly during veg... (didn't check ph... let both catch PM... let the grow space go to shit) otherwise I think it would have taken 6 weeks to acheive the same size.

Flowered under 400w HPS + 250w MH.

Sour Grape gave me 122 grams. Casey Jones 278 grams. Still working on the hash from the trim.

They were both around 3.5 feet tall. Never topped. Trained vigorously during veg. Trimmed a TON.

So... upsides of the grow/ style: It was fun and looked really cool.

Downsides: Too long veg time, very labor intensive, way too much trimmig involed (i think there was as much plant cut off as left growing), the only thing left in the 'middle' of the plant was tiny popcorn buds, meaning tons of trimming.

What I would do (and am going to do someday) is to grow shorter plants in levels. So instead of two tall ass plants... grow 4 plants half the height and have one 'on top' of the other. Cuts veg time in half and you don't have to cut away lots of plant to keep it off the light.

Now... how you could make this style truly successful I think would work but would take an EXTREME amount of effort on the growers part. What I beleive would work great is to not cut any branches at all, but to 'supercrop' them (break them a couple times) and tuck them back.

Here's what I mean... the giant buds I had going all around the outside of the plant were great. They all wighed in the neighborhood of 5-10 grams. Some more. (top cola of CJ was 15.5 grams and I even took out stem weight) Now all those tiny tiny buds in the middle weighed like 0.2 - 0.3 grams... and there were hundreds of them. Most people throw the popcorn in their trim... but this was probably half my wieght here. Also... becuase they were given full light they were all the most killer popcorn buds you've ever seen. It's funny they are all purpleish looking but tiny tiny.

So what I am gettng at is to take the secodary branches that would have been growing strait towards the light. Break them near the main branch they are growing off and send them backwards to the dark... then break them halfway and put the tip of the branch in the light. At the same time strip everything off the secondary branch that is 'below' the tip in the light. Sort of like lollipopping each secondary branch. I beleive doing this would have gotten me the big buds filling the screen. But like I said this seems extremely work intensive.

Now the comparison. I've really only done 1 real horizontal grow to compare to this vertical grow. In my flat grow same lights, DWC as well, same nutes, DIFFERENT strains however. 

FLAT: yeilded 11.2 oz - veg time: 4 weeks - flower time : 11 weeks. 

VERT: yeilded 14 oz - veg time: 8 weeks - flower time: 12 weeks.

Not very impressive. However if I would have had two Casey Jones plants I could have gotten more like 19-20 oz.

So there it is. I had a shit load of fun. Grew about the same amount I would have from going flat.

Two positves about vert. It seemed much easier to keep the lights cool. Also it was nice not having to reach across a canopy (if that makes sense).

I think this answers your questions. Please feel free to ask me more as well. I'm not trying to hide anything with this vert screen attempt.


----------



## Jay_normous (Feb 16, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> 2 plants on the grow. 1 Casey Jones (pictured) 1 Sour Grape. They were vegged 8 weeks under 400w MH. They were treated horribly during veg... (didn't check ph... let both catch PM... let the grow space go to shit) otherwise I think it would have taken 6 weeks to acheive the same size.
> 
> Flowered under 400w HPS + 250w MH.
> 
> ...


Great post man... very informative..
Look forward to your next journal...
Enjoy your smoke....


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 16, 2010)

Great post Jig as usaul my friend. As for the bubble hash, you got me scratchin my head now. lol Did you use wet trim, that is could be the reason. Did you use buds or trim? Just very interesting, now you got me thinking I am mixing my arms off for nothing f a mixer will get the same or better end product.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 16, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Great post Jig as usaul my friend. As for the bubble hash, you got me scratchin my head now. lol Did you use wet trim, that is could be the reason. Did you use buds or trim? Just very interesting, now you got me thinking I am mixing my arms off for nothing f a mixer will get the same or better end product.


Strange to me too. I would try the mixer style on one batch at least to see what happens.

I used dry trim. Dry as can be. Left it sitting out most of it for a month. SOme of it two months. I used not a single bud for the hash. Just leaves and tiny stems.

One thing. The mixer I have is not like Boomers. It has a circle and two little agitator things that spiral... so it doens't really pound the trim as much as spin it around in the water. I think the kind boomer has really beats the trim up. Good for weight not so much on quality.

The dark brown stuff kinda makes my eyes hurt when I smoke it. Just too good.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 16, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Strange to me too. I would try the mixer style on one batch at least to see what happens.
> 
> I used dry trim. Dry as can be. Left it sitting out most of it for a month. SOme of it two months. I used not a single bud for the hash. Just leaves and tiny stems.
> 
> ...


LOL I know what you mean on the eyes hurting..I get all lght headed when smoke mine..takes a good 2 or 3 minutes for my vision to come back I may try the mixer then man and see how it comes out. I'll post a pic of mine too for comparison, but damn. If I can get the same quality without manually mixing for 30 minutes, I am all for it.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 16, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> LOL I know what you mean on the eyes hurting..I get all lght headed when smoke mine..takes a good 2 or 3 minutes for my vision to come back I may try the mixer then man and see how it comes out. I'll post a pic of mine too for comparison, but damn. If I can get the same quality without manually mixing for 30 minutes, I am all for it.


Wife took the camera to work. I promise I'll get some pics up tonight, lol.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 16, 2010)

id have to agree with jig about my mixer beatin up the trim. kinda like beatin cheeks if ya know wat i mean. lol anyways the mixer style does break up the plant matter and gives u more weight which works for me as a vendor doin commercial grade shit but IMO for personal id do a slower mixer or by hand for a workout. if u actually see the diff in color between my hash and jigs u can see his quality is better ( i know since ive seen both in person) so its all up to everyone to decide which is best for them


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 17, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Wife took the camera to work. I promise I'll get some pics up tonight, lol.


Here's some pics for you guys. First is the hash... then the mixer... then the plants in the makeshift DWC. The tubes are waiting to get drilled with holes. I'm pretty stupid sometimes and thought 4" net pots would be a good match for 4" pipe. Not so much. Don't worry, I didn't actually drill 4" holes in the 4" pipe. Just got right up to the doorstep and felt a little silly.

The hash doesn't exactly make sense as far as the ammount of each quality. The hand mixed cycle produced the smaller, more tan row on the bottom. The mixer produced the top row. Almost black. The first pyramid is the only tint of green that came from the mixer. Doesn't all make sense, but it's what's going on.


----------



## Jay_normous (Feb 17, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Here's some pics for you guys. First is the hash... then the mixer... then the plants in the makeshift DWC. The tubes are waiting to get drilled with holes. I'm pretty stupid sometimes and thought 4" net pots would be a good match for 4" pipe. Not so much. Don't worry, I didn't actually drill 4" holes in the 4" pipe. Just got right up to the doorstep and felt a little silly.
> 
> The hash doesn't exactly make sense as far as the ammount of each quality. The hand mixed cycle produced the smaller, more tan row on the bottom. The mixer produced the top row. Almost black. The first pyramid is the only tint of green that came from the mixer. Doesn't all make sense, but it's what's going on.


I can not lie, I have not read all the pages from this grow.. but have learnt alot from the parts I have, also will you be starting a new grow journal for your new babies..?
Have my head set on DWC, after this grow... thanks for the insperation Jigfresh..


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 17, 2010)

Plants are looking good, should be no time now and they will be enjoying there new homes.

Nice catch on the pipe before you drilled, saved some time there.

How many watts are you going to run this time, just the new 1000


----------



## bender420 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey Jigs, looking fucking great man. I am gonna go through your log and do some learning. Pulling up a permanent chair. 

I would also appreciate it if you swing by my log and may be drop some knowledge and help me determine what CJ cut I got. I have heard from folks that my OG is in fact either headband or a cross, you would def be a good person to ask. Cheers again on your girls.


----------



## snow4aaron (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey Jig,
The hash looks killer.
I'm at week 5 and a couple days. I got one girl that is drooping, including the main stem. The smaller under leaves are curling and the upper leaves are yellow. I have had the yellowing for a while I can't seem to get them greener. 
I think the droopy plant is from too many nutrients and water. I flushed them with fresh water yesterday and hopefully she will bounce back. Any ideas besides let her dry out a bit?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 17, 2010)

snow4aaron said:


> Hey Jig,
> The hash looks killer.
> I'm at week 5 and a couple days. I got one girl that is drooping, including the main stem. The smaller under leaves are curling and the upper leaves are yellow. I have had the yellowing for a while I can't seem to get them greener.
> I think the droopy plant is from too many nutrients and water. I flushed them with fresh water yesterday and hopefully she will bounce back. Any ideas besides let her dry out a bit?


My two thoughts are too much water or pH issues. If your pH has been steady and near where it should be then I would say it's too much water. ?

Anyone else have any ideas?

Also, I've been thinking about your grow a lot. I think the key is your roots... or lack there of. Gotta get that bad ass set up humming like it should.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey buddy makin my rounds! I havent forgotten about the strain report, although I am LATE! 

Hope all goes well!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 17, 2010)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Hey buddy makin my rounds! I havent forgotten about the strain report, although I am LATE!
> 
> Hope all goes well!


No worries bud. It's just good seeing you round these parts.

I had people on youtube begging for a video. Not much to show, but I made one.

I'm trying to wait till my construction is done before starting a new journal. I can just imagine the confusion when I have one setup on the first page, but totally different the rest of the grow.

[youtube]qWsLnxHLkVA[/youtube]


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 17, 2010)

hmm long time no see... haha looks slighty diff from how i last saw it tho. looks great jig!


----------



## DST (Feb 18, 2010)

Roots coming along nicely on on them bru. How long do you keep them in the smaller tub for? I always get envious when I see hydro grows, they look so clean....my potting shed is looking like a real potting shed at the moment....need to do a spring clean next round for sure....in fact a complete overhaul....

Peace, DST

EDIT, forgot to mention about your World Cup tickets. I was having a read of the Rules and Reg's on FIFA.com , looks like you need to contact Fifa to get your tickets exchanged. I couldn't find anything on a refund policy though.....good luck with that, our QF tickets were 300 euro for 2!!!


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 18, 2010)

Very clean bro, I really need to go full on hydro. It looks so good man. The hash looks bomb too, very nice!!


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 18, 2010)

Not sure if was talked about before here, but just came to mind again. 

Any one noticed the difference between the soil vs hydro harvest. 

I know Jig you said you tried some of Boomers WW believe that was in soil i believe, how was that compared to a hydro harvest. They are not the same strain so its hard to tell i know but just wondering.

Was thinking of doing something like Jig did last grow few soil girls on the sides where they can fit and get good light. 

Oh yea looks like theres one short , didn't make it?


----------



## DST (Feb 18, 2010)

Yes, I was a bit confussled when you said in the vid, Odysey in the middle? I was looking at it thinking, but there's 5 plants, which one is the middle, hehe.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 18, 2010)

Hulk Nugs said:


> Not sure if was talked about before here, but just came to mind again.
> 
> Any one noticed the difference between the soil vs hydro harvest.
> 
> ...


 
i think thats gonna be a hard one to compare lol. my WW is def fluffy like outdoor and it was all organic. but jigs CJ and SG was much more dense and smaller solid flowers. great flavor and aroma. the SG actually tastes like grape juice. but maybe jigs got a diff opinion so we will see.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 18, 2010)

BooMeR242 said:


> looks slighty diff from how i last saw it tho.


I went nuts with the panda film. Put it over the net pots to keep light from penetrating the hydroton... and put it over the wood table to give it a clean look and boost reflectivity. 



DST said:


> Roots coming along nicely on on them bru. How long do you keep them in the smaller tub for?
> 
> EDIT, forgot to mention about your World Cup tickets. I was having a read of the Rules and Reg's on FIFA.com , looks like you need to contact Fifa to get your tickets exchanged. I couldn't find anything on a refund policy though.....good luck with that, our QF tickets were 300 euro for 2!!!


Wow man. That is an amzing price. How on earth did you swing that? Both tickets for 300 euros? Good on you.

We are definitely going to have to see about the tickets. I would not be happy having to spend $500 to have a ticket for somethng on the other side of the world.

About the roots. Funny you mention they look good. The ones in the video are the tine undeveloped ones. Two plants stayed in cups longer than the others... that was one of them. I'm including pics of the good roots. I can't take the net pots out as they are fixed in.

I left the bottom of the tub open with no tape. No need to cover it really. Plus it makes for fun picture taking.

I would prefer the plants to be out of the small conainer last week... but I lag. I really want them in the tubes... life has just been a bit busy lately. 



#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Very clean bro, I really need to go full on hydro. It looks so good man. The hash looks bomb too, very nice!!


I don't know raider... I wouldn't want to mess with the magic you got going on. Haha... then again... I don't keep a setup for more than one grow, so who am I to talk, lol.



Hulk Nugs said:


> Any one noticed the difference between the soil vs hydro harvest.
> 
> I know Jig you said you tried some of Boomers WW believe that was in soil i believe, how was that compared to a hydro harvest. They are not the same strain so its hard to tell i know but just wondering.
> 
> Oh yea looks like theres one short , didn't make it?


Dude... I am totally bummed about the 6th girl. She was killed in a horrific construction accident. I was trying to lower the fluoros and the thing slipped... hard to explain, but it basically got extremely unlucky and was snapped off right at the base of her stalk. A clone with no roots again. I took out the root mass and tried to stick the clone into the water... thinking I'd nurse it back. But realized she would be weeks behind the other plants and figured it wasn't worth it. So I'm not sure now what to do.

Should I make 6 holes in my new setup... or just make 5. It's not so much the drilling I'm worried about... but the spacing. I think I'll do 5 spaced out even, and just buy new pipe and cut 6 for next grow if needed. The pipe part only cost $11, so no big loss.

About the two different smokes... there is definitely a difference. Hard to explain though. Boomers Widow just seems more natural. The smell it gives off seems to just be 'right'. My stuff stinks, but it's more like perfume... not like something you'd smell walking through a meadow. Boomers smoke is a bit harsher, but again it kinda tastes more like pot is supposed to taste. Mine taste like it's flavored... like boom said grape juice or something.

It's kinda like comparing someone who works out with no weights and no fancy supplements, but works out ALL the time. Compare that person to a body-builder... they are both really strong. The body-builder could lift more weight... looks more impressive all oiled up and shit. But the natural body just looks more right, see what I mean. The muscles don't look just gross becuase of how huge they are. 

So there... that's my comparison, haha. I am not saying either is better. In fact I think most of us would strive for a body-builder bud... but you definitely give up that gods given beauty and smell.

In my opinion of couse.



DST said:


> Yes, I was a bit confussled when you said in the vid, Odysey in the middle? I was looking at it thinking, but there's 5 plants, which one is the middle, hehe.


Haha... just keeping everyone on their toes. It goes like this:

Qu - Od - Qu
Qu - Qu

Hahaha... now I'm just confusing you more.



BooMeR242 said:


> i think thats gonna be a hard one to compare lol. my WW is def fluffy like outdoor and it was all organic. but jigs CJ and SG was much more dense and smaller solid flowers. great flavor and aroma. the SG actually tastes like grape juice. but maybe jigs got a diff opinion so we will see.


There is something to say about the density I get. I don't know if that's a result of using hydro or not. Maybe the lights. Also the Gravity product I use may be the key. Who knows. It's a shame I don't have the desire to run side by side tests. Maybe one day.


----------



## Jay_normous (Feb 18, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> I went nuts with the panda film. Put it over the net pots to keep light from penetrating the hydroton... and put it over the wood table to give it a clean look and boost reflectivity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Class pics...!!
Cant wait to pick up DWC....!!
Jigfresh your a legend..!!


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 18, 2010)

Jigs is awesome, here is some more dwc goodness for ya, Blue Kush at 3 weeks flower in my dwc
















Sorry for the Hijack Jig, Seemed like there wasnt too much going on with the new set yet, so I am just giving people something to look at.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 18, 2010)

Glad you stopped by and dropped those pics on us. I love that root shot. You musta missed my question in the 600 club. Which was: Do you use any root booster stuff? I love that mass... just love it.

I am of the opinion that the thing to perfect growing for me now is Roots. More roots more better buds right?

So yeah man... givin me something to shoot for with that.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey Jig...

How's the "tube" build going?

Can't wait to see it...


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 18, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Glad you stopped by and dropped those pics on us. I love that root shot. You musta missed my question in the 600 club. Which was: Do you use any root booster stuff? I love that mass... just love it.
> 
> I am of the opinion that the thing to perfect growing for me now is Roots. More roots more better buds right?
> 
> So yeah man... givin me something to shoot for with that.


Sorry, Must have missed it. I usually use Root66 from Technaflora but I havent yet in this round. Have had great results with it before, but still having great success without it. I really give credit to the roots being so nice to the massive amounts of air I get into the water. My tubs have 8 airstones running off of 2 big airpumps. This seems to be what makes roots grow like nuts. Keep in mind, that my tubs are for several plants(3-6), but you really want to get as much in as you can. Here is a shot of the inside of one of my tubs..


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 18, 2010)

GypsyBush said:


> Hey Jig...
> 
> How's the "tube" build going?
> 
> Can't wait to see it...


It's in neutral at the moment. HOWEVER, I just hung up with my wife... she was at the hydro store for me getting the Correct size netpots. So I guess we have officially put the construction back into drive. Next up... cutting holes, making and installinga dam, putting in the plumbing, and buying a bigger pump. Sounds like a lot, but I don't anticipate it taking all that long.

One bummer on that front is that I will be away from home all weekend.  So no building then. Damn.



Integra21 said:


> I really give credit to the roots being so nice to the massive amounts of air I get into the water. My tubs have 8 airstones running off of 2 big airpumps. This seems to be what makes roots grow like nuts.


Right on bro. I was wondering if I should hook up the larger airpump to the tiny tank... I am going to do that. Also I Think I'll give them each an airstone like that as well. I love good ideas to copy.


----------



## romulin (Feb 18, 2010)

can u make a trimming vid jig? or direct me to a good place for a good tutorial?


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 19, 2010)

jigfresh;3806670
Right on bro. I was wondering if I should hook up the larger airpump to the tiny tank... I am going to do that. Also I Think I'll give them each an airstone like that as well. I love good ideas to copy. ;-) :bigjoint:[/QUOTE said:


> Yeah, those stones work great and they're cheap. They sell them @ Petsmart for $5.50ea. for the 5" ones(what I use). If you dont have a store near you or are ordering a bunch, they're online too. If your want to buy more than 2-4 of them, order them online. The stores usually only stock 2-4 but I have 4 stores within 15 miles of me, so I just go store hoppin for mine. Heres a link.
> http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752196
> Forgot to say they work grest in regular buckets, that's what I use for my moms as well.


----------



## DaGambler (Feb 21, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> I am of the opinion that the thing to perfect growing for me now is Roots. More roots more better buds right?


*now that there sounds like knowledge *
*.*


----------



## jayganja78 (Feb 21, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> You are all welcome to ask questions or comment at any time on here, so please do. I do this (keeping a journal) to share and learn... and I can't learn from doing it without your help. Support is appreciated too, even if you don't know anything, please hang out and say hello. This grow journal is going to be good. Lots of pictures, videos, good times, and good buds.
> 
> ...


So glad I have a wonderful wife who suggested I start growing same here m8



but plz i want to grow kush in sole i not know any thing a bout it but your buds r the best i seen would you say any tips for the first time if i get the seeds m8? gl with


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 22, 2010)

DaGambler said:


> *now that there sounds like knowledge *
> *.*


Hey Gambler... glad you finally stumbled on my grow.

Two questions for everyone.... 1. Someone gave me a rep and said I saved their grow... who said that?

2. I'm an idiot. My plants are in 4" netpots, but need to be in the 3" netpots I just bought. Does anyone have any good ideas about how to do this?

I'm thinking I'll just cut the 4" ones off the plants as to not damage the roots.... BUT, do I just pile the roots on top of eachiother in the 3" netpots.... do I try to string some roots through or would that do more damage then good?

Let me know your opinion. I'm off for more supplies.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 22, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Hey Gambler... glad you finally stumbled on my grow.
> 
> Two questions for everyone.... 1. Someone gave me a rep and said I saved their grow... who said that?
> 
> ...


Wouldnt think it would hurt them to much if you just put the roots in then maybe a few pellets then more roots so on. Just water the pellets a little so they can help the roots allong until they get some water.


----------



## Fred Flintstoner (Feb 23, 2010)

getin' jiggy wit it - boy this will be a fun thread to catch up on!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 23, 2010)

Fred Flintstoner said:


> getin' jiggy wit it - boy this will be a fun thread to catch up on!


You have impecable timing my friend. The new grow/ journal is about to begin.

There is water circulation in the closet now. Sounds a bit like someone is peeing... FOREVER, hahaha.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 23, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> You have impecable timing my friend. The new grow/ journal is about to begin.
> 
> There is water circulation in the closet now. Sounds a bit like someone is peeing... FOREVER, hahaha.


 
Stop teasing already, lets see it 

Every time the thread gets a new posting i hope for the pics or the link to the new jounral, looking forward to it if you could not tell 

ok i can wait a few more mins now


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 23, 2010)

Hulk Nugs said:


> Stop teasing already, lets see it
> 
> Every time the thread gets a new posting i hope for the pics or the link to the new jounral, looking forward to it if you could not tell
> 
> ok i can wait a few more mins now


LOL... I love it bro. Well then. Since you called me out I'll have to get a move on now.

I swear I'll have a new thread today. Hahaha.... really.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 23, 2010)

haha waiting...


----------



## Indoor Don (Feb 23, 2010)

Excited!!!


----------



## fishindog (Feb 23, 2010)

waiting.......


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 24, 2010)

Uh.... See I'm in the middle of typing up a really long first post for the new journal. I got a name for it and everything. But it's not done. I know, I'm breaking my word. I apoligize. It will be worth it.

Here's a couple shots.

You can imagine how the roots are just piled up in that little net pot. I hope this isn' a bad thing. I'm thinking it could be a good thing.

And I think I need a bigger water pump.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 24, 2010)

sick new setup, going to be another crazy grow with jig

just was messing with ya, take your time no rush, we all know it will be worth it!

believe your right on the roots and being a good thing, massive roots can mean nice yields/harvest, and now they just have more room to grow in the new pellets and down the tube


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey Jig, I never knew you were such a tease. lol Hey if you haven't already moved those 4" to 3" nets, I would stretch them out through the net and fill the new pot after you have the roots throught he nets, you might need four hands to tdo this. I move my clones from the aero cloner to coco coir and I hold the clones in the empty pot and slowly fiil around the roots with the coir. The only time I damaged the roots was when I poked the extra roots down into the coco.

EDIT: Ok let me change this a bit. The last two few times I transferred clones form the aero cloner to coco coir, I made a hole with my finger and placed the cutting in the hole and twisted enough to get all the roots to fit in the hole, then I lightly pushed in the wet coco around the roots and stem. This method seemed to work well..except every once in a while I would get a wilty clone for a few days. So I tried the above method today..putting a thin layer of dry coco in the bottom then dangling the rooted clone in the container and filled with dry coco until clone was supported. Then I wettened the coco..3 hours later all 6 are wilted and drooped over.. I am not sure they will make it. So scatch that technique...not good.


----------



## snow4aaron (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey Guys and Gals, 
What do you think about these girls. Purple Kush middle of week six I think, could be seven. I have been lax about keeping track of this grow. Tricomes are cloudy with no amber. I am thinking about flushing starting Monday.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 24, 2010)

snow4aaron said:


> Hey Guys and Gals,
> What do you think about these girls. Purple Kush middle of week six I think, could be seven. I have been lax about keeping track of this grow. Tricomes are cloudy with no amber. I am thinking about flushing starting Monday.


It looks good, but not purple kush.


----------



## snow4aaron (Feb 24, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> It looks good, but not purple kush.


Why do you think not?


----------



## DST (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi Jig, The new set up is coming along NASA stylee, sweet.

Oh, I dig yer tartan troos, what clan are ye?

hehe

Peace, MacDST


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 25, 2010)

I be of the O'Malley clan... lol. I think that's my Grandma's maiden name. I do love me some plaid though. Lot's of different prints. Got a vast selection. I"ll have to take a pic sometime.

Aaron. I agree that it doesn't look exactly like mine or Raiders Purple Kush. But I'm not good in telling if it's something different or just the way you grow them. I do however think you should start flushing any day now. They look about ready and the trichs should start ambering up here soon.

Raider... always good to see you, thanks for the info.

Sorry guys, this is all the time I have today. Our Router broke, and my wife works at home on the computer.... so the priority does not land with the RIU updates. I did however upload a bunch of pictures in an album in preparation for the new thread.


----------



## Jay_normous (Feb 25, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> I be of the O'Malley clan... lol. I think that's my Grandma's maiden name. I do love me some plaid though. Lot's of different prints. Got a vast selection. I"ll have to take a pic sometime.
> 
> Aaron. I agree that it doesn't look exactly like mine or Raiders Purple Kush. But I'm not good in telling if it's something different or just the way you grow them. I do however think you should start flushing any day now. They look about ready and the trichs should start ambering up here soon.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to the next grow thread Man it looks space age with all the silver... Is it NFT.? 
Oh how your little kitties getting on...??


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 25, 2010)

-Right on Jig, Can't wait to see the new journal.. I think you have one of the best threads on RIU and I am always glued to them. 
-Oh and FYI, the clones perked back up after a few more hours. I think I am going to start having my my misters in my cloner go off for 15 mins every hour for the last week in the cloner. This is supposed to get the roots stronger for transplanting.
- As for the Pk, it could be one of the other strains..I have only grown the SR71 PK strain.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 26, 2010)

Finally, right?

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/306850-jigfreshs-grow-3-flooded-tube.html


----------



## oldmandroman (Mar 24, 2010)

hey jig u help me out alot and dont even know it but thanks,ima starting up another jornal in a min make sure to check it out i spent 300 on seeds so im growing the best strains i could get my hands on,sure wish i had that purple kush u growing tho


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Mar 25, 2010)

oldmandroman said:


> hey jig u help me out alot and dont even know it but thanks,ima starting up another jornal in a min make sure to check it out i spent 300 on seeds so im growing the best strains i could get my hands on,sure wish i had that purple kush u growing tho


He has a new thread https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/306850-jigfreshs-grow-3-flooded-tube-5.html


----------



## cerberus (Mar 29, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Uh.... See I'm in the middle of typing up a really long first post for the new journal. I got a name for it and everything. But it's not done. I know, I'm breaking my word. I apoligize. It will be worth it.
> 
> Here's a couple shots.
> 
> ...


hey Jig, you use canna products at all? I have found with my bubble and areo systems a little bit of the canna rhizo turns all those roots pure white and thickens then a bit..

that grow is looking silly sick! a mini heath! I'm as excited to see this thing start up as I am in rebuilding my room.


----------



## SublimeOne (Jul 8, 2010)

can i ask how long you had to veg for in order to fill the screen enough before gfoing into flowering?????? AN ABSOLUTELY SUPERB IDEA FOR THE SPACE BEING USED!! Ii love it mate good on ya


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 8, 2010)

I think I vegged them for 8 weeks or so. It should have been a little shorter of a time, but I treated them pretty bad at the beginning, so their growth was stunted.

Thanks for checking out the grow.

peace


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 2, 2010)

Love the vertical scrog man this is the first time I've stopped over to see it. i didn't read the whole thing so i'm not gonna ask any dumb questions, but it looks sweet man!


----------



## Zaoshin (Oct 10, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Hey guys... sorry I didn't get to the Sour Grape smoke report. Also haven't taken pictures yet. YES.... I lag. haha.
> 
> BUT... the lagging has GOT TO STOP!!!
> 
> ...


The fact that you have Linoleum in this thread, and that I was just singing the Streetlight Manifesto version right before reading through your thread must be a sign.

I'm definitely going to try to attempt a VScrOG like this.

400 watts with hortilux super hps bulbs and a Sun Systems Vertical Burner, 
autoflowering Easy Ryders [LR2xAuto AK47]
Looking to get 1-1.5oz per plant.

I'm trying to open a recording studio with a band that's influenced by shit like NOFX, Suicide Machines, Dub Trio, RX Bandits
The herb's going to help pay for equipment


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 10, 2010)

Good luck my friend, on the grow and the studio.


----------



## BadAim (Jan 31, 2013)

man i gotta read 103 pages now lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 31, 2013)

Yeah dude... sorry. The next journal is only 40 pages... but then the one after that is 100 pages again. And the current one is up to 160.

If you actually read through all my journals I should owe you something. I'll drive up to sac town and smoke you out. Leave you with some hash or something.

Any questions or anything feel free to ask. I have a pretty good memory.


----------



## zslide (Aug 19, 2013)

im a little new but i still have more knowledge than the average joe...anyways ill see how this go's!


----------



## zslide (Aug 19, 2013)

lol didnt realized the date i gotta read all the pages but what the hell i came here to learn so ima pull up a chair read all journals and sub! <-gonna need plenty of this (. )__(.)


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;Qa6Acewvg80]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qa6Acewvg80[/video]

This special brew's for you!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 21, 2013)

[youtube]dsrZBE4nSME[/youtube]


----------

